# Amplificadores a válvulas



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 29, 2007)

Gracias a la colaboración de nuestros colegas radioamateur y anthony123 que gentilmente me hicieron llegar esta información, podemos compartir a todos nuestros miembros las guías para la construcción de tremendos amplificadores de alta fidelidad en base a válvulas.

Aunque los documentos están en italiano, son fáciles de entender.

Listado de guías:
Amplificador Hi-Fi estereo 40w+40w con KT88 o 30w+30w con EL34
Amplificador estereo en clase A con 16w+16w con EL34


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 29, 2007)

Impresionante aporte, muchas gracias. Éstos circuitos son de verdadera calidad, a título particular la principal dificultad a la hora de iniciar este tipo de amplificador son los transformadores y el peligro de la elevada tensión que hay en algunos tramos del circuito. Por cierto suelen utilizar un transformador para alimentación y otro para adaptar impedancias al altavoz, pregunta,  aquí en España tenemos 220v en el suministro de red doméstica, por lo que 220 v x 1,4142 = 321v que se obtendrían rectificando directamente la red, sin necesidad de transformador, ¿ es esto posible ?. Por otro lado ¿ existe algún diseño que no requiera de transformador para adaptar la impedancia de salida como ocurre con los circuitos de estado sólido ?. Si ambas respuestas fueran afirmativas ( espero vuestra aportación ), se podría realizar un amplificador a válvulas sin transformadores de ninguna clase, con las ventajas económicas y técnicas que ello supondría. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Nov 29, 2007)

Li-ion, Muy buenos diseños y claros , con los detalles que marca Juan Carlos, pero eso es lo que se busca, y ahora a buscar algo parecido para amplificar guitarra, construirlo y aportar al foro el resultado , que para eso me parece es el foro para aportar resultados, y sobre esa base podamos construir


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2007)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa. Posible es posible y tambien altamente peligroso.

Les paso un dato: El transformador de salida es una parte importantisima del circuito, tiene que ser tipo Ultra-lineal (Responde en igual medida a frecuencias bajas o altas) 
Bobinarlo, difícil lleva bobinados intercalados para corregir la linealidad y la impedancia a las distintas frecuencias.

*Opcion:*
En las casas de musica donde venden instrumentos musicales y esas cosas, tambien venden algunos modelos de valvulas y transformadores, a los musicos les encanta quemar estos, se piden de acuerdo al tipo de valvula de salida con que seran usados.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 10, 2007)

Muy buen thread, la verdad que faltaba.
Si alguien necesita circuitos de amplificador valvulares para guitarra/bajo pidamelos que yo tengo MUCHOS(MUCHOS), de Fender, Marshall, Vox, Messa Boogie, y varios más.

Con respecto a usar los 220v de la red rectificados, es un peligro impresionante, ya que no hay aislación galvanica entre el amplificador y la red, por lo que si por ejemplo armamos un amplificador para bajo,al tocar las cuerdas,pastillas,puente,etc del bajo nos podríamos electrocutar(y morir). También vale para amplificador convencionales, ya sean a valvulas o de estado sólido.

Y el transformador de salida tiene que ver MUCHO con el sonido del amplificador. Conviene ir a una casa de música y probar distintos amplificador para buscar el sonido deseado, y comprar el transformador que lleva ese amplificador. Lo mismo para las valvulas.


Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Otro amplificador valvular, con impreso y características técnicas incluidas.

​
Es un Parallel Push-Pull de 43w con la válvula KT88, con una distorsión armónica THD de solo el 1% a máxima potencia.

Los componentes son caros o mas bien carisimos y se consigue todos, excepto el transformador de salida que una figurita dificil (No imposible)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 18, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo, impresionante aporte. Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 18, 2007)

El otro dia encontre esto

http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/12/17/are-you-a-vacuum-tube-audiophile/

Para los que les gusta el sonido aterciopelado


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 22, 2007)

Mirad en esta pagina www.elvalvulas.com , hay inmensidad de cosas para hacer a valvulas, es cuestion de mirar en el foro "audio valvulero" os encontrais con expertos en el tema, paginas, dudas resueltas, etc, vamos es el foro de radios y amplificadores a valvulas por excelencia en español.

A parte de todo esto, si alguien tiene una radio a valvulas con FM y todavia funciona, poniendo una emisora musical (40 principales, Kiss FM, etc....) se puede ver el poderio del sonido de las valvulas con el altavoz que tenga que suele ser de unos 3 W aproximadamente (algunos suelen tener 800 Ohm con esa potencia otros 8 y otros 4 Ohm) y con eso tener una idea del sonido, en el defecto de no tener FM, tambien se puede probar con la Onda Media u Onda Corta que tambien hay alguna emisora que pone algo de musica y tambien con la entrada de Fono (en la parte de atras de la radio, si lo tiene).
Bueno creo que con esto habré solucionado mas de un problema a alguno y a mas de uno le habré dado alguna idea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2007)

Quien quiera me haya leído comentar sobre amplificador a válvulas, recordara mis rezongos por el tema de los transformadores.

Bueno, aquí la solución, pagina con datos de decenas de transformadores de salida valvulares.

http://webace.com.au/~electron/tubes/transformadorrmers.htm

Ahora ya no hay excusas para no armarse un amplificador valvular


----------



## radiotron (Ene 4, 2008)

La construcción de un transformador de audio, sea del tipo ultralineal o no, requiere de una máquina para bobinar (aunque sea modesta), que tenga cuenta vueltas -que es más confiable y precisa que nuestra memoria- y bastante prolijidad en la construcción de los bobinados. Pero definitivamente no es tan dificil como algunos creen. El tema más delicado es la calidad del material del nucleo, eso lo determina el fabricante y debería ser por lo menos 10000 Gauss, respecto de su flujo magnético. Los nucleos los venden en las casas que fabrican transformadores, lo mismo que los barnices y papeles aislantes ( prespan ). El nucleo ideal es aquel que tiene 15000 Gauss. Las formulas son sencillas para los calculos del  número de vueltas y sección del nucleo. Aquellos que están interesados en armar amplificadores a valvulas para equipos de guitarra o bajo, no se desalienten respecto del transformador de audio y les sugiero que no lo hagan ultra lineal, salvo que quieran construir un equipo Hi-Fi. Si alguien se interesa por formulas y tecnica de construcción de transformadores de audio y le puedo colaborar:  por aquí me encuentra . Ah! construirlo no es más dificil que armar el resto del Amplificador.


----------



## carlitox (Feb 28, 2008)

Gracias muchachos por estos datos, desde ahora estoy ahorrando para hacerme uno de estos  amplificador valvular y hace poco compre un amplificador audinac de 15w+15w valvular y la verdad que mi sueño es armarme uno grande como estos, desde ya gracias por el aporte saludos y exitos a todos.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 18, 2008)

Para los que seáis de España, hay una casa que se dedica al tema de las válvulas y tiene esta web.
http://www.amptek-es.com/
 Es cuestión de preguntar.
Antonio


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 14, 2008)

bueno, colaborando con el audio posteo este esquema, que es bastante sensillo, sin florituras y suena que da calambres, tiene previo a la entrada, porque originalmente nacio para conectarle una guitarra pero despues cuando rehice el transformador de salida termino siendo ultra lineal, prestar atensión al lazo de realimentacion y como resolvi la etapa inversora de fase.


----------



## Mendez (Jun 20, 2008)

Gracias amigo hazard, pero las 12AU7 no las tengo, tengo las 12AX7 q creo q son su reemplazo. De que potencia es el amplificador? vos diseñaste el transformador? yo tengo un libro para diseñarlos pero no me animo porq no entiendo mucho de ese tema. no podrias subir las medidas del transformador y la cantidad de espiras? desde ya muchas gracias... Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 20, 2008)

mendez, antes que nada saludos desde bsas, te comento que las 12au7 no son reemplazo de las 12ax7, las 12au7 son doble triodos pero de bajo mu y mayor corriente de placa, que uso le queres dar al amplificador?, porque podes omitir la etapa preamplificadora y tonal, y dejar solo la etapa inversora de fase y la etapa de salida. en ese caso se puede usar una 12at7 y si no queda mas remedio una 12ax7 pero habra que revisar el circuito y corregir valores de resistencias, por otro lado el transformador que uso ahora no esta hecho por mi sino que lo compre a un muchacho que los fabrica, he hecho algunos y logre ciertos resultados aceptables, pero es mucho trabajo y mucha plata y la verdad conviene comprarlo hecho.
no puedo mantarte tu dir de mail por aca porque el fono no lo permite cuando pueda te envio la direccion de el, los hace con conexion ultralineal (podes usarlo en esa configuracion o dejar las placas contra +B a traves de 2 resistencias de 560ohm) y las salidas son de 4 y 8 ohm, el bobinado es interliniado, 9 devanados en total hecho con 5 primarios y 4 secundarios en conexion serie paralelo, y nucleo grano orientado, suena bastante bastante bien. por ultimo la potencia del amplificador, incluyendo las perdidas en el transformador es de alrededor de 13W a 15W


----------



## Mendez (Jun 30, 2008)

Gracias amigo hazard. el amplificador lo quiero para usarlo en casa. Solo quiero darme el gusto de escuchar en uno de esos y mucho mejor si lo armo yo. Para el transformador no me falta mas que los calculos, ya q tengo las maquinas y el material para hacerlo (y las ganas, jeje) Con respecto al circuito, yo entiendo muy poco sobre valvulas y modificaciones no me creo capaz de hacerle. Vi varios esquemas con esas valvulas, pero tenian realimentacion a 500 ohms lo cual es mas dificil de hacerles el transformador. Ese circuito lo diseñaste vos o lo copiaste de algun lugar?


----------



## electro-man (Jul 1, 2008)

hola señor radiotron
a mi me interesa como construir el transformador de salida, ¿nos podria enseñar como se hace porfavor?
saludos.


----------



## llopez (Jul 18, 2008)

Sres., necesitaría conseguir el circuito (con valores y tensiones) del amplificador valvular Ken Brown Concierto 15/15 o en su defecto del Studio 15/15 (son de 15W, válvulas 12AX7 y EL84).
Agradecería mucho cualquier ayuda.
Saludos:
Luis


----------



## mrinaldi_uy (Ago 2, 2008)

Exelente aporte amigo es la primera vez que veo un amplificador valvular con tan buenos fundamentos la verdad estoy anonadado


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 10, 2008)

Encontré esta página con unos cuantos diagramas.
No conozco la web, no sé si será de confianza o no, pero vale la pena darle un vistazo.

http://www.chambonino.com/carlsbro/carlwires.html


----------



## cabezaurio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hola, que tal?. estaba buscando un amplificador a valvulas de 100 W para arriba, es para colocar luego del pre-amplificador valvular que posteo "tupolev", (todo esto seria para enchufarle una guitarra).de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 12, 2008)

me gusto esto:http://www.chambonino.com/construct/const9.html
ando tambien buscando diagramas de amplificador asi pero mas grandes todavia con tubos de transmision si alguien tiene por ahi algo seria chevere


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2008)

Yo aconsejo 
1) Preseleccionar algunos esquemas.
2) Verificar que se consigan las válvulas correspondientes.
3) Verificar que para comprar las válvulas no sea necesario hipotecar la casa.
4) Tratar de conseguir los datos del transformador de salida que le corresponde a esas válvulas.
5) Recién averiguado todo esto procederá intentar armar algo.


----------



## malvinero (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesantes los esquemas que recomendo Francisco Galarza, estoy totalmente
  de acuerdo con los consejos de Fogonazo.
     Estoy buscando esquema de amplificador Whilliamson, y los datos del
     transformador de salida que tengo entendido tenian un bobinado es-
     pecial, como asi tambien los datos de la fuente de alimentacion.
       Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2008)

malvinero dijo:
			
		

> .......Estoy buscando esquema de amplificador Whilliamson, y los datos del transformador de salida que tengo entendido tenian un bobinado especial, como asi tambien los datos de la fuente de alimentacion.....



Algunos datos de algunos transformadores de salida los encuentras en una página cuyo link esta en la primer pagina de este post, respecto a transformador de alimentación, no tiene ningún secreto, solamente (Por la alta tensión) debe estar "Bien" echo.


----------



## Langdom (Nov 27, 2008)

malvinero dijo:
			
		

> Interesantes los esquemas que recomendo Francisco Galarza, estoy totalmente
> de acuerdo con los consejos de Fogonazo.
> Estoy buscando esquema de amplificador Whilliamson, y los datos del
> transformador de salida que tengo entendido tenian un bobinado es-
> ...



El Wiliamson no es un ulralineal ni necesita un transformador especial.
Usa los pentodos de salida con la pantalla conectada al anodo a traves de una resistencia (10 K - 15 K)
No se pueden usar tetrodos de haz tipo 6L6, pero anda muy bien en bajas potencias con 6BQ5.
El circuito rinde un poco menos que con las pantallas alimentadas, pero mas que si fueran triodos y la distorsion es un intermedio entre ambos casos.

Se les solia llamar transformadores Williamson a unos transformadores comunes de salida para pentodo/trido sin derivaciones pero bobinados bifilarmente y en multiples galletas. Digamos que la misma construccion de los ultralineales pero sin las derivaciones.

Si buscas cualquier circuito bueno para pentodos y les conectas la pantalla a la placa a traves de una resistencia en vez de alimentarla desde la fuente, ya tenes un Williamson.

Saludos !


----------



## pablovera2008 (Dic 8, 2008)

Hola gente, queria hacerles una pregunta rapida sobre potencias stereo valvulares. Mi idea es armar una de 40w mas o menos por ahi, tal vez con EL34 o algo asi, para usar como amplificación para monitores de estudio pasivos. La idea es que el equipo tenga una respuesta en frecuencia lo mas plana posible, para asi poder despues comprar unos pasivos y poder monitorear con ellos.

¿Que potencia recomiendan (publicada en el thread o no) que sea valvular obvio y stereo bastante plana?

Aclaro, no es para usarla al mango, simplemente para potencia de monitoreo.

Gracias y un saludo.

Pablo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2008)

pablovera2008 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, queria hacerles una pregunta rapida sobre potencias stereo valvulares. Mi idea es armar una de 40w mas o menos por ahi, tal vez con EL34 o algo asi, para usar como amplificación para monitores de estudio pasivos. La idea es que el equipo tenga una respuesta en frecuencia lo mas plana posible, para asi poder despues comprar unos pasivos y poder monitorear con ellos.
> 
> ¿Que potencia recomiendan (publicada en el thread o no) que sea valvular obvio y stereo bastante plana?



¿ No leíste el comienzo de este post ?

Ambas comentadas son de excelente calidad

Si lo quieres como monitor de estudio

¿ Por que a válvulas ?


----------



## pablovera2008 (Dic 8, 2008)

Es porque construi tanto amplificador valvulares como amplificador de estado solido y siempre me dieron mejores resultados a nivel sonido y potencia los amplificador valvulares.

Si no es valvular, ¿Que puede ser? ¿MOSFET?

Gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Dic 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si lo quieres como monitor de estudio
> 
> ¿ Por que a válvulas ?



Si, no entiendo. Un sistema de monitorización de estudio tiene que ser lo más plano y limpio posible.
Vas a gastar mucho en monitores de respuesta ultraplana para alimentarlos con un amplificador que distorciona.
El objetivo de un sistema de monitorización no es que suene lindo en la cabina del ingeniero de sonido, sino que suene como realmente se graba, para mezclar de manera de optimizar el sonido.
Si tenés unos monitores valvulares, capaz que tu mezcla suena bien en la cabina, pero cuando lo llevás a otro equipo normal suena mal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2008)

pablovera2008 dijo:
			
		

> .....Si no es valvular, ¿Que puede ser? ¿MOSFET?



Con un amplificador valvular consigues *sonido agradable*, pero a costa de un buen nivel de distorsión y una coloratura particular
Si lo que buscas es fidelidad me parece más lógico un amplificador con bipolares o MOSFET


----------



## pablovera2008 (Dic 8, 2008)

Ok entonces voy por mosfet, mas facil porque ya lo he hecho y es mas barato... gralmente.

Gracias.


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 31, 2009)

Aquí hay esquemas y mas......
http://www.dhtrob.com/schemas/_nl.shtml
http://www.triodedick.com/
http://www2u.biglobe.ne.jp/~tossie/gallery.html

estas son mis construcciones: SE 300B, ULPP EL34, phono.


----------



## maxep (Feb 9, 2009)

estube viendo diagramas y diagramas.
busco algun amplificador valvulero para guitarra. de alrededor de 70w (es para una caja marshall de guitarra). seria mi primer amplificador a valvulas. asi que en lo posible cual me recomiendan que sea simple?


----------



## llopez (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola a todos, referido a los transformadores de salida valvular a  línea, adaptadores de impedancia a parlantes, ¿alguien podría decirme a cuál es equivalente el viejo de 800ohm a 8ohm: al de 70v ó 100v a 8ohm?.
Espero que alguien lo sepa, porque no consigo información por ningún lado.
Muchas gracias, saludos:
Luis


----------



## arields1 (Mar 2, 2009)

maxep dijo:
			
		

> estube viendo diagramas y diagramas.
> busco algun amplificador valvulero para guitarra. de alrededor de 70w (es para una caja marshall de guitarra). seria mi primer amplificador a valvulas. asi que en lo posible cual me recomiendan que sea simple?



El marshall porsupuesto, no sé si se puede subir acá un circuito comercial.

Saludos.


----------



## arields1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Acá encontré el circuito sin nombre comercial escrito para que no haya problemas.
Espero que me haya salido bien la subida del circuito.


----------



## maxep (Mar 3, 2009)

muchas gracias por la data. tenes idea del costo total aprox en una version mono de ese amplificador?


----------



## arields1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Para nada, depende dónde se compren las cosas, pero yo prefiero hacer en estado sólido dado que ya encontré cómo hacer que los transistores bipolares suenen como las válvulas en una etapa de potencia.
Saludos.


----------



## mariocharko (Abr 7, 2009)

Ah bueno, hacer sonar bipolares como valvulas, eso es un muy buen truco, contanos mas a todos los participantes del foro, no nos dejes con la intriga arields1 je.

Aprovecho para agradecer tus posts en este foro, tb vi en el que posteas por el pre de tupolev.

Saludos


----------



## arields1 (Abr 7, 2009)

No puedo contar mucho porque lo hice objeto de una patente, y hasta que no se resuelva el tema es muy poco lo que puedo decir, el cómo hacerlo está delante de nuestras narices todo el tiempo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 7, 2009)

al menos que sea un amp hibrido con etapa de entrada a bulbos y etapa de salida a Transistores.


----------



## arields1 (Abr 7, 2009)

llopez dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, referido a los transformadores de salida valvular a  línea, adaptadores de impedancia a parlantes, ¿alguien podría decirme a cuál es equivalente el viejo de 800ohm a 8ohm: al de 70v ó 100v a 8ohm?.
> Espero que alguien lo sepa, porque no consigo información por ningún lado.
> Muchas gracias, saludos:
> Luis


No hay datos porque se dice así nomás, falta un dato para hacer el transformador, hace falta saber la potencia también, si me decís la potencia, te hago el cálculo y lo subo acá para que puedas hacerlo.
Saludos.


----------



## arields1 (Abr 7, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> al menos que sea un amp hibrido con etapa de entrada a bulbos y etapa de salida a Transistores.


No es híbrido, Leo fender hizo híbridos con los music man, pre a operacionales y salida a válvulas, y un híbrido con pre a válvulas y salida a transistores, suena a transistores.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 7, 2009)

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en musicman tambien hizo amplificadores con etapa de salida valvulas transistores en configuracion cascodo, con la valvula modulada por catodo a traves de bipolares.....


----------



## arields1 (Abr 7, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> arields1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sí señor, exactamente así, con alimentación partida para reja 2 y placa, o sea, las placas tienen el doble de tensión que las rejas 2, y la impedancia de salida es mucho más alta.


----------



## llopez (Abr 8, 2009)

Gracias por tu predisposición, Arields, para empezar una corrección: lo que necesito es un transformador de 500 ohm (no 800 como puse) a 8 ohm, y la potencia sería de 100 Watts pero de ser muy costoso podría ser de 30/40 Watts. Nuevamente gracias, saludos: Luis


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2009)

llopez dijo:
			
		

> ... necesito ... un transformador de 500 ohm ... a 8 ohm, y la potencia sería de 100 Watts...



http://www.bazziamps.com.ar/

Llamás, les pasás los datos de tu amplificador y se encargan de los cálculos y demás.
No trabajé nunca con ellos, sólo los conozco por referencias (buenas) y no tengo idea de los precios. Están en Rosario y mandan partes a todo el país.

Fijate y después contá cómo te fue.

Saludos


----------



## arields1 (Abr 8, 2009)

Para 100 Watt: 32 mm de apilamiento de laminación 125 Grano Orientado, Primario: 984 vueltas de alambre clase F de 0.45 mm de diámetro, Secundario: 127 vueltas de alambre clase F de 1.2 mm de diámetro, un carrete de laminación 125 cuadrado.
Para 40 Watt: 25 mm de apilamieto de laminación 77 Grano Orientado, Primario: 1562 vueltas de alambre clase F de 0.28 mm de diámetro; Secundario: 202 vueltas de alambre clase F de 0.75mm de diámetro en un carrete de  laminación 77 cuadrado.
Con esto hacés el transformador de 500 a 8 Ohm, lo ideal es dividir el primario y el secundario en por lo menos tres partes y armarlo en sandwich para no perder calidad, es decir, se intercala una parte de primario con una de secundario, una y una cada vez hasta hacer las tres partes.
Espero que hayas entendido, sinó preguntá.


----------



## llopez (Abr 8, 2009)

Cacho, no te das una idea de lo bien que me vino tu link. Hacía rato que andaba buscando un proveedor así. 
Todavía no los llamé, pero de ver su página estoy seguro que solucionarán mi problema.
Muchas gracias, y quedo a tu disposición para cualquier cosa que te pueda ser útil. 
Un cordial saludo: Luis


----------



## llopez (Abr 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias Arields, hasta donde yo entiendo clarísimas las especificaciones para construir el transformador.
Nuevamente gracias, y ojalá pueda serles útil en algo.
Un cordial saludo: Luis


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 20, 2009)

les paso algo despues con tiempo les paso un monton de cosas que tengo estoy incurcionando pero cuesta porque casi ningun circuito tiene los dato de los transformador pero voy a tener en cuenta lo que comento fogonazo http://www.lcardaba.com/schematics.htm los tres archibos que les pase estan muy buenos es muy completo por favor diganme que les psrece en calida y complejidad por favor que lo quiero armar  
http://74.125.91.132/translate_c?hl...s&sa=G&usg=ALkJrhj9mtHNqz6h3ZEwnmF_YRirJ95dDw


----------



## electromecanico (May 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Juan Carlos Hernández Púa. Posible es posible y tambien altamente peligroso.
> 
> Les paso un dato: El transformador de salida es una parte importantisima del circuito, tiene que ser tipo Ultralineal (Responde en igual medida a frecuencias bajas o altas)
> Bobinarlo, olvidense lleva bobinados en un sentido y en sentido contrario (Contraface) para corregir la linealidad y la impedancia a las distintas frecuencias.
> ...


----------



## electromecanico (May 8, 2009)

buenas encontre este circuito que es lindo y poco complicado,  si alguien lo quiere lo pide,  tengo el diseño del impreso tambien,  pero aca viene eel mangazo no entiendo como sacar los datos del transformador de salida, calcularlo y fabricarlo mas o menos tambien  pero nesecito alguien me indique como saco los Kh  , voltage y Mamp. de la salida de la balvula.  no se enojen por mi ignorancia me gusta el audio pero fijencen en mi apodo con eso les digo todo,,, pero le pongo ganas sobre circuitos a valvulas pidan tengo un monton


----------



## llopez (May 8, 2009)

Hola 'Electromecánico', el transformador de salida para las EL84 en Push Pull es de 8000 ohm de impedancia de primario, y de secundario 4, 8, 16 ó lo que tenga el bafle que vayas a usar, y debe manejar por lo menos 15 Watt de potencia. Si querés armarlo  el amable usuario 'Arields1' puede darte una mano, él sabe bien cómo calcularlos. Te felicito por tu aficción a las válvulas, uno redescubre todas sus grabaciones cuando las empieza a escuchar con un valvular (por más buenos que sean los transistorizados). Saludos: Luis


----------



## Cacho (May 8, 2009)

Hola Electromecánico

Como bien te dijo llopez, Arields1 tiene experiencia en estos amplificadores y sabe bien cómo calcular los transformadores de salida. La otra opción es visitar www.bazziamps.com.ar (creo que ya lo mencioné en más de un lugar por el foro), que se dedica a amplificadores valvulares específicamente. Fijate qué conseguís.

Por otro lado, me da la impresión de que ese amplificador no va a andar porque le falta un condensador entre la salida del primer tríodo y la entrada del segundo para bloquear la continua. 
Así como está va a tener +V y la señal de audio en la rejilla del segundo, y eso no es bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 8, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Electromecánico
> 
> Como bien te dijo llopez, Arields1 tiene experiencia en estos amplificador y sabe bien cómo calcular los transformadores de salida. La otra opción es visitar www.bazziamps.com.ar (creo que ya lo mencioné en más de un lugar por el foro), que se dedica a amplificador valvulares específicamente. Fijate qué conseguís.
> 
> ...



estimado cacho. el inversor de fase  (segundo triodo) llamado concertina tambien, trabaja con carga repartida entre catodo y anodo, la porcion que esta sobre catodo gana 1 ( es seguidor de catodo ) con lo cual la tension que vas a tener en este es la tension media de placa de la valvula anterior, en concecuencia, no es necesario colocar un desacople de CC entre el primer triodo y el segundo, aunque el concertina no me convence para un par de 6bq5, ya que la excursion maxima cresta a cresta de salida del inversor de fase es Vcc/2 como maximo, en este hilo creo haber posteado un amplificador tambien con un par de el84, pero use un par diferencial hecho con un doble triodo, y fuente de corriente constante en el catodo de estos. es simple de construir aunque es necesario un triodo mas.


----------



## llopez (May 8, 2009)

Que interesante aclaración Hazard 1988, ¿serías tan amable de publicar aquí ese diagrama con el par diferencial excitando y sobretodo, si no es mucho pedir, lo más importante: explicarnos cómo funciona?. Muchas gracias, saludos: Luis


----------



## Cacho (May 8, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ...el inversor de fase  (segundo triodo) llamado concertina tambien, trabaja con carga repartida entre catodo y anodo...



No lo sabía, gracias por el desasne (si así se conjuga el verbo desasnar)
No había visto circuitos como este antes, pero ahora que lo decís, suena lógico. Y me cierra más que las resistencias de ánodo y me cátodo sean de 30kΩ. Pensé que eran así sólo para que las dos ondas (invertida y no invertida) fueran simétricas, pero tienen la función extra también de manejar esto de la "concertina" impidiendo que se pase de corriente.
¿Me equivoco?
Y de paso me sumo al pedido de data sobre funcionamiento de estas "concertinas" o de algún lugar de donde leerlo.
(No sé si se nota que de válvulas sé lo muy básico)


Saludos y gracias de nuevo por la aclaración


----------



## arields1 (May 8, 2009)

El circuito tiene un pequeño error, las resistencias de 100 Ohm que están en las placas de las válvulas de salida, deberían estar en serie con las grillas 2, personalmente prefiero la polarización fija a la automática que tiene la salida, y con respecto al sistema inversor de fase prefiero al igual que hazard el diferencial, que para mí es más simétrico.  Si necesitan, calculo el transformador y lo subo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 8, 2009)

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> El circuito tiene un pequeño error, las resistencias de 100 Ohm que están en las placas de las válvulas de salida, deberían estar en serie con las grillas 2, personalmente prefiero la polarización fija a la automática que tiene la salida, y con respecto al sistema inversor de fase prefiero al igual que hazard el diferencial, que para mí es más simétrico.  Si necesitan, calculo el transformador y lo subo.




exactamente como dijo arields. la llave que conmuta la grilla pantalla de los pentodos de salida esta para pasar de conexion triodo a conexion pentodo, pero las resistencias que limitan la corriente de grilla pantalla deben estar fijas a las mismas, sino cuando pasen a modo pentodo seguramente se pasaran de maxima disipacion de grilla 2, con respecto a la polarizacion de grilla 1 cada uno tiene sus pro y sus contras, por un lado, la polarizacion automatica tiene el beneficio de acomodarse al nivel de corriente de placa de los pentodos, haciendo que la etapa se reponga mejor cuando vuelve de sobrecarga, peero, tiene la contra de que la tension que cae sobre los resistores de catodo se resta de la tension disponible de +B, obteniendose menor potencia de salida, las polarizaciones fijas no tienen ese inconveniente, ya que la tension de catodo con respecto a masa es 0 siempre, siempre se tiene toda la tension de fuente disponible. inconveniente, ante sobre carga aparecen cosas raras, y en lo personal me costo mucho entender ciertos fenomenos, por un lado ante sobre carga la etapa de salida puede pasar de AB1 a AB2, tomando corriente la grilla1, que causa esto? como la grilla 1 se vuelve mas positiva que catodo, comienza a atraer electrones del catodo, tomando corriente de la etapa predecesora, aparece una corriente importante a traves de los capacitores de desacople de CC que esta entre el driver y los pentodos, cargandose con mas tension de continua que la que se encuentra en estado normal de funcionamiento. haciendo que cuando vuelva de recorte empuje la tension de bias a una tension mas negativa que la seteada, causando distorsion de cruce por cero. no recuerdo si fue White quien diseño un circuito con acoplamiento directo sin capacitores entre etapas. solucion a esto puede ser que los driver sean seguidores de catodo y acoplamiento directo, (siempre para potencias altas, para 2 el84 ni a palos vale la pena), en cuanto a los inversores de fase el concertina es el inversor de fase con carga repartida, otro inversor de fase es el paraphase que toma una porcion de la señal de salida del 1er driver y lo vuelve a invertir, el balancin o "diferential pair" es el que propuse yo y es uno de los mas usados, el acoplamiento es por catodo entre las dos valvulas y una version muy usada es el "long tail balanced pair" googleen un ratito, información de esto hay a patadas..si puedo mas tarde busco unos pdf que tengo y los subo para que lean un cacho...


----------



## electromecanico (May 9, 2009)

hazard_1998 Publicado: Vie May 08, 2009 10:41 pm    Asunto:  
Cacho Publicado: Vie May 08, 2009 3:36 pm    Asunto:  
llopez Publicado: Vie May 08, 2009 2:03 pm    Asunto:  
arields1 Publicado: Mie Abr 08, 2009 12:47 pm    Asunto:  


primero que todo .... les agradesco su tiempo no se imaginan lo contento que me pone que me apoyen en este proyecto, entoces vamos a aprovechar , por lo que me di cuenta que hay mucha gente con ganas de meterse en el mundo valvular por sus armonicas pares o por folklorismo, pero bueno son pocos los que se animan. y por lo que leo un par de ustedes son pesos pesados en el tema  
pasando en limpio, les parece el circuito para empezar? sino tiren otro y vamos adelante,  fijencen que este es economico, no me vengan kt88 que ya me quise meter.

arields:  

 me podras salvar quiero aprender a calcular los transformadores de salida de los equipos valvulares y tambies es como darme cuenta de los valores que nesecito a ver si etoy equivocado? en el data sheet de las valvulas figura Ra, esta es la impe de salida?... los ohms de salida, te los da tu parlante 4 8 y la potencia  la formula esa de la raiz y tambien se que varia segun la conexión de salida la impedacia de tus valvulas.
 te agradesco cualquier cosa que necesites a tu dissposicion


----------



## arields1 (May 10, 2009)

Vamos por partes; la resistencia anódica NO es la impedancia de salida, hay que ver en los datasheet si hay esta información, pero de todas formas, una vez hecho el amplificador, debe verificarce si la impedancia elejida es la correcta, y para ello hace falta un generador de audio, un osciloscopio, una carga fantasma que pueda variarse punto a punto su resistencia y que pueda manejar la potencia que entrega el amplificador y un tester que mida correctamente el voltaje a la frecuencia de prueba, más una calculadora. Con este instrumental verificaré con cual impedancia de carga obtengo la máxima transferencia.
Para calcular el transformador, simplifiqué al máximo el cálculo y voy a hacer el ejemplo con el transformador para dos EL84 que pide el amigo acá.
El material elejido para el núcleo es el llamado "Grano orientado" que es el que sirve para audio dado que tiene ancho de banda.
Para hacer transformadores de salida siempre es mejor usar la sección cuadrada que supere la potencia para la que se hace el transformador así tenemos ventana grande para poder repartir los bobinados.
El área de núcleo necesaria es la raíz cuadrada de la potencia.
Entonces para hacer el transformador de 17 Watt para dos EL84, digo 17 porque es lo máximo que podemos obtener.
Primero vamos a definir el núcleo: La raíz cuadrada 17 es 4.123 cm2 y sección cuadrada que lo supera corresponde a laminación 77 y quedaría de 2.2 de lado que son 4.84 cm2. (Que alcanza hasta 23.43 Watt)
Ahora vamos a definir los devanados del transformador.
Primario: 8000 Ohm 17 Watt.
Secundarios: 4 Ohm 17 Watt, 8 Ohm 17 Watt y 16 Ohm 17 Watt.
Ahora definimos las tensiones y corrientes de los devanados.

Tensión primaria es igual a la raíz cuadrada de 8000 x 17= 368.78 Volt
La corriente primaria es igual a 17/368.78=0.046 Amper, es decir 46 mA

Tensión secundaria para 4 Ohm es igual a la raíz cuadrada de 17 x 4= 8.25 Volt (Redondeado)
Corriente secundaria para 4 Ohm es igual a 17/8.25= 2.06 Amper
Tensión secundaria para 8 Ohm es igual a la raíz cuadrada de 17 x 8= 11.66 Volt
Corriente secundaria para 8 Ohm es igual a 17/11.66= 1.46 Amper
Tensión secundaria para 16 Ohm es igual a la raíz cuadrada de 17 x 16= 16.5 Volt
Corriente secundaria para 16 Ohm es igual a 17/16.5= 1.03 Amper

Ahora calculamos la vueltas para los devanados.

Para ello siplifiqué el calculo a 45 dividido el área del núcleo= vueltas por Volt, lo cual determina 12500 Gauss a 40 ciclos por segundo con grano orientado, entonces tenemos: 45/4.84=9.2975207 vueltas por Volt.
Para el grosor de alambre usamos 3 Amper por mm2.

Primario: 1714+1714 vueltas de alambre clase F de 0.14 mm de diámetro.
Secundario de 4 Ohm: 77 vueltas de alambre clase F de 0.95 mm de diámetro.
Secundario de 8 Ohm: Agregamos la diferencia: 32 vueltas de alambre clase F de 0.80 mm de diámetro.
Secundario de 16 Ohm: Agregamos la diferencia: 45 vueltas de alambre clase F de 0.65 mm de diámetro.

Dividimos el primario en tres partes y bobinamos el transformadorr así:
Primero la primera parte del primario, aislamos y agregamos el devanado de 4 Ohm, luego aislamos y agregamos la segunda parte del primario que tiene el punto medio, aislamos y ponemos el agregado de 8 Ohm, aislamos y ponemos la tercera parte del primario, aislamos y ponemos el agregado de 16 Ohm. luego se interconectan los devanados y armamos el núcleo.

Espero que se entienda lo que escribí, sinó me preguntan.


----------



## electromecanico (May 11, 2009)

arields inexplicablemente buemesimo deves ser el primer buen samaritano que explica con lujo de detalle el calculo de un transformador de salida en toda la red, gracias le va a servir a unos cuantos esto, cada ves estoy mas comprometido a la fabricacion, haora no te pregunto nada compro los materiales y empezampos, y con respecto a las impedancias de salida por lo que vi ya hay un estandar segun valvula y tipo de  conexión?, si lo hago solo de 8 ohms puedo simplificar asi 109 vueltas de alambre clase F de 0.80 mm de diámetro unicamente


----------



## arields1 (May 11, 2009)

Te conviene armar las 3 impedancias, para tener más posibilidades de diferentes bafles y probar otras cargas buscando la máxima transferencia, pero sí puedes simplificar haciendo sólo el devanado de 8 Ohm de 109 vtas en 0.80.
Las impedancias pueden variar según tensión de alimentación y partida o calidad de las válvulas, pero en tu caso lo estandar para el circuito que publicaste es 8000 Ohm placa a placa.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 11, 2009)

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Vamos por partes; la resistencia anódica NO es la impedancia de salida, hay que ver en los datasheet si hay esta información....





perdon, pero la Resistencia de placa SI es la impedancia de salida, lo que NO hay que confundir es la Rp (o resistencia de placa) con RL (impedancia de carga)

para determinar la impedancia de carga hay que obtener las curvas caracteristicas de la valvula (curvas caracteristicas de placa y de grilla, aunque la que mas nos conviene es la de placa. si tenemos en cuenta la definicion de Rp nos daremos cuenta de que esta ES la impedancia de salida de la valvula "La resistencia de placa para CA, por ejemplo, es la relacion de la variacion en el voltaje de placa respecto de una variacion correspondiente en la corriente anódica, para un bias constante: ΔEp / ΔIp, tambien conocida como resistencia interna de la valvula"



			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> ...hay que ver en los datasheet si hay esta información, pero de todas formas, una vez hecho el amplificador, debe verificarce si la impedancia elejida es la correcta, y para ello hace falta un generador de audio, un osciloscopio, una carga fantasma que pueda variarse punto a punto su resistencia y que pueda manejar la potencia que entrega el amplificador y un tester que mida correctamente el voltaje a la frecuencia de prueba, más una calculadora. Con este instrumental verificaré con cual impedancia de carga obtengo la máxima transferencia. ...




sitando al mismo libro: 
ip = (mu x es)/ (Rp + RL)    (6-1), 
El voltaje de salida aparece sobre RL como ip x RL     (6-2)
los simblolos se identifican como sigue:

eo= componente de CA del voltaje de salida
Eo= voltaje eficaz de salida
ip= valor instantaneo de la componente de CA de la corriente de placa
es= valor instantaneo del voltaje de entrada
Es= valor RMS del voltaje de entrada
Ip= valor RMS de la corriente de placa

substituyendo el valor equivalente de ip de las formulas (6-1) y (6-2)

eo = (mu x es x RL) /( Rp +RL)        (6-3)

la potencia de salida en watts cuando Ip, Eo y Es son valores efectivos (RMS), es:

Po = Ip x Eo       (6-4)

Po = ((mu x Es)² x RL)/(Rp+RL)²   (6-5)

Puesto que la maxima transferencia de energia se produce cuando RL = Rp, la potencia de salida para esta condicion es:

Po = ((mu x Es)² Rp) /(2Rp)² =(mu x Es)²/4Rp         (6-6)


El problema de la distorsion esta presente en los amplificador de potencia igual que en los amplificador de voltaje, y aqui nuevamente debe llegarse a un equilibrio entre la maxima potencia de salida y la distorsion minima. Los experimentos con triodos muestran que cuando RL = 2Rp se reduce la distorsion mas apreciable (la que se debe a 2da armonica) a menos del 5%, la reduccion de potencia de salida cuando RL= 2Rp cuando se compara con la potencia de salida en el caso de que RL=Rp es solo del 11%.

El aumento de la resistencia de carga en el circuito de placa de un amplificador electronico tiende a reducir la pendiente de la caracteristica ip-eg, esto es cierto porque cuanto mayor sea la resistencia de carga, mas bajo sera el voltaje de que se dispone en placa y, consecuentemente menor es la corriente anodica.


POTENCIA DE SALIDA

si eg es el maximo voltaje de la señal de entrada, entonces la maxima corriente a traves de la carga es:


Imax = (2 x mu x es)/(Rp1+Rp2+RL)

y el voltaje pico sobre la carga es

Emax = RL x Imax = (2RL x mu x es)/(2Rp+RL)

la potencia media consumida en la carga (suponiendo que las Rp de ambas valvulas sean iguales) es:

Po = (Emax Imax)/2 = 2RL x ((mu x es)/(2Rp+RL))²



			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> ..Primero vamos a definir el núcleo: La raíz cuadrada 17 es 4.123 cm2 y sección cuadrada que lo supera corresponde a laminación 77 y quedaría de 2.2 de lado que son 4.84 cm2. (Que alcanza hasta 23.43 Watt)
> Ahora vamos a definir los devanados del transformador.
> Primario: 8000 Ohm 17 Watt.
> Secundarios: 4 Ohm 17 Watt, 8 Ohm 17 Watt y 16 Ohm 17 Watt.
> ...



bueno, y para terminar por hoy traduzco al vuelo un texto en italiano:

transformadores de salida

....a) debe transmitir de la misma manera todas la frecuencias de la banda pasante, de modo que la diferencia entre Fmax y Fmin sea la minima posible.
b) no debe ser fuente de distorsion y de ninguna alinearidad
c) no debe tener una perdida de potencia apreciable

notacion teorica de un transformador de salida

N1/N2 = √(Z1/Z2)
Z1 =(N1/N2)² x (Z2+Zlk)

donde Zlk es la impedancia por flujo disperso.

sabiendo que Z = ωL = 2pi x F x L

(N de la R: como metodo practico, L1/Llk ≈ Fmax/Fnim, en otras palabras, la relacion entre la inductancia primaria y la de dispersion es parecida a la relacion entre la maxima frecuencia de la banda de paso con respecto a la frecuencia minima de la banda de paso en sus codos de -3dB)

"para permitir el pasaje de frecuencias bajas de modo uniforme y equivalente a aquel de las frecuencias medias y altas se utilizan dos artificios: el primero conciste en usar nucleos de muy alta permeabilidad (grano orientado) y el segundo consiste en calcular la impedancia caracteristica del arrollamiento primario de modo que a la frecuencia considerada, su valor sea superior a la impedancia efectiva de carga en paralelo con la resistencia interna de la valvula" 

de modo que: ωLp > (Z1 x Rp)/(Z1+Rp)

Lp = (ωLp)/(2pi x Fmin)

ωLdisp <= Rp+Z1
Ldisp (ωLdisp)/(2pi x Fmax)


en definitiva:

1: alta inductancia primaria
2: bajas perdidas inductivas entre primario y secundario
3: punto de resonancia a frecuencias altas, a una frecuencia tal  que el lazo de realimentacion tenga una ganancia inferior al a unidad

en otro momento seguimos......


----------



## electromecanico (May 12, 2009)

"para permitir el pasaje de frecuencias bajas de modo uniforme y equivalente a aquel de las frecuencias medias y altas se utilizan dos artificios: el primero conciste en usar nucleos de muy alta permeabilidad (grano orientado) y el segundo consiste en calcular la impedancia caracteristica del arrollamiento primario de modo que a la frecuencia considerada, su valor sea superior a la impedancia efectiva de carga en paralelo con la resistencia interna de la valvula" 

de modo que: ωLp > (Z1 x Rp)/(Z1+Rp) 

Lp = (ωLp)/(2pi x Fmin) 

ωLdisp <= Rp+Z1 
Ldisp (ωLdisp)/(2pi x Fmax) 


en definitiva: 

1: alta inductancia primaria 
2: bajas perdidas inductivas entre primario y secundario 
3: punto de resonancia a frecuencias altas, a una frecuencia tal que el lazo de realimentacion tenga una ganancia inferior al a unidad 

en otro momento seguimos......


no entiendo que sale de esta formula hazard_1998 veniamos bien no me la compliques soy guapo pero no para tanto la idea es que realicemos este proyecto entre todo yo lo boy a pasar todo en limpio hacerlo y volver a subirlo le pedimos ayuda a los moderadores y es un aporte para los novatos como yo de balientes se hizo la historia!


----------



## arields1 (May 12, 2009)

Justamente yo hice un cálculo simplificado para que un novato pueda hacerce algo cuando toma coraje.


----------



## fchouza (May 12, 2009)

Yo también estoy investigando para armar un transformador de salida. Ya estuve haciendo pruebas con transformadores de linea a los cuales desarmé y les coloqué un gap para hacerlos funcionar en modo SE. Funcionaron, pero la calidad de sonido era totalmente deplorable (sobre todo a bajas frecuencias). Ahora bien, mi consulta viene por el lado de la laminación que se debe utilizar.

¿La laminación de grano orientado es imprescindible para lograr una buena calidad de sonido?. O sea, la laminación de grano orientado tiene menos pérdidas que la laminación de hierro silicio común, y el flujo máximo que permite es mayor, pero esto último se podría solucionar utilizando una sección mayor de laminación común. ¿La linealidad de ambos materiales, es diferente?


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 12, 2009)

fchouza dijo:
			
		

> Yo también estoy investigando para armar un transformador de salida. Ya estuve haciendo pruebas con transformadores de linea a los cuales desarmé y les coloqué un gap para hacerlos funcionar en modo SE. Funcionaron, pero la calidad de sonido era totalmente deplorable (sobre todo a bajas frecuencias). Ahora bien, mi consulta viene por el lado de la laminación que se debe utilizar.
> 
> ¿La laminación de grano orientado es imprescindible para lograr una buena calidad de sonido?. O sea, la laminación de grano orientado tiene menos pérdidas que la laminación de hierro silicio común, y el flujo máximo que permite es mayor, pero esto último se podría solucionar utilizando una sección mayor de laminación común. ¿La linealidad de ambos materiales, es diferente?




no pasa solamente por la maxima densidad de flujo, pasa tambien por tener mayor permeabilidad (mayor inductancia por vuelta), ademas, presenta menos perdidas, osea que necesitas menor corriente para la magnetizacion del nucleo, esto se traduce en que la corriente de placa esta disponible para el parlante y no para calentar el hierro, por otro lado deberia tenerse cuidado con el punto de trabajo del nucleo, ya que una alta densidad de flujo implica entrar en la zona alineal del nucleo, y una baja densidad tambien, lo ideal en los nucleos laminados es entre 6500 y 8500G en chapas de silicio 1.8 y 10000 a 12000G en grano orientado 0.8


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 12, 2009)

electromecanico dijo:
			
		

> "para permitir el pasaje de frecuencias bajas de modo uniforme y equivalente a aquel de las frecuencias medias y altas se utilizan dos artificios: el primero conciste en usar nucleos de muy alta permeabilidad (grano orientado) y el segundo consiste en calcular la impedancia caracteristica del arrollamiento primario de modo que a la frecuencia considerada, su valor sea superior a la impedancia efectiva de carga en paralelo con la resistencia interna de la valvula"
> 
> de modo que: ωLp > (Z1 x Rp)/(Z1+Rp)
> 
> ...




juaaa!  

yo no quice generar tanto mareo!, ademas no es tan complicado lo que expliqué!... la cosa es que la inductancia del primario del transformador (Lp) debe ser tan alta como sea posible, y la reactancia de flujo disperso entre primario y secundario (Ldisp) lo mas bajo posible
ω es 2 x pi x F, y F es la frecuencia a la que uno le interese como frecuencia de corte inferior y frecuencia de corte superior.

pongamos un ej, para un par de EL84, Rp ≈ 2600Ω, y RL (primario del transformador) es 8KΩ

entonces calculamos el paralelo de ambas (2600 x 8000)/(2600+8000)=1962Ω

entonces  ωLp >= 1962Ω

Lp = ωLp/(2pi x F)

si queremos que el codo de -3dB este en 25hz por ej Lp seria 1962/(2 x 3.14159 x 25) =12.5Henry
si queremos que el codo de -3dB este en 50Khz por ej Ldisp seria 1962/(2 x 3.14159 x 50000) = 6.245mHenry
ahora, si corroboramos la N de la R: 12.5/0.006245 = 2001.52 veces
25hz x 2001.52 = 50038hz, ( frec de corte inferior 25Hz, frec de corte superior 50.038Khz)

el tema del sanguchado entre primario y secundario que bien explicaba arields es precisamente para que el flujo disperso entre primario y secundario sea lo mas bajo posible.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 12, 2009)

fchouza dijo:
			
		

> Yo también estoy investigando para armar un transformador de salida. Ya estuve haciendo pruebas con transformadores de linea a los cuales desarmé y les coloqué un gap para hacerlos funcionar en modo SE. Funcionaron, pero la calidad de sonido era totalmente deplorable (sobre todo a bajas frecuencias). Ahora bien, mi consulta viene por el lado de la laminación que se debe utilizar.
> 
> ¿La laminación de grano orientado es imprescindible para lograr una buena calidad de sonido?. O sea, la laminación de grano orientado tiene menos pérdidas que la laminación de hierro silicio común, y el flujo máximo que permite es mayor, pero esto último se podría solucionar utilizando una sección mayor de laminación común. ¿La linealidad de ambos materiales, es diferente?



pregunto fchouza, el transformador de linea al que te referis que es, uno que se conectaba a la linea de red o uno de linea de audio? tamaño de laminacion? pasame algun planito de que hiciste y lo analizamos.....


----------



## fchouza (May 12, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> fchouza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que entiendo, entonces utilizar acero silicio 1.8 o usar grano orientado, implicaría una diferencia en tamaño de núcleo y potencia disponible para transferir al parlante, pero si se lo usa en el punto correcto, no debería introducir alinealidades que el laminado de grano orientado no introduce. ¿Me equivoco?

Para calcular los transformadores, yo utilizo un soft que a mi criterio es muy bueno. Los dejo para compartirlo con ustedes:

http://geek.scorpiorising.ca/yves.html

En este programa, está la opción de elegir un material Standard, el mismo está descripto en el archivo como:

; Core data for standard lamination

[GENERAL]
; Max allowed induction (in Tesla)
MaxB=1.1
[PERM]
; B=MU
0=500
0.27=3600
0.55=5100
0.82=5400
1.1=4600
1.37=3500
1.5=1000
2=100
2.2=1

Por lo que entiendo de esto, entre 0.55 y 0.82 Tesla, el material que describe se comporta de forma relativamente lineal, pues el mu varía poco. Y además, coincide con los valores que diste para la laminación de hierro silicio 1.8. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?

Ahora bien, en el programa figuran dos valores para B, uno AC y otro DC. Si yo tengo una B DC de 0.4T y una B AC de 0.4T, habría un momento donde la B total sería 0 y otro donde seria 0.8. Ahora bien, cuando el B AC se cancela con el B DC, ¿entro en una zona de trabajo en donde se me introduciría mucha distorsión no?.

De paso, aprovecho para hacerles otra pregunta sobre el soft.

Hay un cuadro para introducir la Rp y otro para la impedancia del primario Z. ¿Como se relacionan estos valores?



			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> pregunto fchouza, el transformador de linea al que te referis que es, uno que se conectaba a la linea de red o uno de linea de audio? tamaño de laminacion? pasame algun planito de que hiciste y lo analizamos.....



Es un transformador de linea de red. Un transformador que estaba en una fuente multi-tensión de esas chinos que venden. Tenía una inductancia de primario de 2H aproximadamente y fuí buscando dentro de todas las salidas que tenía la que mejor acomodaba a la impedancia del parlante. 

Creo que usé el tap de 8V, para que con un parlante de 8 me refleje algo así como 6k en el primario. El núcleo es muy chico, de aproximadamente 1 cm^2 de pata central, quizás satura y por eso se escucha espantoso en algunos momentos. Le saqué todas las laminaciones y le puse un gap de 0.2 mm o algo así...con un par de hojas de papel.

El circuito está hecho con una ECL82 que es triodo y pentodo todo junto.

Vi en algunos foros que el uso de transformadores de linea de audio da buenos resultados. Pero no encontré lugares donde tengan variedad de esos transformadores como para probar (además, tampoco son tan baratos como para comprar una docena).

Este es el esquema que usé:

http://nmwilliam.tripod.com/ecl82.html


----------



## fchouza (May 13, 2009)

Aprovecho para hacer un par más de preguntas en lo referente a la construcción del transformador. Ya he realizado transformadores de alimentación, sin embargo, para el caso de transformadores de salida, se que hay que tener en cuenta un par de asuntos.

En primer lugar, cuando realizo cada una de las capas, ¿es conveniente dejar márgenes con respecto a los bordes del carrete? Imagino que es conveniente por asuntos de aislación, pero al mismo tiempo, imagino que puede traer problemas para acomodar el bobinado...es decir, que haya alambres que "se caigan" al hueco que dejo y el bobinado me quede algo desparejo. Otra cosa que pensé es en hacer el primario de modo que ocupe todo el ancho del carrete, y el primario, hacerlo algo más angosto, de modo de resolver hasta cierto punto el problema. ¿Se entiende a lo que voy?

Por otra parte, ¿conviene que cada capa tenga terminales? Es decir, al terminar cada capa, cortar el alambre y luego unir en la secuencia que corresponda o solo corto el alambre cuando llego a completar la sección (con sección me refiero al conjunto de capas que componen una de las tantas partes del bobinado que intercalo con el otro).

Otra duda siempre recurrente, es respecto a el aislante. ¿Es necesario aislar cada capa o basta con aislar las secciones primarias de las secundarias?.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 13, 2009)

fchouza dijo:
			
		

> Aprovecho para hacer un par más de preguntas en lo referente a la construcción del transformador. Ya he realizado transformadores de alimentación, sin embargo, para el caso de transformadores de salida, se que hay que tener en cuenta un par de asuntos.
> 
> En primer lugar, cuando realizo cada una de las capas, ¿es conveniente dejar márgenes con respecto a los bordes del carrete? Imagino que es conveniente por asuntos de aislación, pero al mismo tiempo, imagino que puede traer problemas para acomodar el bobinado...es decir, que haya alambres que "se caigan" al hueco que dejo y el bobinado me quede algo desparejo. Otra cosa que pensé es en hacer el primario de modo que ocupe todo el ancho del carrete, y el primario, hacerlo algo más angosto, de modo de resolver hasta cierto punto el problema. ¿Se entiende a lo que voy?
> 
> ...



se ve que estas metiendo las manos en la masa y con ganas. con respecto a las separaciones de los bobinados con respecto a los topes, estas separaciones se hacen para aumentar la distancia de lineas de fuga, esto es cuanta distancia hay a traves del aire entre un devanado y otro, peero el papel aislante debe ser de todo el ancho del carrete. el tema es que eso es conveniente por un tema de aislacion, pero no para la calidad de audio, todo lo contrario, cuanto menos longitud del circuito magnetico este abrazada por el bobinado, mayor sera el flujo disperso...

con respecto al aislante es conveniente meter algo entre capas, lo mas fino posible, por un lado para aislar entre capas porque vas a usar alambres muy finos y tendras entre capas unos cuantos volt, por otro lado para bajar la capacidad distribuida entre capas, y por ultimo para que no se te haga un matete el alambre al bobinarlo
buscate algun papel bien finito, presphan de 0.025mm o alguno bien fino cosa que no te ocupe mucha ventana en el bobinado, con una vuelta te alcanza, otra que podes usar es la cinta de enmascarar de papel, pero usa solo una vuelta y que no se te encime asi no hace mucho bulto.


----------



## arields1 (May 13, 2009)

Lo mejor que usé de aislante es el film que usan para vender fiambre, (Jajaja) además de ser bueno es muy finito, no sé el espesor exacto por que no lo medí, pero debe andar en la décima y media.


----------



## fchouza (May 13, 2009)

Agrego una imagen para que se entienda un poco mejor de lo que hablo.

La zona que indicada por la flecha roja...¿habría que rellenarla con algo? Desarmando varios transformadores de fuentes switching, vi que utilizaban un "presphan" para rellenar esos huecos...¿convendrá hacerlo en esos casos? Otra opción sería hacer los primarios hasta los bordes del carrete y para los secundarios dejar un margen, y elegir una aislación más gruesa entre primario y secundario tenga la suficiente rigidez para "aguantar" a los bobinados de arriba. ¿Que les parece?


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 13, 2009)

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Lo mejor que usé de aislante es el film que usan para vender fiambre, (Jajaja) además de ser bueno es muy finito, no sé el espesor exacto por que no lo medí, pero debe andar en la décima y media.




juaaaa  y yo que no me animaba a recomendar cinta de embalaje transparente......


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 13, 2009)

fchouza dijo:
			
		

> Agrego una imagen para que se entienda un poco mejor de lo que hablo.
> 
> La zona que indicada por la flecha roja...¿habría que rellenarla con algo? Desarmando varios transformadores de fuentes switching, vi que utilizaban un "presphan" para rellenar esos huecos...¿convendrá hacerlo en esos casos? Otra opción sería hacer los primarios hasta los bordes del carrete y para los secundarios dejar un margen, y elegir una aislación más gruesa entre primario y secundario tenga la suficiente rigidez para "aguantar" a los bobinados de arriba. ¿Que les parece?



yo ya te habia entendido perfectamente fchouza, igualmente hay varios trucos para que no se te caiga el alambre en el hueco...
todos ellos con maña, lo que se hace es que uno de los devanados llegue hasta el tope, y, mediante aislacion entre devanados, bobinas el devanado que va arriba con una separacion minima (1mm por ej) cuando estas llegando al limite y se te esta empezando a caer o correr le metes un toque de cinta de enmascarar tipo RAPIFIX que agarre varias espiras y al papel que este debajo, otra es cuando se te esta por caer la espira metes una tirita de cinta de papel a dicha espira (pero perpendicular a esta) y el cacho de tirita que te queda lo agarras con otro trocito de cinta al bobinado. repito, son todos artilujios hechos con maña.

otro material bien fino pero que cuando esta curvado toma rigidez y no deforma es el NOMEX, pero es bastante caro, se solia usar para hacer el soporte de las bobinas de parlantes por ese motivo y porque es muy liviano.


----------



## pepex (May 19, 2009)

Exelente aporte es la primera vez que veo un amplificador valvular con tan buenos fundamentos 
 tengo un soware para diseñarlos transformadores pero no me animo por que no entiendo mucho de ese tema. no podrias subir las medidas del transformador y la cantidad de espiras


----------



## electromecanico (May 21, 2009)

a que amplificador te referis al que subi yo o el de andres  por que para el mio fijate en la pagina 3y4 estan los datos completitos del transformador  podrianos calcular el transformador de salida para el amplificador de andres como para practicar y despues como digo siempre en este foro hay pesos pesados en electronica audio lo revisen si esta bien


----------



## estrellero (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola a todos. Una pregunta Arields1: se puede hacer ultralineal el transformador que describiste? como serian las derivaciones?  y otra mas. ese que describiste sirve para single ended? bueno desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## arields1 (Jun 13, 2009)

estrellero dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Una pregunta Arields1: se puede hacer ultralineal el transformador que describiste? como serian las derivaciones?  y otra mas. ese que describiste sirve para single ended? bueno desde ya muchas gracias


Sucede que hay muchos criterios al respecto, pero lo que más se usa ronda entre el 20 y el 30% tomados desde el punto medio del transformador, esto modifica la impedancia primaria y no tengo experiencia en transformadores de salida ultra lineal, elejite un porcentaje y después probate con cual impedacia de carga transfiere más, con el tema de los núcleos, hace falta que sea grano orientado de 0.8 de pérdida, un núcleo de 1.8 de pérdida es inusable para audio, la única vez que vi funcionar núcleos de chapa común, fue cuando un técnico se tomó el trabajo de ir a una fábrica de latas de aceite para automotores y comprarse una partida de chapas ya pintadas y barnizadas antes de ser curvadas para hacer las latas y las llevó a un taller que cortaba chapas para transformadores, al ser estas chapas más finas que las laminaciones normales y estar aisladas con la pintura y el barnís, armando prolijamente poniendo las chapas con la cara pintada para el mismo lado y aislando los tornillos que sujetaban el chaperío, quedaban unos transformadores muy interesantes, de este modo se disminuye mucho la pérdida porque la circulación de corrientes parásitas baja a un nivel despreciable, siendo estas corrientes, como bien dijo hazzard, lo que inhabilita los núcleos comunes para usarse con audio.
Este cálculo no sirve para single ended, puesto que para ello se calcula a la mitad de flujo mágnético y se arma el núclo con entre hierro porque hay coriente magnetizante.


----------



## fchouza (Jun 13, 2009)

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> estrellero dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, llevo bastante tiepo intentando conseguir laminación de grano orientado, ¿tenés idea donde la puedo conseguir?


----------



## arields1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Realmente es un tema bastante difícil hoy en día dado que se usa bastante poco en audio, algunos la cortan a pedido pero exigen un mínimo, podrías preguntar el Alamtec, la casa del transformador, que si no se mudaron, siguen estando en Paraná 220 de capital federal.
P.D. Edito por encontrar los teléfonos:

                              4371-1023/1074/2764/5369 
                              4373-1472/4654
Y sí, siguen estando en Paraná 220 de capital federal.


----------



## fchouza (Jun 13, 2009)

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Realmente es un tema bastante difícil hoy en día dado que se usa bastante poco en audio, algunos la cortan a pedido pero exigen un mínimo, podrías preguntar el Alamtec, la casa del transformador, que si no se mudaron, siguen estando en Paraná 220 de capital federal.
> P.D. Edito por encontrar los teléfonos:
> 
> 4371-1023/1074/2764/5369
> ...



Una vez pasé, pregunté y medijeron que no trabajaban esas laminaciones. Tal vez pase otra vez y pregunte si saben donde conseguir. 

Por otra lado, sigo sin entender bien cual es la razón por la cual las pérdidas irían a impedir el uso de laminación común. Entiendo que necesitaría un núcleo de más tamaño para que con una misma corriente no sature, pero es más alineal en la zona correcta de operación?


----------



## arields1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hay una razón muy simple y tiene que ver con la conductividad eléctrica más que con la pemeabilidad magnética, si bien el hierro al silicio es un muy mal conductor eléctrico es un muy buen conductor mágnético, y entonces cuando se induce magnetismo en un núcleo, al ser este condutor, también circula corriente eléctrica, la cual, al estar rodeada de metal conductor queda semi en cortocircuito, y digo semi, porque es un mal conductor, esta energía se disipa en calor, pero en un núcleo de grano orientado hay un poco más de silicio, y además, se orientan las móleculas con un proceso termomagnético que las alínea, logrando mejorar la permeabilidad magnética empeorando la conductividad eléctrica, siendo además estas chapas bastante más delgadas mejorando el fenómeno, es por este motivo que el técnico que mencioné más atrás que hacía transformadores con chapa de latas de aceite las cuales eran muy finas y tenían una cara pintada y barnizada le funcionaban bien.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 13, 2009)

perdon que me meta en esta discucion, explicacion muy interezante,  puede ser que las chapas de grano orientado de cilicio andan nejor en audio porque es mas permeable al magnetismo, osea mejor transmisor magnetico, pero tiene menos memoria magnetica, osea que es mas facil la invercion del flujo que se provoca cada ves que cambia el ciclo de negativo a positivo segun la frecuencia...estoy muy errado?


----------



## fchouza (Jun 13, 2009)

En este artículo, hace mención al amplificador Williamson, que utiliza laminación común de silicio con muy buenos resultados aparentemente, aunque como dijo arields1, son más finitas que las comunes que se venden para transformadores de potencia.

http://www.tubetvr.com/transformadorrmers.pdf

Por otro lado, entiendo lo de la corrientes de foucault, sin embargo, las laminaciones comunes también están aisladas con barniz para eliminar este efecto, por lo que solo se trataría de una diferencia de grosores...lo cual me lleva nuevamente al artículo anterior. 

Rspecto a lo que dice electromecánico, es cierto que el mu del grano orientado es mayor, lo cual implicaría una pendiente más empinada en la curva B-H y por consiguiente necesita una variación de la fuerza magnetizante (H) pequeña para producir la misma inducción (B).


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 14, 2009)

fchouza dijo:
			
		

> En este artículo, hace mención al amplificador Williamson, que utiliza laminación común de silicio con muy buenos resultados aparentemente, aunque como dijo arields1, son más finitas que las comunes que se venden para transformadores de potencia.
> 
> http://www.tubetvr.com/transformadorrmers.pdf
> 
> ...



apunto mas a esto ultimo que a lo de las perdidas por foucault, aunque esto tambien influye, el gran problema con los transformadores de audio son la remanencia magnetica y la fuerza coercitiva necesaria para resetear el nucleo de dicho transformador, las chapas de grano orientado tienen menor remanencia magnetica y por ende se necesita menor corriente para resetear el nucleo, por eso se usan mas en audio, ademas, en los nucleos de transformadores aparece el fenomeno de que a bajas densidades de flujo, se necesita mas corriente para orientar los dipolos magneticos, esta corriente tiende a disminuir cuando la densidad aumenta (este fenomeno suele aparecer con densidades menores a 2000g) esto produce alinearidades, ademas de las alinearidades que aparecen cuando se llega a la zona proxima a saturacion, esto con nucleos de grano orientado queda minimizado.


----------



## arields1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Es muy cierto lo que decís Hazzard, yo sólo quise resaltar las pérdidas por foucault dado que casi se la ignora, fijate que este señor que hacía los transformadores con chapa de aceite logró aumentar el ancho de banda que normalmente no supera los 7000 ciclos por segundo en la chapa común y la llevó a 20000 cómodos, pero recordemos que el grano orientado supera los 100.000, estos transformadores fueron muy aceptados por su calidad y bajo precio.


----------



## fchouza (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok, en al artículo que publiqué antes dice que el transformador del amplificador está hecho con chapa normal (no grano orientado) y que logró un ancho de banda de 30Hz a 60 kHz. Eso si, la laminación era de 0.25mm, no de 0.5 como vienen las normales. Por lo que esto me deja más confundido de lo que estaba antes.


----------



## fchouza (Jun 14, 2009)

De paso, repito mi pregunta...¿Algún lugar donde conseguir laminación de grano orientado?

Pregunté en Norte Aislante, Oeste Aislante y Alamtec, y otras varias y nada...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 14, 2009)

fchouza dijo:
			
		

> Ok, en al artículo que publiqué antes dice que el transformador del amplificador está hecho con chapa normal (no grano orientado) y que logró un ancho de banda de 30Hz a 60 kHz. Eso si, la laminación era de 0.25mm, no de 0.5 como vienen las normales. Por lo que esto me deja más confundido de lo que estaba antes.



aclaro algo, la banda pasante de un transformador no va directamente de la mano de la calidad de la chapa (aunque depende de la calidad de la chapa el slew rate del transformador) lo que si depende muuucho de la calidad de la chapa es la alinearidad que aparezca en el secundario del transformador, que no tiene que ver con la banda pasante del mismo, la banda pasante depende de las capacidades distribuidas y derivadas entre el primario y el secundario y de las reactancias dispersas entre primario y secundario, mientras que las alinearidades depende de cuan lineal sea la pendiente de la traza del ciclo de histeresis de la chapa.

por otro lado, en cuanto a las etapas de salida ultra lineal depende del tipo de valvulas, por ej para la 6CA7/EL34 es comun ver entre el 43 y 50%, para las 6BQ5/EL84 lo comun es ver derivaciones al 33%, 40% y 50% aunque hay circuitos de FISHER con salidas al 18%


----------



## fchouza (Jun 14, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> fchouza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, entonces si me muevo lo suficientemente poco en la curva de histéresis voy a excursionar sobre una sección bastante lineal y voy a tener una baja distorsión. Obviamente que voy a tener que usar un nucleo mucho más grande para lo mismo...me equivoco?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 14, 2009)

me estan haciendo calentar!   , en cualquier momento me mando con un monocasco con un par de 5881 que tengo al dope en clase AB1 (30 vatios) y transformador de salida en nucleo U de dos columnas y bobinado en 5 secciones.... (ya mande a bobinar las bobinitas!)... faltaria ponerme a hacer el chasis....


----------



## estrellero (Jun 16, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta Arields1


----------



## culadns (Jul 1, 2009)

hola que tal para armar uno de estos amplificador que osciloscopio me recomiendan comprar con que caracteristicas por ejemplo tengo uno en la mira de 20 mhz y 2 trazos


----------



## arields1 (Jul 2, 2009)

culadns dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal para armar uno de estos amplificador que osciloscopio me recomiendan comprar con que caracteristicas por ejemplo tengo uno en la mira de 20 mhz y 2 trazos


Alcanza y sobra con  ese osciloscopio, también vas a necesitar un generador senoidal y una carga fantasma.


----------



## estrellero (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola a todos .Tengo una pregunta para Arields1 : Tengo un nucleo de 6,25 cm (de buena calidad),tengo intensiónes de hacer un transformador para una 6Bq5 single ended.queria saber si se puede calcular la cantidad de espiras primarias y secundarias.la impedancia segun un manual es 7k y el secundario seria para 4 y 8 ohms.desde ya muy agradecido. El Trafo push pull funciono de primera.Gracias Totales


----------



## arields1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Creo que ya había aclarado, que para single ended hay que calcular a 5000 Gauss por centímetro cuadrado con entregierro ya que hay corriente magnetizante, y además, al ser clase A el valor de corriente casi no varía, se mantiene constante, la impedancia primaria usable es de 4500 a 7000 Ohm, o sea, es bastante elástico, y el cálculo quedaría con 4500 Ohm de primario:

Primario de 4500 Ohm: 2765 Vueltas de alambre de 0,16 mm de diámetro, no sé si hay clase f en esta medida, habrá que conformarse con autosoldable.

Secundario de 4 Ohm: 83 Vueltas de alambre de 0,75 mm de diámetro aislación clse F.

Secundario de 8 Ohm: Agregar 34 Vueltas de alambre de 0,60 mm de diámetro de aislación clase F a partir del final del devanado de 4 Ohm.

El transformador se arma con todas las E del mismo lado y de entrehierro se usa papel de media décima de espesor.

Cualquier duda preguntar.


----------



## estrellero (Jul 10, 2009)

que grande Arields1 ! que rapida la respuesta! estoy impresionado.Los bobinados van como siempre? es decir el primario dividido en tres y el secundario en medio de las divisiones?muchas gracias . pronto voy a postear fotos


----------



## arields1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Así es, eso mejora los resultados.


----------



## centro58 (Jul 19, 2009)

como haces que los bipolares suenen como valvulas


----------



## arields1 (Jul 20, 2009)

centro58 dijo:
			
		

> como haces que los bipolares suenen como valvulas


Esa respuesta tiene otro precio, de hecho muchos saben que un transistor bipolar en corriente funciona igual que una válvula en tensión, este punto y algunos otros dan como resultado el mismo sonido, pero como ya dije, no puedo dar detalles, tengo que proteger mi invento, sepan disculpar.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 20, 2009)

centro58 dijo:
			
		

> como haces que los bipolares suenen como valvulas



los mete adentro de un frasco de vidrio....


----------



## centro58 (Jul 26, 2009)

yo agrege a una salida push pull unos reguladores de corriente para cada semiciclo y el resultado es un sonido que se va comprimiendo a medida que aumento el volumen y da unos agudos suaves y definidos pero como que le falta algo le falta brillo al sonido.


----------



## arields1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Tendrías que explicar mejor cómo implementaste esos reguladores de corriente, y sería mucho mejor si pudieras subir un circuito, así podemos entender a qué te refieres.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 30, 2009)

hola amigos!

quiero hacerle una consulta a ustedes que saben una banda de valvulas...

quiero hacerle un preamplificador para mi violin electrico y estuve viendo uno que lleva el 12AU7..
este:






por lo que lei y escuche es una belleza esta valvula!

tengo un microfono marca Fishman V-100
este:





es un microfono excelente aunque suena medio latoso por ahi...nose porque sera pero boee quiero saber si con este pre 

le mejore el sonido..

por lo menos me conformo con que el sonido mejore un poquito mas...


boe espero sus aportes y gracias!


----------



## arields1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Por lo pronto, faltan los valores de las resistencias y de los capacitores, además, dificulto que una 12AU7 funcione con 12 Volt, la resistencias de placa están conectadas a una pata del filamento calefactor.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 30, 2009)

pero esta valvula usa un pedal que vi con un transformador de 12V creo...
mira de aqui lo saque al circuito

http://www.beavisaudio.com/Projects/ValveCaster/

saludos!


----------



## arields1 (Jul 30, 2009)

De acuerdo al link, es un circuito de distorsionador para guitarra, aunque funcionara, no creo que te sirva, es mi opinión, me fijo si encuentro en circuito de un preamplificador que hice hace mucho tiempo con dos fet que creo que te serviría dado que lo diseñé para usar con el tipo d micrófono que usas en tu violín.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2009)

Una Bulbo de esos tipos que no necesitan arriba de 300VCD para funcionar?. Como es que arrancan con 12VCD. No parece una broma¡!.-.

Saludos.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 31, 2009)

mira esto!
http://www.takamine.com/?fa=elec_cooltube
las guitarras takamine lo usaban y suena impresionante
YouTube - Takamine Cool Tube Demonstration


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 31, 2009)

ese tipo de circuitos se los suele llamar amplificador en clase A con agotamiento en placa y es un metodo muy viejo para lograr muy alta ganancia con un solo triodo o pentodo de señal, en alguna publicacion de la epoca he visto circuitos preamplificador con agotamiento en placa donde con una etapa ganaban 66dB con media 12ax7...otro tema, las valvulas de bajo mu se pueden utilizar con baja tension, aunque nunca vi que funcionen con 1,5V en placa (3V de fuente) lo que si puede ser es que tenga un pequeño convertidor dentro que levante esa tension a un valor mas acorde (entre 150 y 250V y de alrededor de 5mA) por otro lado tiene la alimentacion de filamento con baja tension, lo que provoca una menor emision de electrones desde el katodo, en algunos casos (como en las 12AT7) se utiliza esta tecnica para linearizar la valvula, ya que cambia las caracteristicas de la misma. en lo personal es muy lindo y didactico para hacerlo en la mesa de trabajo como experimento, pero no para un equipo seriado, ya que de valvula a valvula (distintas marcas y/o partidas) te cambia completamente el funcionamiento del circuito.....


----------



## centro58 (Jul 31, 2009)

> Arields1 escribio:





> Tendrías que explicar mejor cómo implementaste esos reguladores de corriente, y sería mucho mejor si pudieras subir un circuito, así podemos entender a qué te refieres




este es el circuito


----------



## arields1 (Jul 31, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ese tipo de circuitos se los suele llamar amplificador en clase A con agotamiento en placa y es un metodo muy viejo para lograr muy alta ganancia con un solo triodo o pentodo de señal, en alguna publicacion de la epoca he visto circuitos preamplificador con agotamiento en placa donde con una etapa ganaban 66dB con media 12ax7...otro tema, las valvulas de bajo mu se pueden utilizar con baja tension, aunque nunca vi que funcionen con 1,5V en placa (3V de fuente) lo que si puede ser es que tenga un pequeño convertidor dentro que levante esa tension a un valor mas acorde (entre 150 y 250V y de alrededor de 5mA) por otro lado tiene la alimentacion de filamento con baja tension, lo que provoca una menor emision de electrones desde el katodo, en algunos casos (como en las 12AT7) se utiliza esta tecnica para linearizar la valvula, ya que cambia las caracteristicas de la misma. en lo personal es muy lindo y didactico para hacerlo en la mesa de trabajo como experimento, pero no para un equipo seriado, ya que de valvula a valvula (distintas marcas y/o partidas) te cambia completamente el funcionamiento del circuito.....


Conozco la amplificación con agotamiento de placa, pero todos los circuitos que vi funcionaban con 50 Volt en placa, nunca vi que funcionen con 9 Volt en la alimentación de placa y con lo mismo en filamento en este caso alimentado en la forma de 12 Volt de la válvula, por eso agregué que si funcionara tampoco le serviría por que son dos etapas y es un booster para guitarra eléctrica, es decir para mucha distorsión, sigo buscando el circuito que prometí.


----------



## centro58 (Jul 31, 2009)

faltaron los diodos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 31, 2009)

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> hazard_1998 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactamente lo que yo decia ariel, me parece demasiado baja tension de placa para una 12AU7, lo maximo que llegue a bajar fue a 20V con 6DJ8 la cual se desempeñaria mejor en este caso, pero nunca a 1,5V en placa. para mi lo ideal seria levantar la tension con algun convertidor autooscilante a 100V o algo parecido, total con 5mA te sobra paño a lo loco


----------



## RORO (Ago 6, 2009)

hola a todos 
les comentre que hace poco me termine de construir mi pequeño amplificador con valvulas 6bm8  de 2 watts por canal , y se los presento , he posteado esta foto en tro topic de este foro donde varios han puesto fotos de sus amplificadores.


----------



## arields1 (Ago 6, 2009)

Se ve muy bonito!


----------



## RORO (Ago 8, 2009)

gracias


----------



## ricardin (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola a todos.
He estado buscando en el buscador del foro y leyendo muchos hilos pero no encuentro lo siguiente:

Una fuente de alimentación para un amplificador de válvulas regulada de forma que alimente incluso a las válvulas de potencia, y así eliminar condensadores y choques que son caros.

¿Alguien sabe si ya está posteado o bien, dónde enontrar información al respecto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 27, 2009)

ricardin dijo:


> Una fuente de alimentación para un amplificador de válvulas regulada de forma que alimente incluso a las válvulas de potencia, y así eliminar condensadores y choques que son caros.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si ya está posteado o bien, dónde enontrar información al respecto?



¿Y cómo suponés que podrías esquivar los condensadores?
Una fuente regulada puede hacer varias cosas buenas, pero filtrar la corriente no.
Condensadores y choques vas a tener aunque no te gusten (los choques quizá puedas esquivarlos un poco), y si no, andá pensando en una fuente switching, pero no será algo simple.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2009)

Y no se que te hace pensar que si regulás la fuente te va a salir mas barato que los capacitores y los inductores...


----------



## ricardin (Oct 28, 2009)

Bueno, era una idea. Yo soy más bien amateur que profesional en esta materia.

Pero siempre es bueno contar con gente dispuesta a ayudar como vosotros.

Gracias.


----------



## gatito (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola, lo primero es daros las gracias por la valiosa información que nos estáis dando.
El caso es que el esquema que ha posteado arields 1 me gusta tanto que he decidido armarlo pero, como suele ocurrir, tengo dudas con los trafos. Como de momento no me creo capaz de bobinarlos yo mismo, he contactado con un taller de Madrid donde me los pueden construir a un precio razonable (unos 50 euros cada uno).

Hola arields 1, en otro post dijiste que habías posteado un ampli de 120 w. supongo que te referías a este.

Con el trafo de salida creo que lo tengo más o menos claro, 8000 ohm el primario y 4, 8 y 16 ohm el secundario.

Con el trafo de alimentación tengo muchas dudas, según las válvulas y comparando con otros esquemas he sacado algunas conclusiones aproximadas. Creo que el primer secundario debe rondar los 10 ó 12 voltios con una intensidad de unos 50 mA. el segundo secundario de 270-0-270 v. 400 mA. y el tercer secundario 6.3 v. 6.5 A. 

Está claro que son solo aproximaciones, por eso si pudierais darme datos más fiables os estaría muy agradecido.

Un saludo.


----------



## gatito (Oct 31, 2009)

Me he equivocado en casi todo.
Este ampli creo que es de 100w.
Trafo de salida: primario 6400 ohm, secundario 4, 8 y 16 ohm.
Trafo de alimentación: 135-0-135v. 500mA.,  sec. de bias 60v. 150mA., sec. de filamentos  3.15-0-3.15v. 6.5A
Choque: 10H.
Aunque no son datos definitivos son bastante más reales que los anteriores.
Saludos.


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 1, 2009)

Depende de que válvulas le metas, KT88, KT66, EL34, EL84, etc.. y la tensión de filamentos tienes que eliminar la toma central porque muchas de ellas van a 6,3 V y si utilizas los 3,15 no funcionan por falta de caldeo.
Así que dale más vueltas, porque no dices si vas a utilizar rectificación por diodos de estado solido o por válvulas, ah se me olvidaba con 135V de alimentación no le  sacas 100W ni loco, necesitas como minimo de 350 para arriba y más bien 400 o 450 V, y eso requiere componentes de muy alto voltaje y no son faciles de encontrar.
Antonio.


----------



## gatito (Nov 2, 2009)

La tensión de filamentos es de 6.3v pero con el punto central del bobinado a masa para reducir ruido.
Las válvulas son cuatro EL34, según el datasheet, en clase AB suministran cada una 35w con un voltaje de alimentación de 375v Con un trafo de 135+135v con puente rectificador tenemos 380v aunque he visto esquemas parecidos en los que esta tensión es bastante superior. Lo cierto es que estoy hecho un lío, por eso agradezco toda aportación que pueda aclarar mis dudas.


----------



## Polioxyde (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola gatito:
Esa es la etapa de potencia de mi ampli de guitarra. Te aseguro que con un buen previo es para tumbar paredes.

En un post anterior decias que habias encontrado un sitio para bobinar trafos en Madrid, podrias decir donde?

Un saludo.


----------



## gatito (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola Polioxyde, el taller de bobinados se llama DINAMO, calle Trafalgar nº 7  28010 Madrid,
no tienen página web pero su nº de teléfono es  91 445 79 77.
Creo que en la calle Oviedo el taller ORTE sigue bobinando trafos, a ver si tengo un rato libre y me paso por allí, ya te informaré.
Un saludo.


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 8, 2009)

RORO dijo:


> hola a todos
> les comentre que hace poco me termine de construir mi pequeño amplificador con valvulas 6bm8 de 2 watts por canal , y se los presento , he posteado esta foto en tro topic de este foro donde varios han puesto fotos de sus amplificadores.


 felicitaciones muy prolijo !!!!! te hago una consulta que programa usaste para la placa


----------



## diego nielsen (Ene 8, 2010)

suenan verdaderamente bien los ampli a valvulas, personalmente hace mucho construi uno de baja potencia (10 watts) porque tenia el trafo de salida de audio de un tv blanco y negro valvular, lo que me dijeron que funciona muy muy bien son los ampli con pre a valvula y la etapa de salida a transistores, no hace falta el trafo de salida, y con la valvula del pre ya es suficiente para ABLANDAR el sonido cuadrado de la salida de la conversion digital -analogica de nuestro audio modelo 2010....


----------



## Polioxyde (Ene 15, 2010)

gatito dijo:


> Hola Polioxyde, el taller de bobinados se llama DINAMO, calle Trafalgar nº 7 28010 Madrid,
> no tienen página web pero su nº de teléfono es 91 445 79 77.
> Creo que en la calle Oviedo el taller ORTE sigue bobinando trafos, a ver si tengo un rato libre y me paso por allí, ya te informaré.
> Un saludo.


 
Perdon por la tardanza y muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 3, 2010)

Estimados amigos, queria poner a consideracion de Uds 4 amplificadores a valvulas para auriculares. paralelamente a este post tengo otro donde otros usuarios me han dado algunos datos y se ofrecieron a ayudarme a construir uno, pero ma alla de eso queria compartir estos y pedir alguna opinion sobre la calidad de los esquemas y factibilidad de hacerlos. Saludos

Amplificador 1
Amplificador 2
Amplificador 3
Amplificador 4


----------



## diego nielsen (Feb 4, 2010)

estan todos muy bien, son valvulas de alta fidelidad, el numero 3 esta bien sencillo, viene con la fuente y todo y solo utiliza 2 valvulas para version stereo, porque son dos valvulas doble triodo, y digamos que iria media valvula por canal.
RORO : ese amplificador que has armado es de lo mas bonito que he visto en el foro ! felicitaciones !!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 7, 2010)

Una preguntirigilla el circuito hibrido de eBay puede funcionar con tan solo 24 volt de placa si la valavula es una 12ax7?


----------



## gcopper (Feb 7, 2010)

Estimados expertos del audio.
Perdonen mi ignorancia, pero puede alguién decirme que función tienen los dos potenciómetros de este circuito y porqué hay dos potenciómetros.
Gracias por los aportes que hay en este hilo.

http://www.lcardaba.com/schematics/el34pp70w.htm

Estimados colegas.
Quiero regalar a un amigo un ampli para guitarra. He pensado en fabricarmelo yo mismo. La potencia que quiero conseguir es de 70W y usaré el circuito descrito en mi anterior mensaje. Yo soy electrónico, pero en temas de audio no ando muy fino. Estoy investigando algunas cosas y he visto que se recomienda utilizar siempre un altavoz de más potencia que el circuito, para su protección. Esto es cierto??
También sé que se recomienda utilizar un precalentamiento para los filamentos de las válvulas, cuánto tiempo debe ser... o dónde lo puedo consultar... ??
Gracias.


----------



## diego nielsen (Feb 7, 2010)

los dos primeros potes son entrada de micro y aux. y el tercero tonos.  fijate que tiene el rectificador de la fuente a valvulas, ( se puede hacer en estado solido )


----------



## PEBE (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola a todos,resulta que llevo un bvuen rato tratando de entender el mundo de las valvulas y no se, me surgen muchas dudas al respecto, la verdad es que quisiera darle un buen uso a las valvulas que acabo de conseguir, ya e buscado  las tablas de datos y todo pero solo me dicen que son pentodos y blablabla.
Tengo 3 valvulas 6AU6,una 6CU5,6CB6A,6T8,6GK5,,6DN76,6CG7,6SN7,8CG7. Creo que alguna de las anteriores no me va a servir de mucho pero en las tablas de datos indica que se pueden utilizar en cuestiones de audio ¿podria yo reemplazar estas valvulas en un diagrama en vez de las indicadas?.Bueno, gracias por el espacio y agradeceria sus comentarios,un saludo.


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Bueno, yo si tuviera una 6SN7 en buenas condiciones, me haría un buen pre de línea, para darle un poco de "sonido valvular" a las etapas de salida transistorizadas, que tienden a tener un sonido un poco "aspero". Es un doble triodo de características excelentes.
Lástima que entre tus válvulas no haya almenos un par de pentodos de potencia.
Saludos
J
PD si las vendes en Ebay, con lo recaudado, te puedes comprar un par de EL84, o 6V6 y armarte un pequeño amp. todo valvular.


----------



## PEBE (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok,tomare muy en cuenta tus observaciones, de hecho e encontrado varios diagramas en los q

puedo utilizar las valvulas pero son radios y cosas por el estilo, encontre ya otro diagrama para un preamplificador que utiliza dos valvulas 6AU6 y algo que dice "OG3" creo tambien es una valvula y no se esta tan sencillo el ciercuito que me hace dudar jeje,ok gracias por comentar y saludos


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 30, 2010)

OG3 es una valvula estabilizadora de voltaje. Si, la 6AU6 es un pentodo de señal, con ganancia muy elevada. Pero si se conecta como triodo, se puede usar como pre de línea con muy buenas características.
Saludos y buena suerte con el diseño.


----------



## PEBE (Mar 30, 2010)

> OG3 es una valvula estabilizadora de voltaje. Si, la 6AU6 es un pentodo de señal, con ganancia muy elevada. Pero si se conecta como triodo, se puede usar como pre de línea con muy buenas características.
> Saludos y buena suerte con el diseño.



Vaya, gracias por compartir esa informacion, de hecho ando muy ilusionado con poder darle uso a esas valvulas y pues es como entrar a otro mundo de la electronica que no conocia y hasta ahora empiezo a entenderlo poco.
Saludos a la comunidad


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Bueno, si te interesa el tema, te recomiendo que descargues de la red (Googleando lo vas a encontrar) estas dos "Biblias":  "Radiotron Designer's Handbook" y el libro de Morgan Jones  "Valve Amplifiers". También cualquier cosa que encuentres de Norman H. Crowhurst.
Saludos
J


----------



## PEBE (Mar 30, 2010)

Gracias, estoy leyemdo justo ahora el de "Valve Amplifiers", te explica muy bien todo desde el inicio aunque tampoco estoy tan mal ilustrado en electronica jeje.

Por cierto que te parece el circuito que encontre? Es lo unico que pude encontrar que esta en mi alcance ahorita, aunque no esta muy explicito el diagrama.






El diagrama dice que es un amplificador pero lo dudo


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Parece interesante, el tubo de abajo conectado como triodo, el de arriba, si no me equivoco, hace de carga anodica. Pero sin un texto explicativo...Es un amplificador,  pero de señal, no de potencia. El problema es que se necesitan cuatro 6AU6, y si uno tiene solo tres..
Ese tipo de circuito te lo explica en la página 120 (M. Jones)
No se, yo me sigo quedando con una cosa mas sencillita, con la 6SN7...


----------



## PEBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Si,lo mismo me imagine yo,por que de salida no tiene una bocina si no un jack pero me podrias explicar un poco, eso de amplificador de señal?,seria algo asi como un pre no?

En este foro ya se ha comentado sobre si es factible usar un preamplificador a valvulas y despues amplificarlo con transitores.Yo tengo un ampli marshall de 45 watts, pero desconozco si este funciona todavia a valvulas o ya es transistorizado (no lo e querido abrir para descubrir jeje)


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Exacto,  lo que quería decir es que el circuito es uno de "pequeña señal" y no de "gran señal", para usar la misma división de categorías propias de este foro. O sea,  es una etapa previa, que no puede conectarse directamente a ningun tipo de transductor.
Para que sea funcional en uso practico, hay que dotarlo de un pot de volumen en la entrada, y una resitencia a masa de 100K a 1Meg a la salida, despues del 0.47uF.
Y mal no vendría una de entre 1K a 10K en serie con la grilla 1, a la entrada, después del 470K, como "grid stopper" come precaución contra oscilaciones.
Aquí te dejo un link con un circuito que usa la 6AU6 de un modo mas sencillo y práctico, y con solo dos válvulas resuelve un preamplificador stéreo completo:
http://home.comcast.net/~jafix/6au6_pre.html
Que aproveche


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2010)

En ese esquema la válvula superior se comporta como una fuente de corriente constante reemplazando con ventajas a la resistencia de placa.


----------



## PEBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Gracias por el link, probablemente me arme algo asi como un pre, la verdad no me importa mucho la potencia que me entregue algun ampli, solo lo hago por mero romanticismo.

Tambien encontre este, la valvula 6BM8 la utilizan como triodo me parece, entonces diganme si estoy en un fatal error, puedo poner una valvula similar en vez de la 6BM8


----------



## RORO (Mar 31, 2010)

PEBE 
Yo me arme un ampli con 6bm8 y entrega 2 watts por canal ,un tubo que puede reemplazar el mencionado es el ecl82 , los mejores son los telefunken , el mio lo tengo con tubos americanos ,ademas de tener unos sovtek rusos , no he comprado los telefunken por que son un poco caros , los arme en un pcb y no punto a punto como lo hacen todos , creo que en este mismo tema hay unas fotos  busca por yakinory y sale el circuito , te dejo el link
http://www.atatan.com/~s-ito/amp/yakinori.html


----------



## PEBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Gracias RORO, creo que talvez ya lo mejor que puedo hacer es comprar los bulbos pero aun asi seguire buscando,saludos.


----------



## ronces (Abr 8, 2010)

hola pebe, las valvulas que tienes algunas son de este tipo.  6sn7 es un doble preamp,   6av6 es un preamp,  6cu5 es un amplificador de 2.3 watts en salida de audio,  6cb6 es un amp de rf,  6t8 es un osilador,  es un amp de rf o de audio,  6dn7 es un preamp, 6cg7 es un doble preamp, 8cg7 es un doble preamp. recuerda que son de diferente voltage de filamento y tamaño algunas de estas se utilizan en otro tipo de etapas electronicas en radios o televisores pero te recomiendo que utilices la 6cu5 como etapa de salida de audio y 6cg7 como pream, los filamentos son del mismo voltage. espero que te sirva esto, te mando un cordial saludo.


----------



## PEBE (Abr 9, 2010)

Ooo,gracias ronces muchas gracias por comentar, de hecho ayer precisamente fui a preguntar por precios de valvulas aca en el DF (en calle republica del salvador) y por ejemplo: la EL34 esta en 800 pesos la 12AX7 estan en 200 y asi tienen casi todas las valvulas pero estan un poco caras, que te parece? crees que esten mas baratas en otro lado?. De nuevo gracias y un saludo


----------



## ronces (Abr 9, 2010)

pues fijate que ya es muy difisil conseguir valvulas en mexico yo solo  conosco un solo lugar en la calle de republica del salvador en el df y creo que fue en donde preguntaste el dia de ayer y si son bastante caras, la unica opcion es comprar por internet y alo mejor son mas baratas, deja investigo un poco y te paso el dato y si tu saves algo asmelo saver porfa. eso si donde puedes mandar a hacer transformadores especiales para salidas de audio o fuentes. para estos formidables aparatos es en: servicio perez que esta ubicado en la calle mesones #13A entre bolivar y eje central en el centro historico del distrito federal en mexico. yo mando a hacer mis transformadores ahy, y el costo es comodo aparte de la calidad del trabajo, jejeje parece publicidad verdad, pero te lo recomiendo amigo.


----------



## JorgeJ (Abr 10, 2010)

Je, Je amigos, veo que en México están librando una feroz guerra, no solo contra el narco, sino también contra el idioma Castellano )
No voy a dar nombres ni links, pero ya que Uds. están cerca de Usa y Canadá, hay sitios web que venden válvulas a muy buen precio. Si me llegan aquí hasta Mallorca, con mas razón y mas rápido llegarán hasta el DF.
Saludos
J


----------



## PEBE (Abr 10, 2010)

> pues fijate que ya es muy difisil conseguir valvulas en mexico yo solo conosco un solo lugar en la calle de republica del salvador en el df y creo que fue en donde preguntaste el dia de ayer


Probablemente, fui a preguntar en un lugar que parece deshuesadero de aparatos y tienen sus partes en pequeños recipientes de plastico y esta luego luego despues de la esquina rumbo a Bolivar y ademas atiende un viejito que saca su libro de valvulas para ver si tiene lo que necesitas. Te pregunto si sabes de un lugar mas barato por que me ha pasado que compro un transistor a 13 pesos y despues caminando un poco lo encuentro a 8,a mi la tienda a la que me gusta mucho ir se llama hard to find y esta muy buena aunque no venden valvulas pero venden otras cosas a excelente precio (ayer compre un TDA2003 a 10 pesos!!)pero bueno ya me callo por que nos vamos a moderacion por hacer publicidad implicita jeje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2010)

JorgeJ dijo:


> ...No voy a dar nombres ni links, pero ya que Uds. están cerca de Usa y Canadá, hay sitios web que venden válvulas a ....





PEBE dijo:


> .....pero bueno ya me callo por que nos vamos a moderacion .....



Están entendiendo mal las reglas del Foro, *SI* se pueden colocar link´s a casas que vendan, pero NO se pueden colocar link´s si la casa que vende es de vuestra propiedad, o ustedes reciben comisión por ventas.

*Normas del Foro:*
*2.1* Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.

*2.2* Está prohibido publicar enlaces (links o URL) que incluyan algún sistema de comisiones, afiliados, referidos o cualquier otro sistema del tipo pago por clic (pay per click), tanto en el cuerpo de los mensajes como en el espacio destinado a la firma de usuario.


----------



## PEBE (Abr 10, 2010)

Gracias Fogonazo ya me habia asustado,jeje. Un saludo


----------



## ronces (Abr 10, 2010)

Alomejor jorgej lo vez con esa fasilidad de la sercania pero en mexico los tramites burocraticos aduanales son que dan pavor, y  como no conosco un buen lugar por internet para la compra seme dificulta conceguirlas pero las voy a buscar, te mando un saludo y gracias por tu observacion.


----------



## JorgeJ (Abr 11, 2010)

Ah!, bueno, en ese caso:
http://thetubestore.com/
http://www.tubedepot.com/
http://angela.com/
http://store.triodestore.com/
Que aproveche
Saludos
J


----------



## ronces (Abr 12, 2010)

muchas muchas gracias amigo un abraso y un saludo


----------



## Juan Norco (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y veo que hay gente muy entendida en audio valvular. En fin si alguien tiene a mano algun circuito de pre de phono valvular le voy a estar muy agradecido


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2010)

Juan Norco dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en este foro y veo que hay gente muy entendida en audio valvular. En fin si alguien tiene a mano algun circuito de pre de phono valvular le voy a estar muy agradecido


Aquí hay algo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/manual-armado-equipos-valvulares-rca-anos-50-s-33999/


----------



## Juan Norco (Abr 19, 2010)

Gracias fogonazo, estan muy buenos los circuitos de RCA, te pido otro favor si ya no es abusar de tu amabilidad, sabrias indicarme el voltaje de +B en ambos pre de phono, el que va con una sola valvula RCA 7025 y el que lleva una de estas y una 5879 ? Disculpen tantas molestias es que en el tema valvulas soy bastante poco conocedor y la verdad que estos circuitos me gustaron mucho, saludos y respetos para todos los usuarios del foro


----------



## RORO (Abr 22, 2010)

Amigos , quiero ponerle un pre valvular al ampli que he contruido ,podrian indicarme algun circuito , he visto uno que hay en este foro pero es para guitarra , pero que no me sirve ,por que dicen que tiene una ganancia muy alta 

gracias por las respuestas


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2010)

RORO dijo:


> Amigos , quiero ponerle un pre valvular al ampli que he contruido ,podrian indicarme algun circuito , he visto uno que hay en este foro pero es para guitarra , pero que no me sirve ,por que dicen que tiene una ganancia muy alta
> 
> gracias por las respuestas



valvula ECL82   o  la 6BM8
tencionde placa12 volt cc (pata 9 y 6)
tencion de filamento 3,7 a 5 volt 
pata1 entrada audio 
pata 2 y 3 salida (2 y 3 puenteadas)
pata 7 y 8 puenteadas 
entrada de audio por la pata 1 
puesta en la placa esta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/
quitar elcapacitor electrolitico-(10µf) de la pata 1 del primer ic y conectar ay la entrada y salida de la valvula
para el otro canal acer lo mismo pero quitando el capacitor de 10 µf de la pata 7 del primer ic ( con otra valvula)
con eso ya tenes tu sonido valvular es hibrido pero funciona muy bien,

pd:
la tencion de filamento debe ser continua como la de placa con chasis  comun( pata 4 chasis,pata 5 =3,7 volt y pata 6y9 12 volt)
todo funciona sin las  altas tenciones peligrosas ,sin transformador especiales


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 30, 2010)

otra forma de conecion de la valvula a el preamplificador  de ricardo 
  conectar los dos canales en estereo con una sola valvula ECL82 





patas 5  = 4volt de continua bien filtrado 
pata 6 y 9 =12 volt 
pata 4 a chasis 
entrada canal derecho = pata 8 
salida canal derecho =pata 1
entrada canal izquierdo =pata 7
salida canal izquierdo = pata 2
resistencia de 1k entre pata 2y3
de esta manera ocupamos solo una valvula ,suena un poco mejor que con la primera forma de conectar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplicador-valvular-calidad-29264/


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 6, 2010)

llopez dijo:


> Sres., necesitaría conseguir el circuito (con valores y tensiones) del amplificador valvular Ken Brown Concierto 15/15 o en su defecto del Studio 15/15 (son de 15W, válvulas 12AX7 y EL84).
> Agradecería mucho cualquier ayuda.
> Saludos:
> Luis


lo conseguiste por que yo tambien lo nesecito tengo dos de estos y los quiero renovar


----------



## Juan Norco (Jun 18, 2010)

Hola estoy restaurando un CX2000 de Audinac y quisiera preguntarle a fogonazo o a quien pueda darme una mano en indicarme si ya que tengo que cambiarle los electroliticos de la fuente que estan hinchados y sulfatados podria ponerle de mayor capacidad ya que los que trae de fabrica son de 50 mF x 450voltios y vi que en los ampli que pusieron al comienzo llevan de 1000 mF. Yo se que en los amps tarnsistorizados mientra mas capacidad de filtrado mejor es, pero en valvulares desconozco, asi que toda ayuda sera bienvenida Otra mejora que me gustaria hacerle seria regularle la corriente de alta como la de filamentos por lo que les agradeceria mucho si pudiesen indicarme como construir dichos reguladores, sin mas les dejo mis saludos para todos los valvuleros del foro


----------



## ronces (Jun 18, 2010)

hola; bueno te recomendaria que si trates de cambiar  todos los condensadores y sobretodo los electroliticos y si no encuentras los q*UE* traee el ampli, los puedes sustituir por unos mas grandes de capacidad por ejemplo si te piden de 50mf los puedes cambiar por los de 60mf como ejemplo, solo el sustituto mas sercano pero respetando el voltaje que se te indica en el original. y de los filamentos seria con resistencias como amortiguadores pero redusirias el rendimiento del filamento. aaaaaaa claro si hay otras respuestas estaria mejor segun tu criterio, y asi aprendemos mas. un salido.


----------



## Juan Norco (Jun 19, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuestas amigo ronces, yo lo que queria saber es si le puedo poner de de mayor filtrado pero hablando de 1000 mF x 400 V o sea mucha diferencia con los de 50 mF x 400 que trae originalmente.Queria saber si lograria alguna mejora ya que la fuente tendria mayor reserva o si esto seria contraindicado para el ampli. Y con lo de regular la fuente me referia a si alguien me podia pasar un circuito para fabricar un regulador electronico para los 300 V +  del +B y para los 6,3 V de filamento ya que he leido por ahi que es una de los upograde que se les practica a este tipo de amplis con 40 años de funcionamiento Espero respuesta de tanta gente entendida que hay en este foro, saludos y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 19, 2010)

Juan Norco dijo:


> yo lo que queria saber es si le puedo poner de de mayor filtrado pero hablando de 1000 mF x 400 V


si no hay problema que agrgues filtrado el tema es conseguirlo en 400 volt lee esto te va aclarar varios puntos 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



> me podia pasar un circuito para fabricar un regulador electronico para los 300 V + del +B


 con pasiencia aca hay de todo, y el tema de la capacitancia que hables si haces una de las fuentes estado solido, hay algunas que corrigen el rizado osea que no hace falta cambiar los capacitores si despues vas a hacer la fuente 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/links-sobre-valvulas-37733/



> y para los 6,3 V de filamento


si esta funcionando en pentodo no es necesario y muchos dicen que en triodos suenan mejor en alterna eso es a tu oido y si o si tenes que hacer una fuente regulable por que sino te pasas de voltage y lo tenes que regular con una resistencia y estamos en lo mismo 
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulada-variable-0-30v-5v-fijos-8096/


bueno esperamos novedades y busca en el foro hay un monton


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2010)

Ojo al piojo con los electrolíticos en valvulares.
Si bien es cierto que a mayor capacidad, menor rizado, está también el tema de la carga inicial de los electrolíticos hay que recordar que los transformadores para valvulares tienen secundarios de alta tensión y baja corriente o lo que es lo mismo "Alambre fino" en el secundario.
Un electrolítico descargado es un "Cortocircuito" durante su carga inicial, visto del lado del transformador, si el tiempo de carga es suficientemente largo (Proporcional a la capacidad) puede lograr quemar al transformador de alimentación.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ojo al piojo con los electrolíticos en valvulares.
> Si bien es cierto que a mayor capacidad, menor rizado, está también el tema de la carga inicial de los electrolíticos hay que recordar que los transformadores para valvulares tienen secundarios de alta tensión y baja corriente o lo que es lo mismo "Alambre fino" en el secundario.
> Un electrolítico descargado es un "Cortocircuito" durante su carga inicial, visto del lado del transformador, si el tiempo de carga es suficientemente largo (Proporcional a la capacidad) puede lograr quemar al transformador de alimentación.


 
es verdad !!   por eso le puse para que lea el tema que creaste sobre fuentes, que ese tema lo tocas.


----------



## Juan Norco (Jun 19, 2010)

Gracias Fogonazo, no habia pensado lo del consumo al encender el equipo con electroliticos de tanta capacidad para los cuales no debe estar preparado el secundario de alta, creo que le voy a poner de 150 mf nomas, decime si te parece bien, saludos

Gracias electromecanico, ya me puse a leer, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2010)

Juan Norco dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, no habia pensado lo del consumo al encender el equipo con electroliticos de tanta capacidad para los cuales no debe estar preparado el secundario de alta, creo que le voy a poner de 150 mf nomas, decime si te parece bien, saludos...


Estimo que si.    .


----------



## Juan Norco (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, cuando los cambie les comento , nuevamente gracias, saludos


----------



## HADES (Jun 20, 2010)

Juan Norco dijo:


> Ok, cuando los cambie les comento , nuevamente gracias, saludos



Ok suerte y nos cuentas luego como te fue o que cambios hiciste salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## Robo (Jul 24, 2010)

no se si ya los han visto, pero igual les dejo el link, es de un tipo de eu que toca la guitarra y es bastante bueno armando su sonido, no se a ustedes pero es de los mas bien armados a tubos que he visto

http://www.joepopp.net/jcm8002.htm


----------



## lacoma (Jul 27, 2010)

Tomasito que tal.
Oye tomándote la palabra, podrías pasarme diagramas de amplificadores valvulares para guitarra? quiero armarme uno pero no encuentro los diagramdas. 
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2010)

lacoma unite al grupo de valvulas ay encontras muchos esquemas ,mira mi firma

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/tecnologias-valvulares/enlaces-paginas-valvulas-93/


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Les pido me ayuden con lo siguiente:

He armado un amplificador clase A pura de estado sòlido (basado en el diseño de John Linsley Hood versiòn update) y me ha cautivado su calidad de sonido en conjunto con mis bafles.

Ha llegado a mis manos, por casualidad, un equipo de kinesiologìa (no me pregunten què es lo que hace) que trabaja con dos vàlvulas triodos VT-4-C, que creo trabajan en push pull con un circuito sintonizado. Creo que el equipo estaba operativo, pero obsoleto. No se ve a simple vista nada quemado y todo parece estar en condiciones, salvo el paso de los años. Personalmente conozco muy poco y nada (solo lo bàsico) sobre vàlvulas (soy muy contemporàneo en la eletrònica!!!! Jejeje).

Habiendo incursionado en la amplificaciòn clase A en estado sòlido quiero ver si es posible armar una etapa muy simple en clase A usando sòlo estas vàlvulas (solo una por canal) con los mìnimos elementos de polarizaciòn y acople y demàs yerbas.

Quisiera saber ademàs si puedo recuperar alguno de los dos trafos que vienen en el equipo de kinesiologìa para alimentar las vàlvulas y acoplar al parlante.

La potencia que me interesarìa lograr serìa de 3 a 5 W rms en clase A pura sobre 8 ohms.

No me interesa contar con grandes amplificaciones de señal, si es necesario puedo ingresar con hasta 2 V rms a la etapa.

Me pueden pasar algùn esquema muuuuuuy simple que pueda armar con presupuestos limitados y que posea las virtudes de la clase A y de las vàlvulas. Agradezco tambièn orientaciòn en los càlculos y algùn catàlogo de las VT-4-C.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## JorgeJ (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola! busque, usando Google, "211 amplifier" para ir haciendose una idea de posibles circuitos con esa valvula
Los transformadores de salida, serán necesariamente costosos, me temo...

211 = VT 4
http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/frank/sheets/049/2/211.pdf


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 25, 2010)

Este proyecto quedo inconcluso por nimiedades, si te animas, ahi esta lo que falto y si lo consigues, es todo tuyo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ulares-30542/?highlight=amplificador+valvular


----------



## electromecanico (Ago 25, 2010)

creo que es esto lo que buscas http://www.paulvandermeij.com/ cuidado con los deditos 1.1 Kvolt


----------



## ronces (Ago 27, 2010)

http://vacumTubeBrasilhola  Heee armado varios amplis con valvulas  y son muy respetables en potencia y muy alta calidad de sonido, las valvulas que tienes son muy antiguas pero eso mo quiere desir que no sirvan pero detodos modos te dejo un enlace y alo mejor encuntras algo que te sirva. un saludo  http://vacumTubeBrasil.
buscalo y trata de encontrarlo hay cosas muy interesantes  que puedes hacer con estas antuguas maravillas electronicas.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 27, 2010)

Gracias por la data. Voy a ver si puedo llegar a buen puerto.


----------



## JorgeJ (Ago 28, 2010)

Siempre es mejor dar el link correcto, no cuesta nada..
http://vacuumtubebrasil.profusehost.net/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2010)

JorgeJ dijo:


> Siempre es mejor dar el link correcto, no cuesra nada..
> http://vacuumtubebrasil.profusehost.net/



muchas gracias por el buen link ,ya me lo lleve a este rincón https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/esquemas-radios-antiguas-trasmisores-todo-valvulas-38420/ como para tener otro  ampli de rf  mas

el rey julien agradecido


----------



## JorgeJ (Ago 28, 2010)

Obrigado, você merece... )


----------



## ronces (Ago 28, 2010)

perdon por no tener el dato correcto en el momento y ser tan torpe . sr perfeccion JorgeJ,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2010)

amigo a cualquiera le pasa,no enojarte ,por algo somos humanos.me a pasado también ,manten la calma que tu aporte fue bueno,lo que mas vale es la intención
saludos del rey julien


----------



## ronces (Ago 29, 2010)

ok que bueno que te sirva y espero que encuentres lo q*UE* buscas ya q*UE* me a servido lo q*UE* hay en ese lugar y espero que me envies fotos o mejor videos de lo q*UE* construyas va, dentro de poco tiempo voy a publicar algunas imajenes de mis juguetes. te mando un cordial saludo.


----------



## luchosexto (Oct 2, 2010)

Hola, estoy encaminado y motivado para hacer unos amplificadores para auriculalres, gracias a dllclock por los circuitos, elegi estos dos: http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/showfile.php?file=strain1_prj.htm, http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/showfile.php?file=cmoy5_prj.htm. Pero tengo algunas dudas, la primera es sobre el primer circuito, ¿se pueden usar resistencia de valores normalizados? y puedo sustittuir los capacitores? porq*UE* me resulta muy dificil encontrar el de 10 microfaradios. en el segundo circuito quiero saber si puedo sustituir las tres válvulas por: 12au7 o 12ax7. 


Y otra cosa que quiero pedir es si alguien tiene un esquema de un amplificador a válvulas de 1W o 2W, para contruirlo. 
Estaria muy agradecido por la ayuda, exelente post! Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 2, 2010)

luchosexto busca en el grupo que ay miles de esquemas 
saludos


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 2, 2010)

como andan??
veo que son bastante duchos en el tema de amplificadores...yo no
por eso les pregunto a ustedes, ya lo he hecho con algunos amigos que conozco pero no tienen una respuesta media armada para esta pregunta...

los amplificadores que se venden generalmente son transistorizados no? porque algunos todavia usan con valvulas (como ustedes)?
hablando de calidad del audio...en que se diferencia???
o cual dirian que suena mejor!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

Hummmm...hay que usar el buscador...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/valvulas-vs-transistores-vinilo-vs-cd-sacd-12183/


----------



## luchosexto (Oct 3, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> luchosexto busca en el grupo que ay miles de esquemas
> saludos


Si ahi me fije y consegui algunos, muchas gracias por el consejo, ahora voy a investigar in poco. mientars tanto necesito la opinion o la ayuda para los circuitos que elegi para contruir, asi puedo sacarme las dudas. Muchas garcias. Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 4, 2010)

luchosexto dijo:


> . mientars tanto necesito la opinion o la ayuda para los circuitos que elegi para contruir, asi puedo sacarme las dudas. Muchas garcias. Saludos


 subi los esquemas de los circuitos que elejiste y te decimos que tal son,

si elegis valvulares elegilos por los tipos de valvulas y trafos que consigas 
de lo contrario deci que circuito de que marca queres y potencia y veo que te consigo


----------



## luchosexto (Dic 5, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> subi los esquemas de los circuitos que elejiste y te decimos que tal son,
> 
> si elegis valvulares elegilos por los tipos de valvulas y trafos que consigas
> de lo contrario deci que circuito de que marca queres y potencia y veo que te consigo



Aqui es donde estan los circuitos:

http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.ed...train1_prj.htm
http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.ed...=cmoy5_prj.htm

el primer circuito, ¿se pueden usar resistencia de valores normalizados? y puedo sustittuir los capacitores? porq me resulta muy dificil encontrar el de 10 microfaradios. En el segundo circuito quiero saber si puedo sustituir las tres válvulas por: 12au7 o 12ax7.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2010)

Corregi los dos link no se puede acceder a los esquemas

Mientras te comento que 10uF es un valor normalizado

Respecto a los dobles triodos hasta no tener el circuito a la vista nada se puede decir

Este es el primer circuito?

http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/showfile.php?file=strain1_prj.htm

y este el segundo
http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/cmoy5_prj.htm

En el primer circuito, las R son algo criiticas pero se puden obternr por combinación, en el caso de la 51,7k nada impide probar con 50km a la que se le puede poner en serie 1k8

A la de 90,9 en paralelo dos de 180

La capacidad de 10 uf X200 es una capacidad mínima por lo que se podria probar con 22 X 200 y si tampoco conseguis compra 2 de 22 X 100 o por 160 y las colocas en serie lo que te dara 11uF X 200V o 320V


En el segundo circuito no podes sustituirlas por las que mencionas se podria probar con ECC88

Estos circuitos son autenticos OTL(salida sin transformador), con muy buen ancho de banda

Construilo que vale la pena


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> En el primer circuito, las R son algo criiticas pero se puden obternr por combinación, en el caso de la 51,7k *nada impide probar con 50km *





			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> que me confundio  un poco



Firmado, Nosotros el Rey


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2010)

Como esta su majestad, el circuito pide algunos valores que no estan en la serie al 5%(la E27) y por la particular form de trabajo para que lo haga equilibradamente sugiere esos valores, por eso digo al crítico, y agregue nada impide probar, no significa que por no poner los valores exactos no vaya a funcionar

Solo que con esos valors lo hara más optimamente


----------



## luchosexto (Dic 5, 2010)

Gracias pandacba por los consejos, ya estoy encaminado en hacer el primer circuito. El asunto con los capacitores es que no entiendo mucho porque nunque vi un capacitor de 10 microfa poliester (el mas grande que tengo es de 1 microfa), asi que estamos hablando de capacitores electroliticos? y si es asi, como seria la polaridad en el circuito?. Disculpen por mi ignorancia, siempre hice circuitos de RF, y audio, es la primera vez que hago un circuito a valvulas. Desde ya muchas gracias por toda la ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2010)

Siempre que se encara una disciplina nueva esta tiene sus carácterisiticas asi que bien haces en preguntar y no es molestia para nada, al contrario.
La polaridad seria como en un equipo de transistores masa hacia el parlante

Si este te satisaface una vez que lo concluyas te invito a que realices uno semsmante pero de más potencia se llaman OTL esta en equipos a valvulas sin transformador. Cualquier duda no dudes en consultar


----------



## luchosexto (Dic 6, 2010)

Muchas gracias, ahora concluyo el trabajo y comento. Saludos


----------



## fsantolaria (Ene 11, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Muy buen thread, la verdad que faltaba.
> Si alguien necesita circuitos de amplificador valvulares para guitarra/bajo pidamelos que yo tengo MUCHOS(MUCHOS), de Fender, Marshall, Vox, Messa Boogie, y varios más.
> 
> Con respecto a usar los 220v de la red rectificados, es un peligro impresionante, ya que no hay aislación galvanica entre el amplificador y la red, por lo que si por ejemplo armamos un amplificador para bajo,al tocar las cuerdas,pastillas,puente,etc del bajo nos podríamos electrocutar(y morir). También vale para amplificador convencionales, ya sean a valvulas o de estado sólido.
> ...



yo ando buscando circuitos de amplis asi me decido uno para hacer


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Si te parece bien,  comentanos que es lo que te agrado y te damos consejos pertinentes para que hagas un buen equipo, donde conseguir las partes etc etc


----------



## electrodin (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola pandacba, he leido varios de tus comentarios y aportes, y agradezco el tiempo que te tomas en apoyar a los neofitos (como yo)je je, sabes quisiera armar un amplificador valvular pero con bulbos que pueda obtener de radios viejas, pues se me hace muy dificil conseguirlas nuevas o comprarlas por lista.
No pido mucho, un ampli que al menos sea de 2W por canal.
gracias.


----------



## ronces (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola electrodin construi un ampli a valvulas que te de una salida de 1 watt por canal y es muy fasil de hacer

A claro hay que esperar que nos publica el buen amigo(pandacba) para realizar su proyecto les mando un cordial saludo


----------



## electrodin (Feb 6, 2011)

gracias ronses, se ve muy bueno este ampli, voy a ver si consigo esa valvula, una preguntita ¿ese transfornmador es bastante pequeño no?, digo por la potencia que maneja(1W), de cuantos vatios usaste?
gracias


----------



## ronces (Feb 6, 2011)

Relativamente es pequeño el tranformador de salida d audio y dan como 1.5watts y los obtube de radios antiguos que me dieran la resistensia que me pide el diagrama con un voltage de 230volts aprox con una fuente rectificada de media honda con un diodo comun de silcio con un filtrage de 680mf o equivalente a 360volts. utilisando un tranformador de potencia con un primario de 120volts y los secundarios son 220volts 180mlamp y 6.3volts a 1.5amp estas son las espesificaciones electricas de su funcionamiento. te aconsajo por lo caro que sale ese tranformador puedes utilisar dor transformadores de potencia uno que sea de 120volts con un secundario a 220volts 150watts y el otro con un primario de 120volts y el sacundario de 6volts a un amp. espero que te siva esta informacion va.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola Electrodin, gracias por tus conceptos
Hola Ronces, ese circuito con ese tubo es bueno la 6BM8 es equivanlente a la ECL82, y con diferencia de tensión de filamento a la PCL82
Antes de postear algún circuito les dejo un listado de tubos que pueden llegar a encontrar en TV's viejos, radios y o equipos de musica de aquellos años, pudiendo includo reutilizar trafos de salid y de poder de los mismos asi como otros elementos

Los tubos serian los siguientes
6BQ5/EL84
6AQ5/EL90
6BM8/ECL82
6V6
6CW5/EL86

Hay muchas que pueden servir, estas son las más comunes que se pueden encontrar en este tipo de aparatos pero hay más, de último si tienen algún aparato postea el lote de tubos y te dire cual te sirvern y subo un esquema acorde a esos tubos

Para la parte de pre y drivers
ECC82/3
12AU7
6K6GT

Con la ECL82 en clase A se obtienen 3.3w de audio y en conección pushpull con dos tubos se obtienen 9.3W

Si sacas los elementos de un ¨TV saca el trafo de poder y el de audio del mismo, y no tienes que gastar ni hacer tanto lio, anota cual es la entrada de linea, el resto son los secundarios, e incluso puedes tomar los filtros del mismo aparato, es posible que aún esten bastante buenos, e incluso el inductor para formar el filtro pi


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 7, 2011)

Les dejo  este amplificador con diseño original Mullard.
3 watts de salida, sensibilidad de 100 mV para exitarlo completamente, control de graves y agudos, acoplamiento directo, distorsión del 1% a plena potencia.
La impedancia del primario del transformador de salida es de 5kOhms.


----------



## electrodin (Feb 7, 2011)

Bien, entonces.
tomé lista de las valvulas para audio y de los consejos para los tranformadores.
me pongo en busca de valvulas trafos y filtros que puedea conseguir, lor ahora la unica forma de conseguirlos es en lugares de desguace(chatarrerias), aunque la verdad estan desapareciendo...
voy a tratar de contactar con los mas antiguos tecnicos, de mi localidad...
gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

Tambien podes encontrar algunos tubos diferentes como por ejemplo PCL85 y otros que comiencen con 17 u otro número, cualquier cosa toma nota del lote de tubos y luego lo pasas y te decimos cuales de ellos te sirven, porque incluso vas a encontrar aparatos que tiene diodos de silicio en la fuente u un tubo como la famosa 5u4 y muchos otros
Hay unos TV marcha Philps que no llevan trafo de poder y que responden a los modelo "TAL" seria asi 23TAL327U, o 23TAL338U, estos modelos y otros parecidos llevan en la salida de audio dos tubos, en el primer caso dos PCL82 y en el segundo una PCL86 y una PCL85 y van sin transformador al parlante este tiene una bobina de 800 ohms cuando lo ves este parece que no tiene iman,lotiene pero por el frente, hay otros modelos con imá atras pero se utilizaron más en radios, son excelenticimos tienen un muy amplio rango de respueta, si te topas con algunos de estos TV, te aconsejo que te hagas del chasis completo, luego te indico como estirpar las partes para poner a funcionar esa joya de la tecnologia del audio, que quedo un tanto en el olvido, tanto que hay quienes niegan que pueda funcionar.
hay otros modelos aparte del que te mencione, e incluso hay radios que utilzaron ese sistema

Te desoe suerte y cualquier duda no dudes en consultar


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 7, 2011)

Solo una recomendación recomendada: antes de iniciar *cualquier* proyecto valvular, verificar la disponibilidad de *todos* los componentes, incluyendo transformadores, válvulas, zócalos, etc. etc.


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 7, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Muy buen thread, la verdad que faltaba.
> Si alguien necesita circuitos de amplificador valvulares para guitarra/bajo pidamelos que yo tengo MUCHOS(MUCHOS), de Fender, Marshall, Vox, Messa Boogie, y varios más.
> 
> Con respecto a usar los 220v de la red rectificados, es un peligro impresionante, ya que no hay aislación galvanica entre el amplificador y la red, por lo que si por ejemplo armamos un amplificador para bajo,al tocar las cuerdas,pastillas,puente,etc del bajo nos podríamos electrocutar(y morir). También vale para amplificador convencionales, ya sean a valvulas o de estado sólido.
> ...




Amigo Tomasito ,podrias compartir esquemas del JMC 800  y del  Messa Boogie, ando con ganas de estudiarlos un poco y ver la factivilidad de su construiccion!
Gracia!


----------



## electrodin (Feb 7, 2011)

aqui estan los tubos que conseguí
PCL86,PCL84,PL84,PCH200,PCF200,PCF201,PCF802
 justo son de un tv philips, y los parlantes son enseriados para una impedancia total de: 982 Ohm y no lleva transformador de salida, entonces son OTL como dice nuestro amigo pandacba.

aqui el chasis tv philips:





 aqui el detalle de los tubos:





apenas y encontre este chasis(de suerte) porque ya lo estaban destrozando:enfadado:, le sacaron el trafo de fuente creo.

Una preguntita inocente: el ECL86 es equivalente del PCL86?
otra preguntita: que detalles debo observar en una valvula para saber que tan usada esta? o todas se parecen mucho(las nuevas y las usadas)

gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

electrodin dijo:


> aqui estan los tubos que conseguí
> PCL86,PCL84,PL84,PCH200,PCF200,PCF201,PCF802
> justo son de un tv philips, y los parlantes son enseriados para una impedancia total de: 982 Ohm y no lleva transformador de salida, entonces son OTL como dice nuestro amigo pandacba.
> 
> ...


Si tenes el parlante, listo podemos hace un OTL, y veras lo bien que suena....
Todas las que comienzan con E tienen 6.3V de filamento las que comienzan con P tienen 25V de filamento si las letras que siguen es la única diferenica, en tu caso es un triodo con un pentodo, bueno en base a estos tubos te subo  el circuito para el otl  para que puedas probarlo 
Te recomiendo que eches un vistazo aca y leas detenidamente
http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=11313
Alli vas encontrar posteado el pdf del 23TAL338U, en la página 2 esta el circuito, arriba a la izquierda, para que vayas teniendo una idea de lo simple que es, y también hay opiniones y otras cosas de quienes conocieron dicho aparato

Si tenes el chasis podras rescatar otras cosas siempre que esten en estado aceptable, ese TV no tiene Trafo por eso utilizaba la linea PXX para que la serie de filamentos más una R alcanzara la linea domiciliaria. te recomiendo utilizaar un Trafo de fuente ya que el TV todo podia quedar aillado, pero aqui la entrada para conectar otro aparato puede quedar al vivo de la linea y eso es peligroso.



ernestogn dijo:


> Amigo Tomasito ,podrias compartir esquemas del JMC 800  y del  Messa Boogie, ando con ganas de estudiarlos un poco y ver la factivilidad de su construiccion!
> Gracia!



Ernesto, podes conseguir ese equipo en Kit, con gabiente y perillas iguales al original, viene todos, cables tornillos, no tenes que comprar nada más, fijate en ebay o busca en google como jcm88 en kit y vas encontrar varios que lo venden, vienen con los tubos o sin ellos.


----------



## electrodin (Feb 7, 2011)

gracias pandacba, descargue el diagrama del tv philips, y me pongo a estudiar el circuito
por lo que he leido, soy afortunado de haber conseguido esos parlantes de alta impedancia
el chico es de: 318 ohm, y el que tiene el imán invertido es de: 664ohm.


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si tenes el parlante, listo podemos hace un OTL, y veras lo bien que suena....
> Todas las que comienzan con E tienen 6.3V de filamento las que comienzan con P tienen 25V de filamento si las letras que siguen es la única diferenica, en tu caso es un triodo con un pentodo, bueno en base a estos tubos te subo  el circuito para el otl  para que puedas probarlo
> Te recomiendo que eches un vistazo aca y leas detenidamente
> http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=11313
> ...



gracias por el comentario , pero no quiero comprar un kit ,que es mas o menos lo mismo que comprarlo echo... ya se que no es lo mismo , pero desde uqe me vacunaron 200 veces con los kits aries no quiero saber nada de kits ,y tengo una idea mucho mas elevada del DIY que compralo listo para amar.

el año pasado . (30 de diciembre a las 11 de la noche entre ferne y ferne ) evaluamos la posibilidad con un amigo de armar este ampli , desde lo mas basico , el tiene acceso a una plegadora y  a una cortadora caladora como se llame CNC por plasma ideal para hacer el chasis , veremos si este acceso se efectivisa, 
el esquema lo tengo ,lo que pido ,pegunto o invito a compartir son experiencias respecto a su armado,.

e leido acerca de algunos chabones ,inglesitos en su mayoria, que lo armaron inclusive con capacitores echos a mano y resistencias de grado militar ..no se si da para tanto la cosa 

 , pero bueno propondre este tema en otro hilo ., a ver si alguien se prende


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

Te cuento que la mayoria de los proyectos DIY son en base a kits, y eso no es de ahora, más bien esta resurgiendo, hubo firmas muy famosas como Heatkit, que te vendia en Kit desd un TV, intrumentos de medición de altisima calidad, tester, VTVM, Osciloscopios, amplificadores de audio, transmisores, sintonizadores y una enorme cantidad de cosas, que una vez terminado parecia adqurido en un comercio, Otras Marcas fueron lafayete, entre las más conocidas,
y ahora resurge de nuevo...
El chasis si lo cortan con plasma te va ha quedar ondulado, sobre todo done hay poco cuerpo se dilatara y estirarara, no es algo que me parezca lo porque en mi familia tambien somos metalurgicos de larga data, lo ideal seria que te hagas un plano en CAD y lo lleven a algún lugar que hacen corte por chorro de agua, también puede ser láser, quedando terminado.

Fijate en el link que le di a Electrodin, alli encontraras una herramienta para hacer las perforaciones de buena calidad, si quieres hacerlo todo tu y un ejemplo de chasis echo a mano

Vas a tener que ver como montas los componentes, si sobre puentes, si sobre una placa de fibra con hojalillos metálicos, o en PCB, hay que tener en cuenta como se colocan los trafos para que los campos magnéticos no se intefieran....

Una vez puesto los cables, lo primero que se cablea son los filamentos, retorciendo los condutrores entre tubo y tubo, en las R de catodo, cuando van una R y un capcacitor se sueldan juntos, hay toda una serie de pequeños detalles que hay que tener encuenta, pero no es necesario resistencias de grado militar, eso es ya fantismos


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Te cuento que la mayoria de los proyectos DIY son en base a kits, y eso no es de ahora, más bien esta resurgiendo, hubo firmas muy famosas como Heatkit, que te vendia en Kit desd un TV, intrumentos de medición de altisima calidad, tester, VTVM, Osciloscopios, amplificadores de audio, transmisores, sintonizadores y una enorme cantidad de cosas, que una vez terminado parecia adqurido en un comercio, Otras Marcas fueron lafayete, entre las más conocidas,
> y ahora resurge de nuevo...
> El chasis si lo cortan con plasma te va ha quedar ondulado, sobre todo done hay poco cuerpo se dilatara y estirarara, no es algo que me parezca lo porque en mi familia tambien somos metalurgicos de larga data, lo ideal seria que te hagas un plano en CAD y lo lleven a algún lugar que hacen corte por chorro de agua, también puede ser láser, quedando terminado.
> 
> ...



La verdad no se que sistema de corte tienen , pero hacen las cajas de tableros para contactores y otras yerbas. quedan realmente bien , tal ves sea chorro de agua , no se.,. 

reitero , prefiero intentar una construcción mas artesanal , aunque no quede tan "comprado"   lo que si me pienso copiar es ese temita de la disposición de los trafos..

este es el esquema en cuestion. 






sigo investigando


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Si, lo que sucede que los gabinetes para contactores son con chapa mucha más gruesa, y es otro tipo de contrucción donde no hay perforaciones como en un chasis de un amplificador valvular









Un ejemplo de chasis muy simple


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 8, 2011)

ahora voy a preguntar que maquina es la que tiene para cortar , quedan realmente bien los trabajos, segun este chabon se pueden hacer toda clase de caladuras y perforaciones , pero de todas formas es casi te diria lo de menos , todo ese trabajo se puede hacer tambien con un taladro de banco , una lima y muuuuuuuuuuuuuuucha paciencia..
¿podes recomendar algun fabricante para el transformador de salida?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Este es de JMC-800

Si te fijas podes darte una idea de lo que te decia sobre los trafos

En la Wiki deje la dir de una persona en Bs As que hace muy buenos trafos, para cualquier tubo, SE, lineal, ultralineal, los de poder etc.no tiene nada que envidiarle a los importados.
O le das los tubos y la potencia o le das los datos, Impedancia del primario, impedancias de salida y potencia, también te puede requerir con que tensión los trabajaras.

Si te fijas en el link como te dije, que le di a electrodin, alli vas a ver una herramienta para hacer perforaciones y un ejemplo de chasis echo a mano, visitalo hay mucha info alli


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 8, 2011)

ok, cuando junte $ para las valvulas, y me recupere. lo llamo al de los trafos , 
estoy viendo el link de tecnicosaurio, gracias
Oportunamente molestare con sucesivas dudas!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

No hay problemas, pregunta, que no es molestia


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Mar 5, 2011)

buenas buenas. hace poco me regalaron los "restos" de un organo a valvulas de los 50 digo los restos ya que era toda la parte electronica de lo que rescate un par de valvulas dos tranformadores de linea el trasformador de impedancias pense en tratar de restaurarlo pero al no encontrar diagramas ni circuitos decidi ver si puedo hacer algo con las valvulas que tenia:
2 - 6v6gt
2 - 6sn7 o 65n7 no se lee bien
2 - 6w4
2 - 6sl7
28- 12ax7

voy a armar un pre de guitarra posteado en el foro que lleva 3 12ax7 y queria armar una etapa de potencia tambien pero hay surge mi problema ya que no consigo ningun circuito para estas valvulas
si me podrian facilitar alguno se los agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2011)

rafaaaa21 biennn suerte con tu proyecto,cualquier cosa preguntas y apuntate al grupo de valvulas 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/tecnologias-valvulares/ hay te sacamos las dudas que puedan surgir,nos ayudamos entre todos
saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Te cuento que la mayoria de los proyectos DIY son en base a kits, y eso no es de ahora, más bien esta resurgiendo, hubo firmas muy famosas como Heatkit, que te vendia en Kit desd un TV, intrumentos de medición de altisima calidad, tester, VTVM, Osciloscopios, amplificadores de audio, transmisores, sintonizadores y una enorme cantidad de cosas, que una vez terminado parecia adqurido en un comercio, Otras Marcas fueron lafayete, entre las más conocidas,


 
tengo todos los circuitos el que nesecite pida nomas...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Tenes de Lafayete? y tendaras Dynaco? podes postear una lista, para ver unos que que ando buscando

*Rafaa aca hay algo para vos*





En lugar de la 6SL7, Habria que ver de probar la 6SN7 que es un triodo doble también


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Mar 5, 2011)

buenas panda tanto tiempo jaja. estube viendo el esquema. la valvula rectificadora se podra remplazar por diodos de silicio? ah y el transformador que tengo me esta tirando 250 V y 6.3 podre remplazarlo? ya que el que veo en el diagrama es de 300-0-300. ademas estube viendo que el transofrmador de salida que rescate tiene un primario con 3 entradas y dos salidas. puede servir el que tengo?
muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Si porque los diodos te llevan la tensión  a casi 300 volts asi que te biene de perillas, si podes subi una foto del trafo, si tene identificado la entrada de 220 no habra problemass, si el equema que yo te subi tiene un trafo ultralineal que son las salidas a la rejas, pero cuando no se utiliza trafo ultralineal se las alimenta via resistencias y trabaja perfecto, asi seguro que te va a funcinar de maravillas, conseguite los zócalos. yo te subo desúes la modificación de la salida para trafo linelal


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Mar 5, 2011)

panda medi el tranfo de salida tiene 600 ohms de impedancia de entrada y el de el esquema 8k eso es malo no? los zocalos los tengo listos los rescate del equipo y estaban en buen estado
saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Eso que mediste es resistencia del bobinado, para medir la impedancia hace falta un generador de voltaje AC o en su defecto un medidor de impedancias que trabja en lugar de tensión continua, lo hace con tensión alterna de 1Khz o más

aui te dejo otro esquema con los tubos y trafos que tenes, el dido lo reemplazamos por dos de silicio


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Mar 5, 2011)

tenes razon! no me di cuenta que estaba midiendo resistencia y no impedancia jaja. bueno en la semana lo voy a medir aplicando una señal con algun generador que me presten. te hago una pregunta en el esquema que subiste si no quiero usar ese preamp a partir de donde deberia tomar ? y en la fuente de alimentacion no entiendo bien como deberia colocar el puente rectificador y el respectivo capacitor de filtrado.
perdon por tantas preguntas soy nuevo en este mundo de valvulas seria mi primer proyecto y como siempre muchas gracias!

PD: olvide preguntarte del transformador salen dos cables que estaban en serie con el electroiman del parlante al no usar esa bobina para filtrado ya que lo voy a usar con otros parlantes me afectaria en algo?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

No, para nada, te comento algo hoy en dia no hace falta poner esse filtro Pi, porque pones capacidades más grandes  y ya esta, en esos años esos filtros eran muy caros, y se bajaba los costos poniendo la inductancia.
Si las 6V6 las sacaste del mismo equipo, ese trafo de  salida va con esos tubos

No hy problemas, ni molesta que preguntes, ya te subo como quedaria la fuente


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 6, 2011)

Rafa: te dejo este esquema. En realidad esta hecho para EL84, pero solo tenés que poner en su lugar las 6V6. Es de un Geloso G.236. 
El primero que subió Panda también me gustó, no tanto el último, fijate que no tiene realimentación.
Éste además de realimentación, tiene polarización fija.
Si te interesa, tengo además el preamplificador específico que venía para usarlo con este amplificador.
Por supuesto tenés que armar solo 1 canal.
La tensión negativa la sacás con cualquier trafo que te dé 12 volts más o menos (hay que ponerle un doblador de tensión).
También se puede usar el circuito de Mullard para 10 watts, pero hay que hacerle una pequeña reforma al mismo ya que utilizaba como 1ra válvula una EF86.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Un pequeño comentario, para quien no sepa, la EL84 es identica a la 6BQ5, la priemera es nomenclatura europea, la segunda americana


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 6, 2011)

EL84/6BQ5 esto se debe a la torre de Babel


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

jajaja, completado por el gran duelo entre america y europa que llevo a estso últimos a patentar el pentodo, obligando a los americanos por más de 25 años a arreglarselas con tetrodos, dando lugar a los tetrodo de haces dirigidos.......


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Mar 6, 2011)

bueno estube viendo sus sugerencias y la verdad me gusto el primer diseño que posteaste panda por su simpleza y como no tengo experiencia en el mundo de las valvulas no me quiero complicar. Asi que voy a armar ese.Lo que te voy a pedir Panda es si me podes subir como quedaria el esquema con el trafo de impedancias que tengo yo.Ademas te adjunto el rectificador que le agrege a la fuente en remplazo a la valvula le podes echar un ojo y decirme si esta bien? le faltara filtrado a esa fuente?
gracias

http://img28.imageshack.us/i/6v6pp.png/


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

Si, esta bien como pusiste el puente, los capacitores llevalo al doble de su valor, ya sabes si no conseguis la solución es el paralelo, pasame bien cuanto mide con el puente y el primer capacitor, y ya te paso como quedaria la salida con el trafo tuyo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hay algo que no me cierra totalmente en ese esquema. No veo la resistencia a tierra en el cátodo de al menos uno de los triodos.
Y sabía que había visto algo hace bastante:




Supongo que de ahí habrán sacado el diseño.

PD: si ponés así el puente, vas a quemarlo. Los diodos que van al negativo NO se deben conectar, es más, no necesitás un puente, solo 2 diodos (los que van al positivo).

PD: me parece que el Panda hoy tomó mucha Coca sin la cola 

PD: esta técnica es una de las más fáciles de implementar para hacer estos montajes:




Esta es una foto del amplificador que subí arriba.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

jaja, no, estaba trasnochado lidiando con un amplifador con fuente partida creo que tanto mirar el esquema
del desgraciado no percibi el detalle, pero fijate que unos post atras hablamos de 2 diodos y le dije que pruebe la fuente con un solo capacitor, que hubiera pasado, lo hubiera puesto en orbita, o tal vez le pegaba a algun avión espia.......... un poco de ruido un feo olor un susto que ni te cuento pero nada más, tanto problema por eso?

Muy bueno y muy prolijo, pero el quiee la etapa de potencia porque ya tiene elegido el pre

Solo falta una R en paralelo con la capcidad, por alli tengo el original de donde fue sacado, en el original que lo tengo en un DVD figuara como tubos de salida 6V6, 6BQ5 y 6Aq5 y como triodos otros más


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 7, 2011)

Si, eso lo sabía, pero subí el circuito por el tema de la R en el cátodo del triodo que está en paralelo con el condensador electrolítico de 100uFx6V.
Dejo otro circuito que me llamó mucho la atención, fijate como hacen la polarización negativa, la verdad nunca había visto hacerlo así:



Dejo también el esquema original del amplificador Ampeg:




Ahí se nota claramente que solo usaron la etapa final de este circuito poniéndole un ultralineal y modificando algunos valores


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

Esa es una forma muy poco usual, ahora me queda la duda si era este mismo o era otro que me llamo la atensión por esa forma.

si justo ese es, el Ampeg, y el con trafo ultralineal era una modificación de años posteriores, porque ese esquema tiena sus añitos, o una modificación más moderna, 
Tengo que clasificar el material y juntarlo tengo una cantidad impresionante de esquemas, de diseños publicados en resvistas de la epoca, diseños como Mullar Paco y un motón más y luego de marcas algunas muy conocidas otras no, por ejemplo los McIntosh que tienen para los katodos un devanado en el mimso trafo de salida es un devnado en contrafase y punto medio a masa, incluso este tipo de salidas esta tratada en la pagina 594 del Radiotron Designer Handbook en la cuarta edición de 1953, que es la versión que poseo del libro rojo de más de 1000 páginas

Mirando circuitos, ves cosas que te tiran abajo la estanteria, que parece que van a contrapelo con lo que uno conoce, y sin embargo son artilugios increibles, de un manejo de la técnica de esos años, y en cuanto a los pre, hay cada cosa increible, circuitos de reducción de ruido, compresores expansores, cosas que muchos creen que nacio en la era del estado sólido y sin embargo se utilzanron entre 20 y 30 años antes de que el primer trasistor comercial veira la luz


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2011)

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> ...te adjunto el rectificador que le agrege a la fuente en remplazo a la valvula le podes echar un ojo y decirme si esta bien?


No, eso no está bien, para nada.
Cuidado, que tenés 600V (300+300V) ahí rectificándose y ponés en corto alternativamente uno de los bobinados secundarios del trafo a través del puente rectificador.

O usás un trafo simple de 300V, o cambiás el puente por sólo un par de diodos, o cambiá la conexión de la tierra (toma central del trafo). Cuidado con esto último que las tensiones que aparecen si jugás con la tierra se van muy por encima de las que querés tener (son como 840V).

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

Cacho amigo, el problema es peor que ese, si pone lo 4 diodos y lo deja tal cual los dos de la parte negativa estallaran, y te digo que Black ya te gano de mano fijate bien jejeje


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Mar 8, 2011)

buenas noches muchachos. saque el trafo y lo medi tiene tres secundarios uno de 330-0-330 uno de 6.3 y otro de 6.3 con punto medio que nose muy bien para que es. respecto al capacitor de filtrado tengo dos de 470 uf  200V podria colocarlos en serie para que se banquen la tension? les adjunto el diagrama de como "creo" que quedaria la fuente. si me dicen que esta bien me dispondre a armarla. 

PD : estube viendo que para las valvulas del pre 12ax7 nesesito 12v para los filamentos. voy a tener que usar otro trafo aparte para alimentarlos? 
http://img717.imageshack.us/i/6v6pp.png/


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

la serie esta bien pero van al revés ya que la masa es negativa y en los katodos tenes tensión positiva

El con punto medio es para los filamenteos de los tubos, el otro era para la valvula rectificadora, va aparte porque son de calefacción directa el filamento hade de catodo, y si te fijas vas a ver en los dibujos que la rectificadora no tiene dibujado el katodo y si el filamenteo y veras que del mismo filamento se toma la tensión de salida.
No, la 12AX7 trabaja a 12 o a 6.3 con los filamentos en paralelo





Cuando se la utiiza con 12 volts se utiizan las pata 4 y 5 y ambos filamentos quedan en serie y la pata 9 no se utiliza, cuando se trabaja a 6.3V las patas 4 y 5 se unen y se utiiza esta unión y la pata 9

según mis calculos vas a tener unos 390V sobre el primer capacitor  si conseguis dos de 220 x 450 seia ideal, hay que aumentar la capacidad devido a que no se va a utiizar el inductor
Los dos de 470, te quedan muy justos y la capacidad total disminuy a la mitad de lo que da c/u


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hice un pequeño trabajito gráfico que dejo adjunto.
Es el amplificador de donde creo que sacaron originalmente el diseño sin el pre y sin el trémolo que traía.
Noten el detalle de la diferencia de las resistencias que forman el divisor de tensión que le da señal al segundo triodo que actúa como inversor (470K y 510K).
Esto no es porque sí 
Eso con respecto al amplificador.

Con respecto a la fuente, no se debería usar sin compensar la caída propia que tienen las válvulas rectificadoras, y me parece que aplicarle 390 volts a la 6V6 es como muy mucho.
Antes, no sé si ahora, se vendían unos reemplazos de estas válvulas hechos con diodos y se necesitaba una resistencia en serie para equiparar este detalle.
Tomando como base el circuito original, les dejo para mí como debería hacerse la fuente, incluyendo la simulación con las corrientes de consumo que a máxima potencia deberían haber.


PD: otra opción sería usar las 2 rectificadoras que venían originalmete, para eso esta el devanado de 6 volts sin punto medio. El que tiene punto medio es el que debería usarse para las válvulas del amplificador y el punto medio conectado a tierra (eso se usa para minimizar el zumbido que pueda ser inducido por la alterna que circula.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

Claro, por eso es que le pedi que me diera la tensión que le da con los diodos más capacitor, para recalcular las R de polarización

Es que el que tiene punto medio es para los tubos como le puse, el otro es flotante porque era del rectificador y el filamento esta al potencial de la fuente, por lo tanto imposible que lleve referencia a masa, sino el trafo empezara a largar un olorcito feo y un halo azul negrusco se hara visible........

Excelente el segundo esquema con la simulación para que nuestro amigo se interiorice de que estamos hablando


----------



## omare55 (Mar 9, 2011)

arields1 dijo:


> Vamos por partes; la resistencia anódica NO es la impedancia de salida, hay que ver en los datasheet si hay esta información, pero de todas formas, una vez hecho el amplificador, debe verificarce si la impedancia elejida es la correcta, y para ello hace falta un generador de audio, un osciloscopio, una carga fantasma que pueda variarse punto a punto su resistencia y que pueda manejar la potencia que entrega el amplificador y un tester que mida correctamente el voltaje a la frecuencia de prueba, más una calculadora. Con este instrumental verificaré con cual impedancia de carga obtengo la máxima transferencia.
> Para calcular el transformador, simplifiqué al máximo el cálculo y voy a hacer el ejemplo con el transformador para dos EL84 que pide el amigo acá.
> El material elejido para el núcleo es el llamado "Grano orientado" que es el que sirve para audio dado que tiene ancho de banda.
> Para hacer transformadores de salida siempre es mejor usar la sección cuadrada que supere la potencia para la que se hace el transformador así tenemos ventana grande para poder repartir los bobinados.
> ...




Hola Ariel, una pregunta, cual es el fin de bobinar intercalados los bobinados primarios con los secundarios?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

En las técnica de tubos se utiliza para linealizar más la salida, al etar entrelazadaas las distintas capas hay una mejor interacción magnética, no te olvides que esto no es un transformador de 50 o 60 ciclos, en el la frecuencia varia dentro de la gama de audio y como si fuera poco hay corriente continua en el primario
A este tipo de transformador y que tiene salidas para las rejas se lo denomina ultralineal
Con eso le mejora las caractristicas de reespuesta del trnasformador
Podes buscar más info el libro radiotron que esta en el grupo de tecnologias valvulares aqui en el foro


----------



## supremme (May 2, 2011)

Hola, tengo varios esquemas de amplificadores a valvulas, tengo experiencia con transistores pero no con valvulas, el caso esque quiero hacerme un ampli para hifi que sea a valvulas, con previo, regulacion de tonos etc, a ser posible con rectificador tambien a valvulas aunque esto ultimo no es imprescindible, he visto el manual de las etapas que estan en italiano, en la pag 1 pero veo que no lleva control de volumen ni tonos, es decir seria para ponerle con el previo a transistores, por lo que no sonaria 100% valvulas, si es de clase A mejor, gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2011)

Primero que nada debes definir una gama de potencia y tubos adecuados a ella y que sean de fácil obtención, aunque tu viviendo en europa no debes tener problemas por ello.
Por el previo no te aflijas, hay bastantes muy buenos preamplificadores valvulares....

Por otro lado debes tener en cuenta que utilizaras como fuente de sonido, para a partir de alli definir que tipo de previo neceistas


Ten en cuenta que el concepto de preamplificador hoy esta un poco desvirtuado, en función de que las fuentes de audio disponibles son capaces en la mayor parte de los casos de exitar directamente un amplificador..

El concepto de pre, es más del tiempo que se disponia de fuentes de bajo nivel, como el pick-up magnético, de un giradisco, o la cabeza magnetofónica de un reproductor de cintas en los cuales habia que ecualizar y amplificar(la belle epoque)

Pero todo es posible y las adecuaciones también


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 2, 2011)

Si es para empezar, te recomiendo éste amplificador:
http://www.r-type.org/static/5-10.htm
Es bastante sencillo de armar y está muy detallada toda la construcción.


----------



## supremme (May 2, 2011)

Pues muchas gracias, es cuestion de estudiarlo, la verdad esque no tiene mala pinta.


----------



## electromecanico (May 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si es para empezar, te recomiendo éste amplificador:
> http://www.r-type.org/static/5-10.htm
> Es bastante sencillo de armar y está muy detallada toda la construcción.


 tengo el libro de mullard de donde proviene ese proyecto cualquier cosa aca esta...!


----------



## JorgeJ (May 3, 2011)

Hola
Paso estos links, que podrian resultar de interés, sobre todo para los que quieren hacer algo con valvulas, muy simple, poco costoso, y con buen resultado practico:

http://diyparadise.com/web/projectsto-keep-you-busy-mainmenu-26/58?task=view
http://diyparadise.com/web/projectsto-keep-you-busy-mainmenu-26/133?task=view
http://diyparadise.com/web/projectsto-keep-you-busy-mainmenu-26/134?task=view
http://diyparadise.com/web/projectsto-keep-you-busy-mainmenu-26/136?task=view

Saludos
Jorge


----------



## rosbuitre (May 3, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> Hola, tengo varios esquemas de amplificadores a valvulas, tengo experiencia con transistores pero no con valvulas, el caso esque quiero hacerme un ampli para hifi que sea a valvulas, con previo, regulacion de tonos etc, a ser posible con rectificador tambien a valvulas aunque esto ultimo no es imprescindible, he visto el manual de las etapas que estan en italiano, en la pag 1 pero veo que no lleva control de volumen ni tonos, es decir seria para ponerle con el previo a transistores, por lo que no sonaria 100% valvulas, si es de clase A mejor, gracias



Hola
Te recomendaría el que arme yo, un SET con 300B, es un diseño muy simple y la calidad de sonido es espectacular, es solo la potencia, desde mi punto de vista si lo que priorizas es el sonido te recomendaría hacerlo por módulos, potencia y pre separado. 
Soy de la idea de cuanto menos en el medio mejor, por eso salgo del Marantz DV6600 (modificado por mi) directamente a la potencia con 300B, sin pre en el medio. Si queres agregarle un pre hay muchos dando vuelta, pero como te digo yo prefiero sin controles de tono, todo plano y cuantos menos componentes/electrónica en el medio mejor, si tenes bandeja MM/MC le podes agregar un pre también a válvulas si querés.


http://www.iol.ie/~waltonaudio/mk1schematic.html

Slds
Osvaldo
Rosario


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

Por un lado el forista dice claramente que desea control de tonos, tu gusto es el tuyo y el de el, el suyo.
Por otro lado el equema presentado por jorge es demasiado minimalista, yo me quedo con el Mullard posteado por Black Tiger, ese es un amplificador sencillo pero en serio, y esta ultra detallada su construcción, tiene las curvas de respuesta y todo.

Por otro lado y espero no te ofendas jorge, Mullard es una empresa reconocida, ellos fabricaron tubos, el que posteaste vos de quien es?
Mullard, aparte del respaldo por su trayectoria proveia toda la información necesaria tal cula puede verse, más las curvas de respuesta, es decir un trabajo serio. por lo tanto una opción relamente viable


----------



## rosbuitre (May 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por un lado el forista dice claramente que desea control de tonos, tu gusto es el tuyo y el de el, el suyo.
> Por otro lado el equema presentado por jorge es demasiado minimalista, yo me quedo con el Mullard posteado por Black Tiger, ese es un amplificador sencillo pero en serio, y esta ultra detallada su construcción, tiene las curvas de respuesta y todo.
> 
> Por otro lado y espero no te ofendas jorge, Mullard es una empresa reconocida, ellos fabricaron tubos, el que posteaste vos de quien es?
> Mullard, aparte del respaldo por su trayectoria proveia toda la información necesaria tal cula puede verse, más las curvas de respuesta, es decir un trabajo serio. por lo tanto una opción relamente viable



Hola pandacba
Si te referís a mi, es solo una sugerencia, en una parte digo "desde mi punto de vista", por lo del circuito no se si te referís al que use yo, pero el MK1 de Walton o el J.E. Labs 300B de Angela instruments que es el mismo, esta mas que probado y usado, aparte es mi experiencia personal, lo tengo andando hace mas de 1 año.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## supremme (May 3, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, agradeceros antes de nada vuestra colaboracion, pues estoy entre el mullard y el que os adjunto llamado 148 15 w ultralineal?. con cual os quedariais?, que opinais de  de la etapa 40 + 40 w ? y de la 8w?


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

rosbuitre dijo:


> Hola pandacba
> Si te referís a mi, es solo una sugerencia, en una parte digo "desde mi punto de vista", por lo del circuito no se si te referís al que use yo, pero el MK1 de Walton o el J.E. Labs 300B de Angela instruments que es el mismo, esta mas que probado y usado, aparte es mi experiencia personal, lo tengo andando hace mas de 1 año.
> 
> Slds
> Osvaldo


Es a ambos, el que puso jorge, usa un trafo ultralineal y no tiene bias ajustablle, eso no tiene sentido, sumado al circuito y su forma de polarización, un ultralineal es un desperdicio, alli con un trafo de salida común, si porque seria en conjunto algo económico

El tuyo de cara al forista no tiene los tubos marcados, y si bien es cierto de la calidad de los triodos de potencia una 308 es bastante cara, es en clae A por lo que tiene buena calidad pero poco rendimiento, pero es una opción viable por lo sencilla


----------



## rosbuitre (May 3, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, agradeceros antes de nada vuestra colaboracion, pues estoy entre el mullard y el que os adjunto llamado 148 15 w ultralineal?. con cual os quedariais?, que opinais de  de la etapa 40 + 40 w ? y de la 8w?



Hola
Estos tres son solo las etapa de potencia, personalmente de hacer uno de 8W usaria una 300B no una EL34, hay que tener en cuenta los valores la 300B es mucho mas cara.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## supremme (May 3, 2011)

esta tarde ire a la tienda de componentes haber el material que tienen, que me decis del circuito que os he puesto de 15 w ultralineal? con cual os quedariais, con el mullard o con ese


----------



## rosbuitre (May 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El tuyo de cara al forista no tiene los tubos marcados, y si bien es cierto de la calidad de los triodos de potencia una 308 es bastante cara, es en clae A por lo que tiene buena calidad pero poco rendimiento, pero es una opción viable por lo sencilla



Si lo del poco rendimiento y el costo es real, una 300B arranca en U$S80 hasta U$S600 cada una, pero también es otro el sonido. Lo del poco rendimiento es relativo, te lo digo por experiencia, cuando encare mi SET tenia ese miedo de que con mis tres vías DIY (Vifa 8"/Medio Fostex/ TW Vifa) me quedara corto en potencia, pero te puedo asegurar que para un living como el mio 3x4 sobra potencia, no lo puedo pasar de la mitad del pote.
Como dije antes era solo una sugerencia.

Slds
Osvaldo



supremme dijo:


> esta tarde ire a la tienda de componentes haber el material que tienen, que me decis del circuito que os he puesto de 15 w ultralineal? con cual os quedariais, con el mullard o con ese



Hola por lo poco que pude ver el 15w ultralineal es mas simple de armar que el mullard y tiene rectificación no valvular, lo cual te aseguraría un HUM mucho mas bajo, si lo haces valvular es mas complicado llegar a un HUM decente, depende mucho del diseño y de los componentes.
Habría que buscar experiencias de gente que los tiene.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## JorgeJ (May 3, 2011)

Ninguna ofensa pandacba, desde luego el Mullard es un circuito clasico y una opción segura y comprobada.
En el caso del sencillo circuito "self splitting", desde luego que yo lo haria con un trafo comun , pentodo seco y no uno con conexion ultralineal. Por supuesto con el regulador LM317 bajo los catodos y con el pote de ajuste que se ve en el ultimo link. Puede ser interesante para alguien que quiera construir algo muy sencillo, antes de pasar a circuitos mas costosos y complejos.
Si el amigo de Alicante considera imprescindibles los controles de tono, el Mullard  es una opción segura.
Saludos
Jorge


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

Asi es Jorge, me alegro que coicidamos en el punto de vista

Osvaldo, tengo plena conciencia de cuanto es un Watio 1 que 2W a pleno no te permiten comversar en una habitación, ni oir el timbre ni el telefono ni el celular....

No se donde le ves la complicación al Mullard es tan simple como el otro, y el mullard si lesite bien el articulo viene previsto para trafo sencillo o ultralineal cuyo esquema esta más abajo
Por otro lado a que le llamas Hum recuerda que hay foristas principiante trata que todos puedan entender
Si a ti no te gusta el Mullard ok, no se cuanto conoces de este tipo de equipo, ni que experiencia ni trayectoria tienes con estos equipos

Aparte de ser un clásico, esta los datos de comportamiento, la construcción paso a paso para aquel que hace su primer valvular, costo moderado, y calidad acordes, de echo esta limitado en potencia ya que con dos 6BQ5 se puede obtener 17W pero este tiene ese limite en aras de la mejor calidad de sonido y paa la casa son más que suficientes


----------



## rosbuitre (May 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Asi es Jorge, me alegro que coicidamos en el punto de vista
> 
> Osvaldo, tengo plena conciencia de cuanto es un Watio 1 que 2W a pleno no te permiten comversar en una habitación, ni oir el timbre ni el telefono ni el celular....
> 
> ...



OK, insisto, es mi punto de vista, si molesta no opino mas, la idea era dar una opinión, nada mas

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

No, no molesta solo queria que se entendiera eso que es tu punto de vista, también de cara a quien se debe guiar por las opiniones es importante saber con cuanta experiencia cuenta el que opina, si es hobbysta, si es técnico, si hace cierto tiempo esta en el tema de los tubos, o si tiene profundos conocimientos por haber trabajado con esta técnica.

Toda opinión es válida pero es imnegable que esta supeditada a la experiencia, de haber armado, reparado diseñado equipos con tubos

De pronto hay foristas que ciertas marcas no le dicen nada ya que no las conocen ya sea por la edad o porque simplemente recien ahora, se inician en esta técnica.

La idea es compartir y departir y guiar a quienes se inician de la mejor manera posible, de tal forma que alcancen resultados satisfactorios y sigan adelante.


----------



## rosbuitre (May 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No, no molesta solo queria que se entendiera eso que es tu punto de vista, también de cara a quien se debe guiar por las opiniones es importante saber con cuanta experiencia cuenta el que opina, si es hobbysta, si es técnico, si hace cierto tiempo esta en el tema de los tubos, o si tiene profundos conocimientos por haber trabajado con esta técnica.
> 
> Toda opinión es válida pero es imnegable que esta supeditada a la experiencia, de haber armado, reparado diseñado equipos con tubos
> 
> ...



OK, todo bien, estuve buscando donde presentarme y donde pense que podía hacerlo no me deja ingresar ningún comentario. 
Te paso un mini curriculum, tengo 51 anios, a los 9 tuve mi primer soldador, mi viejo era técnico en TV así que nací entre válvulas a los 13 me ganaba el mango armando combinados para un cliente de mi viejo y a los 15 trabajaba bajo relación de dependencia en el service oficial Televa/Columbia mientras estudiaba de noche en la Tecnica 2 Técnico en electronica y comunicaciones de lo que me recibí, curse unos anios de Ing. electrónica y deje porque me dedique a la informática que es de lo que vivo (Unix, servidores,comunicaciones y seguridad informática). A la electrónica la abandone por varios anios y la retome fuerte como hoby hace unos 3. En otro foro publique detallado el valvular con 300B que construi y unas mods a mi reproductor Dv6600 Marantz (circuito de bajo jitter, reemplazo de caps de acoplo por polipropileno y operacional en la etapa 2.0, remplazo de operacionales SMD y caps en la etapa 5,1, etc).
Aclaro que no soy un experto, solo trato de opinar de lo que se y perdón por el off topic, pero no encontré donde presentarme.

Abrazo
Osvaldo


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

Ok, osvaldo, vale para conocernos mejor, pero al menos fuiste parte de la historia del audio en la argentina, un hilo en el que hablamos de distintas marcas de lo que se hizo en nuestro pais, alli si gustas, ya que trabajste en televa, podras contar cosas que engrosen esa historia olvidada y no conocida por las nuevas generaciones, cuando en una epoca, se llegaron a hacer aparatos 100% industria argentina
Un cordial saludo y gracias por compartir, tu experiencia.....


----------



## rosbuitre (May 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ok, osvaldo, vale para conocernos mejor, pero al menos fuiste parte de la historia del audio en la argentina, un hilo en el que hablamos de distintas marcas de lo que se hizo en nuestro pais, alli si gustas, ya que trabajste en televa, podras contar cosas que engrosen esa historia olvidada y no conocida por las nuevas generaciones, cuando en una epoca, se llegaron a hacer aparatos 100% industria argentina
> Un cordial saludo y gracias por compartir, tu experiencia.....



No había visto esa sección después le pego una mirada, pero lo de parte de la historia es un poco muy exagerado , gracias igual.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## supremme (May 3, 2011)

hola, bueno ya tengo el listado de stock de la tienda y tienen 4 paginas llevas de referencias, asi que no creo que haya problemas. podrian decirme la difereccia de ultralineal y no ultralineal? y que es el HUM? soy principiante en valvulas.


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

Los trafos ultralineales son más complejos en su construcción que los lineales y tienen derivación para polarizar las rejas, con eso se consigue menor distorción mejor linealidad y un mejor rango de frecuencias...
Por eso son más caros.
Cuando puedas date una vuelta por amplificadors valvulares sin transformador de sallida, aqui en el foro, ese podria ser tu proximo proyecto luego de este, se utilzan triodos, y como si fuera una configuración cuasi complementaria, aparte de no tener el trafo de salida, la calidad es muy superior ya que la linealidad supera la banda de audio....


----------



## supremme (May 3, 2011)

acavo de encontrar este otro mullard, algo mas potente, que os parece?

http://www.r-type.org/static/5-20.htm


----------



## rosbuitre (May 3, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> hola, bueno ya tengo el listado de stock de la tienda y tienen 4 paginas llevas de referencias, asi que no creo que haya problemas. podrian decirme la difereccia de ultralineal y no ultralineal? y que es el HUM? soy principiante en valvulas.



Hola
El HUM es un ruido de baja frecuencia que se puede dar por varias razones las principales pueden ser, por un deficiente conexionado o disposición de las masas, o también como fue en mi caso por el filtrado/disenio/materiales de la fuente a válvula (5U4) de mi SET 300B.
En la primera versión de mi ampli use electrolíticos Nichicon en la fuente, a la salida (parlantes) medido con el multimetro tenia 12mV y se escuchaba un sonido de baja frecuencia bastante molesto, cuando los cambie por ASC de polipropileno/aceite bajo a menos de 7mV haciéndose inaudible en el ambiente. Por eso muchos recomiendan rectificar por diodos, principalmente este ruido se te mete por el filamento.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

Alimentando el filamento en continua para la 5U4, eso desaparece, o poniendo mayores capacidades, no olvidarse que el filtro Pi era por lo costoso de los capacitores electrolíticos y ese recurso permitia, utilizar capacidades más bajas, hoy en dia no hace falta la inductancia y se utizan filtros más grandes, también es cierto esa caracteristica es más típica en los triodos de pontencia que en los pentodos y mucho menos en un push pull....
Pero por el consumo de filamento de la 5U4, es preferible diodos de silicio, pero ojo, hay que modificar el circuito, porque si no las tensiones seran excesivas..........



supremme dijo:


> acavo de encontrar este otro mullard, algo mas potente, que os parece?
> 
> http://www.r-type.org/static/5-20.htm


Es tan sencillo como el anterior y esta bueno, con EL34/C6A7 y saldia ultralineal....


----------



## supremme (May 4, 2011)

ok, lo de sin transformador de salida seria para mas adelante, supongo que seria previo a valvulas y salida mosfet no? bueno pues seguramente me decante por el  mullard de 20w, mirare el stock de la tienda, por cierto, para poner rectificacion a diodos, que habria que corregir en el circuito?


----------



## rosbuitre (May 4, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> ok, lo de sin transformador de salida seria para mas adelante, supongo que seria previo a valvulas y salida mosfet no? bueno pues seguramente me decante por el  mullard de 20w, mirare el stock de la tienda, por cierto, para poner rectificacion a diodos, que habria que corregir en el circuito?



Si, pero yo te recomendaría que si no tenes mucha experiencia en valvulares que sigas el circuito tal cual, si después de armado tenes problemas de HUM, empesaria por rectificar filamentos, no toda la rectificación a silicio sino deberías cambiar bastante el circuito y seguramente también el trafo de la fuente.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## JorgeJ (May 4, 2011)

Dos cosas, eso de HUM, no se,  es una onomatopeya  anglo por zumbido, como le decimos en el barrio, cuando se meten, sin invitación, 100Hz de la AC rectificada,  en las partes del circuito donde deberia haber solo señal audio. Siguiendo al pié de la letra las instrucciones Mullard, y siendo un push pull, deberia ser facil de evitar.
Hay una interesante herramienta gratis, el Duncan Munro PSUDII, que se puede descargar, y sirve para modelar este tipo de fuentes, ver las diferencias ente rect a valvulas y estado solido, ver cuanto ripple hay, , ver la diferencia entre filtrado LC y RC etc, etc.
Muy util para los haraganes como yo, que odian hacer calculos a mano.
http://www.duncanamps.com/psud2/index.html
Sin cambiar el trafo original, en principio bastaria con aumentar el numero de celulas RC, para llevar el valor de la tension de B+, al que tenia con el rectificador a valvulas.


----------



## supremme (May 4, 2011)

bueno deciros que tengo en el stock las gz34,  tambien tengo en vez de la ef 86 la pf86, la diferencia es el voltage de calentador, 5,6 en la ef y 4,5 en la pf. tambien esta la ef 40 pero varia el zocalo.

se podria bajar el voltaje del filamento en la pf86 rectificando a continua y bajando el voltaje con un regulador no?


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> ok, lo de sin transformador de salida seria para mas adelante, supongo que seria previo a valvulas y salida mosfet no? bueno pues seguramente me decante por el  mullard de 20w, mirare el stock de la tienda, por cierto, para poner rectificacion a diodos, que habria que corregir en el circuito?


No, no hay mosfet en la salida es todo valvular, si la salida lleva tubos, sontriodos coo el 6C33 y muchos otros, ya te voy a poner el link para que eches un vistazo cuando puedas......

Por otro lado la modificación para utilzar diodos es muy simple, ya que por lo general conseguir un transformador exacto para la fuente hoy no es tan fácil, y como lo más probable es que lo tenga que encargar entonces se encarga directamente con los valores para rectrificación con diodos  de silicio y no hay ningún otro cambio que hacer

El ruido de 100 hz se filatra bastante bien con una inductancia de 100uH, pero es un problema por lo general en rectificadoras de calefacción directa, cosa que no suele suceder con las que tiene catodo separado, y como dije más arriba alimentando el filamento con continua eso desaparece de un plumazo por lo que se puede utilizar rectificador tubular si uno quiere utilzar esa rectificación..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 4, 2011)

El de 20 watts es exactamente igual al de 10 con válvulas más grandes a la salida.


> The level of background noise and hum in the prototype equipment is 89 dB below 2O W


No creo que sea necesario modificar nada si se arma tal cual el circuito. Eso sí, ojo con el inductor de filtro que es de 10H.
Para utilizar la PF86 solo tenés que ponerle en serie con el filamento una resistencia de 6 ohms 1 watt (podría ser tanto de 5.6 como de 6.8 en valores normalizados -yo pondría la de 6..

PD: si el devanado de 6.3 volts es de con punto medio (3.15+3.15 -que es lo ideal-), tenés que ponerle 2 resistencias en serie, 1 con cada pata del filamento.
Además te recomiendo el transformador de salida de 6-6 kOhms con derivación al 43%.

PD1: también te recomiendo mirar bien como dispusieron los componentes en el prototipo: la EF86 y la ECC83 están totalmente alejadas de los transformadores.


----------



## supremme (May 4, 2011)

ok, pero la pf 86 es completamente distinta, lleva 8 patillas en vez de 9 y en su base lleva una chapa que supongo hara de contacto, no seria mejor la ef40 que solo varia el voltaje del filamento?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 4, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> ok, pero la pf 86 es completamente distinta, lleva 8 patillas en vez de 9 y en su base lleva una chapa que supongo hara de contacto, no seria mejor la ef40 que solo varia el voltaje del filamento?


No sé de donde sacaste esos datos, pero son totalmente erróneos.
Te adjunto ambas hojas de datos.
Un consejo extra, antes de ponerte a armar algo, lo primero es conocer los componentes, y para eso solo hay que tomarse el trabajito de buscarlos y bajarlos.


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2011)

Es raro que una noval falte alguna de las patas aunque no este conectada internamente


----------



## JorgeJ (May 5, 2011)

No será una version con zócalo "Rimlock"?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 5, 2011)

Supongo que la válvula a que se refiere es la EF40. Esa sí tiene 8 patas y la base es metálica y su base es Rimlock.


----------



## supremme (May 5, 2011)

entonces la mas parecida es la pf86, http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_pf86.html


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2011)

La PF86 es identica a la EF86, solo varia la tensión de filameanto, pero su función son exactamente iguales, de echo para que te vayas sumergiendo en el mundo de los tubos, la denomiación de estos que comienzan con letras son denomiacónes europeas y las que comienzan con números son denominaciones americanas
asi por ejemplo la EL84 es identica a la 6BQ5, la EL34 es identica a la 6CA7

Por otro lado en la nomenclatura europea la primera letra indica el filamento y la segundas y tercera si la hay la función, asi la letra indica un filamento de 6.3volts y la P indica que es para filamentos en serie consumo tipico de 300mA

La ECL82 es identica a la PCL82 escepto el filamento la primera es para 6.3V en paralelo, la segunda es para filamento en serie

Es solo para que tengas una somera idea, hay tablas para esto, más luego el uso y costumbre lo hacen más cotidiano. 

Si puedes conseguirte algún viejo manual de sobre tubos estaria bueno, en ebay suele a ver a la venta


----------



## Ratmayor (May 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Es solo para que tengas una somera idea, hay tablas para esto, más luego el uso y costumbre lo hacen más cotidiano.


Tienes esa tabla a la mano? seria interesante mirarla... Saludos...


----------



## JorgeJ (May 5, 2011)

Una interesante herramienta, "Tube Data Sheet Locator", puede descargarse aquí:
http://www.duncanamps.com/tdslpe/
Saludos
J


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2011)

ese es el que yo uso, altamente recomendable, (aunque hay veces que quisiera una vercion para celular)


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 5, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Tienes esa tabla a la mano? seria interesante mirarla... Saludos...


pegate una vuelta por aca:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_vacuum_tubes


----------



## Ratmayor (May 5, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ese es el que yo uso, altamente recomendable, (aunque hay veces que quisiera una vercion para celular)


Pudiese inventar algo, si no te molesta conectarte desde tu celular... 


hazard_1998 dijo:


> pegate una vuelta por aca:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_vacuum_tubes


Excelente, gracias por la información...


----------



## supremme (May 6, 2011)

bueno mañana ire a por los tubos, ya que estan en el almacen y estan buscandolos, ahora queda el transfo de salida


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 6, 2011)

Un consejo, antes de comprar nada, verificá que *puedas* conseguir el transformador de salida, si no, vas a gastar plata al pp. El de alimentación de una forma u otra se puede hacer, pero el de salida no (salvo que quieras hacer la cochinada de usar uno de alimentación).


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

Por Ebay se consiguen trafos de salida para esos tubos, no hay problema para conseguirlos ya echos

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=transformer+for+EL34&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Este es Ebay.com

aqui más...
http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es&langpair=en|es&u=http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50W-El34-output-transformer-Excellent-Marshalls-/280647268628

Más lugares para compra via ebay....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dynaco-470-Transformer-Output-ST70-EL34-/250798497038

Para los que estan en argentina y quieran encarar estos proyectos, en la Wiki esta la dir de un proveedor de reconocida experiencia que realiza transformadores lineales y ultralineales, inductancias, trafos de poder con una calidad identica al material de importación, altamente recomendable......


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 6, 2011)

Perdón pero no estoy de a cuerdo mi estimado depredador de bambúes.
1) La impedancia y el porcentaje de derivación para las grillas pantalla.
2) La potencia.

El único que encontré en eBay que se ajusta más o menos (ya que la impedancia no corresponde a los datos de Mullard), es éste:
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-7-5k-ultra-Li...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item45fa530f2b

La mayoría de los que aparecen en eBay son de alimentación, pero push-pull ultralineal, y con estas características, son pocos.
Esto lo digo para que no caiga en decepciones antes de comenzar a armar el proyecto.


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

y no esta para nada caro, por eso te decia que en ebay hay, y hay muchas casas en inglaterra, en aliemania en italia, y seguro que en barcelona o madrid que se dediquen a la venta de estos trafos, ya que en europa al igual que en usa el mercado del tubo de vacio viene creciendo dia a dia....


----------



## supremme (May 6, 2011)

Ok ya hable tambien del transfo con una tienda de instrumentos musicales y no hay problema, ademas es un proyecto a largo plazo, pues quiero hacerlo perfecto asi que prisa no tengo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Un consejo, antes de comprar nada, verificá que *puedas* conseguir el transformador de salida, si no, vas a gastar plata al pp. El de alimentación de una forma u otra se puede hacer, pero el de salida no (salvo que quieras hacer la cochinada de usar uno de alimentación).




tranquilamente lo puede construir él, aunque no se cual es el circuito que quiere utilizar, bastante mas atras en este hilo habia publicado un par de post sobre calculo de transformadores de salida.... y si no, ya que vive en la Union Europea, siempre tendra posibilidad de comprarse un trafo Lundahl...


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

Un trafo ultralineal no es tarea, para quien empieza en el tema, el cálculo es una cosa, pero la construcción es otra totalmente diferente, se requiere de experiencia en bobinados, mucha paciencia, porque su construcción no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con un transformador de poder.

En un esquema parece un trafo normal y corriente pero no lo es para nada...., pero por sus palabras el tema del trafo parece que ya lo tiene resuelto


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Un trafo ultralineal no es tarea, para quien empieza en el tema, el calculo es una cosa, pero la construcción es otra totalmente diferente, se requiere de experiencia en bobinados, mucha paciencia, porque su construcción no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con un transformador de poder.
> 
> En un esquema parece un trafo normal y corriente pero no lo es para nada...., pero por sus palabras el tema del trafo parece que ya lo tiene resuelto




se muy bien que no tiene nada que ver con la construccion de un trafo de poder.... 

pero tampoco es algo imposible de realizar... recuerdo cuando comencé con los amplificadores de audio a valvulas, mi primer ampli fue un Single Ended ultra lineal con 2 6BQ5 en paralelo... y el trafo de ese ampli fue el primero que bobine. muchisimo mas dificil que cualquier push-pull... 
con paciencia, dedicacion y maña se puede, nada es imposible...
habia armado en una mesa de trabajo, un soporte hecho con madera donde monte el taladro de mano, éste sujetando por el mandril una varilla roscada, y la otra punta de la varilla contra otro soporte hecho con madera que ademas sostenia un cuenta vueltas, sobre la varilla roscada mediante topes y tuercas sujeté el carrete del trafo, y con paciencia y maña bobine intercalados los primarios y secundarios... que epocas... pasaron mas de 15 años de ese armado, al que luego modifique para hacer un push-pull ultra lineal con las 6bq5


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> tranquilamente lo puede construir él, aunque no se cual es el circuito que quiere utilizar, bastante mas atras en este hilo habia publicado un par de post sobre calculo de transformadores de salida.... y si no, ya que vive en la Union Europea, siempre tendra posibilidad de comprarse un trafo Lundahl...


Lo que para unos es fácil, no lo es tanto para otros. Un trafo ultralineal para 2 6L6 o similares, no es una tarea simple. Y para alguien que no tiene experiencia, menos aún.
Por supuesto que es solo mi opinión.

PD: el primer amplificador de audio con válvulas que armé data de 40 años atrás


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> se muy bien que no tiene nada que ver con la construccion de un trafo de poder....
> 
> pero tampoco es algo imposible de realizar... recuerdo cuando comencé con los amplificadores de audio a valvulas, mi primer ampli fue un Single Ended ultra lineal con 2 6BQ5 en paralelo... y el trafo de ese ampli fue el primero que bobine. muchisimo mas dificil que cualquier push-pull...
> con paciencia, dedicacion y maña se puede, nada es imposible...
> habia armado en una mesa de trabajo, un soporte hecho con madera donde monte el taladro de mano, éste sujetando por el mandril una varilla roscada, y la otra punta de la varilla contra otro soporte hecho con madera que ademas sostenia un cuenta vueltas, sobre la varilla roscada mediante topes y tuercas sujeté el carrete del trafo, y con paciencia y maña bobine intercalados los primarios y secundarios... que epocas... pasaron mas de 15 años de ese armado, al que luego modifique para hacer un push-pull ultra lineal con las 6bq5



Si decis que un sigle ended ultralineal es más dificil que un push pull, evidencias antes todas las personas que sabemos, de esto colegas que me acompañan en este momento incluidos, que nunca hiciste un pushpull......

un single ultralineal asi sea para dos tubos, es un juego de niños al lado de un push- pull utralinal normal para dos tubos, y ni te cuento para 4 tubos o más.... el más dificil de todos los transformadores, es el del McIntosh, que bue el primer trafo que hice hace años ya.....


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si decis que un sigle ended ultralineal es más dificil que un push pull, evidencias antes todas las personas que sabemos, de esto colegas que me acompañan en este momento incluidos, que nunca hiciste un pushpull......
> 
> un single ultralineal asi sea para dos tubos, es un juego de niños al lado de un push- pull utralinal normal para dos tubos, y ni te cuento para 4 tubos o más.... el más dificil de todos los transformadores, es el del McIntosh, que bue el primer trafo que hice hace años ya.....


panda, no quiero entrar en discuciones sin sentido, pero no tenes idea de lo que es un trafo single ended, desde ya es mas dificil que un pushpull comun por el hecho de que es muchisimo mas importante la inductancia primaria que en uno simetrico, y ademas de esto es tambien muy importante el calculo del entre hierro, porque trabaja con corriente continua en su primario, y sin el entre hierro el nucleo se satura, ademas, como hay entre hierro, aumenta el flujo disperso, y disminuye la inductancia primaria, consecuencia, disminuye el ancho de banda, por eso, se suele hacer con mas secciones intercaladas de primario y secundario y muchas mas espiras, para lograr la inductancia necesaria se necesitan muchas mas vueltas, con lo cual el trafo toma un tamaño considerable, por ej, un trafo single ended para una EL34 con 12W de salida, es tan grande como un trafo de 60W para 2 EL34, y un trafo para una 6bq5 para 6-7W es tan grande como uno de 35W para dos 6L6

en un pushpull, las corrientes de polarizacion de cada rama se cancelan entre si, entonces, el flujo magnetico de CC es cero, con lo cual no hay que agregar entre hierro, el ancho de banda del trafo es mayor, con lo cual es menor la cantidad de secciones intercaladas, con todo esto, a fin de que las corrientes de polarizacion se mantengan lo mas parecidas entre si en un pushpull, es recomendable que ambas ramas tengan la misma longitud, con lo cual hay toda una ciencia al respecto de bobinar el trafo, pero digamos que eso es ya hilar muy fino, digamos que cualquier trafo para pushpull que se haga con un minimo de ganas y criterio puede andar muy bien, en cambio en un singe ended, para que funcione con una calidad aceptable hay que hacerlo muuy a conciencia

en los trafos mcintosh, el tema es muy diferente, porque por un lado el circuito de salida es de carga repartida (tiene carga por anodo y por catodo, para mantener baja impedancia de salida a bajas frecuencias) y por otro lado, posee realimentacion por anodo en los drivers (los drivers tienen parte de su carga dentro del trafo), pero NO son con conexion ultralineal, es conexion pentodo con realimentacion por grilla pantalla, la mayor dificultad del mcintosh no es el trafo en si, sino todo el circuito, donde cerrar el lazo de realimentacion sin que se ponga a autooscilar el circuito es toda una panacea,


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Estabamos hablando de la dificultad de fabricar el trafo, y de todos sin dudas el más complicado es el McIntosh, cuando yo lo hice era porque muchos se negaban a realizarlo por lo intricado de su construcción, y yo lo hice poque los desafios me gustan y queria conocer un original para a partir de sus datos originales ir para arriba o para abajo como hago con muchas cosas.....

Yo he reparado distiantas versiones de McIntosh, el circuito no es complicado para nada, restaure uno que quedo abandonado en una boardilla, hubo que desmantelarlo entero, los trafos originales estaban ok gracias al eficiente sellado que tienen de fábrica, El dueño  queria recuperarlo porque tenia un valor afectivo (y de colección ni te cuento valen más ahora que cuando se los vendia nuevos)

Reconozco la calidad el McIntosh que es indiscutible, pero teno predilección por los equipos de origen europeo(En  general me gusta todo lo europeo si hablamos de vintage, motores por ejemplo, los americanos jamás los han superado, la construccion y diseño son propios y los eruopeso les han sacado años luz, el americano es robusto pero tosco, el europeo es fucional y de una belleza extraordinaria)


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Estabamos hablando de la dificultad de fabricar el trafo, y de todos sin dudas el más complicado es el McIntosh, )


 tenes algun esquema de fabricacion de estos trafos???


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> ...Yo he reparado distiantas versiones de McIntosh, el circuito no es complicado para nada, restaure uno que quedo abandonado en una boardilla, hubo que desmantelarlo entero, los trafos originales estaban ok gracias al eficiente sellado que tienen de fábrica.....


aca posteo el plano del MC75 http://usr.audioasylum.com/images/4/48714/mc75_schematic.gif, el modelo mas famoso y usado, ya que para vos no es nada complicado, seria buenisimo que expliques su modo de funcionamiento.....


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Electromecánico
Si, debe existir todavia, si es que no entro entre las muchas cosas que mi mujer me tiro, algunas e ido recuperando otras se perdieron para siempre lamentablemente

.....98
Ese esquema ya esta posteado, y estaba explicando su funcionamiento, pero se me interrumpiio con información inapropiadadmente, ahora vere de seguirlo cuando tenga ganas y no porque tu me lo pidas ok?


----------



## Ratmayor (May 7, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> tenes algun esquema de fabricacion de estos trafos???


Este tutorial lo recomendo el compañero Black Tiger1954 y a mi parecer es el libro mas completo que he visto sobre el diseño de amplificadores valvulares, en el se incluye desde las caracteristicas de las valvulas hasta lo referente a la construcción del transformador de salida y sus tipos http://www.paleoelectronics.com/RDH4/



pandacba dijo:


> Ese esquema ya esta posteado, y estaba explicando su funcionamiento, pero se me interrumpiio con información inapropiadadmente, ahora vere de seguirlo cuando tenga ganas y no porque tu me lo pidas ok?


Por que tanta agresividad?


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

vos leiste bien? sos el único tipo que ve agrasividad donde no la hay y termina haciendo denuncias sin saber de que se trata......


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> ....Ese esquema ya esta posteado, y estaba explicando su funcionamiento, pero se me interrumpiio con información inapropiadadmente, ahora vere de seguirlo cuando tenga ganas y no porque tu me lo pidas ok?...




si te referis a este hilo....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/mc-intosh-audio-hi-end-54867/  no hay absolutamente nada.......



Ratmayor dijo:


> Este tutorial lo recomendo el compañero Black Tiger1954 y a mi parecer es el libro mas completo que he visto sobre el diseño de amplificadores valvulares, en el se incluye desde las caracteristicas de las valvulas hasta lo referente a la construcción del transformador de salida y sus tipos http://www.paleoelectronics.com/RDH4/


excelente link ratmayor


----------



## SKYFALL (May 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> .....98
> Ese esquema ya esta posteado, y estaba explicando su funcionamiento, pero se me interrumpiio con información inapropiadadmente, ahora vere de seguirlo cuando tenga ganas y no porque tu me lo pidas ok?



hilo tras hilo y se siguen dando palo!


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

El Radiotron de RCA el famoso libro rojo de más de 1000 páginas soy el afortunado poseedor de un ejemplar


----------



## SKYFALL (May 7, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si te referis a este hilo....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/mc-intosh-audio-hi-end-54867/  no hay absolutamente nada.......



Hilo tras hilo y se siguen dando palo, ya es hora que hagan una tregua pandacba y hazard_1998, la verdad cada uno es dueño de sus preceptos y apreciaciones en torno a las discusiones en las que han formado parte los dos, pero el criterio que cada uno tenga acerca de algo en especifico creo que no debe ser razon para una desaprobacion tan continuada por parte de los dos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 7, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> gqwilrgfeqirfgeqpoiruf


que onda? paso un gato por tu teclado ferchito?


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Dije clarito que habia empezado, y para empezar siempre lo hago con la historia y la cronologia de los echos, y si habia iempezado al describir los porque del trafo, pero como me interrumpieron cosa que también dije, lo deje hasta que tenga ganas de nuevo, y espero que no interrumpan si no lo cancelo definitivamente


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Dije clarito que habia empezado, y para empezar siempre lo hago con la historia y la cronologia de los echos, y si habia iempezado al describir los porque del trafo, pero como me interrumpieron cosa que también dije, lo deje hasta que tenga ganas de nuevo, y espero que no interrumpan si no lo cancelo definitivamente




pffffff... 

que cosa panda... siempre terminas asi cuando alguien te intima pidiendote hablar seriamente de algo y no por boca de jarro?.....


----------



## SKYFALL (May 7, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> que onda? paso un gato por tu teclado ferchito?



Algo asi, es que queria fusionar dos mensajes pero cuando lo estaba haciendo pandita se me adelanto y envio un mensaje y me quedaron abiertos!


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Electromecánico
> Si, debe existir todavia, si es que no entro entre las muchas cosas que mi mujer me tiro, algunas e ido recuperando otras se perdieron para siempre lamentablemente
> 
> .....98
> Ese esquema ya esta posteado, y estaba explicando su funcionamiento, pero se me interrumpiio con información inapropiadadmente, ahora vere de seguirlo cuando tenga ganas y no porque tu me lo pidas ok?


 viste el circuito con trafo que subi mc intosh + trafo de salida.PDF  de mc intosh esa sera la forma en que mc intosh utilizaba o solo es un loco aficionado  que lo hizo trifilar??? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/mc-intosh-audio-hi-end-54867/



Ratmayor dijo:


> Este tutorial lo recomendo el compañero Black Tiger1954 y a mi parecer es el libro mas completo que he visto sobre el diseño de amplificadores valvulares, en el se incluye desde las caracteristicas de las valvulas hasta lo referente a la construcción del transformador de salida y sus tipos http://www.paleoelectronics.com/RDH4/


  si lo tengo este libro, solo que nunca consegui una explicacion real de como hace o los datos reales de un trafo mc intosh


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 9, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Hilo tras hilo y se siguen dando palo, ya es hora que hagan una tregua pandacba y hazard_1998, la verdad cada uno es dueño de sus preceptos y apreciaciones en torno a las discusiones en las que han formado parte los dos, pero el criterio que cada uno tenga acerca de algo en especifico creo que no debe ser razon para una desaprobacion tan continuada por parte de los dos.




No quiero herir suceptibilidades, pero sabes que pasa ferchito, despues de tener discusiones de este estilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/discusion-sobre-armonicos-poco-armonica-47820/ con el susodicho, y que en vez de que se de cuenta que hablar por boca de jarro no sirve, y que encima de vez en cuando derrapa y comenta alguna que otra burrada sobre algo, y uno trata de explicarle a él y a los demas donde le pifian, el señor se enoja, patea el tablero y manda a freir churros al pobre gil que trata de echar luz al tema, yo no me creo nadie ni nada, pero si explico algo es porque SE del tema, y si hay algo que no me cuadra, pregunto el por que, el tipo manda saraza, y cuando se lo apreta un poquito encima se enoja......


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 9, 2011)

Este es mí análisis (no muy profundo y puedo estar errado, pero no creo que por mucho) de como funciona la salida de McIntosh (MC275 un canal) *si* las fases están bien indicadas.

Con las flechas rojas indico lo que va sucediendo al variar las tensiones de entrada y las etapas posteriores (flecha arriba sube la tensión, hacia abajo, baja).
Con las azules, lo que sucede a la salida del transformador del lado del primario.
NFB significa realimentación negativa y PFB positiva.
T1A realimentación negativa a través de los cátodos de las válvulas de salida.
T1B realimentación negativa a los seguidores de cátodo que están como dirvers.
T1C carga de las placas.
Con la realimentación negativa en los cátodos, a parte de bajar la distorsión, se baja mucho la impedancia de salida, y la positiva es requerida para aumentar la excursión de la excitación justamente debido a la realimentación negativa que tiene en los cátodos.
Si mi análisis está muy pifiado, dirigirse a la zona de reclamos atendida por el Rey Julién


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 9, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Este es mí análisis (no muy profundo y puedo estar errado, pero no creo que por mucho) de como funciona la salida de McIntosh (MC275 un canal) *si* las fases están bien indicadas.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53148
> Con las flechas rojas indico lo que va sucediendo al variar las tensiones de entrada y las etapas posteriores (flecha arriba sube la tensión, hacia abajo, baja).
> Con las azules, lo que sucede a la salida del transformador del lado del primario.
> ...



Black, tengo mis dudas.... tanto R24, como R27 (van de placa de V9 a placa Nro 1 de V3) son resistores de realimentacion NEGATIVA, ya que la señal que toma de la placa de V9 esta en contra fase de la señal que egresa de la placa N1 de V3, y lo mismo ocurre entre la placa de V8 y la placa N2 de V3, por otro lado tambien hay realimentacion negativa por grilla 2 de los pentodos de salida.

por otro lado, los debanados de catodo de los pentodos de salida ademas de realimentacion es carga, (esa porcion de la carga es de baja impedancia), pero si prestamos atencion, C10 y C11 (que estan cargados a 57V cada uno) hacen que los drivers, y los pentodos de salida, trabajen con ganancia unitaria, ya que la tension en dichos capacitores permanece constante.

una duda que me carcome el bocho es si los debanados que estan sobre las placas de V4 no ofician de Bootstrap, asi como lo veo, a medida que las tensiones de grilla de V4 aumentan, tambien lo hacen las tensiones de placa, haciendo que la valvula funcione a tension A-K constante... sera asi?



			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ...tanto R24, como R27 (van de placa de V9 a placa Nro 1 de V3) son resistores de realimentacion NEGATIVA, ya que la señal que toma de la placa de V9 esta en contra fase de la señal que egresa de la placa N1 de V3....


pepa que le pifie, es que es para marearse el circuito, ahi viendolo mucho mas detenidamente, si, las tensiones estan en fase, ahora bien, R24 y R27 actuan como carga de anodo, me parece mas como bootstrap que realimentacion positiva (en realidad la tecnica Bootstrap es una realimentacion positiva con ganancia unitaria)...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 9, 2011)

> Black, tengo mis dudas.... tanto R24, como R27 (van de placa de V9 a  placa Nro 1 de V3) son resistores de realimentacion NEGATIVA


En mí análisis no. Cuando la tensión sube a la entrada de de la grilla de V3, baja en la placa de V9, lo cual es lo mismo que pasa en la placa de V3. Si en ambos lugares pasa lo mismo, la realimentación es positiva. A mí criterio, ese es justamente el bootstrap (realimentación positiva).


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 9, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En mí análisis no. Cuando la tensión sube a la entrada de de la grilla de V3, baja en la placa de V9, lo cual es lo mismo que pasa en la placa de V3. Si en ambos lugares pasa lo mismo, la realimentación es positiva. A mí criterio, ese es justamente el bootstrap (realimentación positiva).


veras que al final agregue la FE DE ERRATAS...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 9, 2011)

Cuando lo leí, aún no estaba, no hay problema.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 11, 2011)

Ay que me vuelven a agarrar ganas de hacer algo con valvulas.....

tengo en casa al dope 2 5881, un par de 2AU7, y alguna que otra EF86, zocalos de ceramica y materiales varios, y no se que hacer, si un single ended estereo, o un buen ultralineal pushpull mono, el tema es que, si hago SE no puedo usar los nucleos UI que tengo porque no puedo hacerle el entre hierro... , y si hago un ultralineal PushPull, me falta todo el resto para hacer el 2do canal del estereo...... igual si lo termino de encarar es para un proyecto a largo plazo porque mucho lugar para laburar en casa no tengo.....


----------



## Helminto G. (May 11, 2011)

cuando lo termines presumes, que eso pinta pa algo chulo...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 12, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm no sé que haría yo.
A esta altura un mono....... como que no.
En la elección, creo que me volcaría a un estéreo SE.
Las EF86 en el pre amplificador sin dudas (muy alta ganancia y bajísimo ruido además de muy bajo microfonísmo), 1 triodo de la 12AU7 para cada canal, y las 5881 como salida.
El problema va a ser el trafo de salida claro.
Pero al menos, 10 Watts por canal, seguro que vas a sacar.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 12, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Mmmmmmmm no sé que haría yo.
> A esta altura un mono....... como que no.
> En la elección, creo que me volcaría a un estéreo SE.
> Las EF86 en el pre amplificador sin dudas (muy alta ganancia y bajísimo ruido además de muy bajo microfonísmo), 1 triodo de la 12AU7 para cada canal, y las 5881 como salida.
> ...


si, algo asi pensaba, pero no creo que le pueda sacar mas de 7W sin contar las perdidas en el trafo.... calculo que con suerte sacaré 6w en la carga.. 

yo me lo imagino con una EF86 a la entrada, la 12AU7 en conexion SRPP y la 5881 a la salida... veremos que queda...


----------



## electromecanico (May 12, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> en conexion SRPP ...


 no entiendo, me lo explican??? y otra idea hazard casi siempre somo los mismo en estos de las valvulas por que no abris un tema nuevo con esto y lo calculamos todo por completo entre todos desde la fuente hasta el trafo de salida seria interezante para guiar a gente como proyectar un amplificador desde cero


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 12, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> no entiendo, me lo explican??? y otra idea hazard casi siempre somo los mismo en estos de las valvulas por que no abris un tema nuevo con esto y lo calculamos todo por completo entre todos desde la fuente hasta el trafo de salida seria interezante para guiar a gente como proyectar un amplificador desde cero


"SRPP", Shunt Regulated Push-Pull Amplifier... es el clasico Totem Pole. son 2 triodos, uno encima del otro

estaria bueno eso electromecanico!


----------



## electromecanico (May 12, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta quedamos a la espera del link del nuevo tema...!

aca esta ahora entiendo Shunt Regulated Push-Pull Amplifier

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_iPHb2z2zo...Y5M/s1600/Shunt+Regulated+Push-Pull+12AU7.jpg


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 12, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta quedamos a la espera del link del nuevo tema...!
> 
> aca esta ahora entiendo Shunt Regulated Push-Pull Amplifier
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_iPHb2z2zo...Y5M/s1600/Shunt+Regulated+Push-Pull+12AU7.jpg



bueno, te dejo un link en ingles como para que vayas leyendo y entendiendo mas en profundidad de que se trata, que ventajas tiene y cuales limitaciones...
http://valvewizard2.webs.com/SRPP_Blencowe.pdf


----------



## electromecanico (May 13, 2011)

a traducir y leer !!! por que mi ingles no es muy bueno gracias!!! despues te cuento


----------



## supremme (May 13, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, ya tengo los tubos en casa, 4 300, 3 pf86, 1 ecc83, 8 ecc82 o 12au7, las el 34 pedidas, el trafo me sale en 80€


----------



## pandacba (May 13, 2011)

Genial supreme!!!! cuanto me alegro que ya estes manos a la obra, muy buen precio el trafo, si no es moletsia  donde lo conseguiste?


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 13, 2011)

bueno, empece con el proyecto, aunque todavia esta en pañales y va a seguir estandolo por un larrrgo rato...
encargue el chassis (liso y sin agujeros, estos los voy a mecanizar yo, y cuando este todo terminado probado y andando, si me da el cuero lo mando a cromar.......

las medidas que pedi del chassis es de 30Cm x 40Cm x 5Cms de alto, en chapa 18... y ya tome la decision...
sale pushpul ultra lineal 5881, presento los 2 canales, con fuente central, armo el primer canal, lo pongo a punto, y luego lo copio al segundo, cuando tenga mas $$$ pido las 5881 que me faltan a USA, pregunta, que onda la marca REFLEKTOR? es buena?, estan muuy baratas alla...

por otro lado me puse a empezar a calcular el trafo de salida, sale en nucleo UI de 2 columnas, ya encargue los carretes, el martes los tengo, lo que me faltaria es ver el tema de la chapa, porque yo tengo chapa comun hierro silicio 1.8%, y habria que usar grano orientado, el tema es conseguirla y pedir que me corten las chapas para formar el nucleo de 2 columnas...

por ahora tengo calculada la inductancia primaria y de dispersion (27Hy y 8.5mHy respectivamente) para lograr una Fc inferior 25Hz @-1dB y 80KHz de Fc superior @-3dB, la permeabilidad de la chapa que tengo, que segun medi me da cerca de µr ≈ 1000, con esto calcule las espiras del primario, y arrimé el interlineado de los debanados, quedarian 4 secciones de primario, y 3 de secundario, los primarios en serie y el secundario en paralelo, todo esto por cada columna, que luego quedaran en paralelo, veremos si cumple con lo planteado.... zocalos tengo para un solo canal, igual por ML vi que valen baratos, (porcelana y contactos dorados octal +-$25 c/u)...veremos hasta donde me llegará el cuero y como puedo seguir con el proyecto...


----------



## pandacba (May 13, 2011)

No habia visto es marca,  a cuanto la tiene por alla?


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No habia visto es marca,  a cuanto la tiene por alla?



creo que REFLEKTOR es la fabrica que produce la marca Sovtek


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 14, 2011)

Antes de comprarla en ML yo me tiraría a esto:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Ceramic-Tu...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item5adf7538b7
u$13 las 4 unidades con flete incluído.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 14, 2011)

estan regalados
el tema es la aduana, que te cobra el 50%...
13+6.5=19.5*4.12=$80.34...termina saliendo lo mismo que aca....

$20 cada zocalo octal en vudusa...
la macana, es que yo los que tengo que se los compre a importadora electronica, son con el aro de fijacion dorados...


----------



## rafaaaa21 (May 15, 2011)

buenas muchachos , hace un tiempo nose si recuerdan estaba buscando un esquema para armar algo con un par de 6v6 que habia rescatado. finalmente me puse manos a la obra y me decidi a comenzar a armar "algo" .Decidi armar un pequeño amplificadorsito que usa una sola 6v6 solo para probar que funcionen y no gastar plata inutilmente , para despues llevarme la sorpresa que no funcionan. Comenze armando la fuente primero con diodos , me tiraba una tension demasiado elevada , por arriva de los 460 volts. luego la arme con las dos valvulas rectificadoras (6w4) que habia rescatado , con estas sobre el capacitor tengo 410 volts aprox. E visto que en las fuentes de los amplis que me habian mostrado se intercalan en serie con la alimentacion unas resistencias para generar una caida. Como se calculan las mismas? les adjunto el diagrama que quiero armar a ver si me pueden dar una mano .


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/champ5e1poweramp.gif/
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2011)

Esas caida que te refieres se utilzan cuando hay varias etapas, entonces según la necesdidad de tensión y conociendo el consumo se calculan esas resistencias
Para ese tubo la tensión para una aplicación de un tubo ronda los 310-320V
En tu caso tenes que bajar unos 100V, y a unos 100mA de consumo representaran unos 10W de dispación, podes hacer un regulador tipo serie con un transistor que soporte más de 120V C-E, en ese caso es aconsejable uno de cápsula plástica como el BUT11AF o similar a la vez que con eso te ahorras el choque ya que mejora el filtrado o consegui un transformardor de aislación de 220/220 con eso sacas 311Vdc


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

> o consegui un transformardor de aislación de 220/220 con eso sacas 311Vdc


Tal cual, o uno de 220/110 con un doblador de onda completa


----------



## supremme (May 17, 2011)

Hola amigos, ante todo gracias por la paciencia, bueno aqui sigo liado con los tubos, para el mullard 5-20 no pude conseguir la ez34 pero tengo la ey87 y en vez de la ecc83 tengo la ecc82. podria sustituirlas las primeras por las segundas? la rectificadora en caso de no poderse la haria a diodos.


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

La ECC83 es igual a la 12AX7C y también a la 7025 fijate si la puedes conseguir con esa dos nemenclaturas, la ECC82 tiene menos ganancia que la ECC83 consume un poco más y habria que hacer algunos cambios en las resistencias de placa

Fijate aqui en EBAY->http://shop.ebay.es/?_from=R40&fts=2&_trksid=m570&_nkw=ECC83&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 18, 2011)

La EY87 descartada, fijate si no conseguís la 5U4 como rectificadora. 
Con respecto a la 12AX7, yo intentaría con estas:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ShuGuang-12AX7B...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item56431a4b7c
No sé cuan buenas o malas serán, pero por ese precio, me animaría.


----------



## pandacba (May 18, 2011)

tengo esquemas de ecualizadores tanto de estado sólido como valvulares decime de que tipo queres y te busco todal la info que necesites



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La EY87 descartada, fijate si no conseguís la 5U4 como rectificadora.
> Con respecto a la 12AX7, yo intentaría con estas:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ShuGuang-12AX7B...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item56431a4b7c
> No sé cuan buenas o malas serán, pero por ese precio, me animaría.


Te fijate en la JJ tessla que se venden en españa en 12 euros? la que vos decis si bien baratas pero el freeshiping es dentro de los estados unidos.....

Fijate y comenta tu parecer

En cuanto a los diodos que te pare el poner  diodos de siicio y una R?
Espero tua muy buenos y jugooss comentarios amigo gatuno


----------



## pandacba (May 18, 2011)

Eso es cierto la 5U4 es bastante común, aunque en europa tendrian que ser fácil de conseguir las otras
pero como dices es una buena opción para "pure vacumm"

De no ser la ECC83 que otro triodos podria ser utilizado, sin teners que hacer cambios y que otros modificndo algunos valores (obvio que no sean la 12AX7 ni la 7025)


----------



## rudario1982 (May 18, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> tengo esquemas de ecualizadores tanto de estado sólido como valvulares decime de que tipo queres y te busco todal la info que necesites
> 
> 
> Gracias por responder. Me podrás pasar uno de cada uno? Uno de estado solido y uno de válvulas. En lo posible para hacerlos estéreo y para agregarles luces leds y hacerlos gráficos.
> ...


----------



## supremme (May 18, 2011)

Bueno, despues de recorrer la ciudad, no encontre ni una ecc83 o equivalente, ni tampoco la ez34, ( me refiero val mullard 5-20. podroia montar la ecc82? que tendria que transformar? en caso de que no pueda, que os parece estos esquemas? los de la pag 1 que estan en italiano, esque no me deja subirlo

finale stereo con 2 el 34 y el oreo esquema, esta en el 1º comentario pag 1


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 18, 2011)

Sin hacer cambios, los reemplazos "directos" son más difíciles de conseguir que la misma 12AX7 
El detalle es su mayúscula ganancia (100).
Y ya haciendo cambios (no muy significativos), casi cualquier doble triodo de baja potencia: 12AU7, 12AT7, 6SN7, 6CG7. Éstos son los que se me vienen a la memoria, pero deben haber varios más


----------



## pandacba (May 18, 2011)

Supreme te fjijaste en los links para comprarla via ebay?


----------



## supremme (May 18, 2011)

Pues le eche un vistazo a los links, pero no soy muy partidario de comprar por ebay, la cosa esque tampoco quiero comprar mas valvulas, pues tengo 8 12au7, 4 pl300, 2 pl519, 3 pf86, 4 el34, 4 ey87. y aun me queda comnprar el transformador de salida. que son unos 80 o 90 €. si pudiese aprovechar las 12au7 (ecc82) me vendria de lujo, el poner otras resistencias no es probllema.


----------



## pandacba (May 18, 2011)

El tema es que tiene mucha menos ganancia que la ECC83, pero para probar....


----------



## supremme (May 18, 2011)

segun he vusto con estas pl300 en pushpull se pueden obtener 60w

los voltages de la ecc82 y la ecc 83 son los mismos?


----------



## pandacba (May 18, 2011)

Lo que varia significativamente es la corriente de placa, habria que recalcular el valor de esta y ver que tor pequeño retoque es necesario


----------



## supremme (May 18, 2011)

Y me podrias decir como calcular esa modificacion?


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 18, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> Pues le eche un vistazo a los links, pero no soy muy partidario de comprar por ebay, la cosa esque tampoco quiero comprar mas valvulas, pues tengo 8 12au7, 4 pl300, 2 pl519, 3 pf86, 4 el34, 4 ey87. y aun me queda comnprar el transformador de salida. que son unos 80 o 90 €. si pudiese aprovechar las 12au7 (ecc82) me vendria de lujo, el poner otras resistencias no es probllema.


amigo supremme, leiste bien toda la primer pagina de este hilo? hace unos años postie (en la primer pagina, este esquema

Ver el archivo adjunto 8513

es un pushpull con 2 EL84 y 2 12AU7, tiene control de tonos, pero se lo podes obviar, junto con toda la primer etapa, tiene el esquema completo de la fuente (con diodos de silicio) habria que ver si con la excursion de tension del par diferencial (inversor de fase) alcanza para las EL34 que tenes, calculo que si, pero hay que medir, en consecuencia, te quedaria con 1 12AU7 y 2 EL34 por canal...


----------



## supremme (May 18, 2011)

y las 12au7a las anulo?


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 18, 2011)

como si las anulas?
si no queres el pre y el tonal, armas desde donde esta el pote de volumen para delante, pero a las EL34, en configuracion pentodo, no ultralineal como hice con las 6bq5, ya que si no en vez de sacarle 60w le vas a sacar 30....


----------



## supremme (May 18, 2011)

Y que me dices de este otro esquema?Ver el archivo adjunto 4676


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 18, 2011)

bueno, voy poniendo fotelis de comoo arranca la cosa, juntando lo que voy pudiendo...
ya me trajeron los carretes para los trafos en nucleo UI, mañana o pasado encargo los alambres.... y el sabado paso a retirar el chasis..... 

aca va el avance de lo que se viene,

como veran, faltan los carretes del segundo canal (me los comi...) 

y los zocalos octales y valvulas de salida del otro canal, que me falta ver que hago....

por otro lado todavia me falta hablar con el que me corta la chapa de silicio, a ver cuanto me va a cobrar por cortarme en grano orientado....



supremme dijo:


> Y que me dices de este otro esquema?Ver el archivo adjunto 4676




supreme, el tema es el trafo de salida ahi, es ultra lineal single ended (lo de que es ultra lineal no seria mayor problema, pasas a conexion pentodo y listo) pero los trafos single ended son mas dificiles de hacer, mas grandes, mas caros, y mas complicado de conseguir....
ademas es un circuito para sacarle entre 10 y 12w reales...


----------



## supremme (May 18, 2011)

y como consigue sacar 60 w con las el 34?

y config pentodo? como lo conecto, recuerda que es mi primer valvular

bueno 30w RMS son muchos watios, yo lo que busco es calidad, que pongas un mike oldfield y tenga presencia. comentame que tal suena ese esquema


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 18, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> y como consigue sacar 60 w con las el 34?
> 
> y config pentodo? como lo conecto, recuerda que es mi primer valvular
> 
> bueno 30w RMS son muchos watios, yo lo que busco es calidad, que pongas un mike oldfield y tenga presencia. comentame que tal suena ese esquema




bueno, conexion pentodo es con las grillas pantalla alimentadas a una fuente de tension continua, en vez de colocarlas a un punto intermedio del trafo de salida, te paso un link como para que tomes de referencia...
http://www.next-tube.com/articles/Veen2/Veen2EN.pdf

ojo, es a modo de referencia, pero tiene el esquema basico de los distintos tipos de conexion de las valvulas de salida, eso si, por ej para las EL34 en conexion pentodo, la tension de fuente de placa (+B) no mas de 450V con toda la furia, y la tension que alimenta a las rejas nro 2 a 350-375V, siempre con un resistor en serie con cada una de las rejas nro 2 de al rededor de 820Ω 5W


----------



## supremme (May 19, 2011)

pala super pentodo hace falta un transformador especial? lo malo esque ya no tienes respuesta ultralineal por lo que creo que ganas potencia pero pierdes calidad


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

La idea de Black fue precisamente apuntar a un amplificador con un esquema que contenga todos los datos, que se concoe el origen, ya que Mullard fabricaba tubos de vaciós y por lo tanto los esquemas por elos publicados son una garantia en todo sentido y quienes han trabajaso con tubos(no hobbysmo ni aficionados) conocen sobre esto....

Si la idea es buscar calidad dentro de las lineas tradicionales valvulares, el mejor tubo de todos los tiempos sin duda fue y lo sigue siendo la KT88 dentro de los tubos destinados a audio es la que mayor potencia eroga y la que mejor calidad entrega.... obviamente hay que seleccionar un buen esquema ya que por la web dan vueltas muchos pero tiene que ser un diseño que saque de este tubo lo mejor que puede dar, con el se pueden conseguir 50W o más inclusive, pero nada impide que de un poco menos de potencia a fin de asegurar la mejor calidad de sonido.....

Hay otras variantes que son con triodos de potencia son los llamados circuitos OTL que no utilizan transformador de salida, con lo cual se logra la mejor calida de todas, la mejor banda pasante con una extraordinaria linealidad aún más alla de lo 20Khz, y arrancado prácticamente en los 10Hz, en este foro hay muchos detractores de este esquema, que no es ni mucho menos un invento moderno, nacio en los 30 y de echo se fabricaron gran cantidad de equipos comerciales, radios y TV, que aca en mi  pais quienes los recuerdan, presisamente eso es lo que le quedo el increible sonido que tenian estos aparatos, hay una buena cantidad de triodos apropiados para este proposito y no son para nada caros, pero sin duda el mejor de todos los tubos el el triodo de origen ruso el 6C33C que se obtiene con facilidad, su principal ventaja es la muy baja resistencia de placa en comparación a los tubos tradicionales lo que le otorga una gran ventaja en ese aspecto.

De echo este Tubo en configuraciones tradicionales, como push-pull al tener esa tan baja resistencia de placa hace que los trafos tengan una inductancia bajísima con lo que se logra niveles reducidisimos de THD, una mejor banda pasante que el resto de los tubos, sin la necesidad de utilzar el complicado sistema diseñado por McInstosh, y se consiguen mejores resultados.

Después de esto seguro que aparecerana los detractores de este sistema, diciendo todo lo contrario.


----------



## supremme (May 19, 2011)

Lo unico que busco esque suene a valvulas, para potencia tengo una etapa de 260w a transistores, pero no suena igual que a valvulas, Ver el archivo adjunto 8513 sabe alguien por experiencia como suenaeste esquema? que potencia puede sacar dando calidad?


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Particularmene no pondria un regulador a zener en catodo de los drivers seria más practico un reguldor tipo 7812, no tenemos e origen del equema y no sabemos a cuanto estan las derivaciones para las rejas, ya que eso es fundamental....

Por esa razón es que te recomendamos circuitos que tengan respaldo, y que tenga una abundante información.

En princiipo para el otro que no conseguia la ECC83 y en el cual podes utilzar la ECC82, si elegis ese armalo tal como esta el esquema, y una vez que este en marcha y viendo las mediciones corregimos la R de placa, el uso de una u otra no significa que no vaya a funcionar, funcionara igual, nada más que luego haremos esa corrrección para un óptimo funcionamiento, y como ya tienes todo podes encarar el armado/construccion  con la tranquilidad de que tendras satisfacciones una vez que este en marcha



			
				rudario1982 dijo:
			
		

> Alguien tendra circuitos de ecualizadores  de mas de 6 bandas de cualquier tipo?
> Gracias.


En el foro hay varios pero aqui te dejo algo para que veas 





Este es un Ibañez






Este es un muy buen ecualizador con tubos, Tengo toda la información original de este y otros pero no encuentro el manual, lo tengo extraviado entre un montón de material que espea ser clasificado


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> pala super pentodo hace falta un transformador especial? lo malo esque ya no tienes respuesta ultralineal por lo que creo que ganas potencia pero pierdes calidad


supremme, ese paper que te postie es para que tengas referencia de que es un ultra lineal (fig 2) y que es conexion pentodo (Fig 1) no te estoy diciendo que uses conexion super pentodo ni con carga repartida ni nada por el estilo
el trafo de salida para conexion pentodo push pull es el mas simple de hacer de todos, tenes que pedirlo para un par de EL34, con impedancia de primario de 3,4KΩ placa a placa.



pandacba dijo:


> La idea de Black fue precisamente apuntar a un amplificador con un esquema que contenga todos los datos, que se concoe el origen, ya que Mullard fabricaba tubos de vaciós y por lo tanto los esquemas por elos publicados son una garantia en todo sentido y quienes han trabajaso con tubos(no hobbysmo ni aficionados) conocen sobre esto....
> 
> Si la idea es buscar calidad dentro de las lineas tradicionales valvulares, el mejor tubo de todos los tiempos sin duda fue y lo sigue siendo la KT88 dentro de los tubos destinados a audio es la que mayor potencia eroga y la que mejor calidad entrega.... obviamente hay que seleccionar un buen esquema ya que por la web dan vueltas muchos pero tiene que ser un diseño que saque de este tubo lo mejor que puede dar, con el se pueden conseguir 50W o más inclusive, pero nada impide que de un poco menos de potencia a fin de asegurar la mejor calidad de sonido.....
> 
> ...



claro, garantia mullard, que vaya a llamar a mullard a ver quien le contesta el telefono cuando tenga un problema, como el diseño de philips holanda que con 2 EL34 hacian un ampli de 100W con 550V en placa y 450V en reja 2, y las valvulas despues de un mes de uso entraban en orbita.......



pandacba dijo:


> Particularmene no pondria un regulador a zener en catodo de los drivers seria más practico un reguldor tipo 7812, no tenemos e origen del equema y no sabemos a cuanto estan las derivaciones para las rejas, ya que eso es fundamental....
> 
> Por esa razón es que te recomendamos circuitos que tengan respaldo, y que tenga una abundante información.
> 
> ...



ahhh bueno, lo unico que falta es que este tipo me diga como funciona *MI DISEÑO*, eso en catodo de los drivers no es un regulador, ni se puede poner ningun 7812 en ningun lado de ese circuito, no tenes NI idea de que es lo que hace eso, pero por las dudas metes un bocado. supremme, armalo tranquilo eso, lo unico que le podes cambiar es ese MPSA42 que va a los catodos del driver por un MJE340, es de mayor disipacion de colector, y si alimentas con 300V la placa de los drivers, conviene tener un transistor con un poquito mas de margen. (es una fuente de corriente constante, que proporciona el balance exacto de ambos triodos, y mejora la linearidad de la etapa) arma desde el pote de volumen, el doble triodo con ECC82 y el pushpull con las EL34 que tenes, la coneccion pentodo que tenes que implementar es, el trafo con primario con su punto medio (que va a +B), cada extremo a cada placa, y las rejas nro2 de las valvulas de salida puestas a traves de una R de 820Ω 5W cada una a la tension de screen

las tensiones de +B y screen serian 450V y 375V respectivamente.


----------



## supremme (May 19, 2011)

El problema esque no tengo la 12au7a, en su lugar puedo poner la 12au7?


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Si, utiliza esa no hay problema


----------



## supremme (May 19, 2011)

Pandacba, en el mullard el transfo es ultralineal? lo he mirado pero no lo tengo muy claro, y perdona por tanto preguntar, soy nuevo en valvulas.


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

No hay problemas por ello supreme, es la forma de aprender es mejor estar seguro que quedarte con dudas, tus preguntas son siempre benvenidas asi que no te quedes con dudas.....El que posteo Black tiger el primero en el circito compoleto lo muestra con trafo lineal pero más adelante en el pdf se ve la conección con un trafo ultralineal, asi que no habra problema de utilzar el trafo que compraste

La diferencia a la "vista" radica que en trafo lineal el primario solo tiene 3 cables uno para cada placa y el tercero al +B y las rejas se polarizan a travéz de resistencias, en el caso del ultralinela, esas resistencia no estan y las rejas se alimntan de derivaciones del primario del transformador, por lo cual este lleva 5 conductores


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 19, 2011)

Vamos a poner en el hilo, el circuito en cuestión:




Los transformadores ultralineales son los que tienen una derivación para la grilla pantalla.
Efectivamente, el transformador de salida es ultralineal en este circuito.
A pesar de ser un circuito relativamente simple, tiene sutilizas bastante importantes:


> The stage (EF86) is coupled directly to the input of the phase splitter. The  purpose of this is to minimise low-frequenoy phase shift in the  amplifier and to improve the low-frequency stability when negative  feedback is applied.





> A CR network (C1, R3) connected across the anode load produces an  advance in phase and thus improves the high-frequency stability of the  amplifier.


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Claro y hababa del de 10W el esquema principal utilza trafo lineal y más abajo tal como dije esta la conección para ultralineal, el esquema del de 20W que es el que subio Black esta en diagrama con trafo ultralineal... digo esto para que se aclare porque dije yo una cosa y Black otra, ambas estan bien....

Lo que esta en ingles seria asi

La etpa(EF86) esta acoplada directemente a la entrada mediante un divisor de fase. El proposito de esto es minimzar el deplazamiento de fase de las  bajas frecuencias y provee estabilidad en las mismas cuando la realimentación es aplicada....

La red CR(C3R1)  conectada a traves de la carga del ánodo, produce un avance en la fase y esto provee una alta estabilidad en altas frecuencias al amplificador


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Vamos a poner en el hilo, el circuito en cuestión:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahi tenes, con 550V de placa y 450V en grilla2, alguien se puso a ver por donde anda la disipacion de placa y grilla?....


----------



## electromecanico (May 19, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> y como consigue sacar 60 w con las el 34?
> 
> y config pentodo? como lo conecto, recuerda que es mi primer valvular
> 
> bueno 30w RMS son muchos watios, yo lo que busco es calidad, que pongas un mike oldfield y tenga presencia. comentame que tal suena ese esquema


   yo tengo dos amplificadores ucoa a 60 linea profecional y sacan 60 watts en push pull de dos el 34  con las valvulas que tenes tranquilamente podes armar lo que quieras decidite vos que queres que potencia no importa tanto te vas a sorprender la diferencia de las valvulas con lo solido, estoy diciendo palabras prohibidas podemos desatar una discucion eterna...:enfadado:  y despues que queres lineal triodo etc decidite por gusto de audio mas que por tener lo mejor por que no vas a terminar nunca mas si es tu primer ampli empeza por algo facil


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 19, 2011)

Hazard: de donde sacaste esos datos de tensiones?
Estos son los datos de funcionamiento en este amplificador (sacados del mismo libro):




Me parece que estás prejuzgando cosas.
Si bien hay muchas chantadas, no es el caso este. Este amplificador está plenamente documentado, incluyendo tanto tensiones, disposición de componentes, explicación de cada etapa, etc.
Y no solo está documentado, si no que fue armado por muchísimos entusiastas, incluyéndome, funciona tal cual está documentado el prototipo.
Solo una sugerencia, bajá un cambio.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Hazard: de donde sacaste esos datos de tensiones?
> Estos son los datos de funcionamiento en este amplificador (sacados del mismo libro):
> 
> 
> ...



yo solo me guio por lo que dice el plano, y en este dice que la tension en placa de la GZ34 son 410V de alterna, eso me da 580V de cresta, menos 30V de caida en la rectificadora, te dan cerca de 550V, aunque hay 2 resistencias en serie con cada placa de la rectificadora, habria que ver cuanta caida ofrecen ambas, ya que no especifican el valor ohmico en el plano....
si en el resto del documento (no esta posteado todo el documento) especifican 430V en placa no esta tan mal, pero esas pobres R estaran bastante calentitas...

yo en lo personal, no me preocuparia por hacer una rectificacion con valvulas, ademas de que se vuelve mas caro y complicado, empeora el funcionamiento (la fuente se vuelve esponjosa). con buenos electroliticos, bien bypasseados con un polipropileno de 470nF y diodos de 1000V tendra una fuente mas estable y menos sensible a variaciones de carga.

por otro lado, el inversor de fase (no se que quizo decir pandacba con divisor de fase ) es mucho mas preciso el que yo postie, se repone de sobre carga muy bien y no tiene problemas de asimetria como otros como el paraphase o el concertina, incluso mejor que el que tiene publicado el circuito de mullard.


----------



## electromecanico (May 19, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> yo en lo personal, no me preocuparia por hacer una rectificacion con valvulas, ademas de que se vuelve mas caro y complicado, empeora el funcionamiento (la fuente se vuelve esponjosa). con buenos electroliticos, bien bypasseados con un polipropileno de 470nF y diodos de 1000V tendra una fuente mas estable y menos sensible a variaciones de carga.


si... es preferible diodos...!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 19, 2011)

> habria que ver cuanta caida ofrecen ambas, ya que no especifican el valor ohmico en el plano....


El texto explicita que depende de la tensión del transformador de alimentación. Los datos más concretos están en la hoja de datos de la GZ34. Esas resistencias son indispensables en un filtro de entrada por capacitor de este tipo.


> yo en lo personal, no me preocuparia por hacer una rectificacion con valvulas,


Eso ya lo aclaré, no soy un purista, pero si el gusto del que lo quería hacer era todo valvular, me atengo a la premisa.
Y lo más importante fue tu análisis de la disipación, el cual no coincide con la realidad de este amplificador. Está auto polarizado y por ende, la tensión real entre cátodo y placa es aún más baja.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El texto explicita que depende de la tensión del transformador de alimentación. Los datos más concretos están en la hoja de datos de la GZ34. Esas resistencias son indispensables en un filtro de entrada por capacitor de este tipo.
> 
> Eso ya lo aclaré, no soy un purista, pero si el gusto del que lo quería hacer era todo valvular, me atengo a la premisa.
> Y lo más importante fue tu análisis de la disipación, el cual no coincide con la realidad de este amplificador. Está auto polarizado y por ende, la tensión real entre cátodo y placa es aún más baja.



Si, el valor de las R de placa de la rectificadora tiene indicado que hay que leer el texto, el cual *no* tenia a disposicion, tampoco tenia presente que habia que limitarle la corriente de anodo a la rectificadora, de hecho lo vi muuy poco en circuitos de rectificacion, primero porque por lo gral la primer capacidad va del otro lado del choque, y sobre este cae toda la tension de alterna, dejando solamente a la salida del choque la tension de cresta Up x 2/Π

no lei en ningun lado que supremme quería rectificar con tubos, aunque sigo con mi humilde consejo de que deje la fuente a los diodos de estado solido.
por supuesto que si quiere que sea totalmente a valvulas obviamente va a descartar la fuente de corriente constante en el inversor de fase, y justamente, lo que le recomendaba eran las tensiones que segun dice la tabla del esquema y confirmas vos, son 450V en placa como maximo, y que si va a armar con conexion pentodo las rejas2 las alimente con 375V y no 450.
Con esa tension de anodo y grilla, con 5K de impedancia placa a placa y polarizandolas a -36V segun el manual RCA RC29 entrega 58W. esto no es lo que reprocho en si. ya que eran los valores que recomendaba al señor supremme, que pobre, debe estar mariado y medio harto de este tipo de discuciones que le son ajenas y tiene que andar soportando.

Lo que si reprocho, y quiero ser *CLARO* es que un circuito no es bueno o malo porque lo publique un fulano o una marca, ni que es mejor o peor que otro por ser publicado en un foro o en la hoja de datos de un fabricante, que ademas cerro sus puertas hace mas de 35 años.
y que un individuo, que para nada se gano mi respeto puede poner en duda o no de si es de mi autoría (o no) un circuito que publique hace 3 años ya, y que ademas, dé consejos y critique algo que ni siquiera sabe para que esta o que hace, y que claro, como no tiene la firma de mullard, es poco confiable, un circuito es bueno o malo porque responde (o no) al requerimiento y a las necesidades del usuario, y que respete (o no) las especificaciones de los componentes que lo conforman, diseñe quien lo diseñe.
Que un tipo, de dudosa trayectoria y entendimiento (lo digo y lo afirmo por todo lo que lei a lo largo de su estadia en los distintos hilos en los que ha participado) cuestione mi trabajo, que esta documentado, y que se basa en un arduo estudio y ensayo me pone muy mal, si me excedi en el reclamo haganmelo saber. espero que esta vez SI se entienda.

estoy enteramente a disposicion de todo aquel que necesite una mano o consejo o simplemente comentarios de lo que mas se les ocurra, pero me es dificil hacerme el ciego cuando leo (y releo) las cosas que este señor publica, creo que hay que ser un poco mas respetuoso por el trabajo ajeno. 

prometo hacer un alto, y rebajar un cambio como pedis, pero espero que el señor pandacba tambien haga lo mismo.


atte: Hazard!


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> yo tengo dos amplificadores ucoa a 60 linea profecional y sacan 60 watts en push pull de dos el 34  con las valvulas que tenes tranquilamente podes armar lo que quieras decidite vos que queres que potencia no importa tanto te vas a sorprender la diferencia de las valvulas con lo solido, estoy diciendo palabras prohibidas podemos desatar una discucion eterna...:enfadado:  y despues que queres lineal triodo etc decidite por gusto de audio mas que por tener lo mejor por que no vas a terminar nunca mas si es tu primer ampli empeza por algo facil


No leiste bien ya se decidio por eso lo que le subo el esquema solo para que tengamos a la vista de lo que hablamos........


Y sobre los diodos no hay problema si lo quiere todo valvular cual es el drama? Los mejores equipos de todos los tiempos tenian todo con tubos y no hubo quien se le acerque.......

Hay una enorme cantidad de amplificadores como Marantz, McIntosh, los Quadra, Paco, Mullard y un montón de equipos más que tienen muy buen sonido, claro tienen una construcción muy cuidadosa......., porque aún el mejor de los diseños se va por el desagüe si no se siguen una serie de reglas en el amado.

Lo excelente del proyecto que presento Black a parte de muy completo, perfectamete documentado, con el diseño hasta del chasis hace que el proyecto sea un exito, ya que alli ya estan puestos en práctica la mayoria de los items importantes, maás alguno detalles generales que estan en lo libros, como por ejemplo el trenzado de los cables de los filamentos, y que es lo primero que se coloca luego de zócalos y puentes.... más las fotografias de vista es lo mejor para quien se inicia, porque tiene una guia en todo sentido.....


----------



## electromecanico (May 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No leiste bien ya se decidio por eso lo que le subo el esquema solo para que tengamos a la vista de lo que hablamos........


perdon juro que leei todo pero me marieee  como seguian discutiendo por la ecc83 o la 82 solo por eso que la verdad que hoy dia con las salida de un cd no hace falta los 100 de la 12ax7 pero bueno es un pilar de la preamplificacion esta valvula yo uso mucho la 12au7 por que compre un lote de inglesas jaja asi que todos los pre van con esta muyyyy bien menos problemas de ruidos y demas menos$$


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Ok no problem, pero me dejaste pensando en lo de seguir dicutiendo, ya que al menos yo no discuti ese tema en ningún momento, el tema de la insitencia era más que nada porque el circuito esta diseñado asi, y en eso mientras se puede respeto lo original y más cuando se trata de empresas como mullard con uan larga trayectoria, pero dado que ya la tiene listo no hay problema, puede utilzarla tranquilamente, se corrige lo que haga falta y listo por eso Black posteo el circuito de nuevo.......

Todo pasa por respetar lo que opina el otro y no imponer la opinión personal fijate, Black declaro no ser purista en el tema de los tubos, pero respta la decisión del forista que lo desea todo valvular, y le aconseja en consecuencia, del mismo modo que le dije a supremme que se fijara en ebay pero el manifesto que no era su gusto comprar por alli, listo no lo mencione más, y vamos para adelante con lo que tenes.....y la idea es ayudarlo a que llegue a buen puerto con este proyecto y que se sienta satisfecho de haberlo echo el mimso y la satisfacción nuestra de haberle ayudado un poquito....


----------



## electromecanico (May 19, 2011)

a veces las palabras expuestas suenan frias, discutir,  no es peliar, no es lo que quise decir, pero bueno sigamos para adelante con el proyecto del compañero 
que hasta ahora seria fuente de estado solido y en ves de la 12ax7 la 12au7 por que es la que tiene y la  EF86 o sus reemplazos  = 6CF8 = 6j32p = 6267 = 6BK8 = Z729 = 6F22 = CV2901 la tiene??


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> tengo 8 12au7, 4 pl300, 2 pl519, 3 pf86, 4 el34, 4 ey87.


Estas son las que dijo que tiene


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Estas son las que dijo que tiene


pero las PF86 son de conexion serie de 300mA.... yo no creo que tenga que meter el pentodo de entrada, que sensibilidad de entrada tiene el circuito segun su hoja de datos?


----------



## electromecanico (May 19, 2011)

por esto decia tranquilamente se podria eliminar la pf86  hoy dia cualquier salida tiene 1 volt entonces atacar la reja directamente del doble triodo de inversor de fase


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> por esto decia tranquilamente se podria eliminar la pf86  hoy dia cualquier salida tiene 1 volt entonces atacar la reja directamente del doble triodo de inversor de fase


es que asi como esta no se puede, tenes que tener 85V de continua en grilla....

ademas, es un circuito de 3 etapas, y si no esta bien compenzado el lazo de realimentacion, le puede llegar a oscilar....


----------



## electromecanico (May 19, 2011)

aparte como lo deciamos antes es un buen circuito para reformarlo aparte recien me hizo acordar panda que la tiene la valvula pf86 y los trafos???? los compra o los arma


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> aparte como lo deciamos antes es un buen circuito para reformarlo aparte recien me hizo acordar panda que la tiene la valvula pf86 y los trafos???? los compra o los arma


pero es *P*F86, no *E*F86, es de filamento de conexion serie de 300mA.... que los va a alimentar con fuente de corriente?


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> por esto decia tranquilamente se podria eliminar la pf86  hoy dia cualquier salida tiene 1 volt entonces atacar la reja directamente del doble triodo de inversor de fase


La EF86 no la podes eliminar más alla que la tenga, lee lo que dice debajo del esquem que posteo black esta en inglés, yo abajo lo taduje, esas sutilzas que le dan una gran calidad al amplificaor estan presisamente sogre la PF86, eliminarla es tirar por la borda esas mejoras......

Mucho cuiddo con eso de andar eliminado etapas porque pensamos que no son necesarias, es preferible adaptar la señal de entrada que mutilar gravemente el amplificador...

Si fuea ese el caso en uno de estado solido eliminemos el par diferencial para que queremos una sensibilidad de 300mV? que pasa si elimino el par diferencial?

De alli mi insietencia de hacer estos equipos mullard ya que estan muy bien documentados y eso impide cometer errores calro si se lee todo...........


Preguntar por el trafo indica que te has salteado varios post, ya que dijo que ya lo tiene ubicado que lo consigue le faltda adqurirrlo nada más pero eso no es un problema


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> La EF86 no la podes eliminar más alla que la tenga, lee lo que dice debajo del esquem que posteo black esta en inglés, yo abajo lo taduje, esas sutilzas que le dan una gran calidad al amplificaor estan presisamente sogre la PF86, eliminarla es tirar por la borda esas mejoras......
> 
> Mucho cuiddo con eso de andar eliminado etapas porque pensamos que no son necesarias, es preferible adaptar la señal de entrada que mutilar gravemente el amplificador...
> 
> ...


la EF86 bien se puede eliminar si se configura el par diferencial  (inversor de fase) para que pueda tomar la realimentacion de la etapa, y  que pueda tener la suficiente ganancia para que puedan drivear a las  EL34.

tanto la red RC C1R3 como el capacitor C9 son compenzaciones de lazo,  precisamente para corregir el giro de fase de todo el sistema volver a  obtener el margen de fase necesario para que no oscile, y eso depende de  un monton de cosas, del circuito, de los componentes, del trafo de  salida..... cuantas mas etapas estan dentro del lazo, mas precisa debe  ser la compenzacion. ademas, el unico beneficio tangible que tiene la  etapa de entrada, a demas de su sensibilidad, es que esta acoplada en  continua, cosa que no cambia si elimina la entrada.


----------



## electromecanico (May 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> La EF86 no la podes eliminar más alla que la tenga, lee lo que dice debajo del esquem que posteo black esta en inglés, yo abajo lo taduje, esas sutilzas que le dan una gran calidad al amplificaor estan presisamente sogre la PF86, eliminarla es tirar por la borda esas mejoras......
> 
> Mucho cuiddo con eso de andar eliminado etapas porque pensamos que no son necesarias, es preferible adaptar la señal de entrada que mutilar gravemente el amplificador...


por eso digo de respetar el circuito ya que es un diseño completo mullard pero si 



> De alli mi insietencia de hacer estos equipos mullard ya que estan muy bien documentados y eso impide cometer errores calro si se lee todo...........


pero panda para un poco de retar gente:enfadado:, en este caso a mi, por que si hablas de leer poco o salteado, fijate que  acabo de decir que esta muy bien de respetar,  un muy buen diseño de estos,  recontra re probado,  pero si se tiene que eliminar algo por falta de componentes,  se puede hacer, no hay que se tan puritano. mas cuando es el primer ampli del compañero no hay que complicarselo   



> Preguntar por el trafo indica que te has salteado varios post, ya que dijo que ya lo tiene ubicado que lo consigue le faltda adqurirrlo nada más pero eso no es un problema



pregunto por que si es un problema $$ si no tiene el trafo o todos los materiales para que hablar, solo lo digo como consejo y repito por ser el 1º ampli no todo el mundo consigue los trafos de salida tan facil y menos ultra lineares.


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

No te estoy retando para nada, solo te comento, porque tal vez con la confusón que me comentaste se te paso alguno por alto, la idea es que no pierdas detalle porque se que te gusta el tema, de echo te estaba preguntanndo otra cosa.... pero vi que pususte eso y nada que ver.....

El trafo no lo habia comprado porque el tema de las valvulas pero ahora ya lo tiene claro y asi que habra que esperar que compre el de salida o los de salida no se si encrara uno primero y luego el otoro o ambos a la vez ya que tubbos tiene 

Casualmente y en referencia a tu último parrafo, por eso decia que algo se te habia pasasdo por alto porrque el trafo lo ubico enseguida sin ningún problema.....

No te olvides que en Europa es más fácil conseguir tubos que aqui, hay casas que venden parte incluso para radios, trafos, parlantes,tandens, perillas ferreteria, potenciometros, puentes, capacitores de papel y al aceite, bobinas de FI y osciladoras diales, cordones electricos capacitores electroliticos de esos a rosca con dos terminales abajao, capacitores de mica(no como los conocemos hoy) obviamente en todos los paises no es igual, pero ellos tienen un ssitema mucho más aceitado que nosotros en la argentiana, a veces compraos a ingalterra via un amigo que esta en españa, el lo pide en breves dias lo tiene en su domicilio y nos lo envia, de igual modo de alemania, y otras ciudades importantes.

fijate que sale más barato el envio desde inglaterra para mi city que desde BsAs a esta city....

De todas formas me sorprendio que lo consiguiera ya que tenia otro conocido de esa ciudad de españa y me decia que quedaban muy pocas tiendas y que era muy dificil conseguir cosas alli.......


----------



## supremme (May 20, 2011)

Hola a todos, en primer lugar agradeceros como os estais volcando con mi proyecto, pues sin vosotros no seria posible, y si, el tansfo por 80€ lo tengo, los tubos como os dije los tengo. habia pensado hacer el circuito en bakelita, ( circuito impreso) haciendo la fuente de alimentacion separada, lo que es la rectificadora me ha sido imposible encontrar la ez 34 tengo la EY87 que creo recordar me comentasteis que no valia, asi que la hare con puente de diodos encapsulado y un filtrado con un par de electroliticos.

una curiosidad, he estado buscando las caracteristicas del tubo pl300, pues vi un pushpull de 60 w con 2 de estas


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

Asi es la unica alternativa seria una 5U4 no se si esa buscaste o algun diodo doble que maneje unos 250mA pero si no con un puente de diodos  no hay problemas.....

Estoy tras la hoja de datos de la PL300, al igual que muchos semiconductores que siendo buenos no alcanzaron difusión maisva, con este Tubo parece ocurrir lo mismo...
Yo tengo en algún lugar hojas de datos de varias PLXXX apenas de con esos datos te los subo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 20, 2011)

Acá dejo los datos de la EL300 (6FN5) y PL300 (35FN5).

PD: el artículo completo del amplificador fue posteado en este mismo hilo:
Mullard 5-20


----------



## supremme (May 20, 2011)

No entiendo una cosa, como puede que siendo esta pl300 un tubo de barrido de lineas de tv se emple en sonido?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 20, 2011)

> No entiendo una cosa, como puede que siendo esta pl300 un tubo de barrido de lineas de tv se emple en sonido?


La pregunta se puede plantear de otra manera: y porqué no?


----------



## electromecanico (May 20, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> No entiendo una cosa, como puede que siendo esta pl300 un tubo de barrido de lineas de tv se emple en sonido?



básicamente, casi cualquier válvula se podría usar en audio, lo único es que según sus características, algunas se adaptan mejor o son mas fáciles de usar, siempre las valvulas de barrido como vos decis se usan en audio por que los rangos de voltage con que trabajan y ls potencia que soportan sus placas son buenas, o altas.si tenes tiempo lee esto y cuando comprendas bien el funcionamiento de las valvulas veras que son bastante flexibles en sus usos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/funcionan-valvulas-7997/:aprobacion: http://www.isa.cie.uva.es/proyectos/servos/info/valvulas/valvulas.htm


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

Las de barrido son tan versatiles que se pueden emplear en RF por ejemplo con la PL519 que tenes he visto uos amplis con 4 tubos se pueden alcanzar altisimas potencias de RF, este tubo en condiciones particulares puede alcanzar 45W lo que en RF se traduce en una considerable potencia(por alli vi unos equipos que afirman que alcanza 500W, eso me parece un poquito exagerado, si bien este tubo soporta picos de 7000V no seria nada difiiil que ese equipo alcnace esa potencia de pico)
Obviamente la calidd de sonido que se puede obtener dista de los tubos diseñado especialmente para ello, por el echo que estos tubos estan diseñadoa para trabajar en clase C


----------



## supremme (May 20, 2011)

Yo tengo aqui un amplificador de radio en hf con 2 el509, similar a estas pl519, solo la diferencian en el caldeo, y alcanza con 2 tubos 400w en 11 mts


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

Exacto la EL tiene 6.3V y las PL35V, la primera letra indica el calefactor y la segunda que es un pentodo y debe ser com lei entonces que llega a los 500W en RF


----------



## supremme (May 20, 2011)

si, pero esa potencia con 2 tubos, con uno se queda en 400 reales, para rf una muy buena es la 4cx1500b


----------



## supremme (May 24, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, el proyecto sigue en evolucion, ahy estoy con proteus haciando la pcb, pero el problema esqueno viene el encapsulado, pero si las valvulas, sabe alguien de estas librerias?


----------



## Juan Jose (May 24, 2011)

Hola. Ante todo suerte en tu proyecto!! 

Te consulto, cual esquema decidiste armar? 

Tengo un archivo con un amplificador con EL34 y otor con KT88 que donde pueda lo subo, primero quiero confirmar que ya no estan en el foro. 
Tienen PCB ya realizados y son de buena fuente. 

saludos

Juan José


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Tenes los zócalos para impreso? los novales y los octales?


----------



## supremme (May 25, 2011)

si, las el34 las recibi antes de ayer, son ceramicas, y las valvulas son de la marca tube amp doctor y van emparejadas. lo que mas rabia me dio fue que desoues del trabajo en proteus con el esquema a la hora de hacer la pcb me daba error en las patillas de las valvulas, simule el circuito y todo ok. JUAn jose, muchas gracias, te agradeceria que subieras esos circuitos que tienes para tenerlo en mi biblioteca.


----------



## electromecanico (May 25, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> si, las el34 las recibi antes de ayer, son ceramicas, y las valvulas son de la marca tube amp doctor y van emparejadas. lo que mas rabia me dio fue que desoues del trabajo en proteus con el esquema a la hora de hacer la pcb me daba error en las patillas de las valvulas, simule el circuito y todo ok. JUAn jose, muchas gracias, te agradeceria que subieras esos circuitos que tienes para tenerlo en mi biblioteca.



que ?? el proteus tiene biblioteca de valvulas pasenme el link yaaaaa


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2011)

Por algún lado habia visto yo esas librerias, las sigo buscando, pero de todos modos te queda hacer vos la parte que falta, ya que son el zocalo octal divido en espacios iguales y alli ira un pad, y luego  para las novales guiate por alguna de las hojas de datos para las dimensiones o el mismo zócalo si ya lo tienes posiblemente luego tengas que hacer algún retoque a mano de las pistas pero sera mínimo y ya te queda para otros usos


----------



## supremme (May 25, 2011)

El problema esque tienes que dibujarlo desde cero, y es la primeravez que toco este programa, en fin supongo que con paciencia...

http://www.fileserve.com/file/aqg77Jy  para el que lo quiera bajar.


----------



## Juan Jose (May 25, 2011)

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda. 

Aca subo los artículos correspondientes a la revista ELEKTOR de años entre 2003 y 2005 que publicaba sobre preamplificador, amplificador y filtros con tubos de vacio. 

Espero sean de utilidad y cualquier otra info que encuentre la subo. 

NOTA: No tengo armado ninguno de los proyectos acá desciptos. 

Saludos y suerte al que los arme. Solo les pido que suban fotos y cmentaros de su experiencia. (me dan ganas de armar algo, pero maldit tiempo que no tengo :enfadado. 

Juan José.

Acá el resto. 

saludos

Juan josé.


----------



## supremme (May 25, 2011)

Pues muchas gracias juan jose, basicamente y a grandes rasgos es similar al mullard 5-20 que tengo en proyecto, solo que el mullard es a lo antiguo, es decir sin pcb, cosa que yo queria hacer en pcb, como este el 34 que has subido, es lo que buscaba, me has ahorrado muchas horas de pelea con el diseñador proteus de pcb. pandacba, tu que opinas, verdad que es similar al 5-20 pero evolucionado?


----------



## Juan Jose (May 25, 2011)

Bueno, me alegro que te sirva. 
Espero que armes algo y subas fotos. 

Fijate que en la publicación hay unas referencias sobre proveedores de trafos de salida y de alimentacion, tambien de algunos componentes importantes y los PCB seguro los puedes encargar a EUROCIRCUIT con el código de pedido. 
Yo justifico en un proyecto como este, gastarce algun dinero extra pero que quede muy bien! 

saludos

Juan josé.


----------



## supremme (May 25, 2011)

ok, la placa la hare yo, con la insoladora y fotolito, asi que quedara como la original. el que tambien tiene muy buena pinta el el de las valvulas el156, solo que es algo mas costoso.


----------



## Juan Jose (May 25, 2011)

Bueno, ese es un pococo bastante mas grande. me parece que tira unos 100 watts en 8 ohms. 

Y las válvulas tambien son mas costosas. Alrerededor de 100 dolares cada una. 

saludos

Juan josé.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Bueno, ese es un pococo bastante mas grande. me parece que tira unos 100 watts en 8 ohms ....:



¿ No leíste la primer página del post ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 12851​


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2011)

Si la EL156 es más costosa, y más dificil de conseguir también, tengo toda esa info y la original del diseñaor, pero me parecio un proyecto para un segundo paso incluso e original se puede hacer colocando una placa que lleve los componentes, como lo hacian los equipos de guitarra marshall y otros

El primero no es más que el mismismo Mullard con modificaciones para que la potencia este bastante más arriba, y para que no pierda las carácteristicas originales y mejorarlas incluyen polariszación ajustable.

Puedes armarlo tal como esta en la revista o como en S-20 en la misma placa que de paso en lugar de ponerte a hacerla porque no te pones en contacto con el servicio de Elektor españa y compras el pcb que ellos hacen que esta todo serigrafiado y con mascara protectora creo que eso seria bueno

Y habal lo muy acertado de Black cuano te sugirio Mullard dado que son equipos de calidad y se basaron en el para llegar al esquema publicado.

La KT88 es mi preferida, siempre fue un tubo muy caro, fue el último desarrollo apuntando al audio, de alli su gran calidad y tiene un sonido que lo escucharas una vez y te aseguro que no lo olvidaras, siempre y cuando el diseño sea bueno porque también hay muchos desastres dando vuelta.....
Pero hay otro tubo en escena, y es ni nada más ni nada menos que el 6C33C un triodo fantástico, es el más moderno de todos, es tan o más imponente que una KT88 pero tiene algo que lo hace superior al resto y es que mientras que la mayoria de los tubos necesitan un impedancia en placa de varios K, el 6C33C tan solo necesita 80 ohms si 100 veces menos que los tubos clásicos, eso hace que el trafo de salida en un push pull tenga una inductancia muy reducida aún menor que la que se lograba en los McIntosh, muy inferiror, por lo que un push pull realizado con este triodo lo supera amplia y contundentemente  con una THD mucho menor que el famos equilpo americano y una notable banda pasante, en clase A con un solo tubo se obtienen 18W con una banda muy amplia que va de 10Hz a 70Khz.

Pero lo mejor, que con este tubo se puede aplicar un concepto ya empleado comercialmente y que daba gran calidad de sonido y es el sistema sin transfomador de salida, claro en aquel entonces era necesario un parlante de 800 ohms, y mira que cosa notalbe, gracias a su muy baja impedancia de Placa se puede hacer ese mism sistema a un parlante standard de 8 ohms y alli si la banda pasante es impresionante y plana en toda su sextensión.............


----------



## Juan Jose (May 25, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No leíste la primer página del post ?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 12851​


 
La verdad que no habia leido desde el principio. Gran error el mio.!
Disculpas del caso  y bueno, si lo consideran necesario borarr los archivos repetidos. 

saludos

juan josé.


----------



## supremme (May 26, 2011)

Hola, de nuevo por aqui, intente buscar la pcb en elektor y al parecer esta descatalogada, no salia ni con el nombre del articulo, ni por referencia, asi que esta tarde me haran el fotolito, ya tengo la placa en fibra de vidrio para insolar, Pandacba, has mirado el tema de la resistencia para poder poner la ecc82 en vez de la ecc83?


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2011)

Si, el consumo de placa de la ECC83 es tres veces inferior a la de la ECC82, por lo que para mentener la polarización habria que poner un valor igual a 1/3 aproximadamente de lo que figura en el esquema original, ya una vez en funcionambiento si es necesario se hace algún ajuste


----------



## supremme (May 28, 2011)

Bueno hice una prueba en la contruccion de la placa, y no ha quedado mal pero tampoco como yo quiero, el lunes comprare otra, y la hare, el acido de ataque lo hare casero, pues el comercial no va bien.


----------



## Juan Jose (May 28, 2011)

Algunas recomendaciones si utilizas el metodo de la plancha: 

Pasar virulana o goma de borrar a la placa del lado del cobre antes de planchar el PCB.

Planchar el PCB con la plancha a mitad de potencia. 

Cuando lo colacas en agua, si está tibia mejor. 

El acido, debes calentarlo a a unos 45 grados mas o menos. 
(puedes colocar agua caliente y el botellon de acido dentro por 15-20 minutos y luego lo pasas al recipiente que usas para realizar el ataque acido)

Mover la placa alternativamente entre aire y acido para que se oxigene y acelerar asi la reaccion quimica que ataca el cobre sobrante. 

Espero no ser redundante pero bueno, aveces es bueno recordar algunas cositas.

suerte

Juan josé.


----------



## crimson (May 28, 2011)

Yo uso un truco que me da buen resultado: En el laboral (en mi casa sería despedido inmediatamente), tengo un rincón con una batea plástica con percloruro férrico y un reflector de jardín de 500W por encima, para calentar la placa y el percloruro. Al lado tengo otra batea similar con agua limpia. Tiro la placa *flotando* sobre el percloruro y la muevo un poco para sacarle las burbujas de aire, con un palito de madera hago un poco de presión como si tratara de hundirla, y la desplazo de un lado al otro. Alos 5 minutos *la saco* del percloruro y *la lavo* (hago esto porque el percloruro usado tiende a depositarse y no deja actuar al nuevo). Luego la tiro otra vez flotando sobre el acido. Este truco me da excelentes resultados, con un par de veces que lavo la plaqueta queda como si fuera de verdad. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho (May 29, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> ...con un par de veces que lavo la plaqueta *queda como si fuera de verdad.*



Me encantó la frase 

Saludos


----------



## supremme (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola amigos, aqui estoy de nuevo, ya hice las pcb, despues de hacer varias quedaron perfectas, ahora a agujerearlas y a poner componentes. en breve os pondre fotos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Me alegro que sigas aldelante, y quedamos a la espera de esas fotos


----------



## supremme (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola amigos, como vereis deje el proyecto aparcado momentaneamente, y ahora vuelvo a la carga. tendre que repetir una de las pcb , se estropeo al dejarla en acido mucho tiempo.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2011)

Me alegra saber que estas de nuevo en marcha, estaremos atentos a tus progreso e iqnuetudes


----------



## supremme (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola amigo panda cba. cuanto tiempo, una alegria que estes popr a*QU*i, jeje, espero que todo valla bien, quedo muy bien la p`laca que tengo, casi como de fabrica, jeje


----------



## moncada (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola:

El esquema que ha colgado Black Tiger1954 es típico. Como apunte, señalar que las EF86 de hoy tienen fama de ruidosas, por lo que algunos diseñadores las conectan en modo triodo en etapas previas. Se pierde ganancia pero se gana linealidad e inmunidad al ruido. El cambio consistiría en conectar la pantalla a la placa suprimiendo R7 y C2.

Saludos.


----------



## whitebeatk (Jul 31, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Muy buen thread, la verdad que faltaba.
> Si alguien necesita circuitos de amplificador valvulares para guitarra/bajo pidamelos que yo tengo MUCHOS(MUCHOS), de Fender, Marshall, Vox, Messa Boogie, y varios más.
> 
> Con respecto a usar los 220v de la red rectificados, es un peligro impresionante, ya que no hay aislación galvanica entre el amplificador y la red, por lo que si por ejemplo armamos un amplificador para bajo,al tocar las cuerdas,pastillas,puente,etc del bajo nos podríamos electrocutar(y morir). También vale para amplificador convencionales, ya sean a valvulas o de estado sólido.
> ...



Hola, 

Yo estaría interesado en esos amplis. Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com

Me voy a mirar tu blog

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

no esta permitido publicar el mail personal en el cuerpo del mensaje, 

Leer las normas del foro para evitar ser moderado


----------



## whitebeatk (Ago 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> no esta permitido publicar el mail personal en el cuerpo del mensaje,
> 
> Leer las normas del foro para evitar ser moderado



Gracias por la información y disculpas...


----------



## luchosexto (Ago 5, 2011)

ronces dijo:


> Hola electrodin construi un ampli a valvulas que te de una salida de 1 watt por canal y es muy fasil de hacer
> 
> A claro hay que esperar que nos publica el buen amigo(pandacba) para realizar su proyecto les mando un cordial saludo



Ver el archivo adjunto 47614

Hola, al fin me decidi y consegui los componentes mas importante (transf. de salida de audio, y las valvulas), para llevar al cabo este amplificador. Ahora me pregunto como puede ser la fuente de alimentación, se que rectificando y haciendo un buen filtro a 220 de tension alterna se puede llegar a 230 como pide el esquema. Nesecito que alguien me ayude a hacerla, o que tenga un esquema de una fuente que pueda usarse para este ampli.

Eh investigado y se que se puede aplicar el mismo circuito con las valvulas ecl84 y ecl86, q son las sucesoras de la ecl82, y ademas se necesita menos tension para alimentar el ampli con estas valvulas (la tension de filamento son iguales 6,3V). Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 5, 2011)

Hola lucho, como estas, te comento un poco, el attachment no se logra ver, pero identifique una saldia single con triodo y salida pentodo.
Ni la ECL84 ni la ECL86 son reemplazos ni sucesoras de la ECL82, la ECL84 se diseño como salida de video y la ECL86 junto con la ECL85 como salida de vertical, la ECL82 fue la que se diseño especificamente para audio y es equivalente a la 6BM8

La fuente no es ningún problem, se puede encargar que te hagan el trafo indicando los valores necesarios de alimentación.

La serie PCL estaban especificadas para chasis ambas corriente sin trafo y filamentos en serie, de alli su mayor valor de filamento


----------



## luchosexto (Ago 5, 2011)

Muchas gracias pandacba por informarnos. La ecl82 y ecl84 son muy iguales, lo unico que difiere a simple vista es el tamaño y distribucion de terminales. Realice un pequeño ampli de audio (ver esquema, para T3 use un transf. de 220v a 9v) para reemplazar el auricular de algunos circuitos de rediofrecuencia y lo lleve al cabo con las 2 Válvulas (con exelentes resultados) de ahi mi errada deducción. Aqui las especificaciones:

ECL82---------------------------# triodo     #    pentodo
tension de placa--------------#100         #    200V
tension de pantalla----------- #-           #       200V
tension de grilla--------------- #0            #       -8V
cte. de placa------------------  #8            #     17,5 mA
cte. de pantalla---------------# -              #        3,3mA
resist. de placa----------------  #11            #         150k
factor de ampli----------------- #20          #          -
transconductancia-------------  #1900       #    3300 umhos


ECL84                                 #triodo    #      pentodo
tension de placa--------------#200         #      220V
tension de pantalla----------#-        #          220V
tension de grilla---------------# -1,7         #          -3,4V
cte. de placa-------------------# 3        #         18 mA
cte. de pantalla---------------#-             #        3mA
resist. de placa----------------#  16          #           150k
factor de ampli----------------- #65           #         -
transconductancia-------------  4000      #     10000 umhos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 5, 2011)

Si te fijas bien hay diferencias, y notables, como ya te dije una se diseño para un tipo de aplicación y la otra en otro, de alli las difeencias que tal vez parezcan menos importantes pero en el caso de los tubos tienen mayor importancia, los rangos de tensión y corriente de los electródos, de esa manera en la práctica, tenian un buen desempeño y durabilidad en  sus funciones especificas, no las diseñaron asi por puro capricho.

Hoy por hoy todo tubo que anda dando vuelta se prueba en audio, y funciona pero no es lo mismo como los tubos especificos para esa función.

Te lo comento ya que trabaje en la parte final de la era de los tubos, y soy la segunda generación d electrónicos en mi familia.

Tengo un amplificador en mi casa que fue diseñado y construido po mi tio alla por 1972, fue diseñado para utilizar KT88, yo asisti a una prueba con dichos tubos, se utlizo temporalmente con 6DQ6 y anda pero se nota la diferencia en el sonido, al menos para mi que me enseñaron de chico a distinguir cosas que a la mayoria se le pasa por alto lo notaba y mucho, y claro la explicación estaba en como se comporta una y otra, por algo a una la destinaron a una cosa y la otra a otra algo que las generaciones actuales no entiende mucho, pero bueno cada quien que haga como quiera


----------



## luchosexto (Ago 6, 2011)

Eso es lo que me falta a mi "experiencia" por lo que estoy empesando desde abajo, como veras el ampli en el que evalue las valvulas la calidad de sonido no es muy buena pero es suficiente para el uso que desempeña. Es satisfactorio armar, que ande y luego pasar a otra cosa, pero es aun mas satisfactorio diseñar, entender el funcionamiento parte por parte, y armarlo. Como ser en casi todas las fuentes de ampli valvulares eh visto una resistencia de potencia que luego alimenta el circuito (se que se usa para estabilizar la tension y obtener la tension con cual se va a alimentar, tengo una vaga idea del funcionamiento pero me desespera no saber exactamente), como se puede obtener el valor de esa resistencia? 
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2011)

Es cierto lo que decis, y si es un paso para ir más alla es válido, ya que la satisfacción de hacer funcionar algo no te la quita nadie, y eso si tiene un gran valor que te permite ir más alla e ir mejorando paulatinamente.

Te comento el tema de la fuente, y es un temita espinoso para la mayoria que se inica, casualmente estoy juntando y preparando algunas cosas para ver si puedo poner de una menera simple todo el tema de las fuentes de los valvulares, de manera que les sea sencillo a la mayoria encarar el tema.

Las fuentes para equipos valvulares tienen sus particularidades, tras el transformador nos encontramos con un doble diodo tubular o discreto, ya alli hay diferencia, ya que si se utiliza diodos valvulares la tensión del trafo de ser una, y se utilzan diodos de silicio otra, de momento dejemoslo alli, tras el rectificador aparece un clásico en los equivos valvulares un capacitor, una inductancia y otro capacitor, a esto se lo conoce como filtro Pi o CLC, este inductor es otro problema para los que sie inican, pero dejemos y vayamos a tu pregunta concreta

Tra ese capacitor suel ir una R y luego un filtro si te fijas en varios diagramas veras que la tensión mal alta es decir la que se toma más cerca del trafo va directo al transformador de salida, la que esta detras de la resistencia que mencionas alimenta las estapas de entradas, de esa manera se hace para que las variaciones que puede producir la etapa de potencia no influencia en la entrada a fin de que esta mantenga su optima polarización para un correcto funcionamiento.

Tal resisor se calcula, teniendo en cuenta el consumo de las etapas previas, lo que dependera de cuantos tubos intervengan, habiendo muchas veces un segundo divisor, asi como dijimos la primera parte alimenta la salida, la segund las etapas intermedias y la tercera la etapa de entrada, en todos los casos el fin es el mismo, mantener la estabilidad de la etapa

Si es un solo resistor como te dije se calcula teniendo en cuenta cuantos tubos hay, y se aplica la ley del ohm, para alimentar los mismos a los valores adecuados de tensión(cuando más potente mayor es esa diferencia) y teniendo en cuenta la caida de tensión en sus extremos y la corriente que la atravesara, calculamos la potencia que disipara tomando como valor de disipación al menos el doble obtenido en el cálculo.

Bueno espero te sea útils si algo no te queda claro o cualquier duda no dudes en preguntar

Un cordial saludo y te animo a seguir


----------



## joerco (Sep 23, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> supremme, ese paper que te postie es para que tengas referencia de que es un ultra lineal (fig 2) y que es conexion pentodo (Fig 1) no te estoy diciendo que uses conexion super pentodo ni con carga repartida ni nada por el estilo
> el trafo de salida para conexion pentodo push pull es el mas simple de hacer de todos, tenes que pedirlo para un par de EL34, con impedancia de primario de 3,4KΩ placa a placa.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola a todos, he seguido este tema y me decido por primera vez a expresar no mi opinión (me llevaría mucho tiempo y no lo dispongo) si no un breve comentário. Me parece interesante tu circuito... tanto como para realizarlo sin ninguna duda de que sonará muy bien con un transformador medio decente, a la altura del Mullard y más sencillo que el de Elektor. 
Puestos a utilizar una fuente de corriente constante yo la implementaría con algún regulador de tensión en montage de fuente de corriente, solo por la estabilidad en temperatura que es mejor que la del transistor.Pero repito, como está pienso que sonará sobradamente.
Como existe realimentación en esta fase me atrevo a proponer colocar un condensador de desacoplo de cátodo para referenciar a masa la señal alterna...la distorsión no aumentará mucho y la ganancia se mantendrá constante y aumentará el rendimiento en bajos.El valor puede ser adaptado al gusto personal (a mayor capacidad mayor ancho de banda), se puede resaltar una gama de frecuencias determinada ¡¡no esperar un "control de tonos"!!!. Nos moveremos en valores de 10nF a150µF.



			
				joerco dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, he seguido este tema y me decido por primera vez a expresar no mi opinión (me llevaría mucho tiempo y no lo dispongo) si no un breve comentário. Me parece interesante tu circuito... tanto como para realizarlo sin ninguna duda de que sonará muy bien con un transformador medio decente, a la altura del Mullard y más sencillo que el de Elektor.
> Puestos a utilizar una fuente de corriente constante yo la implementaría con algún regulador de tensión en montage de fuente de corriente, solo por la estabilidad en temperatura que es mejor que la del transistor.Pero repito, como está pienso que sonará sobradamente.
> Como existe realimentación en esta fase me atrevo a proponer colocar un condensador de desacoplo de cátodo para referenciar a masa la señal alterna...la distorsión no aumentará mucho y la ganancia se mantendrá constante y aumentará el rendimiento en bajos.El valor puede ser adaptado al gusto personal (a mayor capacidad mayor ancho de banda), se puede resaltar una gama de frecuencias determinada ¡¡no esperar un "control de tonos"!!!. Nos moveremos en valores de 10nF a150µF.



Me estoy refiriendo al que adjuntó hazard 1998..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-ab1-pushpull-dos-5881-a-56935/


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 24, 2011)

joerco dijo:


> Hola a todos, he seguido este tema y me decido por primera vez a expresar no mi opinión (me llevaría mucho tiempo y no lo dispongo) si no un breve comentário. Me parece interesante tu circuito... tanto como para realizarlo sin ninguna duda de que sonará muy bien con un transformador medio decente, a la altura del Mullard y más sencillo que el de Elektor.
> Puestos a utilizar una fuente de corriente constante yo la implementaría con algún regulador de tensión en montage de fuente de corriente, solo por la estabilidad en temperatura que es mejor que la del transistor.Pero repito, como está pienso que sonará sobradamente.
> Como existe realimentación en esta fase me atrevo a proponer colocar un condensador de desacoplo de cátodo para referenciar a masa la señal alterna...la distorsión no aumentará mucho y la ganancia se mantendrá constante y aumentará el rendimiento en bajos.El valor puede ser adaptado al gusto personal (a mayor capacidad mayor ancho de banda), se puede resaltar una gama de frecuencias determinada ¡¡no esperar un "control de tonos"!!!. Nos moveremos en valores de 10nF a150µF.



estimado joerco, ante todo gracias por la apreciacion del diseño, te comento que por un lado, no se puede usar un regulador de tension conectado como fuente de corriente en este caso, debido al span que necesita dicha fuente de corriente, y como los reguladores de tension tipo LM78XX soportan no mas de 30-35V, estas muy justo con la maxima tension sobre el regulador, ademas, lo ideal es que la tension minima sobre la fuente de corriente, sea mas bien lo mas baja posible, asi se gana mas span todavia, te recomiendo pegarte una vueltita por este hilo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-ab1-pushpull-dos-5881-a-56935/

Donde estoy mostrando avances sobre un ampli que estoy construyendo, con 2 6L6GC por canal, en este momento estoy por ponerme a montar la fuente, con sus respectivas fuentes de corriente auxiliares, su regulador de bias y su filtrado general, el esquema que figura en el hilo esta un poco desactualizado, pero desde el comienzo se anticipa lo que será el equipito, en cuanto pueda, actualizo esquemas, pongo fotos y el diseño del PCB de la fuente principal y auxiliares.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 24, 2011)

joerco el link que pusiste no existe y si el tema esta en otro lado opina donde esta el tema no aca porque nadie entiende nada, trata de ser ordenado


----------



## joerco (Sep 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> joerco el link que pusiste no existe y si el tema esta en otro lado opina donde esta el tema no aca porque nadie entiende nada, trata de ser ordenado



Hola, no sé porque el link se cambió... Si esta vez me lo copia bién es a este al que me refería:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...3&d=1213489937
Es cierto que no tengo mucha práctica en los foros, pero también es cierto que oye más quien quiere que quien puede.
Quizá alguien si me ha entendido, por lo que dices que "nadie entiende nada" no es del todo cierto.
Intentaré aprender a manejar el editor de texto.
Trataré de ser más ordenado.
También trataré de no hacer juicios de nádie.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 24, 2011)

Cuando me refiero a nadie entiende porque primero comentas en este hilo sobre un tema que esta en otro, y en ese momento el link no permitia acceder a ningún lado, dada esa circuanstancia temporal y mientras duro no era posible entender a que te referias por carecer de referencias, ahora corregido sabemos puntualmente a que te referias, pero queda extraño comentar aqui lo que esta alla y eso causa desconcierto, sobre todo porqu por más que tengas poca experiencia en los foros, el sentido común dice que deberia comentar donde se trata el tema.

De echo permanentemente tratamos con personas que no tienen demasiada experiencia, y lo que se les dice no es ni un reto ni mucho menos, es para orientarlos en como deben hacer las cosas nada más.
Esto es tan cierto como  que la mayoria cuando se le da una indicación poe algún tipo de error, por lo general lo toman a mal, como que se los maltrata o se los juzga, cuando uno simplemente intenta darle alguna indicación, o una pauta


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 25, 2011)

joerco dijo:


> Hola, no sé porque el link se cambió... Si esta vez me lo copia bién es a este al que me refería:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...3&d=1213489937
> Es cierto que no tengo mucha práctica en los foros, pero también es cierto que oye más quien quiere que quien puede.
> Quizá alguien si me ha entendido, por lo que dices que "nadie entiende nada" no es del todo cierto.
> ...




me parece que se referia a ÉSTE link mio, que SÍ esta en este hilo, en la primer pagina:
Ver el archivo adjunto 8513

PD: este link SÍ funciona


----------



## joerco (Sep 25, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> me parece que se referia a ÉSTE link mio, que SÍ esta en este hilo, en la primer pagina:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 8513
> 
> PD: este link SÍ funciona



 Opiné en el tema adecuado, me leí todas las páginas y descargé todos los links que amablemente cuelgan los miembros. 
 Como dije nunca había opinado en ningún foro, pero me decidí trás leer, sobre todo las opiniones de pandacba que desde el primer momento descalificó el proyecto de hazard-1998 y a mi parecer era tan válido (o más) como el resto de sugeréncias.

El hilo sigue abierto y espero que supremme realice su proyecto y que las opiniones que vertímos aquí le sirvan, como a mí, para realizarlo del modo más enriquecedor posible.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 25, 2011)

joerco dijo:


> Opiné en el tema adecuado, me leí todas las páginas y descargé todos los links que amablemente cuelgan los miembros.
> Como dije nunca había opinado en ningún foro, pero me decidí trás leer, sobretodo las opiniones de pandacba que desde el primer momento descalificó el proyecto de hazard-1998 y a mi parecer era tan válido (o más) como el resto de sugeréncias.
> 
> El hilo sigue abierto y espero que supremme realice su proyecto y que las opiniones que vertímos aquí le sirvan, como a mí, para realizarlo del modo más enriquecedor posible.



me alegra tanto tu aprobacion a mi humilde diseño....

ademas, como sabes, sos inmensamente bienvenido al foro, y sobre todo tus comentarios y consultas, jamas tengas miedo de opinar y escribir!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2011)

Estas en un error, yo no descalifique ningún proyecto de nadie.

En el post 457 has puesto claramente que te refieres a *Amplificador clase AB1 Pushpull con dos 5881*
y como ese es otro hilo, no tiene sentido que en este opines de ese.
ya que quien etntre a ese hilo no sabra lo que dices sobre por estar en este otro.

En este hilo opina sobre los temas planteados en este hilo, es solo una cuestión elemental de lógica.

Nadie esta diciendo que dejes de opinar solo que lo hagas de manera ordenada para que todos los que entren entiendan ya que no solo se trata de ti solamente.

Y no tengo costumbre de hablar de otras personas, y menso de quien no veo lo que dice


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 25, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Estas en un error, yo no descalifique ningún proyecto de nadie.
> 
> En el post 457 has puesto claramente que te refieres a *Amplificador clase AB1 Pushpull con dos 5881*
> y como ese es otro hilo, no tiene sentido que en este opines de ese.
> ...


y te seguis equivocando panda, se refiere a un link trunco sobre la descarga de un PDF que publique hace algunos años en este hilo, precisamente en la primer pagina, él no esta para nada fuera de lugar al opinar sobre ese esquema, inclusive, no veo por que sea incorrecto que opine sobre algo puesto en otro hilo siempre y cuando haga referencia al hilo en cuestion.

en cuanto a eso de que no es costumbre hablar de otras personas, te comento que lo que haces es denostar lo que plantié en su momento, mas precisamente aca:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/499413/ sin verificar que es precisamente el esquema que recalca joerco.

y en cuanto a que no ves lo que digo, no te hagas problema, por lo general, no ves lo que dice nadie que te diga algo que no te gusta.. yo que vos, abriria un poquito mas los ojos y trataria de no maltratar a la gente solo por pensar distinto


----------



## joerco (Sep 26, 2011)

Reitero, estoy en el tema que estoy, tienes razón pandacba que el link está mal... me lo cambió al publicarlo. Creo que eres el único que sigue empeñado en enseñarme a manejarme por aquí, te lo agradezco, pero esto ya lo tengo superado (lo de si estoy o no en el tema adecuado y lo del link erroneo).
 Tienes razón de nuevo pandacba al decir que tú no descalificaste a nádie... pero la sensación al leer tus opiniones me recuerda un refrán que dice "no hay mayor desprecio que el no hacer aprecio".
 Te pido disculpas si te molesté en algo.
P.D. Hago mío el último comentario de hazard (con su permiso).
      El comentario al que me refiero es el post nº466


----------



## RORO (Oct 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hola lucho, como estas, te comento un poco, el attachment no se logra ver, pero identifique una saldia single con triodo y salida pentodo.
> Ni la ECL84 ni la ECL86 son reemplazos ni sucesoras de la ECL82, la ECL84 se diseño como salida de video y la ECL86 junto con la ECL85 como salida de vertical, la ECL82 fue la que se diseño especificamente para audio y es equivalente a la 6BM8
> 
> La fuente no es ningún problem, se puede encargar que te hagan el trafo indicando los valores necesarios de alimentación.
> ...


creo que este kit es un poco caro , yo fabrique un ampli con valvulas 6bm8 y segun creo da 1.5 watts por canal

aca posteo una foto de el


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2011)

Caro o no caro eso depende de c/u y de sus posiblidades ecónomicas, como es algo sujetivo, lo dejo al parecer de c/u, la imagen solo intentaba mostrar lo compacto que puede llegar a ser.

Un ampli no da la potencia que uno crea, da lo que puede llegar a dar en función de los tubos y las tensiones utilzadoas, es algo más bien concreto.


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola, he vuelto al foro ya que consegui los trafos de alimentacion y de salida para hacer un push pull con el34.
Vengo siguiendo los post y veo que por su puesto estan muy avanzados en construcciones muy interesantes.
Yo en realidad como dije en algun momento estoy aprendiendo, este es mi primer proyecto, la idea es de hacer un mullard ya tengo varios esquemas, y la duda es en el filtrado de la fuente: he hecho las cuentas para la capacitancia y me da unos 860 uf. La duda es si colocar por ej dos de 500uf, o como en la mayoria de los esquemas filtrar con un bobinado - choque - y con capacitores mas chicos.
Porque veo que en los esquemas mas modernos no usan choque, filtran con capacitores y resistencias solamente. 
Gracias 
DAXMO


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

El clásico filtro de los equipos de tubos en general compuesto por dos filtros y un choque se conoce como filtro PI.
Esta forma obedecia a que en aquellos años los filtros de altas capacidades eran dificies de realizar y a su vez su precio era elevadìsimos, por eso se recurria al filtro pi, a fin de reducir el valor de los capacitores, hoy en dia se puede prescindir del inductor y aumentar el valor de los capacitores.

El mullard es un muy buen proyecto aparte de estar muy bien documentado, por lo que es muy recomendable


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 6, 2011)

Gracias pandcaba, meramente un  tema economico; aunque vi por ahi una publicacion en la que se mostraba un oscilador y con mas los calculos matematicos, donde la combinacion de la bobina con los capacitores mejoraba en zonas o angulos distintos de la cresta contra el capacitor solo.
Para mi es demasiado fino, creo voy a probar con buenos capacitores que salga lo mejor posible.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

El filtrado como en todo equipo electrónico tanto, valvular como estado sólido se hace acorde a las necesidaes, de echo hay estabilizadores de tensión echos con tubos y algunos tubos fueron diseñados para el desempeño específico, como estabilizadores de tensión.

El tubo 6C33C qu es un triodo doble cuya resistencia de placa es bajísima era utilzado por los sovieticos como un regulador de tensión en sus aviones mig, al ser descubierto este tubo tras el famoso caso de fuga de un piloto a japón estos importaron dichos tubos y vieron que por su bajísima impedancia de placa podia ser utilzado en amplificadores OTL, claro en rusia y en toda eruropa del este este tubo se aplica en ello......


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 10, 2011)

Si, Ahora estoy con el transformador de alimentacion, que me bobino una  empresa que esta en la web, ya voy a decir quien es que me tardo como tres meses....
El tema es que en el secundario de alta no me saben decir si tiene punto medio..., hay un cable negro que no me da impedancia con nada, supongamos que no es, voy a rectificar con puente de diodos 1N4007.
Bien la capacitancia para el filtrado siguiendo las cuentas me da unos 860uf, puede ser? Vi esquemas con eso, puede ser. Bueno si no consigo capacitores con 600V de aislacion `puedo poner por dos de 300 0 400 en serie.
El ampli va a trabajar con 450V en el punto medio de los trafos de salida, son ultralineales. me da 0,4 Ampere por canal, con potencia de los trafos de 50W c/u.
Lo que me falta calcular son las resistencias de la fuente, pense poner 100K por capacitor, solo de mirar esquemas.
Otra cosa que quiero hacer es un corte stand by para el encendido, donde sale el negativo de la rectificacion lo llevo a un interruptor en el frente, para primero darle corriente unos minutos a los filamentos (con el interruptor general), y luego habilitar la masa del amplificador, no se si me explique bien.
GRacias.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2011)

Si te hicicieron el bobinado para cuatro diodos fijate cuanto da en alterna, para ver que resistencias utilizar, cual esquema vas a armar?

posiblemente tu trafo tenga pantalla elestrostática por eso no te continuidad con nada, ese cable negro deberia ir a masa


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola
Quiero hacer el mullar el34 push pull con la salida ultralineal de 50W, las rejillas al 43%. 
En alterna sale con 319, lo tengo que medir, tiene que andar en eso porque esta calculado para rectificar con 4 diodos, los de salida van con este al punto medio con 450V. Por suerte el hombre me respondio - todo bien -
Ya estoy para arrancar, lo que quiero es ajustar estos detalles de la fuente.
Este lleva 2 ef86 y 2 12ax7 en el previo mas las 4 el34, solo me faltan las valvulas y los zocalos, estoy en tratativas; pero ya puedo arrancar con el gabinete, este va a ser cerrado con una ventana en todo el frente de acrilico para ver las valvulas, me gustaria dejar todo afuera pero con chicos...
Lo que consegui que anduve buscando como tres meses y le queria poner son los vumetros analogicos, aparentemente los voy a tener esta semana.
El babinete lo hago con madera enchapada color negro mate - lote de retazos -, el chasis con la chapa de alumnio. 
Cables de 1,5 mm para todo y 2,5 mm para los filamentos es exagerado?
Quiero tambien usar una masa comun con un lambre grueso de cobre pero no lo consegui hasta ahora.
Bueno despues les sigo contando, gracias por la paciencia, me gustaria ir subiendo fotos mas adelante, es con adjuntar archivo?
Gracias.


----------



## RORO (Oct 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Caro o no caro eso depende de c/u y de sus posiblidades ecónomicas, como es algo sujetivo, lo dejo al parecer de c/u, la imagen solo intentaba mostrar lo compacto que puede llegar a ser.
> 
> Un ampli no da la potencia que uno crea, da lo que puede llegar a dar en función de los tubos y las tensiones utilzadoas, es algo más bien concreto.


 
concuerdo contigo a cada cual determina el valor de cada equipo , pero por el precio se podria optar por algo mejor , sea comprado o via H.U.M 

SALUDOS


----------



## pandacba (Oct 12, 2011)

De todas formas no lo puse ni por el precio ni por la calidad si no a modo de ejemplo como con algo tan simple se puede hacer algo que tenga una buena presentación, creo que no captaste la idea y solo te quedaste en precio cosa que ni siquiera mencione porque no tenia nada que ver con la idea.
Tu has salid hablando de costes. Trata de entender la idea de los demás y no responder en base a las tuya porque sino se termina distorncinando todo y haciendo post que no tienen el más minimo de los sentidos con respecto al tema tratado lo que automaticamente lo convierte en mensajes desechables


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 12, 2011)

hola no endiendo mucho de valvulas pero me estan por dar un toca disco combinado estereo y queria saber si se puede hacer un ampli para guitarra con pre y todo se puede gracias


----------



## crimson (Oct 13, 2011)

Como poder se puede, si es estéreo usas en vez de un parlante, dos, uno con cada amplificador y el pre se puede modificar un poco para que acepte la guitarra. El tema es con qué habilidad en electrónica contás vos como para animarte a hacer las modificaciones. Saludos C


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 13, 2011)

Estoy comprando los componentes y resulta que capacitores con mucha aislacion no hay mucho para elgir, una posibilidad es el nichicon 2200uf -500v, pongo dos en paralelo, algun consejo?
Electroliticos normales de 430v me quedo corto, siempre hablado de filtrar la fuente, debo calcular tambien las resistencias.
El calculo de la capacitancia lo realice en base a los post de aqui, el ejemplo que use es de una fuente para un ampli comun, rremplace las variables y eso me da 860uf, capaz que hice lio corriendo las comas.
El otro aproximado es de 2200uf por ampere que me sirvio de comparacion, por eso creo que por ahi estoy en lo correcto.
Ademas utlizo el programita que emula fuentes de alimentacion y aparentemenete me da bien, salvo que interprete mal algun grafico.
No puedo hacer un filtro combinando capacitores en serie-paralelo, la aislacion sigue siendo baja en el sentido de poner dos 400v en serie. no? no.
Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 13, 2011)

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola no endiendo mucho de valvulas pero me estan por dar un toca disco combinado estereo y queria saber si se puede hacer un ampli para guitarra con pre y todo se puede gracias



Habria que ver que tubos tiene y en que estado se encuentran, una vez en posesiciòn del material fotografialo y sube las fotos a fin de de que podamos verlo y en base a ello aconssejarte



DAXMO dijo:


> Estoy comprando los componentes y resulta que capacitores con mucha aislacion no hay mucho para elgir, una posibilidad es el nichicon 2200uf -500v, pongo dos en paralelo, algun consejo?
> Electroliticos normales de 430v me quedo corto, siempre hablado de filtrar la fuente, debo calcular tambien las resistencias.
> El calculo de la capacitancia lo realice en base a los post de aqui, el ejemplo que use es de una fuente para un ampli comun, rremplace las variables y eso me da 860uf, capaz que hice lio corriendo las comas.
> El otro aproximado es de 2200uf por ampere que me sirvio de comparacion, por eso creo que por ahi estoy en lo correcto.
> ...



Creo que algo no esta bien, donde viste que son necesarios 2200uf???? es una varvaridad para un equipo valvular ojo al piojo con eso!!!


Los amplificadores de estado sólido que manejan bajas tensiones pero elevadas corrientes necesitan capacidades elevadas, pero en un equipo valvular que maneja corriente del orden de uno cientos de mA la capacidad necesaria es mucho menor.

Si colocas demasiada capacidad, el puente de diodos volara al encenderse el equipo, porque no te olvides que lo que almacena un condensador es energia, y esta involucrada la corriene y la tensión, para darte una idea revisa los distintos esquema tradicionaels y fijate los valores de capacidad utilizados


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 13, 2011)

Claro, los 2200 es un ejemplo, como dije antes habia calculado 860 que me sigue pareciendo mucho, esto sacado como para un amplificador solido. Pero los esquemas valvulares que tengo son todos con filtro pi, tengo que compensar eso con capacitores y el tema es que hay pocas opciones con aislamiento de 500v.
Lo que puedo a hacer es probar con dos de 50 uf por 500v en paralelo, me parece lo mas razonable, en el simulador sale bien.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 13, 2011)

DAXMO dijo:


> Claro, los 2200 es un ejemplo, como dije antes habia calculado 860 que me sigue pareciendo mucho, esto sacado como para un amplificador solido. Pero los esquemas valvulares que tengo son todos con filtro pi, tengo que compensar eso con capacitores y el tema es que hay pocas opciones con aislamiento de 500v.
> Lo que puedo a hacer es probar con dos de 50 uf por 500v en paralelo, me parece lo mas razonable, en el simulador sale bien.


podes usar tranquilamente capacitores de 470uF x 450V del tipo blindado, como los que se usan en las fuentes conmutadas tipo de PC


----------



## pandacba (Oct 13, 2011)

Si bien el inductor ayuda a bajar el valor de la capacidad, tampoco es tanta, debe guardr la relación potencia es decir a mayor amperaje mayor capacidad a menor amperaje la capacidad disminuye, aumentando un 50% sobre los valores originales ya esta bastante bien


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 14, 2011)

muchas gracias este domingo lo tengo que desarmar cuando termine  le saco fotos y las subo gracias por la ayuda y tengo un poco de base de electronica va soy electromecanico pero el los ampli me me estan gustando mas


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 18, 2011)

Bien, muy buena la ayuda gracias muchachos.


----------



## silvia espinel (Oct 24, 2011)

excelente gracias por ese aporte tan bueno hoy me la pase casi todo el día  ojeando los archivos seria genial para adaptarlos a un pre marshall de la serie valvestate


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2011)

Cual de ellos en particular?


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 31, 2011)

Consegui capacitores de 450v, para filtrar la fuente, voy a probar con dos de 47uf, son 94uf, esto era para el mullard que filtraba con dos de 8uf y el inductor (filtro pi). Igual es probable que le ponga uno (hay que bobinarlo).
Las resistencias que debo poner a cada capacitor en paralelo, no encontre como calcularlas, pero de ver otras fuentes le puedo poner 100k 3v a cada uno?, en el simulador se ve el efecto de la resistencia con ese valor, pareceria que esta bien.
Ah, hice el circuito que esta posteado para mover los vu con aguja y anda ok, si alguien lo probo, mueve bien los picos cae despacio y no tiene movimientos con demasiada vibracion,  muy bueno.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2011)

No lei nada de este post , encontré esta dire con muchos circuitos valvulares y se las dejo en custodia 

http://www.one-electron.com/FC_Consumer.html

Saludos !


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 13, 2011)

Puedes poner por cada electrolítico dos en serie de menor voltaje y compensados con dos resistencias en paraelo a cada uno de 220k o 270K de 2W para regular capacidades y que no tenga más uno que otro.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2011)

Si no se consiguieran seria una solución, pero por aqui no hace falta ya que se consiguen


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 14, 2011)

Hace rato estaba viendo en mercadolibre un Matched Pair de EL34 nuevas, marca Svetlana en 69 obamas, estará a buen precio? me siento tentado


----------



## pandacba (Nov 15, 2011)

Busca en Ebay, alli hay muchas ofertas, y podes comparar el precio, y echale un vistazo a lugares como Digikey o Little Diode.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 15, 2011)

Si, de hecho hay mas baratas, sin embargo no puedo importarlas debido a las limitaciones con las divisas en mi país... Sin embargo esas de ML las vi a buen precio, estoy tentado a comprar 4


----------



## pandacba (Nov 15, 2011)

Son Svetlana y te dicen: dale!! comprame!!! hazle caso compralas ya tendras para entrenerte en una unidad estereo o en una de mono de 4tubos en salida....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yo encararía primero el tema del transformador de salida, me parece que es el punto neurálgico para el armado (a mi criterio claro).

PD: entre las porquerías que ordené encontré un par de transformadores ultralineales para 6BQ5/EL84 y como 20 válvulas de ese tipo (las tengo que probar). Veré si me agarran "ganitas" y armo el par.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah garras que ha pasado contigo muchacho? donde esta ese empuje imparable? vamos recargas esas pilas, te queremos a full, haciendo de las tuyas como siempre, en todas tus facetas....

Tienes 20 de esos tubos, digamos que la mitad esten en condiciones, que tal  si haces una salida de tres tubos por rama, emplearas unas 12 en total u 8 al menos y lograras más potencia, tal vez el trafo de salida te quedo chico, pero arriba el espiritu emprendedor e investigador, dale subete a la black tiger, dale gas y devora el asfalto, siente de nuevo el viento en tu cara.....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ya veremos mi amigo comecañas 
Para más potencia tengo otras válvulas, si me agarra la señora ganas, lo armaría con los transformadores que tengo todo original Mullard (unos 15+15) o a lo sumo agregarle polarización fija, lo cual es suficiente para sacarme las ganas


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 15, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Yo encararía primero el tema del transformador de salida, me parece que es el punto neurálgico para el armado (a mi criterio claro).


Tengo un par desde el año pasado, 5K push-pull ultralineales *"TT-050-OT"*, aun me duele el bolsillo con lo que me costo importarlos 

Mas Info aqui: http://www.transcendar.com/3.html


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 15, 2011)

Si es así, avianti! A armar.


----------



## DAXMO (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola a todos, con las resistencias de los capacitores de la fuente quise decir 100k 3W no 3v, le pongo una en paralelo a cada uno.
Adjunto un par de fotos para compartir lo que voy armando, gracias, saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 15, 2011)

Black no te enojes, pero ayudare a doña ganas a que te atrape de una!!!!


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 15, 2011)

DAXMO dijo:


> Hola a todos, con las resistencias de los capacitores de la fuente quise decir 100k 3W no 3v, le pongo una en paralelo a cada uno.
> Adjunto un par de fotos para compartir lo que voy armando, gracias, saludos.



Muy lindo va tu proyecto DAXMO. 
Donde conseguiste los trafos acá en Argentina?. 
saludos y suerte
Juan Jose


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 16, 2011)

Daxmo: éste es el circuito original Mullard, a qué resistencias en paralelo a los condensadores te referís?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2011)

Esos trafos se parecen a estos


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 16, 2011)

Gracias panda! 
Muy buen dato. 
Ahora si capas que encaro un proyecto como este.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## DAXMO (Nov 18, 2011)

Los trafos son esos, vamos a ver que como son.
El circuito tambien es ese, pero la fuente no, rectifico con puente de diodos y despues filtro con los capacitores es ahi donde les pongo las resistencias a cada capacitor.
hablando de resistencias, me cuesta un poco bastante reconocerlas, tengo que medir cada una antes de hacer nada, ahora el fin de semana voy a hacer las entradas de corriente, la fuente y despues empiezo a zoldar los cables de filamentos - calefaccion -.
Gracias, ahi en el frente donde esta el calado, en ese rectangulo va un acrilico trasparente para que se vean las valvulas, arriba va tapado tengo que hacer las tapas de abajo y arriba perforadas pa que ventile.


----------



## kunce325 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hola por  favor me podrian ayudar? quiero armarme este sencillo amplificador hibrido con preamplificacion transistorizada que saque de una pgina yankee, mi problema es el siguiente: no puedo entender la letra referida a un componente del plano escrito y dibujado a mano por su autor el componente lo remarque con un circulo gris  alguien me puede ayudar y decirme como se llama ese componente? no entiendo la letra Gracias!! ahi lo adjunto al plano:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...07379901.28452.100000841172336&type=1&theater

y la pagina de donde lo saqué es este link:  http://home.alphalink.com.au/~cambie/EL36.htm


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2011)

Es un choque, de echo el dibujo indica una bobina


----------



## kunce325 (Nov 26, 2011)

sopeche que era un choque, entonces dado el lugar donde está hubicado y a  las patas que corresponde mas o menos que valor seria ese choque? como lo cosntruyo? solo me falta eso pues poseo todos los componentes descriptos y segun el autor si traducis el textode al lado del dibujo dice que ya armo 5 de esos con resultado mas que bueno dice que andan bien asi que lo voy a armar me arriesgo


----------



## pandacba (Nov 26, 2011)

En ese articulo muestra uno armado con dos valvulas y que el pone en la salida un transformador de 1K en el primario y lo acopla con capacitor, un esquema similar pero sin el transformador, es decir un autentico OTL utilzo Philips tanto en equipo de radios como en televisores, con una calidad, muy impresionante, claro Philips desrrollo para ello unos parlantes con 800 ohm de impedancia. Podes buscar en el foro esta el tema y alli he aportado bastante información.

En cuanto al choque como lamentablemente no dice nada en el articulo habra que experimentar un poco, puedes comprar algunas inductancias comerciales de varios valores con tal que soporten unos 100mA(no circula esa corriete por alli)


----------



## kunce325 (Dic 2, 2011)

Bueno voy a experimentar con el valor del choke a ver que pasa aka tengo varios para probar aunque antes decime si enumeré bien los pines de la valvula en este esquema gracias

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...07379901.28452.100000841172336&type=1&theater


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Si,  estan bien numeradas


----------



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

Algún día cuando tenga tiempo, construiré un ampli a válvulas, espero que sea más pronto que tarde...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2011)

No tenes que hacrlo todo de golpe, definir algo sencillo para empezar y luego de a poco el acopio de material, un dia tendras todo y alli manos a la obra


----------



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No tenes que hacrlo todo de golpe, definir algo sencillo para empezar y luego de a poco el acopio de material, un dia tendras todo y alli manos a la obra



Cierto es, pero me gusta hacer las cosas todas de una, no empezar y tener que aparcarlas por falta de tiempo...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2011)

Pero sucede que cuando tienes tiempo no tienes el material y a veces el dinero justo escasea..... en cambio de esa manera cuando te encuentres con tiempo, tambien te encontraras, con todo el material y podras trabajar hasta el final sin peros, de la otra forma ese tarde puede llegar a ser muy tarde, esto lo digo porque ya lo he visto no una sino muchas veces


----------



## kunce325 (Dic 7, 2011)

lo mejor es ir juntando todo de apoco todos los materiales faltantes aparecen de alguan u otra forma cuando tenes un tiempo libre te ocupas de buscarlos y los guardas en una cajita con el nombre del proyecto cuando queres acordar tenes todo listo para el armado que es lo mas facil y placentero, eso sí, repasar una y otra vez el circuito buscando algun posible error antes del armado final


----------



## kunce325 (Dic 11, 2011)

Pandacba decime si en este circuito que te pregunte la otra vez, los transitores bc547 y bd679 no llevan alguna otra coneccion de alimentacion que no sea la que viene del pin 8 de la valvula con la resistencia de 1M asi como está funciona? no hay que agregar nada?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...07379901.28452.100000841172336&type=1&theater


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 11, 2011)

kunce325 dijo:


> Pandacba decime si en este circuito que te pregunte la otra vez, los transitores bc547 y bd679 no llevan alguna otra coneccion de alimentacion que no sea la que viene del pin 8 de la valvula con la resistencia de 1M asi como está funciona? no hay que agregar nada?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...07379901.28452.100000841172336&type=1&theater




ehmmmm... asi como esta podria andar.. mi duda es justamente esa resistencia de 1Mohm puesta asi, pero con probar no cuesta nada...te doy un consejo, chequéa los amplificadores Musicman...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 11, 2011)

Solo saqué unas cuentas "al vuelo".
Ese regulador de corriente (los 2 transistores más las 2 resistencias) debe dejar pasar unos 60 mA.
Eso implica que en el cátodo deben haber unos 15 o 20 volts.
O sea que entre placa y cátodo hay unos 290 volts, y, circulando 60 mA son unos 17 watts de disipación continua. Esto estaría en el límite de la configuración como tetrodo, sin embargo, conectada como triodo, la disipación máxima (según hoja de datos) es de solo 10 watts.
Conclusión: no me gusta para nada, sorry.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2011)

Pequeño detalle, esta en grilla a masa, (algo asi como grilla común) etrada por el cátodo, via el BD679, que me parece algo "durengui para manejar señal, salvo que sea de un par de volts"



Si bien suena raro es muy utilzado en los TV, donde la señal entra por cátodo, tal como ese caso y la grilla 1 va a masa y maneja con un par de volts una gran amplitud, y digamos que tiene un ancho de banda condiserable, el video es más denso que el audio.....


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 12, 2011)

Si respecto de los proyectos, hay que tratar de hacerse el tiempo, pero para conseguir lo que va en el proyecto... despues el armado...esa ansiedad de ir avanzando luego es la gratitud.
Capaz que como dijo el amigo tenes todo el tiempo y te faltan otras cosas.
El proyecto mio esta casi terminado, ya solde todo y lo estoy revisando repetidas veces, ... salve un par de pifiadas.
A fin de cuentas ya paso casi un año desde que lo encare... aun a lo ultimo teniendo todos los componentes igual se estiro, pero bueno ahora falta probarlo haber que pasa, les debo unas fotos.
Abrazos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 13, 2011)

DAXMO dijo:


> Si respecto de los proyectos, hay que tratar de hacerse el tiempo, pero para conseguir lo que va en el proyecto... despues el armado...esa ansiedad de ir avanzando luego es la gratitud.
> Capaz que como dijo el amigo tenes todo el tiempo y te faltan otras cosas.
> El proyecto mio esta casi terminado, ya solde todo y lo estoy revisando repetidas veces, ... salve un par de pifiadas.
> A fin de cuentas ya paso casi un año desde que lo encare... aun a lo ultimo teniendo todos los componentes igual se estiro, pero bueno ahora falta probarlo haber que pasa, les debo unas fotos.
> Abrazos



acordate del consejo de fogonazo, antes de enchufar todo y ver si anda, martillate las dos manos

empeza por probar etapa por etapa! siempre desde la etapa de entrada en adelante, pones la primer valvula, y chequeas, revisas tensiones en cada pin de cada zocalo... etc, despues pones la siguiente valvula y vas chequeando, tomate tu tiempo, si enchufas todo de una, y llegas a tener un pifie o algo mal calculado, vas a tener fuegos artificiales antes de navidad

acordate si es que tenes preset de bias, ajustarlo a maxima tension negativa, *ANTES* de poner las valvulas de salida y chequear que en los pines de los zocalos de las valvulas de salida esta tension sea la correcta.


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola a todos,  termine el amplificador les adjunto algunas fotos.
El encendido fue con problemas: primero enciendo el circuito de filamentos y va bien, se iluminan todas la valvulas, pero cuando encendi el ampli (stand by) con la otra perilla veo un gran bajon de tension en el led testigo y la luz de los vumetros, como si tuvuera una gran carga... y a los dos minutos mas o menos... ruido shshshhhhh y humo (poco porque lo corte).
Aparentemente creo que queme el trafo de alimentacion, no se porque no me doy cuenta en el circuito que pude ser.
El punte rectificador esta bien, me habre zarpado con las resistencias que estan en paralelo con los capacitores del filtro, son dos de 47uf x 450v y c/u tiene un resistencia de 100K 3 W.
No se que puede haber generado tanta carga, los capacitores estan bien, y el trafo que do re calentito en solo 2 minutos... volaba.

Abrazos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2011)

Si pusiste un fusible adecuado no deberia haber rotura de trafo, si el trafo se quemo el olor y el humo todavia lo estarias sintiento y anoche habrias dorimido con tu can jajaja

Cuando se pone en marcha un equipo de estos lo primero que se hace es hacer una prueba sin los tubos y verificar las tensiones alternas y a la salida del rectificador, se van poniendo de a una y se efectuan mediciones con volumen cerrado y obvio sin carga y se mide que las tensiones esten correctas asi hasta poner los tubos de potencia.

Recorda que los tubos no emiten en forma instantanea, pasa unos momentos hasta que los filamentos calefacciones el Cátodo debidamente, y el sonido o soplido va aumentando lentamente

Quita los tubos y realiza la prueba de nuevo como te indique y conta que sucede


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 14, 2011)

Si... omiti ese paso, me confie, pero salio humito con olor... lo vuelvo a conectar y lo mido como debia haber hecho?, no se habra quemado alguna parte del secundario? Me llama la atencion la temperatura de golpe.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2011)

pone el tester a la salida del puente y encende para ver que pasa, si la tensíón no llega a su valor apaga de una


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 14, 2011)

Si, primero voy a sacar esas dos resistencias y las voy a medir, no me acuerdo realmente los valores que tenian, por ahi le pongo unas mas chicas, despues voy a medir asi como vos me dijiste a ver que pasa, en una de esas todavia el trafo esta rescatable.

Nunca me quedo claro el cableado de ese trafo, tiene tambien un cable negro que en su momento lo medi y no me daba nada, debe ser una pantalla electrostatica..., yo lo puse a masa... tambien puede ser segun el fabricante el punto medio de alterna del secundario (pero mediria con el secundario), asi que por eso tambien lo puse a masa, salvo que lo desconecte, tambien tiene salida de bias que no las uso asi que estan aisladas. Que se yo, la verdad que reviso el circuito y no encuentro si hay un corto. El fusible tiene un hilo de cobre no debe resistir mas de 2 ampere.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2011)

Les dejo un Quad y un Zodiac en custodia 


Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les dejo un Quad y un Zodiac en custodia
> 
> 
> Saludos !



llevalos para aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-trasmisores-todo-valvulas-38420/index6.html incluye todo a valvulas


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 14, 2011)

DAXMO dijo:


> Si, primero voy a sacar esas dos resistencias y las voy a medir, no me acuerdo realmente los valores que tenian, por ahi le pongo unas mas chicas, despues voy a medir asi como vos me dijiste a ver que pasa, en una de esas todavia el trafo esta rescatable.
> 
> Nunca me quedo claro el cableado de ese trafo, tiene tambien un cable negro que en su momento lo medi y no me daba nada, debe ser una pantalla electrostatica..., yo lo puse a masa... tambien puede ser segun el fabricante el punto medio de alterna del secundario (pero mediria con el secundario), asi que por eso tambien lo puse a masa, salvo que lo desconecte, tambien tiene salida de bias que no las uso asi que estan aisladas. Que se yo, la verdad que reviso el circuito y no encuentro si hay un corto. El fusible tiene un hilo de cobre no debe resistir mas de 2 ampere.


yo te diria que releas con atencion el post Nº526


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2011)

El cable negro que no tiene continuidad con ningún otro cableado es de la pantalla electrostática y debe ir a masa, eso esta bien


----------



## RORO (Dic 14, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> felicitaciones muy prolijo !!!!! te hago una consulta que programa usaste para la placa



Oupe el expresspcb que se baja gratis


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 18, 2011)

Bueno, sinceramente debo decir que como principiante cometi el terrible error o errores, taba al reves el puente rectificador, me confundi con la marca delos diodos , tal marca va para donde va la corriente.
Asi que saque el trafo, lo medi afuera y esta mal, el secundario que tendria que dar 320v da 530v y el de filamentos da 8.5 en alterna y la mitad con el punto medio, hay alguna posibilidad que lo desarme y lo vuelva a aislar con barniz?.
los capacitores no aparentan daños, desde afuera, ahora vuelvo a empezar, las valvulas las controle con el tester en los pin de filamentos y estarian ok.
Saludos, no se rian!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2011)

DAXMO dijo:


> Bueno, sinceramente debo decir que como principiante cometi el terrible error o errores, taba al reves el puente rectificador, me confundi con la marca delos diodos , tal marca va para donde va la corriente.
> Asi que saque el trafo, lo medi afuera y esta mal, el secundario que tendria que dar 320v da 530v y el de filamentos da 8.5 en alterna y la mitad con el punto medio, hay alguna posibilidad que lo desarme y lo vuelva a aislar con barniz?.
> los capacitores no aparentan daños, desde afuera, ahora vuelvo a empezar, las valvulas las controle con el tester en los pin de filamentos y estarian ok.
> Saludos, no se rian!!!


 

*Cambiale la batería al tester y volvé a medir*


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 18, 2011)

Si increiblemete, cambie la bateria y midio bien!!!, 6,3 y 320v en el secundario.
Ahora, si despues de esa gran calentada mide bien, andara bien? yo conte antes que hubo algo de olor a quemado, es del trafo algo de olor tiene, capaz sigue rescatable. 
Lo estoy probando con la lampara en serie y va ok.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2011)

Probalo un rato con dos lámparas de filamento *en serie* , de 25watts x 220 V conectadas a los 320 Vca


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 18, 2011)

Ok, bien, haber que hace, sabes que el tester me indicaba bateria baja ni bola le di.
Estuve toqueteando los diodos, de un lado del puente la corriente va y biene, lo voy a cambiar, mañana compro diodos. Ahora dejo un rato el trafo con las lamparas.
Gracias, despues escribo un saludo.


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 20, 2011)

Despues de las pruebas del trafo, cambie el puente rectificador que estaba para atras, hice un par de mediciones y pruebas poniendo las valvulas de apares, despues las de potencia.
Y al final lo conecte a un sub woofer estereo de 160w, por las dudas... A los cinco minutos... lo saque, puse bafles... y ahora lo estoy usando...
No puedo creer como anda.. lo que se escucha, la claridad, los picos de graves y agudos...no se como explicarlo...
Gracias a ustedes por la gran mano, una gran experiencia para empezar con este proyecto que ya esta resulto... ya seguire con otro.

Un abrazo


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 20, 2011)

unas fotos no vendrian mal, enhorabuena!!


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 20, 2011)

Publique fotos ver post 527 y otro anterior, ahota adjunto algunas actuales.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 20, 2011)

que envidia, hoy estube paseando por tiendas de musica y vi un ampli marshal con un frontal similar al tuyo muy bueno...


----------



## nicolas1994 (Dic 29, 2011)

hola si encontre en mi casa estas valvulas que estan nuevas sin uso y queria saber si me podian dar una mano para armar un ampli necesitaria algun diagrama o algo y saber si esats valvulas sirven, aca les dejo los nombres de las valvulas 6dq6b dy802 6aw8a 1b3gt de estas tengo 2 y la ultima que tengo es una ey88, desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## alejandrozama (Ene 10, 2012)

hola que tal. bueno pues hace tiempo que trato de construirme un amplificador de valvulas, encontre unas usadas que me salieron muy baratas y la verdad me surgieron muchas dudas es por eso que pido ayuda

las valvulas son las siguientes:
1.- wastinghouse 50L6GT
1.- philips miniwatt 12BE6
1.- philips miniwatt 12BA6
1.- philips miniwatt 12A     (lo demas no se distingue las letras se han borrado)


1.- quisiera saber si alguien conoce algun diagrama para armar un amplificador con estas valvulas que cuento???

2.- como podria identificar las valvula que se le han borrado las letras????

3.- de que modelo de valvulas hay muchos diagramas de amplificadores de valvulas (cuales son las mas usadas o mas populares)?????


gracias por su tiempo y  estare pendiente de sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2012)

Intenta esto, por ejemplo: *12BE6*


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 13, 2012)

Hola a todos!!!

Alguien sabe si existe o existió un apmplicador que tenga pentodos EL34 o 6L6GC usando en la etapa de preamplificación valvulas 12AX7?? ya que estas valvulas todavía las fabrican y se pueden conseguir en modo par o cuatro unidades testeadas,  yo tuve un amplificador The fisher con valvulas 7189 y valvulas 12AX7 en la etapa de potencia, y su sonido era simplemente hermoso, pero era solo de 17W por canal , y estoy con ganas de hacerme uno de al menos 50W por canal, y con las 12AX7 en la etapa pre, es muy fiable. Si alguien tiene planos, y me indique donde se consiguen los trafos a si toque importarlos yo lo hago!!!

De antemano gracias por leer

Saludos!!!!


----------



## ronces (Ene 16, 2012)

hola a todos otra vez por aky, hola Luis Eduardo Sanchéz, aqui en mexico las conseguimos ese tipo de valvulas, eso si con un costo poco alto, no se en tu pais pero la mejor recomendacion  es que las compres por internet,hay varios sitios que las venden no conosco ninguno, pero algunas personas de este foro te podran decir donde y con respecto a un diagrama los puedes descargar o buscar por el mismo medio. un saludo.


----------



## DAXMO (Ene 17, 2012)

Aqui en el foro hay circuitos para esas valvulas, debes estudiar el tipo de circuito que necesitas y decidido eso conseguir como primer medida los transformadores, en tu pais debe haber alguna persona o empresa que los bobine. Es una tarea artesanal pero no imposible, yo mismo pienso en ocasiones en armar mis propios trafos.
Si los compras por internet debes estar muy atento a las especificaciones, deben ajustarse a tu circuito.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 20, 2012)

Hola Daxmo gracias por responder!

El tema que me preocupa es el trafo debido a que el nucleo es de una aleción especial de silicio/hierro en donde la permeabilidad magnetica es muy alta (mayor a 10000 gaus), y pues aqui en colombia ese núcleo se consique de segunda mano, y la única persona cualificada para esa labor de fabricarlo (que son complejos por lo que cambian el sentido de bobinado para el ajuste de las impedancias), ya no los realiza. Si tu sabes algun distribuidor que los venda en tu pais  te agradezco me informes !

Gracias y cordial saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2012)

Las antiguas laminaciones de hierrro silicio "grano orientado" , eran bastante fáciles de reconocer a "ojímetro" ( sin realizar mediciones) , ya que eran más quebradizas y vidriosas que las convencionales de hierro silicio normal .

Pero creo que con los actuales sistemas de laminación eso ya no ocurre.

¿ Alguien tiene algún secreto para reconocerlas a simple vista ?

Saludos !


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las antiguas laminaciones de hierrro silicio "grano orientado" , eran bastante fáciles de reconocer a "ojímetro" ( sin realizar mediciones) , ya que eran más quebradizas y vidriosas que las convencionales de hierro silicio normal .
> 
> Pero creo que con los actuales sistemas de laminación eso ya no ocurre.
> 
> ...


2M, si, primero y principal, son de 0.25 o 0.35mm de espesor, y ademas, tienen la superficie color gris topo opaco completamente, y si llegas a doblar la chapa, donde se forma el pliegue se pone blancuzco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2012)

¡ Buenos datos  , gracias ché  !


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 21, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> 2M, si, primero y principal, son de 0.25 o 0.35mm de espesor, y ademas, tienen la superficie color gris topo opaco completamente, y si llegas a doblar la chapa, donde se forma el pliegue se pone blancuzco.



 entonces acabo te tirar un hermoso nucleo de grano orientado como de 4cm de lado en la pata central...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 21, 2012)

ernestogn dijo:


> entonces acabo te tirar un hermoso nucleo de grano orientado como de 4cm de lado en la pata central...


zzzzzzzzz laminacion Nº60.... anda al tacho a recuperar esa laminacion!


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 21, 2012)

uhhhh.,fue hace como 10 dias, sino ya estaba cartoneandolo. 
lo que no se  es de donde salio ese trafo , hace años que anda dando vueltas en casa
por lo menos me quedo el carretel 

.....por otro lado , recupere un par de  radio muy  viejas a válvulas, incompletas 
¿que se podrá hacer con esto?. prometo fotos!


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 23, 2012)

Yo estoy trabajando en este amplificador:






La cuestión es que no dispongo de válvulas 6Н2П (12AX7) sino que las que tengo son 6Н1П (6DJ8, 6BQ7A). Quiero sustituirlas para montar el amplificador porque no tengo otras pero tendré que modificar el bias.

¿Creen que sea adecuado?


----------



## DAXMO (Ene 24, 2012)

Eduardo

Yo contacte un bobinador por la web, aqui hay varios fabricantes de trafos, no se como sera el tema del envio al exterior, tal vez por correo. No conozco como sera la normativa en tu pais respecto al ingreso en el sentido que tal vez tengas que tramitar una importacion... por los costos.

Saludos.



Hola foro

Estuve viendo post viejos, luego de construir el ampli con el34, que anda barbaro, ahora quiero tentar de construir el pre-amplificador con control de tonos, volumen y si da que mezcle una entrada de microfono, ...a lo mas importante... la entrada de fono.
Bien, hacerlo todo valvular me parace que no, puede ser viable hacer algun circuito hibrido, en unos post del 2007 hay unos circuitos valvulares pero sin controles de tono, y no me tengo que olvidar de la entrada de fono.
Voy a estudiar.
Es oportuno preguntar si debo cambiar al foro de pequeña señal.

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2012)

Si te animás a hacer uno valvular, te recomiendo de la misma Mullard éste circuito:





En su momento lo armé y realmente era un delicia 
En esta página tenés todos los datos constructivos de la publicación original:
http://r-type.org/static/pre.htm
No es necesario que hagas el selector de entradas tan complejo como el original, por lo que comentás, con solo la entrada de phono y auxiliar sería suficiente. Si bien tiene también entrada de micrófono, no la mezcla.


----------



## DAXMO (Ene 25, 2012)

Black Tiger

Ta bueno, me gusta; la entrada se puede simplificar, la unica distinta hoy es la de phono, despues tiene varios switch con opciones que la verdad que yo no las usaria, se puede simplificar un poco.
Habria que armar una fuente, rectificar la corriente de filamentos tambien... puede ser... lo que me parece que la ef86 ...ta media dificil.
Agradecido por el dato, voy a estudiar.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 26, 2012)

Dax: en ML vi unas EF86 a buen precio 
La fuente podes usar la misma del amplificador (así es como estaba planeado originalmente).


----------



## DAXMO (Ene 27, 2012)

Si si estaba pensado asi, pasa que la fuente yo la modifique, no quiero cargar mas el trafo y tendria que modificar el chasis para sacar el enchufe.
Tengo varias ideas para hacer, alimentar filamentos con corriente rectificada, agregar una entrada de microfono que mezcle en la entrada de señal antese de la primer valvula; tendria que tener un circuito propio para la entrada y ver que potenciometro usar.
El selector de entrada tiene 4 pistas, se conseguiran asi?
Me gusta el circuito la entrafa de phono no necesita un circuito aparte RIAA, levanta todo desde abajo, no se las otra entradas si usar el previsto para tape (56k) o las de resistencia de 1M.
Me fije y un ampli comun tiene sensibilidad en la entarada de 22k (200mv) para cd etc.
Sigo analizando, un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 28, 2012)

> El selector de entrada tiene 4 pistas, se conseguiran asi?


Sí, se consiguen. Pero como vos vas a usar menos combinaciones, uno de 4 polos 3 posiciones (para tener las entradas de phono, mic y aux) sería suficiente. Y eso se logra con 2 "pisos".
El conector que se solía poner para enviar los cables de la fuente era un zócalo octal


----------



## kunce325 (Ene 29, 2012)

Hola me encontre en una tienda abandonada un tesoro jeje trafos de diversos valores para valvulares entre los cuales hay uno que dice 320 + 320 v  150ma  con 6,3 v para el filamento  me serviria para un single ended EL34?  almenos los 320 ++320? emtre esos trafos tambien habia uno de 230 +230 y 6,3 para el filamento que ya lo use para un mini ampli Ecl82 single ended


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 1, 2012)

Mmm, estoy pensando en poner cinco entradas mas un mic que se mezcle.
Ahora digo yo (un poco loco estoy) que pasa si le pongo internamente, pero que se seleccione como una entrada mas, es decir que el selector abra la entrada de: un reproductor de mp3 de esos sencillos que andan con una sola pila.
Si lo alimento con el voltaje que va, lo puedo colocar internamente pero que se vea la pantallita por una ventana, y los botones los remplazo por clavijas pulsador (esos contactos deben funcionar a masa) para manejarlo desde el frente, ademas con la ficha usb tambien en el frente.
Despues veremos los voltajes del audio para entrar...
Tengo varias ideas. 
Otra ademas de eso, para reemplazar el selector, lo podria hacer con potenciometros, tipo consolita, un volumen para cada entrada y un master.

Un Abrazo



No...mirando el esquema..., con potenciometros no puedo alimentar la grilla, tendria que hacerlo manualmente con perillas... un despiole, tiene que ser con un selector de cuatro polos no veo como si no.
Igual usar tanto potenciometro va en demerito de la calidad del sonido posiblemente. Pero si usar un potenciometro para el mic, porque al mezclarse con una entrada uso la alimentacion de grilla de esa entrada, capaz que va.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2012)

Hola gente, la verdad no sé si alguien pregunto por este circuito (si es así pido disculpa, pero este tema tiene mucho rollo) encontré este circuito hace mucho tiempo y ayer a la tarde desarme un TV que traía algunas de las piezas que me faltaban (mismo el amplificador de TV no andaba, sino ni lo desarmaba directamente levanto el circuito y creo una placa nueva) en fin...



Buscando anoche encontré una pagina alemana el cual menciona al circuito y este lo armo, pero las fotos no concuerdan con los datos y le a agregado cosas. Cierro diciendo este circuito es factible si lo quiero armar 

yyy... Me olvidaba el link de *FOGONASO* se quebró o algo dice de ADSL en fin no esta los datos de construir transformadores de impedancia. Alguno tiene algún datasheet o alguna pagina para informarme del tema...

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> ... Me olvidaba el link de *FOGONASO* se quebró o algo dice de ADSL en fin no esta los datos de construir transformadores de impedancia. Alguno tiene algún datasheet o alguna pagina para informarme del tema...



Parece que la página desapareció.

En esta otra página de un "Reconocido" fabricante puedes encontrar algunos datos en base a la/las válvulas que emplees y su circuito.

http://www.lundahl.se/

*! Enjoy it ¡*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2012)

Gracias! *fogonaso* y me queda la inconita si ¿este circuito es factible?...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Gracias! *fogonaso* y me queda la inconita si ¿este circuito es factible?...



Factible: *Si*
Peligroso: *SI*, está alimentado con un auto-transformador lo cual significa tensión de línea conectada a chasis.

Un dibujo ilustrativo sobre el tema:


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 5, 2012)

Además de lo que te comentó el señor de la quemazón, es un circuito de muy baja calidad, ni si quiera tiene realimentación.


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 5, 2012)

Ese circuito ademas debe tener ruido hum, digo por lo simple de la fuente, casi nada de filtro.
Una pregunta, que me quedo siempre la duda y me fui olvidando, las ef86 tienen un par de pines que son shielded (creo que se escribe asi) es blindaje? yo no conecte, deberia ir a masa?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2012)

no pienso conectarlo a la linea aunque en los TV venían con resistencia en serie, pero tengo transformadores. Entonces se puede arma la calidad como dice tiger pesima, pero al menos habré creado algo no?



DAXMO dijo:


> Ese circuito ademas debe tener ruido hum, digo por lo simple de la fuente, casi nada de filtro.
> Una pregunta, que me quedo siempre la duda y me fui olvidando, las ef86 tienen un par de pines que son shielded (creo que se escribe asi) es blindaje? yo no conecte, deberia ir a masa?



a esta altura esta cosas se saben...


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 5, 2012)

Y no, estoy aprendiendo, andar anda bien... para mejorar hay suguro varias cosas, por ej los cableados que se yo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sin dudas practicar y armar es bueno. Pero aún con pocos componentes, se pueden hacer las cosas bien.
Mirá el circuito de esta página: http://r-type.org/static/3-3.htm
Lo único que tendrías que hacer es eliminar R9 y C4. Debe haber otros específicos, pero imagino que esto debería funcionar mucho mejor que el que pusiste


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 6, 2012)

Un circuito simple es sinonimo de falta de calidad, es ley


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2012)

esa ley no se aplica en esquemas con valvulas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 6, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Un circuito simple es sinonimo de falta de calidad, es ley





el-rey-julien dijo:


> esa ley no se aplica en esquemas con valvulas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Yo diría que eso es relativo..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2012)

la poca experiencia  que tengo en valvular,solo monte dos amplificadores y sonaron muy bien,esquemas muy simples,también arme un híbrido con válvula con vajo voltaje y sonaba de lujo¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## MetroBioCen (Feb 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Peligroso: *SI*, está alimentado con un auto-transformador lo cual significa tensión de línea conectada a chasis.



Si se dejara el auto-transformador, quizás se puede poner un transformador pequeño en la entrada de señal para aislar la línea de la entrada y proteger el equipo que genera el audio. (y de paso a las personas )


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 6, 2012)

No es relativo si usas cosas meras obtendras algo simple que luego el conformismo entre a trabajar son otros 10 a parte esto viene de la ley de la energia

y como no busco magia prefiero el conformismo y elijo lo simple...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2012)

MetroBioCen dijo:


> Si se dejara el auto-transformador, quizás se puede poner un transformador pequeño en la entrada de señal para aislar la línea de la entrada y proteger el equipo que genera el audio. (y de paso a las personas )



Si te pones a mejorar ese esquema hay buena cantidad de cosas para arreglar, ¿ No sería mejor, directamente, buscar un esquema mejor ?


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 22, 2012)

Re lei los datasheet de las ef86, y  el blindaje es interno, los pines 2 y 7 no se conectan a nada tal cual en ningun esquema estan conectados.
Tenia la duda no le habia prestado atencion.


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 23, 2012)

Volviendo al esquema del pre mullard, muy factible que lo haga, de hecho de todas las ideas que expuse no va ninguna. Cambie el foco y lo quiero hacer sin ningun potenciometro de control de nada, solo el selector de entradas y un control de volumen sin pista de carbon.
Me gusta mas asi simple, tirando a hi-end.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2012)

DAXMO dijo:


> . . .  lo quiero hacer sin ningun potenciometro de control de nada, solo el selector de entradas y un control de volumen sin pista de carbon.
> Me gusta mas asi simple, tirando a hi-end.
> 
> Saludos


 
Entonces leete esto , no para comprarlo sino para construittelo vos mismo 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-volumen-magnetico-51261/

Saludos !


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 24, 2012)

No me convence, igual uno de los links no funca, no lo puedo ver por dentro, pero un circuito magnetico entre el pre y la potencia???
Capaz que es un gran invento, quien es esa gente? y el precio...
Los comentarios de los amigos del foro no ayudan, y es verdad con el tema del hi end como en muchos  rubros hay mucho humo, muchos venden humo, habria que ver como funciona, el tema que si tiene transformador para atenuar la salida seguro que mete algun ruido. Si no va de dimer para las luces del living.

Un abrazo, pero voy con el mullard, si le saco los tonos hay que recortar un poco el circiuto vamo a ver, y si no consigo o es muy caro el control de volumen le pongo un potenciometro...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2012)

DAXMO dijo:


> le pongo un potenciometro...


 
Ponele un "cermet" que no es de carbón  

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2012)

una idea,si a un transformador (conectado en la entrada del ampli) le movemos el nucleo con un tornillo o alguna suerte de mecanismo ,se podría bajar y subir el volumen de ese modo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2012)

Así le variás la inductancia . . .  la complicás.

Me parece recordar que era un autotransformador de audio con muchas derivaciones conectada a una selectora . . . .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 26, 2012)

no será algo _así_ tipo como el control de volumen que puse yo en mi equipo?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65371&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1325731652


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 28, 2012)

Se ve muy chico, ese es un paso a paso? La otra que estuve probando el ampli con el sonido plano plano, y la verdad que como en otros amplis a mi me gusta un toquecito mas de graves. hay que ir probando, por ahi sacrificar componentes en la construccion para que quede mas ¨puro¨ , despues hacen falta para satisfacer la oreja, no creo que tenga oidos hi end.
Mientras tanto voy a ir consguiendo el trafo de alimentacion y el selector de entradas a ver que hay para empezar.

Saludos. Gracias.


----------



## paloionico (Mar 5, 2012)

muchachos tengan cuidado con las valvulas chinas de M.L. ,las ef86 rinden la mitad son flaquisimas y las 6dq6 finas no caminan ,lamparas chinas promedio de 3 meses de vida ,tengan cuidado.


----------



## rosbuitre (Jul 15, 2012)

Hola
Como atenuador podes usar el Khozmo como el que use en mi SET300B, DACT o uno a transformador como el Sowter, no son nada baratos, si no queres con pista de carbón y gastar pocos dolares ALPS Japoneses.

S*a*l*u*d*o*s
Osvaldo

Khozmo
http://www.khozmo.com/products_smd.html

DACT
http://www.dact.com/html/attenuators.html

Sowter
http://www.sowter.co.uk/transformer-attenuators.php




DAXMO dijo:


> Se ve muy chico, ese es un paso a paso? La otra que estuve probando el ampli con el sonido plano plano, y la verdad que como en otros amplis a mi me gusta un toquecito mas de graves. hay que ir probando, por ahi sacrificar componentes en la construccion para que quede mas ¨puro¨ , despues hacen falta para satisfacer la oreja, no creo que tenga oidos hi end.
> Mientras tanto voy a ir consguiendo el trafo de alimentacion y el selector de entradas a ver que hay para empezar.
> 
> Saludos. Gracias.


----------



## DAXMO (Jul 16, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte, ya estoy cosntruyendo el previo con ef86, adjuntare algunas fotos en el foro pequeña señal.
Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 26, 2012)

Aqui le mando unas imagenes .-
marca general electric.mod 7700.-
28 watts por canal
4 pentodos por haces dirigidos(beam pentode):6973
1 rectificadora: 6AX4/GZ34
1 rectificadora:6X4
2 triodo-pentodo:6AW8A
2 doble triodo:12AX7
2 doble triodo: 7025(=12AX7,pero para hi-fi)
Seria interesante conseguir el circuito....no?
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 27, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Aqui le mando unas imagenes .-
> marca general electric.mod 7700.-
> 28 watts por canal
> 4 pentodos por haces dirigidos(beam pentode):6973
> ...


 muy lindo ampli, hace rato que quiero conseguir uno de estos!!!


sus deseos son ordenes http://gregory.webng.com/G7700/G7700schem.jpg


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 27, 2012)

Gracias,Electromecanico,voy a estudiar el circuito.  
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 27, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Gracias,Electromecanico,voy a estudiar el circuito.
> Saludos
> Gustavo


lo vas a actualizar? un poco capacitores resistencias conectores, potenciometros?? aunque sea empeza por cambiarle todos los capacitores


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 28, 2012)

Electromecanico,no tengo ese ampli,solo las imagenes que mande,para que puedan observar todos.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## kunce325 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hola me pueden ayudar? quiero armarme este single ended de este esquema y quiero que me digasn si esta todo en orden como para empezar a armarlo tengo todos los componentes, diganme si los eletroliticos de la fuente estan bien señalados las polaridades creo que veo alguno al revés en el esquema muchas gracias son novato y es por eso que me estoy largando con este proyecto sencillo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 6, 2012)

kunce325 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 82992
> 
> Hola me pueden ayudar? quiero armarme este single ended de este esquema y quiero que me digasn si esta todo en orden como para empezar a armarlo tengo todos los componentes, diganme si los eletroliticos de la fuente estan bien señalados las polaridades creo que veo alguno al revés en el esquema muchas gracias son novato y es por eso que me estoy largando con este proyecto sencillo


efectivamente, el capacitor que está en paralelo con la salida B está al revez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

El transformador de salida puede ser un 220-12 V ¿no?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El transformador de salida puede ser un 220-12 V ¿no?


la verdad no 2M. es una de las peores opciones. ademas, necesita entre hierro, lo que puede hacer es conseguirse un trafo de salida de audio de tv, hasta hace poco se conseguian si buscabas lo suficiente....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

Si ya se que es horroroso , pero podria salir de la emergencia con uno , armarlo y después reemplazarlo


----------



## kunce325 (Nov 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> efectivamente, el capacitor que está en paralelo con la salida B está al revez.



Y los watts de las resistencias como los ven? alguna otra cosita para corregir o tener en cuenta?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 6, 2012)

kunce325 dijo:


> Y los watts de las resistencias como los ven? alguna otra cosita para corregir o tener en cuenta?


y.. las resistencias en el circuito de fuente, yo las cambiaria por 2 o 3 w de metal film, la que esta en el catodo de la el84 le pondria de 2W metal film tambien,  las de anodo, o  placa, de 1w de metal film...


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola muchachos ya hace un tiempo que estoy con ganas de armar un amplificador a válvulas y sin querer revisando en la chatarra que tengo almacenada encontré un par de ecl82  y dos az81 así como varias cosas mas como ser transformador de salida y alimentación que los tenia en un viejo radio ya deshuesado, viendo que tenia lo elemental para comenzar, comencé a buscar un circuito acorde a los elementos que tengo y que sean fáciles de encontrar por eso me decidí por el siguiente esquema



Bueno después de un par de horas de juntar la piezas y de colocar las piezas en su lugar dio lugar para la prueba de humo, y para satisfacción mía funciono de primera, después de unos días de prueba va de jugar con mi nuevo chiche observe que la alimentación empezó a bajar mientras el audio desaparecía preocupado apague todo y pude ver que el resistor de los catodos se había quemado entonces lo reemplace por dos 680 en paralelo de 5 w c/u, después de esto el ampli funciona bien pero sigo teniendo el mismo problema de repente comienza a bajar la tensión de placa ocurriendo esto nuevamente creí que podía ser la ez81 que estuviera agotada así  que la remplace por otra ez81 y continua el problema, pero no es  repetitivo en el tiempo con esto quiero decir que puede suceder después de 5 minutos de encendió o como a las 6 horas de estar funcionando perfectamente, bueno espero sus respuestas y comentario que serán bien venidas y por ultimo y apelando a su experiencia cuando coloco el ampli a todo volumen escucho un hummm esto se debe a que estoy exigiendo al máximo al amplificador existe alguna forma de corregirlo? bueno eso seria todo gracias de antemano dejo una foto de franki  saludos




Algunos voltajes medidos

Vplaca 270v
Vpt     260
Vk        20


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cuando baja la tensión de la placa, sube la tensión del cátodo de las válvulas de salida?


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 10, 2012)

Black Tiger gracias por tu interés te comento ya hace un rato que estoy esperando a que realice la falla pero como dije anteriormente lo hace de tanto en tanto sin querer cuando lo encendí observe el problema y lo apague lo volví a encender y no fallo mas tengo el tester preparado para realizar mediciones en caso que aumente el voltaje del cátodo a que podría deberse?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 10, 2012)

Eso es para saber si aumenta el consumo de la sección de salida (aunque lo dudo) y saber si la caída es debida al consumo o en caso contrario al rectificador y sus componentes asociados.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 12, 2012)

Black por fin pude realizar la medición en el cátodo, efectivamente el voltaje comienza a subir mientras la tensión de placa comienza a bajar, crees que esto se deba a algún tipo de autooscilacion?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 12, 2012)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Black por fin pude realizar la medición en el cátodo, efectivamente el voltaje comienza a subir mientras la tensión de placa comienza a bajar, crees que esto se deba a algún tipo de autooscilacion?


efectivamente gabriel, yo que vos, le saco al diablo ese tonal dentro del lazo de realimentacion y lo dejo andando a lazo abierto, así podras medir bien y ver que está haciendo el circuito.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 12, 2012)

Amén de lo que te dice hazard, medí las tensiones de ambas grillas de control de la etapa de salida. Fijate si no se hace positiva o tiende a serlo. Medila con un tester de alta impedancia.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 12, 2012)

pregunto gabriel, de donde sacaste ese esquema? está mas que rara la etapa de entrada, y el tonal dentro del lazo de realimentacion es un ejemplo clarisimo de lo que *no hay que hacer*


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 12, 2012)

Hazard, Black gracias por sus respuestas voy a seguir sus consejos pero primero voy a retirar el control de tono y voy a medir el voltaje en la reja de control para sacarme las dudas, otra cosa el humm que comente anteriormente se debe a la fuente de audio en este caso la compu, hazard este es link de donde tome el esquema http://bbs.gzhifi.com/thread-13620-1-1.html prometo tenerlos informados sobre los avances


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 12, 2012)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hazard, Black gracias por sus respuestas voy a seguir sus consejos pero primero voy a retirar el control de tono y voy a medir el voltaje en la reja de control para sacarme las dudas, otra cosa el humm que comente anteriormente se debe a la fuente de audio en este caso la compu, hazard este es link de donde tome el esquema http://bbs.gzhifi.com/thread-13620-1-1.html prometo tenerlos informados sobre los avances


y de todos los equemas que hay en esa pagina, justo elegiste ese..... yo te diria que así como está desarmes la parte de entrada (la de los dos triodos) y el lazo de realimentacion... y hagas algo mas simple y clasico, como por ejemplo, un par diferencial y a los pentodos, o un paraphase y a los pentodos... o si queres meterle un tonal, usa un triodo de una de las ecl82 como amplificador de tension, un baxandall de dos vias (graves y agudos) pasivo y luego un inversor de fase de carga repartida (concertina, o con carga por anodo y catodo) con el segundo triodo disponible, y de ahí a los pentodos..como veras hay varias opciones sin necesidad de agregar una valvula adicional...


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 22, 2012)

Bueno ya estoy de vuelta por casa después de una semana de trabajo vamos a retomar el proyecto nuevamente, bien hazard voy a seguir tus recomendaciones ya que he voy a cambiar la entrada del mismo ya que he seguido las sugerencias que me han dado y el problema continua, saludos


----------



## mono1969 (Dic 16, 2012)

Disculpen por la intromisión, pero quería preguntarle a los mas expertos si éste esquema puede funcionar. Acá paso también el layout del mismo.


----------



## Finisvox (Dic 17, 2012)

mono1969 dijo:


> disculpen por la intromision, pero queria preguntarle a los mas expertos si este esquema puede funcionar.



Hola mono1969,

mirando el circuito rápidamente, no encuentro motivos para que no funcione. Aparentemente, se ve todo correcto. 

Naturalmente que faltan especificaciones, como las de los transformadores de salida y de alimentación, pero eso se puede incluso calcular o usar parámetros de amplificadores similares.

En cualquier caso, es un proyecto que requiere de una cierta experiencia en el DIY, porque no es simple y trabaja con tensiones cercanas a los 500 volts.

Saludos,


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 19, 2012)

He vuelto, estuve unos dias afuera, siguiendo el hilo, el esquema de mono1969 es un doble push pull paralelo?, con tranquilidad lo sacas pero no es un circuito para comenzar, me parece aunque se ve interesante, hay muchos circuitos de ese tipo en la web ese es de alguna marca comercial?
Te pregunto porque esa configuracion, habria que ver bien los voltajes, digo como que es muy potente cuatro el34, acordate que con las valvulas la potencia rinde mas, algunos dicen que suenan tres veces mas que los de transistores... no se... pero rinden bastante mas.

Saludos


----------



## mono1969 (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola daxmo gracias por responder. Te anexo la pagina de donde saque el esquema, yo compre el trafo de alimentacion y el de salida en esta tienda, con las especificaciones del esquematico, el circuito lo marcan como amplificador marshall de 100W.
Realmente es la primera vez que me pongo a montar uno de estos por eso queria saver si el esquema funciona, con lo de los voltajes tengo bien en claro que son elevados y esto requiere cuidados especiales. Tambien luego necesitaria una mano con la puesta en marcha
http://taweber.powweb.com/store/kits_60b.htm#8cm100


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 20, 2012)

Sip este debe ser tu marshall





si queres, en este hilo pagina 22 al 25 mas o menos esta el amplificador mio (noviembre/diciembre 2011), no lo hice inspirado en el marshall, realmente soy honesto, tome la idea del frente de otro pero son parecidos, si lo queres hacer con el gabinete cerrado y que se vean las valvulas.
Aclaro que no toco instrumentos, no se como resulta ese con una guitarra..., yo escucho musica... o trato de hacerlo.
De todas maneras esta por demas claro que es un buen equipomanos a la obra
Saludos


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 11, 2013)

Se puede armar algo con 6dq6b?


----------



## DAXMO (Mar 12, 2013)

Si,  se puede. Creo que es para radio rf, habria que ver el manual si se puede usar como a amplificador de poder, seguramente que si.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 12, 2013)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Se puede armar algo con 6dq6b?


por su puesto que se puede, en la decada del 70' en argentina, muchos fabricaron amplis de instrumentos (guitarra electrica y bajo por ejemplo) con 6DQ6B, esa valvula nació como deflectora de horizontal, pero se usó y mucho como etapa de salida en circuitos pushpull de audiofrecuencias y como valvula de salida en transmisores de radiofrecuencia.


----------



## JorgeJ (May 19, 2013)

Hola
Ya que de valvulas se trata: 
Crototipo
construido y funcionando
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BzwiAWo-V4C-UTVpdWREX0hsYjg&usp=sharing
circuito muy simple 5751 + 12AQ5, filamentos en continua (13V), transformador 5000 / 8
fuente doblador de voltaje, a partir de un secundario de 120 V AC, + filtrado CRC
Está sonando con dos viejos Audinac 718, pero para rendir como se debe, necesitará un trafo de alimentación mucho mas robusto, mejores transformadores de salida, y baffles adecuados, mucho mas eficientes...
Por suerte, aquí en Santa Fe, hay un maestro bobinador, el Profesor "O" que puede construir cualquier transformador soñado o imaginado..


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2013)

muy lindo el proyecto,¡¡¡¡
pero porque es crototipo si esta bueno todo el montaje¡¡¡¡


----------



## JorgeJ (May 19, 2013)

Bueno, porque al final tuve que modificar mucho y no quedó nada prolijo, pero le haré un chassis mas grande y con fierros mejores. 
Suena muy, muy bien, pero no llega a la potencia calculada, (4.5W) se queda en los 3, 3,2W (se ve con el osciloscopio), probablemente porque al trafo de 110V no le da el cuero para el doubler, y porque los trafos de salida son demasiado berretas.
La driver 5751 funciona Ok, pero también va con una 12AX7 comunarda, miniwatt brasilera, con una 12AX7 Sovtek, y suena como una seda con las E180CC. 
El proyecto original era alimentar los filamentos en serie con una fuente switching, sacada de una impresora Xerox, pero no pude eliminar el ruido, ya voy a probar de nuevo más adelante..
Las 12AQ5 Sylvania, son una joya.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2013)

esta bueno el amplificador, pero no creo que pase los 5Watts. yo me quedaría en esa potencia y me buscaría de esos parlante de antes (25x15) una buena caja y... 

IMPORTANTE:

SI al adaptador de impedancia lo bobinas para 4Ω tendrás 8Watts


----------



## JorgeJ (May 21, 2013)

Hola, si, la potencia máxima teorica, sería de 5W, pero lo mas probable es alcanzar lo 4 o 4.5W, con transformadores buenos, y con >300 V de placa. No estoy interesado en nada que sea de 4 Ohm. .-)
Estoy preparando un 12AZ7+ EL34, siempre clase A, pero con trafos "Orioli Magnetics", calculo 7/8 watts.


----------



## JorgeJ (May 21, 2013)

Creo yo, salvo que alguien me corrija, que en Argentina tenemos la suerte de contar con varios fabricantes de transformadores, especificamente dedicados al audio valvular, me parece que en los países vecinos, incluido el super industrializado Brasil, no cuentan con tantas facilidades.
Algunos de los que yo tengo conocimiento son:
Navas Baccino
Saint Vith
Bazzi Amplifiers
Orioli
seguramente hay varios más, sería interesante hacer una lista completa, para ayuda y comodidad de todos los hobbystas interesados...


----------



## Rorschach (May 21, 2013)

Muy lindo el amplificador, te comento que si a la 12aq5 le das 300vcc de tensión de placa, aparte que va a distorsionar mucho,se va a quemar, dado que el valor máximo de diseño son 275 vcc.-
Y con respecto a lo que comentó SSTC ,que si al adaptador de impedancia(léase transformador de salida),lo bobinas para una carga en bobina movil de 4Ω,y que así obtenes 8 watts de salida,es erróneo, la potencia de salida siempre va a ser la misma.-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## JorgeJ (May 21, 2013)

Gustavo, se entiende que RESPETANDO siempre la màxima disipación de placa, que son 12W, ya ahora estoy trabajando con 286V..
Los valores de *tensión* en el esquema, no son los teóricos que dice Spice, sino las mediciones efectivas sobre el circuito funcionando.
De acuerdo con lo de la impedancia, no es como en los transistorizados
Ojalá pudiera hacerme algo como un Klipsh La Scala, y viviir feliz y contento con 3 o 4 watt, pero no está al alcance de mi pecunia..


----------



## Rorschach (May 22, 2013)

Ok,pero fijate que con los 286vcc(275vcc.max.) de placa que mediste,y teniendo una corriente anódica de +-42ma(12,01W),estás en en la potencia máxima de disipación,cosa que ya no es recomendable para la vida útil de la válvula,sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que tu amplificador trabaja en clase A,por ende,sin señal o máxima señal,la corriente es siempre la máxima,puede haber una diferencia de +-2ma,esto quiere que la 12AQ5(6AQ5,5AQ5),trabaja siempre al límite en tu caso.-
Tené en cuenta que la serie 6AQ5/5AQ5/12AQ5,son la versión miniwatt de la 6V6GT,pero con las limitaciones en los regímenes máximos,y que por ser más chica fisicamente le cuesta disipar el calor generado,aparte la 6V6GT soporta hasta 350vcc de placa y disipa (Wa) 14 watts.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## JorgeJ (May 22, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Ok,pero fijate que con los 286vcc(275vcc.max.) de placa que mediste,y teniendo una corriente anódica de +-42ma(12,01W),estás en en la potencia máxima de disipación,cosa que ya no es recomendable para la vida útil de la válvula,


Gustavo, voy a tener muy en cuenta lo que señalas. Espero que el uso de mejores transformadores de salida me permita recuperar 1 watt o algo , sobre la carga. Ya veremos.
Lastima que las 6V6 son carísimas, habria que ver si no hay una versión con filamentos "raros", de modo que no les sirva a los guitarristas y sea mas razonable como precio..


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola muchachos como están todos les escribo por que necesito que me orienten y despejen algunas dudas que tengo les paso a comentar recientemente termine un amplificador a válvulas clase A con unas KT 88 este funciona muy bien la verdad me asombro la calidad del sonido, pero les escribo por que quiero encarar la construcción de un amplificador push pull con válvulas rusas 6p3s (6l6) tengo el trafo de alimentación de 270 + 270 a 400 mA, así como un par de transformadores de salida con especificaciones de 8,5 k ohm a 8 ohm 25 Watt, mi duda esta en que mire varios diagramas para usar estas válvulas pero todos trafos que utilizan para la salida especifican valores inferiores de impedancia entre los 6 y los 3 kohm, por lo que vi en el datasheet de estas valvulas la resistencia de carga es de 5600 ohm placa a placa, sera muy critico usar estos transformadores desde ya muchas gracias por su respuestas.


----------



## JorgeJ (Jun 11, 2013)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> así como un par de transformadores de salida con especificaciones de 8,5 k ohm a 8 ohm


Un poco alto para las 6L6, pero como poder, se puede. Las válvulas son muy permisivas.
Va a tener que renunciar a extraer toda la potencia permitida por una carga de placa optima, y conformarse con menos. 
Le paso un link con una completisima hoja de características para esta válvula, espero le sea de utilidad.
http://www.clarisonus.com/Archives/TubeTheory/Ken-Rad 1936 The 6L6 Beam Power Amplifier.pdf
Saludos
J.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 11, 2013)

Gracias jorge por responder me parece que lo mejor seria buscar otros transformadores ya que los transformadores que tengo especifican 25 watt maximo si a eso le sumo las perdidas por no estar correcta las impedancias no creo que obtenga mas de 20 watt y no creo que haya mucha diferencia con mi actual amplificador ya que en teoria debe estar dando unos 18 watt ya que las KT88 están trabajando casi al limite, saludos y gracias otra ves


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 11, 2013)

Gabriel, recordá que los trafos poseen "relacion de impedancia" y no un valor especifico, con lo cual, tu trafo es de 8,5k con 8ohms de carga. Con lo cual, con 6ohms de carga obtendras cerca de 6375 ohms placa a placa. Bastante mas cerca de lo que se recomienda para 6L6....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 12, 2013)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Gracias jorge por responder me parece que lo mejor seria buscar otros transformadores ya que los transformadores que tengo especifican 25 watt maximo si a eso le sumo las perdidas por no estar correcta las impedancias no creo que obtenga mas de 20 watt y no creo que haya mucha diferencia con mi actual amplificador ya que en teoria debe estar dando unos 18 watt ya que las KT88 están trabajando casi al limite, saludos y gracias otra ves




Hola Gabriel

Si tus trafos son de 25 w con impedancia de 8.5 k a 8 ohmios, por que no haces tu circuito con tubos 7591??? este es un muy buen tubo y hoy en dìa se consiguen estas valvulas nuevas a buen precio.

Con un buen circuito de retroalientacion y control de rejilla (EFB) puedes sacarle hasta 30 watts por canal.

Los equipos de antaño fisher y scott utilizaban esta valvula con trafos de 8.5k de impedancia ( yo tengo 4 amplificadores con este tipo de valvula y suenan muyyyy bien!!!!)

Mas info acerca de este tubo aqui

Saludos


----------



## hackerpro (Jun 18, 2013)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> exactamente lo que yo decia ariel, me parece demasiado baja tension de placa para una 12AU7, lo maximo que llegue a bajar fue a 20V con 6DJ8 la cual se desempeñaria mejor en este caso, pero nunca a 1,5V en placa. para mi lo ideal seria levantar la tension con algun convertidor autooscilante a 100V o algo parecido, total con 5mA te sobra paño a lo loco



hola buenas tardes si funcionariacon 12 v?¿ loq ue pasa es que yo tengo una consola garrad de la LG y tiene unas valbulas que funcionan genial y me gustaria armar este circuito si funciona a 12v estaria genial armarme uno asi para mi guitarra


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2013)

Esto lo encontré por la web y me pareció interesante treaerlo.... espero que sea el lugar correcto ya que habla sobre las distorsione generadas por lo amplificadores push-pull (PP) y los single-ended (SE):
http://www.audiomisc.co.uk/HFN/outoftune/outoftune.html


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 3, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto lo encontré por la web y me pareció interesante treaerlo.... espero que sea el lugar correcto ya que habla sobre las distorsione generadas por lo amplificadores push-pull (PP) y los single-ended (SE):
> http://www.audiomisc.co.uk/HFN/outoftune/outoftune.html



Resulta interesante. Pero sostengo que para que los resultados expuestos en ese artículo sean extensivos y concluyentes, se deberían haber expuesto también los esquemas utilizados y las condiciones bajo las cuales se efectuaron esas comparativas (considerando además si en realidad cabe alguna comparativa posible entre uno y otro esquema). Sin esas condiciones, parece muy difícil arribar a alguna conclusión seria y técnicamente medible. Así como está planteado el artículo, se parece más a un ensayo puramente teórico. Pero en la práctica, un PP dista mucho de lo que en el artículo se plantea (simetría perfecta, que en realidad no es ni se logra): es interesante conocer que se generan también distorsiones asimétricas en un PP, cuando los complementos no están debidamente apareados y sus características no son exactamente iguales. Habría que averiguar por cuánto también le "escapa" el PP a ese efecto mencionado (y si verdaderamente le "escapa") y rogar que no aparezca algún otro efecto extraño también.

Con ésto no quiero decir que una configuración sea mejor o peor que otra, sino simplemente que algunos artículos suelen contar una pequeña parte de la historia (sólo las virtudes y bajo favorables condiciones) y esconden bajo la alfombra las limitaciones o dificultades (que es la otra gran parte de la historia también). Habría que ver si este artículo y la intensionalidad de su autor no apunten (como muchos casos vistos) a defender una configuración por sobre otra, sin mucho fundamento técnico comprobable.

El autor compara ambas configuraciones en base a utilizar la misma forma de ganancia del dispositivo. Pregunto: ¿será esa la forma correcta de poner equitativamente a la par un PP con un SE, para luego compararlos y sacar conclusiones definitivas?. No nos olvidemos que la zona de operación de un SE se escoje para su mejor linealidad de transferencia, así que no es cualquier zona en su función de transferencia ni tampoco cualquier función de transferencia (es solo una porción de aquella y sólo de funciones muy específicas==>aquellas con buena aproximación a funciones lineales==>implica dispositivos muy específicos para ese fin). El autor del artículo muestra claramente que se está utilizando al SE en zonas donde no debería utilizarse normalmente (el apartamiento resultante de la recta de transferencia ideal es visiblemente mayor en el SE que en el PP).

¿Acaso no podría ser una forma de ponerlos equitativamente en similares condiciones de comparación asumiendo un dispositivo de alinealidad X para el SE y otros dos dispositivos de alinealidad Y para el PP de modo que el apartamiento resultante de la transferencia ideal sea similar para ambos casos?. Aquí la forma de X no es necesariamente igual a la forma de Y.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 4, 2013)

Diego:
Si leés con detenimiento vas a ver que solo se trata de analizar las componentes espectrales que genera la distorsión propia de cada tipo de amplificador, y que al final manifiesta los resultados de una "prueba" con multiples tonos donde se puede ver la creación de productos de intermodulación en el SE.... para tratar de entender por que dicen que la distorsión de los SE es "agradable". Yo no creo que haya alguna enemistad manifiesta con alguna de las configuraciones... o al menos eso no se deduce del texto.

Es verdad que al tema le falta aclarar algunas condiciones de prueba como si tiene NFB o nó, si es una simulación o una prueba real, a que nivel de salida están operando los amplis, cual es el tipo de alinealidad elegida y algunas otras cosas que permitiría contextualizar un poco mas los resultados, pero lo que se obtiene no es nada novedoso ni tendencioso... solo es lo que la teoría predice para cada tipo de configuración analizada  solo que un poco mas extendido a la situación real de aplicación de un amplificador.



> *El autor compara ambas configuraciones en base a utilizar la misma forma  de ganancia del dispositivo*. Pregunto: ¿será esa la forma correcta de  poner equitativamente a la par un PP con un SE, para luego compararlos y  sacar conclusiones definitivas?. No nos olvidemos que la zona de  operación de un SE se escoje para su mejor linealidad de transferencia,  así que no es cualquier zona en su función de transferencia ni tampoco  cualquier función de transferencia (es solo una porción de aquella y  sólo de funciones muy específicas==>aquellas con buena aproximación a  funciones lineales==>implica dispositivos muy específicos para ese  fin).


Nop. Lo que el autor hace es comparar las configuraciones *utilizando la misma alinealidad para el dispositivo de ganancia* (la válvula), cosa que es completamente lógica a menos que compares peras con manzanas 



> El autor del artículo muestra claramente *que se está utilizando al  SE en zonas donde no debería utilizarse normalmente* (el apartamiento  resultante de la recta de transferencia ideal es visiblemente mayor en  el SE que en el PP).


 Y.. no sé . La desviación respecto a la curva de transferencia ideal parece totalmente normal para amplitudes de señal "grandes" (aunque acá parece estar referida a una amplitud normalizada). Nada hace suponer que alguno de los amplis está trabajando fuera del punto correcto. Habría que saber si alguno tiene NFB...



> ¿Acaso no podría ser una forma de ponerlos equitativamente en similares  condiciones de comparación asumiendo un dispositivo de alinealidad X  para el SE y otros dos dispositivos de alinealidad Y para el PP de modo  que el apartamiento resultante de la transferencia ideal sea similar  para ambos casos?. Aquí la forma de X no es necesariamente igual a la  forma de Y.


Pero es que la alinealidad considerada es la misma en ambos casos para poder comparar lo derivado de ella en cada caso. Acá no de hacer "justicia" sino de poder comparar los resultados desde un punto de vista común a ambas configuraciones.

*PD: *Es probable, como decís, de que aparezcan otros factores que también puedan causar distorsión extra en cada configuración, el tema sería saber que tan grande (comparativamente) son estos componentes de distorsión respecto a los derivados de las alinealidades...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 4, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Diego:
> Si leés con detenimiento vas a ver que solo se trata de analizar las componentes espectrales que genera la distorsión propia de cada tipo de amplificador, y que al final manifiesta los resultados de una "prueba" con multiples tonos donde se puede ver la creación de productos de intermodulación en el SE.... para tratar de entender por que dicen que la distorsión de los SE es "agradable". Yo no creo que haya alguna enemistad manifiesta con alguna de las configuraciones... o al menos eso no se deduce del texto.



OK, no es que el autor muestre algo que resulte descabellado ni irreal. Sólo que lo muestra en condiciones que no se conocen en detalle cómo son y, bajo esas bases, nosotros no podemos predecirlas ni transferirlas (en su cuantía) en condiciones de prueba concretas y saber si pueden llegar a ser notorias o no (bajo mediciones o percepciones auditivas).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es verdad que al tema le falta aclarar algunas condiciones de prueba como si tiene NFB o nó, si es una simulación o una prueba real, a que nivel de salida están operando los amplis, cual es el tipo de alinealidad elegida y algunas otras cosas que permitiría contextualizar un poco mas los resultados, pero lo que se obtiene no es nada novedoso ni tendencioso... solo es lo que la teoría predice para cada tipo de configuración analizada  *solo que un poco mas extendido a la situación real de aplicación de un amplificador*.



Justamente es eso mismo lo que no queda muy claro en el artículo, para plasmarlo o transferirlo a condiciones concretas. Es como decir que la función de transferencia de un diodo es alineal solamente, sin mencionar cuánto de alineal es, ni su forma, ni otros parámetros para circunscribir el caso.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nop. Lo que el autor hace es comparar las configuraciones *utilizando la misma alinealidad para el dispositivo de ganancia* (la válvula), cosa que es completamente lógica a menos que compares peras con manzanas



A eso mismo me refería con "*forma de la ganancia*". Perdón por utilizar otras expresiones.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y.. no sé . La desviación respecto a la curva de transferencia ideal parece totalmente normal para amplitudes de señal "grandes" (aunque acá parece estar referida a una amplitud normalizada). Nada hace suponer que alguno de los amplis está trabajando fuera del punto correcto. Habría que saber si alguno tiene NFB...



Al no estar referenciado a algún parámetro concreto, no está muy claro cuánto ni cómo. Puede ser... como también no puede ser... Personalmente, veo mayor tangencia de la alinealidad del PP a la ideal que la tangencia de la alinealidad del SE a la ideal (de todos modos, es una opinión personal y no quiere decir que sea así tampoco).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero es que la alinealidad considerada es la misma en ambos casos para poder comparar lo derivado de ella en cada caso. Acá no de hacer "justicia" sino de poder comparar los resultados desde un punto de vista común a ambas configuraciones.



Sí, eso esta bien. Pero, ¿porqué no hacerlo bajo otros parámetros o formas de comparación también?. No creo que solamente la misma forma de la alinealidad del dispositivo de ganancia adoptado en ambas configuraciones (para poder cotejarlas) sea el único camino posible para poder poner de relieve diferencias o similitudes.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *PD: *Es probable, como decís, de que aparezcan otros factores que también puedan causar distorsión extra en cada configuración, el tema sería saber que tan grande (comparativamente) son estos componentes de distorsión respecto a los derivados de las alinealidades...



Estaría buenísimo poder enriquecer este artículo (que considero sirve muy bien de base) con mediciones y condiciones concretas. Si alguien me ayuda, puedo disponer de un soft para tal fin y ver a qué puerto podemos llegar No me animo a transitar el camino sólo

Saludos


----------



## marioingen (Dic 4, 2013)

Tengo una pregunta sobre el amplii publicado en la primera pagina

Yo tengo 3 valvulas 6bq5 equivalentes a las el84 , mi pregunta es si puedo armar este ampli solo con esas 2 valvulas, ya que tengo armado y probado un pre tipo marshall para guitarra piblicado aca. o sea creo que las val 12ax7 y 12au7a son el pre, que supongo se puede obviar si tengo el otro pre con operacionales, 
solo armaria la etapa de potencia con las 6qb5. eso es correcto? funcionaria?

gracias por la paciencia  y saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 4, 2013)

marioingen dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta sobre el amplii publicado en la primera pagina
> 
> Yo tengo 3 valvulas 6bq5 equivalentes a las el84 , mi pregunta es si puedo armar este ampli solo con esas 2 valvulas, ya que tengo armado y probado un pre tipo marshall para guitarra piblicado aca. o sea creo que las val 12ax7 y 12au7a son el pre, que supongo se puede obviar si tengo el otro pre con operacionales,
> solo armaria la etapa de potencia con las 6qb5. eso es correcto? funcionaria?
> ...


Disculpame, podrias citar cual circuito de la primer pagina?.. Hay mas de uno publicado.... No se por qué.... Pero se me hace que lo publiqué yo.....


----------



## marioingen (Dic 5, 2013)

es asi es el que publicaste vos creo . el tema es si puede obviar  las valvulas del pre y usar solo la etapa de potencia..


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 13, 2013)

marioingen dijo:


> es asi es el que publicaste vos creo . el tema es si puede obviar  las valvulas del pre y usar solo la etapa de potencia..


disculpame marioingen, estuve muy atareado esta ultima semana y practicamente estuve desaparecido 

mirá, sí, podés armar solo la etapa de salida/potencia, pero esta es todo el conjunto desde el potenciometro de volumen (incluido) hacia adelante, inclusive la 12AU7, que es la inversora de fase para generar las dos señales simétricas necesarias para controlar a las 2 EL84 y todo el circuito asociado a ésta. 

a todo esto, estoy observando que en ese esquema que publiqué allá por el año 2008, le falta un detalle, de los extremos del preset R25 deben ir ademas de lo que está dibujado, dos resistores de 100K a GND, de esta manera sí puede controlar la simetría de corriente de reposo de las válvulas de salida. así como está, ese preset no va a variar nada 

disculpame la tardanza..


----------



## ravijorge (Ene 20, 2014)

Hola que tal !, tengo una pregunta, mi primer pregunta en el foro. He leído un poco sobre todo este mundo y tengo notable interés en hacer un trafo de salida para 6Bq5, tengo parte de un diagrama de una consola telefunken, sólamente el trafo de salida, quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar para construir este transformador. 

Y por otra parte quiero preguntarles a las personas que han hecho este tipo de trabajos si las laminaciones de E I van intercaladas 1 a 1 o todas las E van amontonadas en una sola capa y luego todas las I en una sola capa y después se unen independientemente quedando dos bloques uno de E y uno de I, pero al unirlas sería con aislante. Esto lo leí en una publicación de pdf de una revista de electrónica que subieron por ahí y me causó mucho ruido de unir las E I por 2 bloques separados, repito uno de E y otro de I, y se unen con papel aislador. 

Subo el diagrama del transformador e imagen de laminaciones. Gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 20, 2014)

ravijorge dijo:


> Hola que tal !, tengo una pregunta, mi primer pregunta en el foro. He leído un poco sobre todo este mundo y tengo notable interés en hacer un trafo de salida para 6Bq5, tengo parte de un diagrama de una consola telefunken, sólamente el trafo de salida, quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar para construir este transformador.
> 
> Y por otra parte quiero preguntarles a las personas que han hecho este tipo de trabajos si las laminaciones de E I van intercaladas 1 a 1 o todas las E van amontonadas en una sola capa y luego todas las I en una sola capa y después se unen independientemente quedando dos bloques uno de E y uno de I, pero al unirlas sería con aislante. Esto lo leí en una publicación de pdf de una revista de electrónica que subieron por ahí y me causó mucho ruido de unir las E I por 2 bloques separados, repito uno de E y otro de I, y se unen con papel aislador.
> 
> Subo el diagrama del transformador e imagen de laminaciones. Gracias.


Buen día!, la forma de laminar el transformador depende de qué tipo de circuito implementaras, colocar todas las E de un lado y todas las I del otro, se hace cuando el trafo requiere entrehierro, y esto es cuando al primario del trafo se le hace circular corriente continua (circuitos single ended).

por otro lado, ya pasaste por aqui?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/


----------



## ravijorge (Ene 20, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la contestación tan rápida, ya me presenté y sólamente queda pedirles si conocen la respuesta de cómo fabricar ese tipo de trafo de audio tal cual mandé la imagen en rar. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2014)

ravijorge dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la contestación tan rápida, ya me presenté y sólamente queda pedirles si conocen la respuesta de cómo fabricar ese tipo de trafo de audio tal cual mandé la imagen en rar. Gracias.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/calculo-transformadores-audiofrecuencia-43870/


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 28, 2014)

*Amplificador Dynaco ST70*
​Para quien quiera construirlo.-
A través de las siguientes imágenes se puede armar este valvular de los años 60 y 70.-














​



      Está completito, salvo estos 3 datos importantísimos que escribo aquí más abajo:

“” Transformador de poder PA060 “”
S1:Alta tensión: 360 VCA- 0VCA punto medio- 360 VCA- 300 MA ( esquema rd 360vca-- rd-y 0vca punto medio -- rd 360vca) 720vca de rd a rd.-
                      Derivación: 55 VCA  ( esquema rd-bl 55vca) para bias.-

S2: 5 VCA- 4 Amperios  (esquema wh-wh) para filamento rectificadora GZ34 / 5AR4.-

S3: 6,3 VCA- 5 Amperios (esquema gr-gr) para filamentos amplificador A.-

S4: 6,3 VCA- 5 Amperios (esquema br-br) para filamentos canal B.-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

“” Choque de filtro C-354 “”

Valor: 1,75 Henrios – 200 MA—resistencia bobinado en C.C 62 Ω o menor.-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Impedancia de carga  primario transformador de salida de " Placa a Placa " :  4300 Ω.-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo

PD: Faltaba otro Dato Importantísimo.-

"""Como el transformador es con conexión Ultralineal : Las 2 derivaciones para las Pantallas (g2) es al 33%.-"""


----------



## Perico05 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola
En este mismo tema vi un amplificador que quiero hacer. No pude citar el mensaje ya que como en el mismo aparecen direcciones URL y yo soy nuevo, no me permiten esta opción. El esquema por tanto lo adjunto. El de las conexiones de los trafos tambien
Tengo válvulas soviéticas similares a la 6V6 y a la 6SL7. Mi problema es que tengo trafos ultralineales Hammond 1650F y según interpreto del diagrama de conexiones de la salida solo puedo tener una sola salida de 4, 8 o 16 OHm. Entonces para usarlos con la salida de 4 OHm tendria que bajar de valor  la resistencia de realimentación y subir de valor el capacitor de realimentación? Esto lo hago experimentalmente?

Saludos


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola

En el circuito Mullard, que tengo a mano, para salida 16 ohm lleva resistencia = 8.2 kohm y cap 220 pf; para salida 4 ohm resistencia = 3.9 kohm y cap 470 pf.
Si no conseguís nada exacto para tu esquema podes probar con esa relación del ejemplo, o usar el devanado de 16 para la realimentación.

Un saludo y bienvenido.


----------



## Perico05 (Jun 23, 2014)

Perico05 dijo:


> Hola
> En este mismo tema vi un amplificador que quiero hacer. No pude citar el mensaje ya que como en el mismo aparecen direcciones URL y yo soy nuevo, no me permiten esta opción. El esquema por tanto lo adjunto. El de las conexiones de los trafos tambien
> Tengo válvulas soviéticas similares a la 6V6 y a la 6SL7. Mi problema es que tengo trafos ultralineales Hammond 1650F y según interpreto del diagrama de conexiones de la salida solo puedo tener una sola salida de 4, 8 o 16 OHm. Entonces para usarlos con la salida de 4 OHm tendria que bajar de valor  la resistencia de realimentación y subir de valor el capacitor de realimentación? Esto lo hago experimentalmente?
> 
> Saludos




Volví a analizar el circuito y descubrí que la resistencia de realimentación de 1K no la puedo variar  ya que también es la resistencia de polarización de la válvula 6SL7.
Como tengo válvulas 6SN7 me gustaría saber que modificación debo hacer para usarla en sustitución de la 6SL7

Saludos


----------



## Perico05 (Jun 23, 2014)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Hice un pequeño trabajito gráfico que dejo adjunto.
> Es el amplificador de donde creo que sacaron originalmente el diseño sin el pre y sin el trémolo que traía.
> Noten el detalle de la diferencia de las resistencias que forman el divisor de tensión que le da señal al segundo triodo que actúa como inversor (470K y 510K).
> Esto no es porque sí
> ...



Hola Tigre
Aqui se reencuentran el mismo Tigre y el mismo Burro de otro foro 
He estado perdido por problemas de salud
En este amplificador el trafo no es ultralineal. Puedo poner un ultralineal sin agregar más componentes?
Un abrazo

Rafael


----------



## Perico05 (Jun 25, 2014)

Algo olvidé. Parece que como mi anterior mensaje fué una cita no tengo la opción de modificarlo, así que mi duda la pregunto aqií
 Con respecto al diagrama del amplificador, no veo el valor de la tensión B+, cual sería el valor de la misma?

Saludos


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 25, 2014)

Como no? dice: 300v to 325v.
Todas las otras consultas que tenes, por ejemplo de adaptar válvulas distintas de las del circuito, debes obtener los manuales (datasheet) de estas, tanto así como de otros componentes que quieras adaptar, así puede ser mas fácil llegar a una solución.
Los datasheet estan en la web, y como dato podes incursionar en esta  pagina http://www.duncanamps.com/, donde te podes bajar algunos programitas para usar como herramientas de consulta y hasta tenes para calcular fuentes de alimentación etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Perico05 (Jun 25, 2014)

DAXMO dijo:


> Como no? dice: 300v to 325v.
> Todas las otras consultas que tenes, por ejemplo de adaptar válvulas distintas de las del circuito, debes obtener los manuales (datasheet) de estas, tanto así como de otros componentes que quieras adaptar, así puede ser mas fácil llegar a una solución.
> Los datasheet estan en la web, y como dato podes incursionar en esta  pagina http://www.duncanamps.com/, donde te podes bajar algunos programitas para usar como herramientas de consulta y hasta tenes para calcular fuentes de alimentación etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola DAXMO
Gracias por responder pero yo me refería al diagrama que subió Blac Tiger 1954, el cual adjunto
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 25, 2014)

Perico05 dijo:


> Hola DAXMO
> Gracias por responder pero yo me refería al diagrama que subió Blac Tiger 1954, el cual adjunto
> Saludos



Ver el archivo adjunto 112787

Si te refieres a este diagrama, te comento con certeza, que puedes alimentar las placas de las válvulas con tensiones desde 250VDC ~ 350VDC sin que ocurran fenómenos extraños ni consecuencias graves.

Puedes sustituir el trafo por un ultralineal, tal cual lo muestra el circuito anterior, sin más. Lo único que pude ver es que, con el trafo ultralineal y a oscuras, lucían halos azules alrededor de las placas y éstas se ponían ligeramente rojas, en la zona central.

Respecto del cambio en la realimentación que planteabas en post anterior, te sugiero observes bien que, en los diagramas de conexión de las bobinas de salida, se observa un cable amarillo (yelow) que nunca se utiliza. Te sugiero que conectes la realimentación en ese cable y pruebes. Solo deberías modificarlo si pudieses verificar el nivel de la misma y que no resultase suficiente o, excesivo. Pero sería necesario el análisis instrumental del espectro.

Esperamos tus resultados y éxito:


----------



## Perico05 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola mcrven
Muchas gracias por sacarme de la duda. 
Tengo las válvulas y los trafos necesarios para hacer el proyecto. Me falta conseguir algunos zócalos octales.
Este amplificador lo voy a hacer poco a poco pues mi interés fundamental es que mi hijo menor que tiene 13 años participe conmigo en la construcción. Lo quiero convertir en un pichón de electrónico, el ya tiene sus herramientas. Vamos a ver si se entusiasma con algo que le puede servir para amplificar su música. Yo le digo que aproveche y aprenda conmigo pues cuando el sea grande este conocimiento le puede servir de mucho. Por otra parte no quiero que cuando me vaya de este mundo mis tesoros (mas bien mis cacharros) y mis válvulas vayan a parar al basurero. Que mejor heredero que el

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 25, 2014)

Perico05 dijo:


> Hola mcrven
> Muchas gracias por sacarme de la duda.
> Tengo las válvulas y los trafos necesarios para hacer el proyecto. Me falta conseguir algunos zócalos octales.
> Este amplificador lo voy a hacer poco a poco pues mi interés fundamental es que mi hijo menor que tiene 13 años participe conmigo en la construcción. Lo quiero convertir en un pichón de electrónico, el ya tiene sus herramientas. Vamos a ver si se entusiasma con algo que le puede servir para amplificar su música. Yo le digo que aproveche y aprenda conmigo pues cuando el sea grande este conocimiento le puede servir de mucho. Por otra parte no quiero que cuando me vaya de este mundo mis tesoros (mas bien mis cacharros) y mis válvulas vayan a parar al basurero. Que mejor heredero que el
> ...



Adelante amigo, que el conocimiento nunca está completo y nunca sobra...

Saludos:


----------



## fosforito (Jun 26, 2014)

*Dijo mcrven =
Puedes sustituir el trafo por un ultralineal, tal cual lo muestra el circuito anterior, sin más. Lo único que pude ver es que, con el trafo ultralineal y a oscuras, lucían halos azules alrededor de las placas y éstas se ponían ligeramente rojas, en la zona central.*



Que luzcan con halos azules las placas, no es ni bueno ni malo, pero si es peligroso que las placas se pongan rojas, eso significa que están fuera de régimen, la mayor tensión de placas que la debida, o el erróneo punto de operación de las mismas ( bias o polarización de grilla),
hace que las válvulas trabajen más allá del régimen máximo de disipación anódica con el peligro de estropearlas y a veces hasta fundirlas, llevándolas al corto y también quemando el transformador de salida,etc.
Que las placas se pongan rojas no tiene nada que ver si el transformador es ultralineal o no, tiene que ver con lo explicado más arriba.-
chau f


----------



## mcrven (Jun 26, 2014)

fosforito dijo:


> *Dijo mcrven =
> Puedes sustituir el trafo por un ultralineal, tal cual lo muestra el circuito anterior, sin más. Lo único que pude ver es que, con el trafo ultralineal y a oscuras, lucían halos azules alrededor de las placas y éstas se ponían ligeramente rojas, en la zona central.*
> 
> 
> ...



La relación se hace para un mismo circuito de un ampli que tenía dos EL84 en push-pull, al cual se le cambió el trafo convencional que tenía, por uno del tipo ultra-lineal. El diseño es casi idéntico al que está publicado acá delante y ninguna otra cosa se alteró, más que el transformador.

El único cambio que sufre es la alimentación de las rejas pantalla, que pasan a tener una corriente un poco mayor debido a la baja RDC del trafo.

El hecho de que una válvula presente enrojecimiento de la placa, no significa que se vaya a dañar, a menos que el fenómeno sea muy marcado pero, te puedo indicar que las válvulas finales de los TX de potencia o frecuencias considerables, trabajan con las placas enrojecidas hasta el color naranja claro, en algunos casos y viven en buena salud, trabajando las 24 horas de todos los días, durante varios años.

Saludos:


----------



## fosforito (Jun 26, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> La relación se hace para un mismo circuito de un ampli que tenía dos EL84 en push-pull, al cual se le cambió el trafo convencional que tenía, por uno del tipo ultra-lineal. El diseño es casi idéntico al que está publicado acá delante y ninguna otra cosa se alteró, más que el transformador.
> 
> El único cambio que sufre es la alimentación de las rejas pantalla, que pasan a tener una corriente un poco mayor debido a la baja RDC del trafo.
> 
> ...



Totalmente equivocado ,estamos hablando de *"placas de válvulas de salida para audio"*, apenas rojas = envejecimiento prematuro, asi que rojas rojas *¡¡¡pum,pum, crash !!! *, consultar cualquier manual de válvulas de recepción, o el Radiotron, y sino más simple cualquier libro de iniciación en válvulas, y ver *disipación anódica (Wa)*.
chau f
Post data
Dijo Crimson ( Moderador) el 20-11- 2009

por electromecánico tema:  mensaje 1
*modernizar un amplificador push pull con valvulas l 84 ultra linear* (EL84)
primero gracias a todos por leer el tema, como veran los que ya me han despejado alguna duda, ya estoy incurriendo en el audio valvular ya me hice de unos cuantos amplificadores con poca plata y mucha pasiencia, hoy dia estoy empezado en el rejuvenecimiento de un amplificador push pull con valvulas l 84 ultra linear de la famosa marca columbia argentina.
y aqui comenzamos :luego de una limpieza profunda con izopropilico y pasiencia 
reemplace todos los capacitores y electroliticos y resistencias de porcelana y alambre al probarlo funciona tiene buen sonido, a mejorar bastante por que estoy usando un pre de una radio valvular que mete bastante ruido...... pero el problema y mi consulta es la siguiente 
tengo dos resistencias de catodo una por cada par de l84 una de elllas sin denominacion y la otra 150 ohmns como la calculo para saber si esta bien* y otra consulta una de las valvula de salida se pone roja la placa y otra azul la reja esto esta mal??? *
alguien tiene un breve resumen como calcular las resistencias y electroliticos de placa reja catodo gracias si les intereza subo alguna foto
Me Gusta  
Busco equipos de la marca Siritronix
"" no tomen esto como negocio es tratar de reunir historia""
electromecanico está desconectado	
¿Mensaje inapropiado? Citar


21/11/2009	#2   *Respuesta de Crimson*
crimson
Moderador

Avatar de crimson 

Fecha de Ingreso: agosto-2008
Ubicación: GF 05 te, Argentina
Mensajes: 1.317
Respuesta: modernizar un amplificador push pull con valvulas l 84 ultra linear (EL84) mensaje 2
Hola electromecánico, *que se ponga azul una válvula no es problema, pero que se ponga roja la placa significa que está mal polarizada. está tomando mucha corriente de placa y puede quemarse el *t*ransformador de salida.* Lo que hay que hacer es medir las resistencias de cátodo y de reja de las EL84. La cosa funciona así, la corriente de placa crea una tensión positiva en la resistencia de cátodo, de acuerdo a la cantidad que circule. La reja está puesta a masa con una resistencia de valor elevado (100K a 1M típicamente). Queda entonces el cátodo más positivo que la reja, o lo que es lo mismo, la reja queda polarizada negativamente, a un valor de equilibrio para la corriente de placa. Esto se conoce como polarización automática. Si por alguna razón (generalmente la resistencia de reja se abre) las resistencias no están correctas la reja se hace positiva, tomando una cantidad exagerada de corriente. Saludos C


----------



## Perico05 (Jun 27, 2014)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. 
Tendré mucho cuidado cuando lo arme en medir las corrientes y la tensión de polarización


Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 27, 2014)

fosforito dijo:


> Totalmente equivocado ,estamos hablando de *"placas de válvulas de salida para audio"*, apenas rojas = envejecimiento prematuro, asi que rojas rojas *¡¡¡pum,pum, crash !!! *, consultar cualquier manual de válvulas de recepción, o el Radiotron, y sino más simple cualquier libro de iniciación en válvulas, y ver *disipación anódica (Wa)*.



O sea... Los que construyen los amplis de estas imágenes los venden con defectos.


----------



## fosforito (Jun 27, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> O sea... Los que construyen los amplis de estas imágenes los venden con defectos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112902
> 
> ...



Si leyeras con detenimiento lo que escribo  , verás que hablo de las placas de las* válvulas de potencia de salida para audiofrecuencia.-* 
Y no solo lo que escribí yo, sino también lo que escribió el *moderador Crimson,* en otro tema de similares características que postdaté en la misma respuesta anterior, ¿ lo leíste ?, dice lo mismo que yo.-

Precisamente el circuito en cuestión usa en la etapa final* válvulas 6V6* que son precisamente *tetrodos de potencia por haces para audiofrecuencia*.- Léase bien :* Audiofrecuencia*.-

Las imágenes que mostrás son de amplificadores de audio, que operan con* "triodos de potencia para transmisión ( radiofrecuencia)"*.-Léase bien:* Transmisión-Radiofrecuencia.-*

*En definitiva nada que ver una cosa con la otra*  .-

Por otro lado las imágenes que se ven de esos triodos de transmisión, que creo son 833C,y que son de caldeo directo, por ende su cátodo es el mismo filamento y por esta razón iluminan muchísimo, agregando que para dar más dramatismo e impresión a las imágenes, estas están sobre expuestas logrando el efecto deseado, dando esa alta iluminación y tinte anaranjado, el ojo hábil sabe notarlo.-

chau f

Post data
 Las 833C que muestran las imágenes llevan la C final, porque sus placas (ánodos) están hechas de carbón, estas válvulas cuando operan en sus regímenes máximos sus placas pueden presentar un tinte rojizo o anaranjado sin mucho perjuicio, pero si acortando su vida útil, todo esto es posible porque el punto de fusión del carbón está en el orden de los 3500° C, *vuelvo a repetir la 833C es una válvula triodo de potencia "para Transmisión" y su disipación anódica es de 350 Watts.- *

*Las válvulas de potencia para "audiofrecuencia"* de los tipos = 6BQ5/EL84, 6AQ5, 6V6, 6F6, 6L6GC, KT66, KT77, KT88, 5881, 7591, 7868, 6973, EL34, etcétera, etcétera, sus placas son de Níquel o Níquel-acero, cuyo punto de fusión promedio está en alrededor de los 1500° C, si las placas de estas válvulas mencionadas y del resto de las válvulas de recepción se ponen apenas rojas, rojas o muy rojas, es porque están apenas fuera, fuera o muy fuera del punto de polarización correcto, llevándolas a acortar su vida útil o destruyéndolas.-


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 29, 2014)

igualmente por mas que esten bien polarizadas a un uso continuo a altas potencias osea cerca de su limite se ponen rojas las placas.. y para los que nos gustan las valvulas cuando estan bien calentitas el equipo entra en regimen


----------



## fosforito (Jun 30, 2014)

electromecanico dijo:


> igualmente por mas que esten bien polarizadas a un uso continuo a altas potencias osea cerca de su limite se ponen rojas las placas.. y para los que nos gustan las valvulas cuando estan bien calentitas el equipo entra en regimen



¿¿¿    ??? , Si están bien calentitas y sus placas rojas es porque están *"mal polarizadas"*.
Analicemos que si el bias es muy hot, más allá del  90% de Wa en clase A y del 70% en clase AB, aparte de las placas rojas, y acortar su vida útil o destruirlas, la distorsión es altísima, para alta fidelidad  inaceptable, debido que el punto de operación de la válvula se corre hacia arriba de la curva de caracteristicas y sale de la parte lineal.-
A los que les plazca polarizar mal, destruir, y escuchar peor  , allá ellos, total sobre gustos no hay nada escrito  .
chau f


----------



## fosforito (Jul 4, 2014)

Siguiendo con el tema, se puede ver en fotos un pequeño pentodo de potencia 4M-P26 bien polarizado y mal polarizado.
chau f


----------



## fosforito (Jul 6, 2014)

Esto es parte de un artículo técnico publicado en " Thetubestore.com "

Photo 6 shows two EL34 tubes where one is brighter than the other due to the filament height. Both tubes test and perform perfectly.
[ La foto 6 muestra dos tubos EL34 donde uno es más brillante que otro debido a la altura de filamento. Ambos tubos han sido probados y funcionan perfectamente.]


Another thing that needs mention is red-plating or "cherry" plate glow. This will happen when a tube is incorrectly biased, causing the plate to overheat. Generally speaking, tubes do not like this unnecessary stress and will not last long if rebiasing is not done. See Photo 7. In this case the plate itself is actually casting a red glow.
[Otra cosa que necesita mención es la placa rojiza o  placa color cereza vivo. *Esto pasará** cuando un tubo es incorrectamente polarizado*, haciendo que la placa se sobrecaliente. Generalmente hablando *es innecesario someter a stress a los tubos y no durarán mucho tiempo sino se re-polarizan correctamente. *Mirar la Foto 7. En este caso la placa misma muestra un resplandor rojo.]



Para ver completo el artículo técnico publicado , entrar a :
http://www.thetubestore.com/Resources/Matching-and-other-tube-info/Blue-Glow

chau f


----------



## gonzafj (Ago 28, 2014)

Estimados, antes que nada les saludo a todos y les comento que no soy un experto.... solamente un estusiasta por el tema valvular y he empezado por este desafío leyendo y recolectando algunos elementos desde temprano.

A su vez, aprovecho de tomarme de este hilo para consultar dudas de conexión de un trafo que quiero usar en un amplificador valvular.
Adjunto imagen de trafo y datos que he podido medir.

La duda en cuestión es: dónde se conecta el cable verde claro (identificado como X) que es el único que no tiene una valor de voltage.....según he leido en algún post le llaman cable pantalla, pero dónde se conecta?...a chasis simplemente?

De antemano gracias por su ayuda,

Francisco González


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2014)

gonzafj dijo:


> . . . .La duda en cuestión es: dónde se conecta el cable verde claro (identificado como X) que es el único que no tiene una valor de voltage.....según he leido en algún post le llaman cable pantalla, pero dónde se conecta?...*a chasis simplemente?* . . .



*Sip*             .


----------



## gonzafj (Ago 28, 2014)

como tenía la duda preferí preguntar antes de cometer un error.... gracias fogonazo
y como para saber un poco más, que hace o para que sirve el cable pantalla?

Saludos,
FGM


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 28, 2014)

gonzafj dijo:


> como tenía la duda preferí preguntar antes de cometer un error.... gracias fogonazo
> y como para saber un poco más, que hace o para que sirve el cable pantalla?
> 
> Saludos,
> FGM


No se llama cable pantalla, sino el cable o en su defecto el terminal que conexiona la pantalla electroestática del transformador con su puesta a tierra, masa, o ground.-
La pantalla electroestática es una delgada lámina metálica de cobre o bronce (papel españa)  del ancho del carrete del trafo de una sola espira y que sin tocarse ( sino cortocircuito) se coloca entre primario y secundario o secundarios, esta pantalla anula o atenúa las perturbaciones electricas de la linea, de esta manera, cualquier tensión de alta frecuencia momentánea encuentra un camino fácil a través de la capacitancia de la pantalla electrostática hacia tierra y no pasa hacia el o los secundarios.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## gonzafj (Ago 29, 2014)

Gracias Gustavo, me quedó mas que clara la explicación...se agradece 

Saludos,

Francisco González


----------



## gonzafj (Nov 11, 2014)

Hace un par de fin de semanas atrás, visitando una feria local (Santiago, Chile) me encontré con una caja que contenía parte o mejor dicho el ensamble de una grabadora reel to reel, la cual me miraba con unos ojos diciéndome "llevame, llévame!!"...y no me pude resistirme . La cuestión es que llegué a la casa con un nuevo juguete ("otro cachureo", diría mi señora ) y sacándole el polvo encontré una plaquita que la identificaba como Grundig TK60. Lo atractivo e interesante de esto es que venía con los dos transformadores de audio, lo cual me entusiasmó como proyecto de amplificador SE..... de echo me di el tiempo de buscar por aquí y por allá el esquema hasta que lo encontré (adjunto, página 27...buuu no me dejo subir el archivo).
Lo simpático de la construcción, y que pude identificar, es que está realizado en conjuntos de ensambles bien específicos:
- a) contiene todo lo correspondiente a los controles (balance-volumen-treble-bass)....su conexión al resto del circuito es través de un enchufe)
- b) contiene las válvulas 1 xECC83 y 2xEL84 con su correspondiente circuito relacionado de salida, y los dos Transformadores de salida de audio
- c) contiene las valvulas 2xECC81 y 2xEF86 y su circuito asociados
-d) contiene las válvulas 2xEL95, Transformador de poder, diodos de Sellenio, Condensadores 2x50 uF y asociado

Eso es lo que pude identificar, y que es seguible....por medio del circuito

Dentro de todo mi entusiasmo, y antes de ponerle mano al tema, me decidí a preguntarles a Uds. varias cosas que me dan vueltas:
- los esquemas que he visto hasta este momento (SE Stereo), ponen una VV. (ej. ECC83) por cada VV. de Salida EL84, aquí sólo hay una para las dos....por qué?.
- Estoy muy equivocado en pensar que el cuerpo del amplificador está contenido en unir: módulo 2xEF86-2xECC81 + módulo 1xECC83-2xEL84-trafos + Módulo de controles
- conviene desgastarse en tratar de aislar sólo lo que corresponda a amplificador pensando en que sería de mejor calidad o es más sano empezar de cero?


De antemano, les agradezco sus comentarios y recomendaciones

Francisco González M.



Aqui esta el circuito 

Atte.,

Francisco González M.


----------



## Selkir (Ene 27, 2015)

Hola amigos.

Os comento: Resulta que este año he empezado nuevos estudios de electrónica y resulta que como el profesor se ha enterado de que me gustan las válvulas y todo este mundillo me ha pedido que le ayude a realizar un pequeño amplificador.

Me ha pasado el esquema que adjunto, pero tenemos algunas dudas (o esque me está haciendo pensar más de la cuenta para que lo saque yo todo jeje). La cuestión, que me desconcierta la resistencia de 180Ω/1W que hay entre el tap del transformador y GND. También me entra duda en que si alimentando el circuito con 300V+300V solo de una potencia de 6W.

Espero que me podáis resolver estas dos dudas (seguro que luego tendré más).

Desde ya muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## joerco (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola Seikir, me parece un esquema bastante bién desarrollado y puede sonar bastante decentemente si lo equipas con válvulas de calidad.
Respecto a tus dudas he de decirte que la función de la resistencia de 180R entre masa y la toma central del transformador de alimentación es la de "subir" el potencial de la reja del pentodo (en realidad lo que hace es establecer el potencial de masa más "positivo" con respecto a esta reja del pentodo) para que tenga una tensión mas negativa que la masa.
Tu otra duda es fácil de entender, ten en cuenta que al contrario que en los circuitos que utilizan transistores o integrados en los que se trabaja con tensiones mucho más bajas, las válvulas necesitan una diferencia de potencial muy grande entre placa y cátodo para poder "saltar"la distancia fisica entre estos elementos. La diferencia está en la corriente que necesitan para poder desarrollar potencia. Baja intensidad (60mA de media para tubos y varios Amperios para semiconductores) y alta tensión en välvulas; alta intensidad y baja tensión para semiconductores. P=V.I


----------



## EKISTRONW (Ene 29, 2015)

Selkir: 
Según los datos que aparecen en la mayoría de los Manuales de Válvulas ( Por ejemplo el RCA, RC-20) la 6BQ5 como amplificador clase A1, con una tensión de placa de 250 Volt se obtiene una potencia de salida con máxima señal de 5,7 watts. (Esto, suponiendo que el transformador de Audio sea de bajas perdidas y esté perfectamente adaptado a la carga de placa de la 6BQ5, que es de 4500 Ohms).
Al rectificar la tensión del transformador de alimentación con diodos semiconductores se eleva la tensión 1.41 veces la tensión eficaz del secundario del transformador. En este caso los 300 Volts alternos se "elevan" a *423 Volts* !! Entonces como una manera de reducir el voltaje y limitarlo a 250 Volts tiene sentido la Resistencia dispuesta en el punto medio. 
El circuito es "clásico" en lineas generales,  salvo lo de la resistencia que usted hace mención y el potenciometro con derivación que está a la entrada, que perfectamente se puede 
omitir. Saludos.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 2, 2015)

Gracias joerco y EKISTRONW por vuestras respuestas.

Seguiré investigando algunas cosillas más para seguir aprendiendo sobre los amplificadores a válvulas. Si veo que tengo dudas os preguntaré jeje


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 20, 2015)

Hola a todo el foro, sigo disfrutando a menudo de mis equipos valvulares... y llego el momento en el que ya hay signos evidentes de desgaste; paso a comentar.
Cuando enciendo el ampli (potencia) luego de calentar un poco los filamentos, el canal derecho arranca con ruidos, esto fue creciendo paulatinamente con el tiempo y ahora se extiende ya en un sentido fuera de tolerancia.
Ademas y lo mas grave es que al aumentar el volumen ya cuando el ampli va entrando a clase b empieza a distorcionar cada vez mas a medida que le doy rosca y se siente clara la falla comparando con el otro canal tira bastante menos.
Lo que hice... hasta ahora lo destape y controle todas las soldaduras en especial las masas y no encontre nada, ademas rote las valvulas de etapa previa y nada, todo igual. Solo en una ocasion movi la valvula izq. de ese canal, mirando de frente la numero 3 y se calmo un par de usos nada mas.
Creo que las de potencia han llegado a su fin??? las roto de un canal hacia el otro a ver si cambia?
Esa misma tercera tiene menos plateado en el geter pero no me da tanta sospecha esa situación tampoco esta blanca; hora calculando el uso de tres años puede ser razonable que tenga algun corto adentro una de las dos?,,, no hay placa roja por sobre tensión tampoco.
Espero no sea el trafo de la salida.

Gracias y saludos cordiales.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 20, 2015)

Rotalas para ver que sucede, el echo de que la mover un tubo hubo un cambio puede ser señal de que los zócalos esten sucios u oxidados, y si en tu zon a habido mucha humedad en los úlitmos tiempos puede ser que necesite un repaso, y sumado a las horas se suman pequeños problemas
Si podes sacar algunas fotos de tu equipo, tanto del lado de los tubos como de la parte inferiro seria interesante primero para ver de que circuito se trata e indicarte una serie de mediciones si posees un tester


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 20, 2015)

Próximo paso hago así, me acuerdo que toqueteando aproveche y las saque para limpiar, pueden ser los zócalos y también como vos decís... humedad, acá es terrible mucha.
Luego comento, gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 20, 2015)

DAXMO dijo:


> Próximo paso hago así, me acuerdo que toqueteando aproveche y las saque para limpiar, pueden ser los zócalos y también como vos decís... humedad, acá es terrible mucha.
> Luego comento, gracias.



Hola Daxmo !!!, es acertado lo que dice Pandacba, luego de hacer lo que el sugirió, y si el problema persiste,  te diría que hagas lo siguiente, cambia el par de salida de un canal y colócalo en el otro y viceversa, si el ruido y distorsión cambia de canal, es que es el par de salida esta mal ( luego te digo como hacemos para ver cual de las 2 válvulas es la que funciona mal, o puede que sean las 2, raro pero...), pero si pese al cambio el problema se mantiene en el canal original, es que las válvulas están bien, entonces hay que buscar en otro lado, como por ejemplo la polarización, o puede que sea los electrolíticos de filtro de la fuente, pero vayamos por partes ( Jack el destripador ), haz esto, y luego seguimos buscando.-
Abrazo!!!
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 22, 2015)

Hola, gracias por responder, bueno los zócalos no tienen oxido en los pines de conexión, cuando vean las imágenes van a ver que están muy bien, igual apreté algún que otro pin que me pareció algo abierto pero eso no es, ademas rote las válvulas y sigue igual (no son las válvulas)l; ahora lo tengo prendido desde hace un rato y anda... pero arranca con ese chisporroteo que dura un rato, y no lo puedo poner muy fuerte.
No se, los capacitores los veo bien y el filtro de fuente y la alimentación de potencia es común para los dos canales, me da pensar si no sera el trafo de salida... sera que tenga humedad u otra cosa.
No entiendo porque para de hacer ruido y no lo hace mas; me queda por revisar la realimentación que asimismo alimenta el vumetro... pero  no vi cortos ni falsos contactos ni nada chamuscado o inflado ni cambios de color
Pensar pensar... en desarmar.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 22, 2015)

DAXMO dijo:


> Hola, gracias por responder, bueno los zócalos no tienen oxido en los pines de conexión, cuando vean las imágenes van a ver que están muy bien, igual apreté algún que otro pin que me pareció algo abierto pero eso no es, ademas rote las válvulas y sigue igual (no son las válvulas)l; ahora lo tengo prendido desde hace un rato y anda... pero arranca con ese chisporroteo que dura un rato, y no lo puedo poner muy fuerte.
> No se, los capacitores los veo bien y el filtro de fuente y la alimentación de potencia es común para los dos canales, me da pensar si no sera el trafo de salida... sera que tenga humedad u otra cosa.
> No entiendo porque para de hacer ruido y no lo hace mas; me queda por revisar la realimentación que asimismo alimenta el vumetro... pero  no vi cortos ni falsos contactos ni nada chamuscado o inflado ni cambios de color
> Pensar pensar... en desarmar.
> Saludos cordiales.



Hola de nuevo Daxmo, ayer estuve buscando en este post el circuito tuyo, pero no lo pude encontrar, sería bueno verlo, si esta publicado decíme el número de mensaje, así lo puedo ver, y si no está, fijate de poder publicarlo, de esta manera será más fácil detectar que está andando mal.-

Abrazo!!!
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 22, 2015)

No lo encontré en el hilo ni en mi compu, tengo otros esquemas y no este, solo lo tengo en papel, cosa de locos, pero lo encontré en la web es el mullard 5-20.
Gracias, Gustavo.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 23, 2015)

Daxmo, antes que todo, estuve viendo las imágenes del amplificador del lado de los componentes, sugiero que te proveas de estaño al 60% de 1era calidad, y repases todas las soldaduras, veo muchas que a mi criterio están frías y con poco estaño, el problema puede estar ahí, tienes que dejar que el soldador transfiera excelente temperatura, y que el estaño fluya y corra en los partes a soldar, sobre todo en la barra ómnibus que disipa mucho, calienta 1ero la barra ómnibus con el soldador en un punto libre donde no haya soldadura, y luego haz el repaso en los puntos de soldadura, tienes que observar que las soldaduras deben quedar  brillantes, si quedan grises y opacas, es por que están frías.-
Si puedes, haz esto, si se soluciona Ok, caso contrario, seguiremos hasta encontrar el problema y solucionarlo.-

Abrazo!!!
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 27, 2015)

Efectivamente, a veces uno no quiere ver lo que esta en frente hasta que alguien dice si... si es ahi;  Gustavo tenias razón hice  mas fuerza en las soldaduras de la barra bus y dos estaban flojas... la peor en la masa del capacitor que filtra la salida de  (+) a  la placa ef86 derecha esa seria la que haria el mayor ruido. Después desoldé y acomode bastante bien donde tenia un bodoque en las masas del capacitor de  filtrado de la fuente  de +b.
En total resolde a nuevo unas diez uniones a la barra bus que ya desde un principio en su momento me había dado trabajo, y al no tener experiencia me quedo mal y ahora mejore, pero cuesta mucho soldar en el alambre de cobre si es medio grueso, no toma temperatura y si te adelantas de tiempo con el estaño te gotea como manteca... nada facil.
Asi que ahora arranca como los dioses y tira de vuelta con ganas.... y esos graves fantásticos...  espectacular.
Otra cosa, es real que los amplificadores valvulares tienen la virtud de que las armónicas van en fase con la señal amplificada; ahora este circuito es de 20w+20w y los trafos de salida que uso yo son de 50w+50w, indistintamente, supongamos que electricamente a fondo tire algo de 30w por canal... yo lo tengo conectado a dos Technics sbt-200 que son de 100W y toleran picos de 200W a 8ohm. 
La verdad que a veces depende lo que ponga para escuchar, si lo pongo muy fuerte tengo que mirar lo que hacen las columnas porque las pasa de largo y digo mirar, para bajar un toque si no los conos los voy a ir a buscar a Mar del Plata 
Cuanta potencia tendrá realmente? Amen que las columnas también tengan algo de mentirita en sus especificaciones (seguro que si).

Un Abrazo, gracias y saludos a todo el foro.
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 27, 2015)

DAXMO dijo:


> Efectivamente, a veces uno no quiere ver lo que esta en frente hasta que alguien dice si... si es ahi; Gustavo tenias razón hice mas fuerza en las soldaduras de la barra bus y dos estaban flojas... la peor en la masa del capacitor que filtra la salida de (+) a la placa ef86 derecha esa seria la que haria el mayor ruido. Después desoldé y acomode bastante bien donde tenia un bodoque en las masas del capacitor de filtrado de la fuente de +b.
> En total resolde a nuevo unas diez uniones a la barra bus que ya desde un principio en su momento me había dado trabajo, y al no tener experiencia me quedo mal y ahora mejore, pero cuesta mucho soldar en el alambre de cobre si es medio grueso, no toma temperatura y si te adelantas de tiempo con el estaño te gotea como manteca... nada facil.
> Asi que ahora arranca como los dioses y tira de vuelta con ganas.... y esos graves fantásticos... espectacular.


 

Muy bien Daxmo !!!! , me alegro mucho que hayas encontrado la falla y solucionado el problema!!! ; Al final la solución no estaba a la altura de las circunstancias, sino " a la altura del soldador eléctrico" .-

Un abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 27, 2015)

Sucece que nuestros modernos soldadores no son muy appto para trabajar con la técnica valvular, por elllo se utilzaban soldadores de al menos 75W o el vesuvio C-2, aunque era mucho mejor para esa tarea, el D3


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 28, 2015)

Haberlo dicho antes, yo tengo uno como el vesubio de color rojo y con luz... hay que apretar el gatillo y es livianiiiito y no calienta nada la bobina!!! ... re comodo ahora que me acorde que lo tengo no lo voy a usar.

Saludos


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola,quería preguntar si los núcleos de ferrita sirven ya que los de grano orientado son difíciles de conseguir. Saludos.


----------



## DAXMO (May 27, 2015)

Hola foro, sigo con proyecto nuevo en este caso es desarrollar una buena versión del clásico quad II forty, que es uno de los amplificadores valvulares que mas mire en mis inicios con las válvulas,  este y el clásico de 15 watt con kt66. La idea es hacer dos mono bloques con kt88 y rectificación valvular por ej 5ur4 ya veremos, encontre en la web muchas correcciones del circuito pero voy a adjuntar una que me gusto solo que rectifica con diodos y tiene unas protecciones que no creo que yo use.
Básicamente este puede ser el que utilice con retoques que ya adelanto va a ser la fuente; pero lo interesante del proyecto es que quiero bobinar yo mismo todos los trafos cosa que ire comentando y consultando en el hilo correspondiente y mas que nada para los cálculos y los insumos tendré que conseguir.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2015)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola,quería preguntar si los núcleos de ferrita sirven ya que los de grano orientado son difíciles de conseguir. Saludos.


Los núcleos de ferrita tiene un buen comportamiento en alta frecuencia, a baja frecuencia cambian mucho, tanto que son inadecuados, por eso que se siguen utilzando nucleos de silicio mejor si de grano orientado o toroides del tipo cinta.
Lo que podes hacer es buscar algún proveedor en BsAs o fijate en low wicidestacados en la pagina principal del foro arriba a la derecha, hay varios que venden ese tipo de laminación


----------



## Selkir (Jun 25, 2015)

¡Hola chicos!
Hace un tiempo estuve preguntando sobre un pequeño ampli que mi profesor quería que yo construyese para la clase y que las generaciones más jóvenes puedan ver como se hacían antes las cosas. Pues bien, el otro día lo realicé y aquí os muestro como quedó.
La verdad que ha salido un poco chapuzilla ya que muchas cosas han sido recicladas y adaptadas a la necesidad. También decir que veréis muchas resistencias en serie debido a que habían valores que no los tenía en el almacén del instituto y tuve que unir varias para conseguir los valores deseados. Aun así suena muy bien. Eso si, aunque se vean dos válvulas de previo y dos de potencia en verdad solo funciona la mitad, ya que es mono; las otras dos están de adorno jeje

Espero que os guste.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 25, 2015)

Enhorabuena Selkir, si eres tan amable ? Puedes compartir el esquema del circuito, datos, características, etc... ?. Gracias y un saludo.
 P.D.: Te escribo desde Valencia paisano.


----------



## Selkir (Jun 26, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Enhorabuena Selkir, si eres tan amable ? Puedes compartir el esquema del circuito, datos, características, etc... ?.



Gracias. Claro que lo puedo compartir. Justamente ya estaba publicado en el foro un poco más atrás jeje_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/994873/ _



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Gracias y un saludo.
> P.D.: Te escribo desde Valencia paisano.



No hay de que, paisano


----------



## Jlbm (Jun 28, 2015)

Buenas a todos,
     Estoy interesado en el amplificador de válvulas EL34 descrito en el post 428 de este hilo (El del artículo de la revista Elektor) y me han surgido un par de dudas. Os escribo para ver si seríais tan amables de ayudarme. L primera hace referencia al fusible la placa denotado por 0.2 AF. Asumo que un fusible de tipo fast de 0.2 amperios, pero ¿cuál debería ser el voltaje de dicho fusible? ¿Es muy importante este parámetro o hay cierto margen de tolerancia?
   La segunda hace referencia al transformador principal; es de 340 V pero, ¿ tiene que ser de 340, -340 v o puede ser de 170, -170? No entiendo muy bien en qué casos se pueden usar un tipo u otro para conseguir los 340V. 
    Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. 
    Un saludo.


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 28, 2015)

Hola,

El fusible es de 315mA no importa el voltaje, y el secundario del transformador en cuestión es de 0-340v no tiene una derivación central por lo que veo, ya que es para rectificación por diodos.
Ese fusible esta justo en la salida de la fuente +B hacia el circuito del amplificador. No es el fusible principal del equipo que esta en la entrada de la corriente con el interruptor principal.

Saludos.


----------



## Jlbm (Jul 1, 2015)

Muchas gracias DAXMO. La verdad es que es curioso que esa fuente no es CT y sin embargo la del artículo original (el de Claus Byrith colgado en la página de Lundahl) sí lo es. Ambos usan un puente de diodos de onda completa, aunque el de Claus Byrith no lleva condensandores entre cada uno de los diodos.
  Aprovecho para agradecer a "pandacba" y "Fogonazo" sus explicaciones sobre los rectificadores y pido disculpas a los moderadores sobre el offtopic de esos mensajes.
   Un saludo.
JL


----------



## electrodin (Jul 17, 2015)

Saludos a todos, estoy haciendo un amplicador a valvulas uno muy parecido al posteado en el post 428 de elektor (adjunto abajo)
tengo dos problemas: el transformadro de salida y la etapa de preamplificacion.
por alguna razon no esta amplificando la etapa conformada por la valvula EF86 pero cuando puenteo la señal con un condensador entre los terminales 9 y 1 la señal pasa directamente a las demas etapas entonces tengo sonido  ovbiamente no logro toda la potencia.
quisiera ayuda por favor para poder resolver este problema, y tambien quisiera ayuda para poder calcular los datos del transformador de salida, es ultralineal, pero yo lo arme como push pull simple (no tenia mas informacion)
prometo subir todos los datos del proyecto para compartirlos 
muy agradecido por su atencion , gracias.



Estas son las imagenes de como quedo el ampli, aunque no tiene toda su potencia
porque la etapa pre no esta trabajando bien








Estos son los diseños del pcb y de la fuente smps



en esta ultima foto se ve la fuente smps fuera de la caja


----------



## fosforito (Jul 18, 2015)

electrodin dijo:


> Saludos a todos, estoy haciendo un amplicador a valvulas uno muy parecido al posteado en el post 428 de elektor (adjunto abajo)
> tengo dos problemas: el transformadro de salida y la etapa de preamplificacion.
> por alguna razon no esta amplificando la etapa conformada por la valvula EF86 pero cuando puenteo la señal con un condensador entre los terminales 9 y 1 la señal pasa directamente a las demas etapas entonces tengo sonido  ovbiamente no logro toda la potencia.
> quisiera ayuda por favor para poder resolver este problema, y tambien quisiera ayuda para poder calcular los datos del transformador de salida, es ultralineal, pero yo lo arme como push pull simple (no tenia mas informacion)
> ...



El pre es muy simple, el pentodo ef86 está conectado en modo triodo, si como has dicho tu, puenteas la grilla g1 por medio de un capacitor con la placa y la pantalla g2  y obtienes señal, es por que el problema está en la válvula o en el zócalo, verifica la aptitud de la válvula, y las soldaduras en el zócalo.
chau f


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2015)

electrodin dijo:


> Saludos a todos, estoy haciendo un amplicador a valvulas uno muy parecido al posteado en el post 428 de elektor (adjunto abajo)
> tengo dos problemas: el transformadro de salida y la etapa de preamplificacion.
> por alguna razon no esta amplificando la etapa conformada por la valvula EF86 pero cuando puenteo la señal con un condensador entre los terminales 9 y 1 la señal pasa directamente a las demas etapas entonces tengo sonido  ovbiamente no logro toda la potencia.
> quisiera ayuda por favor para poder resolver este problema, y tambien quisiera ayuda para poder calcular los datos del transformador de salida, es ultralineal, pero yo lo arme como push pull simple (no tenia mas informacion)
> ...


Hola caro Don electrodin ,  felicitaciones por tu montagen tan prolija , sin dudas mui rica toda el .
Te dejo aca una dica :!  Valvulas y tarjetas de circuito inpreso NO son amigas !, desafortunadamente lo calientamento generado por las valvulas tende con lo pasar de los años "enfriar las soldas" de estaño de los zocalos en las tarjetas de circuito inpreso generando molestos malos contactos    , asi una salida es conectar por meo de hilos de cubre ayslados los pinos de los zocalos hasta la tarjeta de circuito inpreso.
!Fuerte abrazo y un saludo cordeal desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2015)

*Mensaje temporal :*

Éste tipo cada tanto tiene cosas buenas 

Una belleza para amplificador valvular 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-567723536-parlantes-audifiel-alnico-10-pulgadas-8-ohms-_JM_


----------



## electrodin (Jul 19, 2015)

Gracias por sus respuestas, talvez si hay un problema en el zocalo, pues probe con otras valvulas y el comportamiento es igual, revisare de nuevo, como es a doble cara tal vez una pata no soldo bien


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2015)

electrodin dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas, talvez si hay un problema en el zocalo, pues probe con otras valvulas y el comportamiento es igual, revisare de nuevo, como es a doble cara tal vez una pata no soldo bien


En lo inicio de funcionamento logo despues de armado tudo anda de 1000 maravillas , pero con lo pasar de los años las soldas si quedam frias debido a lo calientamento excesivo generado por las valvulas y  conduzido por su pinos 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fosforito (Jul 19, 2015)

electrodin dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas, talvez si hay un problema en el zocalo, pues probe con otras valvulas y el comportamiento es igual, revisare de nuevo, como es a doble cara tal vez una pata no soldo bien



Mide con el multímetro si llega alta tensión en el pin 6 del zócalo de la ef86, mirado desde abajo, o sea donde va soldado,y que corresponde a la placa (ánodo) de la válvula, es probable que sea eso.
chau f


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 20, 2015)

electrodin, antes que nada, buenos dias, por el lado de la etapa de entrada y la inversora de fase.. me llama la atencion como conectaste los filamentos... pusiste la alimentacion del filamento del doble triodo entre 4 y 5 cuando entre estos pines para que el filamento entre en regimen deberias tener 12,6V (o sino unir los pines 4 y 5 y colocar 6,3V entre los pines 4 y 5 con respecto al pin 9).. mas alla de eso.. que tension tenes en reposo en la placa de la EF86 cuando está en reposo?(entrada cortocircuitada.) (aclará tambien que tension tenes de alimentacion en cada etapa).

por el lado del trafo de salida.. miraste por acá?


----------



## electrodin (Jul 21, 2015)

Hazard, gracias por la respuesta, la verdad pensandolo bien es cierto  estoy alimentando la ECC81 con 6.2V ¡¡¡ no me fije en la derivacion  central,supuse automaticamente que por empezar el codigo con E, la  alimentacion seria de 6V, con razon su reemplazo es equivalente a la  valvula 12AX7 (ya entiendo)
Aun asi, cuando pruebo las etapas  inversora y salida tengo amplificacion, el problema radica en la etapa  pre de la valvula EF86, las tensiones en los anodos de EL34 es de 368V,  24v en el catodo del EL34 y 6.2V en los filamentos, no pude tomar  medidas en la EF86ya que al medir en el anodo se saturaba el ampli (no  puse entrada a tierra) pero habia tension dc, no pude hacer mas pruebas,  ya que se lo llevaron para presentacion  pero apenas lo tenga de  regreso podre hacer mas medidas y correciones.
Gracias por el aporte del transformador, no lo habia encontrado


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 21, 2015)

electrodin, es probable que esté cortada la resistencia de carga de placa en la etapa de entrada.. deberías medir con la entrada en corto que tension en placa tenes y que tension de fuente de placa hay... (de esa forma poder saber si tenes corriente de placa y cuanto es)


----------



## DAXMO (Ago 3, 2015)

Hola, tengo casi resuelto los cálculos para bobinar los trafos de alimentación, salida y el choke, así que estoy en condiciones de comprar los insumos ya que tengo claro los calibres de los alambres, los tamaños de los carretes chapas (espero conseguir fácil grano orientado) etc.
Lo que no tuve en cuenta ahora que reviso el circuito es que el trafo de salida tiene un devanado a masa con los ánodos de la válvulas y no entiendo bien como hacerlo y menos como obtener el calculo; ya que creía que era un trafo con un primario simple con B+ conectado al tap central.
Tampoco es ultralineal, ya que el circuito del amplificador es para funcionamiento en modo triodo.
Es donde dice CFB-3 db,  
En otros circuitos los ánodos van conectados a masa acoplados por un filtro capacitor+resistencia.
Adjunto una imagen del esquema y de paso aclaro que lo que se ve remarcado en amarillo no va y lo remarcado en rojo (puente de diodos) tampoco, ya que voy a conectar una válvula 5U4G como rectificadora.

Saludos cordiales


Ver el archivo adjunto 130123

Hola, tengo casi resuelto los cálculos para bobinar los trafos de alimentación, salida y el choke, así que estoy en condiciones de comprar los insumos ya que tengo claro los calibres de los alambres, los tamaños de los carretes chapas (espero conseguir fácil grano orientado) etc.
Lo que no tuve en cuenta ahora que reviso el circuito es que el trafo de salida tiene un devanado a masa con los ánodos de la válvulas y no entiendo bien como hacerlo y menos como obtener el calculo; ya que creía que era un trafo con un primario simple con B+ conectado al tap central.
Tampoco es ultralineal, ya que el circuito del amplificador es para funcionamiento en modo triodo.
Es donde dice CFB-3 db,  
En otros circuitos los ánodos van conectados a masa acoplados por un filtro capacitor+resistencia.
Adjunto una imagen del esquema y de paso aclaro que lo que se ve remarcado en amarillo no va y lo remarcado en rojo (puente de diodos) tampoco, ya que voy a conectar una válvula 5U4G como rectificadora.

Saludos cordiales


Ver el archivo adjunto 130123

Adjunto Circuito


----------



## DAXMO (Ago 3, 2015)

De paso presento algo de los componentes para la construcción del ampli, entre ellos capacitores de buena calidad JJ y solen.
También un par de 5U4G, las cuatro KT88 apareadas (espectaculares), par de ECC81 par de ECC82, todas JJ TESLA. y sus respectivos zócalos.

Saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 3, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don DAXMO felicitaciones por tu aquisición , conponentes todos mui hermosos  , quanto a lo proyecto ao menos para mi es novedoso , enpleya valvulas KT88 conectadas en modo Triodo y realimentación negativa en los catodos por meo de un devanado auxiliar en lo transformador de salida .
Se que las chapas de hierro del transformador de salida de audio son especiales (grano orientado o tanbien conocidas aca por esas latitudes como "hierro dulce", jajajajaja) por andaren en alta densidade de inducción  portanto mas raras y caras en si obtenir , a titulo de conocimento esas chapas son mucho mas delgadas quando conparadas as normales enpleadas en transformadores comunes en fuentes de alimentación desaholladas a andar en 50 o 60 Hz..
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil y buena suerte en los desahollos!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 3, 2015)

DAXMO dijo:


> Hola, tengo casi resuelto los cálculos para bobinar los trafos de alimentación, salida y el choke, así que estoy en condiciones de comprar los insumos ya que tengo claro los calibres de los alambres, los tamaños de los carretes chapas (espero conseguir fácil grano orientado) etc.
> Lo que no tuve en cuenta ahora que reviso el circuito es que el trafo de salida tiene un devanado a masa con los ánodos de la válvulas y no entiendo bien como hacerlo y menos como obtener el calculo; ya que creía que era un trafo con un primario simple con B+ conectado al tap central.
> Tampoco es ultralineal, ya que el circuito del amplificador es para funcionamiento en modo triodo.
> Es donde dice CFB-3 db,
> ...



Como te va Daxmo!!!   ,por lo que puedo apreciar a simple vista, rápido y quizás se me escape algo, la configuración en primera instancia, es un push-pull común con las KT88 conectadas en modo triodo, en segunda instancia hay dos devanados extras que se conectan a los cátodos de cada KT88 y ground, para obtener en este caso 3 db de realimentación negativa, esa disposición se la conoce como *cathode feedback*, aparte de los 12 db de NFB global, según muestra tu circuito.-
Sería interesante que vieras esta página :http://www.next-tube.com/articles/Veen2/Veen2EN.pdf

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo 

Pd: ahora veo que es un circuito de turner audio, fijate bien que es probable que esté tu circuito, el cálculo del transformador de salida,y de que manera construirlo en esta página : http://www.turneraudio.com.au/



DAXMO dijo:


> Hola, tengo casi resuelto los cálculos para bobinar los trafos de alimentación, salida y el choke, así que estoy en condiciones de comprar los insumos ya que tengo claro los calibres de los alambres, los tamaños de los carretes chapas (espero conseguir fácil grano orientado) etc.
> Lo que no tuve en cuenta ahora que reviso el circuito es que el trafo de salida tiene un devanado a masa con los ánodos de la válvulas y no entiendo bien como hacerlo y menos como obtener el calculo; ya que creía que era un trafo con un primario simple con B+ conectado al tap central.
> Tampoco es ultralineal, ya que el circuito del amplificador es para funcionamiento en modo triodo.
> Es donde dice CFB-3 db,
> ...



Como te va Daxmo!!!   ,por lo que puedo apreciar a simple vista, rápido y quizás se me escape algo, la configuración en primera instancia, es un push-pull común con las KT88 conectadas en modo triodo, en segunda instancia hay dos devanados extras que se conectan a los cátodos de cada KT88 y ground, para obtener en este caso 3 db de realimentación negativa, esa disposición se la conoce como *cathode feedback*, aparte de los 12 db de NFB global, según muestra tu circuito.-
Sería interesante que vieras esta página :http://www.next-tube.com/articles/Veen2/Veen2EN.pdf

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo 

Pd: ahora veo que es un circuito de turner audio, fijate bien que es probable que esté tu circuito, el cálculo del transformador de salida,y de que manera construirlo en esta página : http://www.turneraudio.com.au/



Daxmo: quizás este diagrama te pueda ser de mucha utilidad.-



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Ago 4, 2015)

Estuve buscando y encontre algo de información antes de abrir el post, trafo salida 1003A, lo bueno que encontramos información para poder sacarlo,... una vez mas gracias
A estudiar

Saludos

Transformador de salida


Foto: QUAD II transformador de salida del amplificador de potencia bobinado diagrama
T él sinuoso esquema de la izquierda parece ser exacta para el transformador de salida QUAD II ~ 1003A espec ~ y se ha determinado a partir de mis propias disecciones y de la información suministrada por los demás con generosidad
T él primero sinuoso {cercano al núcleo} L1 y todas las demás secciones impares forman la primaria son unos 477 vueltas de ~ 37 SWG esmaltado de alambre de cobre en 3 capas de alrededor de 159 se convierte ~ Entre cada capa son 2 capas de 0.05mm papel aceitado ~ Los devanados terciarios L7A y L7b son cada uno una sola capa de 159 vueltas de ~ 37SWG dando el el 1: 9 cátodo retroalimentación

E ven numerada devanado secciones que forman la secundaria son cada uno individuales capas de aproximadamente 51 vueltas de ~ 23 SWG separa de los devanados adyacentes impares por 2 capas de 0.16mm papel aceitado en cada lado ~ El exterior L14 se enrolla con unas pocas capas de 0,16 mm de papel para terminar

R ? es una pequeña ~ resistor herida alambre 0.36Ω como se ve en la imagen debajo de ~ presumiblemente para evitar la inestabilidad mediante la reducción de la Q de L2 que tiene la menor resistencia ~ Estabilidad con retroalimentación es ayudado por el hecho de que un tercio de la devanado de salida para el ajuste de 8Ω y la mitad del ajuste 15Ω están fuera del circuito de retroalimentación negativa por lo que un cortocircuito o alta capacitancia en la salida no pueden desviar por completo las votaciones

A unque las resistencias del devanado son desiguales (Y-Z 50% más alto que X-Y) las relaciones de transformación deben ser equilibrados ~ Las resistencias aproximadas y proporciones de un transformador de salida sin carga normalizada a 100 V rms a través de 100Hz XY son:
Primaria V4 ~ 115Ω a 120Ω ~ X ~ Y = 100 V

Primaria V3 ~ 170Ω a 180Ω ~ Y ~ Z = 100 V

Catódicos V4 ~ 16.8Ω a 16.9Ω ~ T ~ V = 11V

Catódicos V3 ~ 16.5Ω a 16.6Ω ~ V ~ W = 11V

Salida ~ 0.55Ω a 0.61Ω ~ P ~ Q = 7.15V

~ Salida 0.55Ω a 0.61Ω ~ Q ~ S = 3.58V

~ Salida 0.43Ω a 0.47Ω ~ R ~ T = 3.58V


iar



La relación del tercer bobinado (realimentación) para el Quad II de quince watt es de 1:9, digo creo que manteniendo la relación para el de 40 Watt, que es el proyecto con KT88 tendría que ir
Interesante, después la nota habla que un tercio del bobinado del secundario esta afuera del circuito de retroalimentación...
Ya veremos como intercalar las capas de las bobinas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2015)

Hola a todos , creo que para una mejor performance del transformador ( mejor balanceamento o simetria) lo devanado primario deve sener enrolado de modo bifilar , o sea dos hilos de cubre enrolados juntos y despues para crear la toma central (center tap) unimos lo fin  de un hilo con lo inicio  de lo otro hilo ( su par) 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gazapo (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola "valvuaudiófilos", buenos días.
Soy nuevo en el foro y estuve observando todo lo que se está desarrollando sobre el tema transformadores de salida para válvulas.
Es un tema que me apasiona ya que si bien lamentablemente la electrónica no es mi actividad diaria, la practico como mi hobby preferido en los ratos libres.
Los transformadores de salida han sido mi principal preocupación desde que retomé el audio a válvulas, ya que hoy en día es bastante difícil de conseguirlos a un precio razonable. Hace ya muchos años atrás, era muy común ir o mandar un comisionista a "La Casa del Transformador" y pedir uno de acuerdo a la potencia y válvulas que íbamos a usar, ya que los tenían en existencia de todos los tipos.
A principios de los años 2000 y googleando mucho, encontré una página web de origen italiano que trata todo lo referente a este tema, en la que hay manuales, instructivos, algunos circuitos y un software para el cálculo tanto de transformadores de alimentación como de salida. Está todo muy bien explicado, aunque está escrito en italiano es muy fácil de entender.
Lo más importante es que utiliza núcleos de hierro silicio comunes, aún para los trafos de HiFi con frecuencias mínimas muy bajas (20 Hz). Yo los he construido con este sistema y más allá de que es muy antiguo, funcionan muy bien.
Para quienes les interese y a modo de aporte a la "causa", les adjunto un archivo extraído de dicha página web, con un manual que tiene todas las fórmulas e instrucciones como para calcular tanto los transformadores de alimentación o poder y para los de salida. En cada página del manual encontrarán la dirección del sitio web referido.
Espero que sea de utilidad y aprovecho para saludar a todos los integrantes del foro.

Miguel


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 22, 2016)

Este manual ( edición 2014) es la versión mejorada y ampliada del manual ( edición 2011) publicado por Gazapo en el mensaje anterior #724 ver :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1050244/ 
El autor de estos manuales es Giunchi Fabricio y fueron extraídos de la pagina web de : http://digilander.libero.it/giunchifabrizio

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Ene 23, 2016)

Muy buenos aportes, por estos días voy en campaña de conseguir las chapas y demás insumos para comenzar a bobinar los trafos, la verdad que por distintas cuestiones se me paso el tiempo pero el proyecto sigue en pie por supuesto.
La publicación viene bárbaro estoy leyendo, porque siempre me quedan dudas como por ejemplo para que lado bobinar respecto del centro y como organizar las capas, si siempre para el mismo lado; otro tema es el volumen que ocuparan las bobinas teniendo en cuenta también que en la salida yo agrego un tercer secundario para la realimentación tal cual pide el esquema.
En el hilo se recomendó dejar unos 5 mm de espacio entre el bobinado y la pared del carretel para evitar la formación de algun salto (chispa), no se, le dejo un poquito menos? 
Voy a buscar en el manual si dice alguna indicación asi.

Gracias
Saludos al foro
Damián


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 23, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Muy buenos aportes, por estos días voy en campaña de conseguir las chapas y demás insumos para comenzar a bobinar los trafos, la verdad que por distintas cuestiones se me paso el tiempo pero el proyecto sigue en pie por supuesto.
> La publicación viene bárbaro estoy leyendo, porque siempre me quedan dudas como por ejemplo para que lado bobinar respecto del centro y como organizar las capas, si siempre para el mismo lado; otro tema es el volumen que ocuparan las bobinas teniendo en cuenta también que en la salida yo agrego un tercer secundario para la realimentación tal cual pide el esquema.
> En el hilo se recomendó dejar unos 5 mm de espacio entre el bobinado y la pared del carretel para evitar la formación de algun salto (chispa), no se, le dejo un poquito menos?
> Voy a buscar en el manual si dice alguna indicación asi.
> ...





Damián, puedes ver:* recomendaciones para construcción bobinas transformador de audio :* _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/720714/ _
También mira: *Segundo transformador de salida :*_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/723019/ _
Ahí tienes detallado en imágenes como dividir el primario en secciones ( galletas) y como bobinar hilo a hilo y capa a capa, que es como se debe hacer un transformador de salida de audio de alta calidad para Hi-Fi, *no* bobines a granel (random), eso es mala calidad para transformadores de audio, lo tienes explicado en *recomendaciones*.-

Puedes y te va a ayudar mucho, si nunca bobinaste o tienes poca experiencia, conseguir carreteles plásticos divididos 50% y 50% : ver imágenes ( ejemplo : laminación 600 )






Cualquier otra consulta a tus ordenes 

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Mar 9, 2016)

Excelentes recomendaciones, no se como no las vi antes, por mi lado comento que estoy próximo a comenzar a bobinar el primer inductor ya que son dos (uno por canal) y con los siguientes datos usando la formula del otro hilo queda:

N= (LxIx10 a la -7)/(BmaxAC)

N= 10x120x10000/10.64 (AC=cm2)

N= 1127 espiras

Creo que seran 20,9 (21) capas de alambre 0,55 usando todo el ancho del carretel y siendo muy prolijo. Ademas elegí una carretel medio chico es de 38 x 25 mm laminación 111, espero que entre siguiendo los pasos de aislamiento mas recomendados pintando capa a capa, no contemplo poner mylar cada dos capas voy a ver.

Si calcule bien el inductor debe ser de 8 Henry para 120 ma.

Saludos cordiales 
Seguire comentando 



Corrijo, quise decir 10 Henry 120mA


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 4, 2016)

Comencé a trabajar en el ampli,  con el bobinado de los dos inductores aclarando en primer lugar que en la formula anterior el dato correspondiente al area del carretel es de 10,64 cm2.
En segundo lugar viendo las distintas publicaciones del circuito y las correcciones que tiene sobre todo en la fuente de alimentación opte por respetar el inductor original para rectificación con válvula que es de 4 Henry, quedando la formula de la siguiente manera:

N= (LxIx10 a la -7)/(BmaxAC)

N= 4x120x10000/10.64 (AC=cm2)

N= 451 espiras

Esto en teoria... ya que en la practica como el carretel es medio chico pude bobinar 7 capas de 53 espiras cada una aislada cada capa con mylar 0,7 mm (creo no es muy fino) dando como resultado 371 espiras.
Ultima aislación una vuelta de mylar y dos vueltas de papel; me falta sumergirlo en el barniz pero no se si conviene la inmersión con el carretel solo o ya con el apilado de las chapas (todo junto).
Los compare con el multimetro y midieron los dos exactamente igual 4.4 ohm, asi que... cuando bobine los trafo de alimentacion no voy a poder cometer errores de espacio, igual estoy tranquilo lo tengo mas claro ahora con la primer experiencia, adjunto algunas fotos de como van quedando.
Saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 6, 2016)

Corrijo en el calculo de las espiras donde dice 10 a a -7 es 10 la 4 (10000).

N= 4 H x 120 mA x 10.000/10.64= 451.

Perdon, 
Damian

Pd. Gracias Gustavo


----------



## crimson (Abr 7, 2016)

Lectura imprescindible para hacer un inductor de filtro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/duda-fuente-amplificador-valvular-100w-111765/#post886311

Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 10, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Comencé a trabajar en el ampli,  con el bobinado de los dos inductores aclarando en primer lugar que en la formula anterior el dato correspondiente al area del carretel es de 10,64 cm2.
> En segundo lugar viendo las distintas publicaciones del circuito y las correcciones que tiene sobre todo en la fuente de alimentación opte por respetar el inductor original para rectificación con válvula que es de 4 Henry, quedando la formula de la siguiente manera:
> 
> N= (LxIx10 a la -7)/(BmaxAC)
> ...




Estimado Damián, si partimos de la base de que el cálculo está bien hecho y es el correcto, vale decir que son 451 espiras, en teoría y práctica tienen que ser lo mismo, o sea 451 espiras, el hecho de que no te hayan entrado todas las espiras y que son muchas (21% menos) es porque la laminación 111 que elegiste para llegar a los 10,64 cm2 de núcleo es chica y por ende el largo (38,1 mm) y ancho (12,7 mm) de la ventana no permite que quepa toda la bobina, en este caso puedes optar por una laminación mayor y usar un apilado menor para respetar los 10,64 cm2 de núcleo y que quepa toda la bobina  .-
Supongo yo, que donde refieres haber usado mylar de 0,7 mm  entre capa y capa, debe ser de 0,07 mm o 0,05 mm,  porque aislar y separar 21 capas implican (20  x 0,7 mm) 14 mm de espesor ocupados por el mylar, donde  el ancho de la ventana es 12,7 mm.-
De todos modos, antes de bobinar se deben hacer los cálculos previos:
1) De la laminación y carretel que se va a elegir, se toma el largo y ancho de la ventana, y se le resta los espesores del carretel.- 
2) Al diámetro del alambre a utilizar se le suma 0,05 mm (espesor aproximado del esmalte), por ejemplo, si el alambre es 0,60 mm, se toma 0,65 mm.-
3) Se toma el largo de la ventana (restado el espesor del carretel) o se toma la medida del largo de la ventana directamente del carretel, y se divide por el diámetro del alambre, este resultado será la cantidad de espiras que entran en una capa.-
4) El total de espiras de la bobina se divide por la cantidad de espiras que entran en una capa, esto dará por resultado la cantidad de capas a realizar.
5) luego se toma la medida del espesor de cada capa (diámetro del alambre + espesor del mylar o presphan), a este resultado se lo multiplica por la cantidad de capas, y así se obtiene el espesor total que ocupara la bobina en la susodicha ventana.-
Si una vez hecho este cálculo, el ancho de la bobina es mayor que el ancho de la ventana, hay que elegir una laminación mayor, y volver a realizar este simple pero efectivo cálculo.-
Siempre es mejor dejar un margen de seguridad de 10 % libre o extra, por ejemplo si una ventana tiene un ancho de 25 mm, el cálculo te debe dar máximo +-22,5 mm, esto se debe a que si bien cuando se empieza a bobinar el alambre copia bien los lados del rectángulo o cuadrado del carretel, a medida que se avanza el bobinado tiende a curvarse y redondearse levemente en los lados, provocando una mayor ocupación de la ventana.- 

*Mylar 0,05 mm*



*Carretel laminación 125, largo de la ventana*


Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 10, 2016)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Damián, si partimos de la base de que el cálculo está bien hecho y es el correcto, vale decir que son 451 espiras, en teoría y práctica tienen que ser lo mismo, o sea 451 espiras, el hecho de que no te hayan entrado todas las espiras y que son muchas (21% menos) es porque la laminación 111 que elegiste para llegar a los 10,64 cm2 de núcleo es chica y por ende el largo (38,1 mm) y ancho (12,7 mm) de la ventana no permite que quepa toda la bobina, en este caso puedes optar por una laminación mayor y usar un apilado menor para respetar los 10,64 cm2 de núcleo y que quepa toda la bobina  .-
> Supongo yo, que donde refieres haber usado mylar de 0,7 mm  entre capa y capa, debe ser de 0,07 mm o 0,05 mm,  porque aislar y separar 21 capas implican (20  x 0,7 mm) 14 mm de espesor ocupados por el mylar, donde  el ancho de la ventana es 12,7 mm.-
> De todos modos, antes de bobinar se deben hacer los cálculos previos:
> 1) De la laminación y carretel que se va a elegir, se toma el largo y ancho de la ventana, y se le resta los espesores del carretel.-
> ...





Sin perjuicio de lo que he publicado, erróneamente mezclé los mensajes #728 y #729, donde hice referencia al primer cálculo de Daxmo (21 capas) ver #728 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1087330/, y lo que en definitiva luego construyó (7 capas) , según su 2do cálculo, ver #729: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1093307/, si bien el resultado fue el mismo : no entraron el total de espiras calculado, el motivo de que no entraran todas la espiras, fue lo que consideré un error de medición de parte de Daxmo cuando escribió que usó mylar de 0,7 mm, en vez de 0,07mm o 0,05 mm, ahora viendo bien las imágenes del mensaje #729, *se observa que sí se ha utilizado mylar de 0,7 mm* para separar y aislar por capa, lo que constituye de por sí una exageración, y el motivo de que no entraran todas las espiras, si se hubiera separado por capa con mylar de 0,05 mm habría sido más que suficiente para ese diámetro de alambre y diferencia de potencial entre capas, y obviamente hubieran entrado todas las espiras de la bobina.-

*Una de las dos bobinas de inductor realizadas por Daxmo*
*Ver mylar 0,7mm entre capas,se nota a la vista más ancho que el alambre de diámetro 0,55 mm*


Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 13, 2016)

Si, igual me sirvió como primer experiencia, esos inductores los tengo ahi, probablemente los pruebe en el circuito. Ahora comencé a bobinar uno de lo trafos de potencia ya mas afilado y voy mucho mejor, va a entrar recontra justo pero creo que van quedar  bien.
Respecto del mylar no es 0,7 /no es mas grueso que el alambre, en la foto se confunde pero no es asi, es 0,125. Lo mas problemático es que es un poco duro y redondea, sobre todo porque lo use en cada capa y claro es muy dificil comprimir la bobina al colocarlo.
Ahora si estoy trabajando con 0,05
Gustavo desde ya muchas gracias por tus consejos 

Tengo una pregunta Puedo probar el trafo de alimentación antes de inundarlo con el barniz, solo para leer los valores y chequear si sigo con el otro?
Con todo el aislamiento que ya tiene entre capas y doble mylar entre primario y secundarios tiene que alcanzar, digo el sellado con el barniz es para mas seguridad, no humedad etc.

Seguire publicando
Saludos
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 13, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Si, igual me sirvió como primer experiencia, esos inductores los tengo ahi, probablemente los pruebe en el circuito. Ahora comencé a bobinar uno de lo trafos de potencia ya mas afilado y voy mucho mejor, va a entrar recontra justo pero creo que van quedar  bien.
> Respecto del mylar no es 0,7 /no es mas grueso que el alambre, en la foto se confunde pero no es asi, es 0,125. Lo mas problemático es que es un poco duro y redondea, sobre todo porque lo use en cada capa y claro es muy dificil comprimir la bobina al colocarlo.
> Ahora si estoy trabajando con 0,05
> Gustavo desde ya muchas gracias por tus consejos
> ...



Damián, otra de las cosas que debes hacer para que no se redondee demasiado la bobina es  no bobinar con el alambre flojo, el alambre debes tensionarlo bien desde el carrete devanador, es fundamental, tienes que hacerle algún tipo de freno, pues veo en las fotos de los inductores que el alambre que viene del carrete devanador está flojo.-
Puedes probar el transformador antes de sumergirlo en barniz aislante, yo por seguridad lo haría con menor tensión, digamos la mitad, 110 Vca, y luego tomar las tensiones de los secundarios, cuyas tensiones debieran también darte la mitad de lo calculado.-
Si quieres hacer un buen trabajo, y aparte que sea duradero, sí es necesario barnizarlo, por que aparte de darle el aislamiento y rigidez dieléctrica necesaria, le das rigidez mecánica y solidez, por ejemplo evitas que vibren las espiras, que sea estanco a la humedad, etc.-
De paso sería interesante que publiques los datos del transformador de poder 
Y de paso si no es mucho pedir , sería interesante un esquema completo y claro del circuito del amplificador, lo habías publicado en el #718 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1042048/, pero no hay datos del transformador de poder, la rectificación es por puente de diodos, y vos vas a usar rectificación a válvula (5U4GB), etc.- 

Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## mcrven (Abr 13, 2016)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> ...
> ...la rectificación es por puente de diodos, y vos vas a usar rectificación a válvula (5U4GB), etc.-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo



Particularmente, les sugiero que utilicen diodos de silicio para la fuente. Las válvulas rectificadoras no son muy eficientes y además, disipan mucha energía calórica.

La primera experiencia con ellos data de hace unos 55 años. Construí un Transmisor multibanda con una válvula de salida 6DQ5, calculando que lo podía cargar a 200 mA sobre una fuente de 720 V nominales, rectificados con  dos 5U4.
Sorpresa... No se lograba obtener más de 650 ~ 660 VDC.

Casualmente, para esos días ya andaban en el entorno los primeros diodos de silicio. Unos que parecían un sombrerito de metal. Bastante grandes si se comparan con los actuales: 500 mA de IFW, 500 PRV y... a probar.

En un par de zócalos vacíos de 4 pines se colocaron dos series de dos diodos c/u; esto como para no alterar la distribución del chassis y también por las dudas de si serviría o no.

Pues, resultado inmediato: 725 VDC con TX inactivo, 720 VDC activo, con carga de placa a 200 mA.

Ese TX aún funciona de una si lo enciendo hoy.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 13, 2016)

mcrven dijo:


> Particularmente, les sugiero que utilicen diodos de silicio para la fuente. Las válvulas rectificadoras no son muy eficientes y además, disipan mucha energía calórica.
> 
> La primera experiencia con ellos data de hace unos 55 años. Construí un Transmisor multibanda con una válvula de salida 6DQ5, calculando que lo podía cargar a 200 mA sobre una fuente de 720 V nominales, rectificados con  dos 5U4.
> Sorpresa... No se lograba obtener más de 650 ~ 660 VDC.
> ...



Estimado mcrven : Daxmo es el que publica su proyecto, y como el piensa usar 5U4GB , sobre gustos......, capaz que lo quiere hacer original, de hecho ya las compró, ver # 719 miniatura imágenes adjuntas:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1042083/ _, pero cuando publicó el circuito, publicó el quad II forty "corregido", cuya fuente rectifica con puente de diodos, por eso le solicito que publique el circuito original con la fuente que corresponde, y dado que tampoco publicó los datos del transformador de poder, es imposible saber que quiere hacer, y ahí esta la duda, por que si usa válvula rectificadora necesita mayor tensión de alterna de placa a placa que si usa puente rectificador de diodos, hay que tener en cuenta que la válvula 5U4GB tiene una caída de tensión de +- 50 Vcc por placa.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## mcrven (Abr 14, 2016)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado mcrven : Daxmo es el que publica su proyecto, y como el piensa usar 5U4GB , sobre gustos......, capaz que lo quiere hacer original, de hecho ya las compró, ver # 719 miniatura imágenes adjuntas:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1042083/ _, pero cuando publicó el circuito, publicó el quad II forty "corregido", cuya fuente rectifica con puente de diodos, por eso le solicito que publique el circuito original con la fuente que corresponde, y dado que tampoco publicó los datos del transformador de poder, es imposible saber que quiere hacer, y ahí esta la duda, por que si usa válvula rectificadora necesita mayor tensión de alterna de placa a placa que si usa puente rectificador de diodos, hay que tener en cuenta que la válvula 5U4GB tiene una caída de tensión de +- 50 Vcc por placa.-
> 
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo



Precisamente eso es lo que quise hacer entender, Gustavo y... de acuerdo en cuanto a los gustos...

Un saludo...


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 14, 2016)

mcrven dijo:


> Precisamente eso es lo que quise hacer entender, Gustavo y... de acuerdo en cuanto a los gustos...
> 
> Un saludo...



Y si mcrven, sobre gustos ......, no hay nada escrito, Daxmo eligió rectificar a válvula, los pro y los contra los habrá evaluado  .-
Igualmente, a modo de comentario, cuando construí mi amplificador, quise respetar el circuito original de RCA, donde la fuente de poder regulada es a válvulas, me interesó mantener incólume la tecnología de 1959, época del diseño de ese amplificador, a sabiendas que tiene muchas más contras y casi ningún beneficio, ver:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1017930/ _
Saludos Cordiales...
Gustavo 





Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Damián, otra de las cosas que debes hacer para que no se redondee demasiado la bobina es  no bobinar con el alambre flojo, el alambre debes tensionarlo bien desde el carrete devanador, es fundamental, tienes que hacerle algún tipo de freno, pues veo en las fotos de los inductores que el alambre que viene del carrete devanador está flojo.-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo



Damián: publico 2 imágenes del rudimentario carrete devanador que uso en casa, fíjate que le hice un simple freno para mantener estirado y tensionado el alambre, son 2 simples tuercas autofrenantes enfrentadas, las vas ajustando contra sus arandelas adyacentes a la tensión que uno quiere  .-
Ver archivos adjuntos :

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 15, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> En éste caso os publico el amplificador Equin. Lo hice personalmente en el año 1985 y funcionaba EXTRAORDINARIAMENTE. Espero que os agrade.
> Un saludo.
> 
> 
> ...




Juan Carlos, muy buenos circuitos, me gustó mucho el valvular elektor 2 x EL84, sencillo, un circuito clásico, efectivo, para el que lo quiera hacer, si se consigue el transformador con conexión ultralineal, o se manda a hacer, o lo hace uno mismo, lo considero una buena opción, en el circuito donde está indicado la opción para salida común o UL, según el transformador a utilizar, si se usa un transformador UL, una idea podría ser, colocar una llave de conmutación, pentodo/UL, y utilizarlo y sobre todo escucharlo en las 2 variantes  .-
Ver el archivo adjunto 142504

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 17, 2016)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:  Ver Mensaje #735_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1095262/ _Damián, otra de las cosas que debes hacer para que no se redondee demasiado la bobina es no bobinar con el alambre flojo, el alambre debes tensionarlo bien desde el carrete devanador, es fundamental, tienes que hacerle algún tipo de freno, pues veo en las fotos de los inductores que el alambre que viene del carrete devanador está flojo.- 

Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo 

Gustavo Moretton dijo : ver mensaje #739_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1095453/ _
Damián: publico 2 imágenes del rudimentario carrete devanador que uso en casa, fíjate que le hice un simple freno para mantener estirado y tensionado el alambre, son 2 simples tuercas autofrenantes enfrentadas, las vas ajustando contra sus arandelas adyacentes a la tensión que uno quiere  .-
Ver archivos adjuntos :

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo [/QUOTE]


Damián, aquí te muestro un devanado primario que recién termino de hacer , (falta el secundario), es para un transformador de poder que luego irá a un probador de válvulas que voy a construir y que luego publicaré en el foro, son 800 espiras de alambre de 0,50 mm de diámetro, bobinado hilo a hilo y capa a capa, con aislación de mylar de 0,05 mm y barniz aislante entre capa y capa, carrete 32 mm x 44 mm, laminación 125, *quiero que aprecies que cuando se bobina con el alambre estirado y tensionado, los laterales de la bobina se mantienen casi rectos, esto te permite que entren todas las espiras *



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 19, 2016)

Bien gracias por todos los comentarios y consejos que me llevan a mejorar el trabajo

Primero: Tensión del rudimentario carretel ajustado con arandelas y tuercas.

Segundo: el proyecto como dije antes es bastante experimental ya que respecto de los esquemas los que fui viendo son mejoras de un original que no tiene demasiados datos asi que como se ve en el esquema anterior la fuente es a diodos pero mas abajo voy a mostrar la que rectifica con valvula 5ar4.

De este dibujo voy a respetar de derecha a izquierda hasta el filtro del primer inductor que como se ve es de 2 H. En otro esquema también se publica un inductor de 4H.
Me voy a quedar con este y calcule el transformador de alimentación para llegar después de la válvula rectificador a unos 420 V, si quedo muy arriba corregiré con resistencias (ver r18/r19)

Datos del transformador: 
Potencia 360 W RMS
Carretel: plastico 155x50, laminado 155 chapa común.

Primario: 7.04 capas de 69 espiras total  486 espiras de alambre 0,7 mm (pendiente de bobinar).

Secundario 1: 16 capas de 124 espiras con TAP central en capa 8 total 1989 espiras (5 vueltas las distribuí hay cinco capas con 125), alambre 0,35 mm bobinado  capa a capa aislado con mylar 0,05 entre cada una y 1 vuelta mylar 0,05+ 2 vueltas de mylar 1,25 para seguir con el primario.

Secundario 2 (6,3V): 13.8 vueltas en una capa de alambre 1,3 mm con TAP central. 
Secundario 3 (5v): 11 vueltas en una capa de alambre 1,3mm sin TAP.
Estos dos van a ir arriba del primario y deben caber en una sola capa ambos, luego aislare con mylar 0,05 mas dos vueltas de mylar 1,25 y dos de papel, mas aislar con barniz mediante inmersión una hora.

El trafo de poder lo calcule bastante holgado con 360 W de potencia y 0,4 A para el secundario de alta tensión, cuando este va a trabajar con no mas de 0,15 A, y 8 A total para los filamentos de todas las válvulas que consumen 6,8 A.

Hasta aca es lo que tengo, espero que se lea bastante claro, cuando tenga las lecturas de este si es que funca, sigo con el otro, yyy ya con el voltaje real de ajusto el calculo para los trafos de salida que sí van con laminación grano orientado (ya consegui)

Lo que les debo son las fotos, no saque ninguna, prometo en el próximo post.

Saludos cordiales sigo publicando en breve.
Damian


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 25, 2016)

Hola, ahora atento a los consejos, ajuste la maquina de bobinar con mas tensión y va mejor, así que desarme el secundario que estaba terminando y lo comencé desde cero, para que quede bien y quepa, ya le voy tomando la mano, adjunto algunas fotos.
Gracias saludos.


----------



## zfrittz6 (Abr 27, 2016)

Hola os pongo unas fotos de mi nuevo ampli.
Empiezo por el interior, parte superior y detalle del transformador de salida.
Espero que os guste.



Algunos detalles del ampli.
-Salida 30w + 30w.
-Valvulas 
3 6sn7 
2 6C33C-C
-transformadores de salida bobinados a mano E-600 ohmios S-8 y 16 ohmios.
-Fuente de alimentación con dos salidas a 300v para el previo y 2 salidas de 200v para la etapa de potencia, estabilizadas con mosfet para 0 ruido de fondo.
-Alimentación de filamentos rectificada, filtrada y referenciada a positivo para 0 hum. 
- condensadores de señal rusos PIO, resistencias de película metálica.
-Sonido espectacular, buenos graves, medios muy dulces y agudos muy definidos.
Saludos


----------



## zfrittz6 (May 1, 2016)

Hola después de varios días escuchándolo, tengo que decir que es el mejor amplificador valvular que he escuchado hasta la fecha con gran diferencia y he escuchado bastantes amplificadores a válvulas desde audionote,  Jadis, Audio Reserch,  Luxman etc. y no solo yo sino varios amigos que poseen de este tipo de amplis se les han caído lagrimas escuchándolo.  
Saludos. tenia que comentarlo.


----------



## DAXMO (May 28, 2016)

Transformador de poder terminado, bien tarde mas de lo esperado la verdad da bastatante trabajo es una tarea tediosa, pero muy interesante, increible puse las chapas las aprete y lo medi de la siguiente manera:
1) conecte el primario a 110V y medi las dos ramas de +B y dio 240 V c/u.
2) conecte el primario a 220v y medi sec de filamentos de 5v dio 5v
3) coencte el primario a 220v y medi sec de filamentos de 6,3v, primero cada rama dio 3 +3 v, medi sin tap y dio 6,3v una cosa de locos no lo puedo creer

Matemáticamente voy a tener una tensión en la salida del trafo para rectificar (+B) de 480 + 480= 960V
Rectificado con válvula rectificadora 5ar4, y calculando una caida de 70v entre válvula y filtrado seguro andare en unos 440V de +B.

Abajo adjunto unas fotos de como queda aunque sin los tornillos todavía en ese momento, así que por ahora haré unas pruebas mas y me pongo a fabricar el trafo compañero de este, después los inundare de barniz para sellar.

Sigo comentando, saludos a todo el foro y gracias.
Damian


----------



## mcrven (May 28, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Transformador de poder terminado,
> Damian



Pues... Sin palabras.

Solo felicitarte y darte ánimo para el siguiente, que mucha intención le has puesto y, desde luego que ahí tienes los resultados.


----------



## Rorschach (May 29, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> *DAXMO dijo :*
> Rectificado con válvula rectificadora 5ar4, y calculando una caida de 70v entre válvula y filtrado seguro andare en unos 440V de +B.


 
*Damián te felicito por la excelente construcción del transformador de poder*  !!!!

Fijate que en el mensaje tuyo # 719,_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1042083/ _publicaste que tienes y usarías 5U4GB , y también en la miniatura de adjunto del mensaje tuyo#742, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1096542/, cuya fuente usa 5U4GB, ahora dices que emplearás 5AR4, prestá atención que son 2 válvulas muy distintas, la 5U4GB tiene una caída de tensión por placa de +- 50 Vcc, mientras la 5AR4 (GZ34) 17 Vcc.-

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 9, 2016)

No no es la primera 5U4GB, todo bien, ahora estoy bobinando el secundario del otro transformador, claro que de apoco no me sobra mucho tiempo últimamente pero ahí vamos, sigo muy contento con las mediciones y como va quedando todo, ya que si quedo un poquito alto en B+ es facil bajar con una resistencia y de paso también filtro algún ripple que quede de la fuente.
Estuve haciendo cálculos para los trafos de salida, con una hoja de excel que esta calculada en base a un libro de construcción de transformadores (es muy practica) y lo voy a redondear en una corriente de 410V cc.
Como impedancia de placa para las KT88 tomo 4000 según los manuales de las mismas, creo no me equivoco y bobinare el secundario en cuatro etapas con las conexiones cruzadas, con el primario intercalado en el medio del carrete en una sola etapa para 8ohm y derivación 4ohm; y por ultimo arriba tiro el terciario para re-alimentación relacionado 1/9 contra el secundario.
Veo que la técnica de pintar cada capa en el bobinado mas que nada sirve para que cada una de estas quede pegada y no se desarme, creo ademas conviene aislar con Mylar? 

Gracias a todos, saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 9, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Estuve haciendo cálculos para los trafos de salida, con una hoja de excel que esta calculada en base a un libro de construcción de transformadores (es muy practica) y lo voy a redondear en una corriente de 410V cc.
> Como impedancia de placa para las KT88 tomo 4000 según los manuales de las mismas, creo no me equivoco y bobinare el secundario en cuatro etapas con las conexiones cruzadas, con el primario intercalado en el medio del carrete en una sola etapa para 8ohm y derivación 4ohm; y por ultimo arriba tiro el terciario para re-alimentación relacionado 1/9 contra el secundario.



Hola Damián, supongo que invertiste las palabras, que donde dice el secundario, va el primario, y viceversa, ¿ puede ser ?

Dices que vas a dividir el primario en 4 etapas (galletas), supongo que haces referencia al primario de placa a placa, para luego cruzar las conexiones, ¿ pero como o donde piensas colocar la bobina primaria con P.M. para los cátodos (cathode NFB) ?
Ahora si lo que tú llamas terciario es la susodicha bobina de cátodo, no debes hacerla arriba de todo, tiene que ir al principio, al fondo del carrete y dividida en 2 galletas, una al lado de la otra.-



DAXMO dijo:


> Veo que la técnica de pintar cada capa en el bobinado mas que nada sirve para que cada una de estas quede pegada y no se desarme, creo ademas conviene aislar con Mylar?



 si quieres hacer un buen trabajo debes aislar con mylar entre capa y capa 

Abrazo !
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 9, 2016)

Hola si Gustavo lo expuse al reves, de apuro me hice un hueco en el laburo para escribir, de memoria ando maso suele ocurrir, donde dice primario es secundario y viceversa jiji
Bueno, así que es mejor colocar el bobinado de cátodos primero... yo lo iba a bobinar ultimo y de corrido con tap común mmm.
Hago dos bobinas (galletas una al lado de la otra) y no comparten el punto medio, se comportan como dos bobinas independientes entonces. Ok.
Si ahora miro el esquema y están dibujadas así.

Sigo en contacto, gracias, saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 9, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Hola si Gustavo lo expuse al reves, de apuro me hice un hueco en el laburo para escribir, de memoria ando maso suele ocurrir, donde dice primario es secundario y viceversa jiji
> Bueno, así que es mejor colocar el bobinado de cátodos primero... yo lo iba a bobinar ultimo y de corrido con tap común mmm.
> Hago dos bobinas (galletas una al lado de la otra) y no comparten el punto medio, se comportan como dos bobinas independientes entonces. Ok.
> Si ahora miro el esquema y están dibujadas así.
> ...



Haces 2 galletas, y las conectas en serie,  en la conexión en serie, ahí mismo es el P.M 

saludos !
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 9, 2016)

Rorschach dijo:


> Haces 2 galletas, y las conectas en serie,  en la conexión en serie, ahí mismo es el P.M
> 
> saludos !
> Gustavo



Damián, quizás este gráfico te sirva de guía:




Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 15, 2016)

Exactamente va a ser así Gustavo, y voy a calcular las espiras de las galletas para tratar de conectar el punto medio por afuera del carretel, vale decir para no cruzar una de las bobinas con este, creo me explico bien,  mas prolijo

El fin de semana largo le meto pata.

Saludos, gracias
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 15, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Exactamente va a ser así Gustavo, y voy a calcular las espiras de las galletas para tratar de conectar el punto medio por afuera del carretel, vale decir para no cruzar una de las bobinas con este, creo me explico bien,  mas prolijo
> 
> El fin de semana largo le meto pata.
> 
> ...



Hola Damián, si, el gráfico te muestra como se conectan las galletas correctamente, pero lógicamente las conexiones se hacen desde afuera, fijate si esto te sirve:

* "Imágenes de transformadores de salida de audio de mi construcción"
*
*Cada una de las 4 Galletas (bobinas) del primario de placa a placa, las identifiqué como entrada y salida, que es lo mismo que principio y fin de cada bobina como las identifiqué en el gráfico anterior*

*4 galletas (bobinas primario P a P)  Entrada (principio), Salida (fin), de c/u*
*Galleta B1 inferior- Galleta B2 inferior- Galleta B3 superior- Galleta B4 superior*


*Conexionado de las 4 galletas*
*Cable Negro: PLACA 1 -- Cable Blanco: PLACA 2 -- Cable ROJO: PUNTO MEDIO +B*


Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 27, 2016)

Termine el otro transformador de poder, hice varias mediciones y  quedo como el primero, bien , solo falta sellarlos con el barniz y me pongo a trabajar con los trafos de salida.
dejo algunas fotos, en una midiendo 5v para filamentos de valvula rectficadora.
Saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## DAXMO (Jul 16, 2016)

Empece a trabajar con el primer trafo de salida, atento a los consejos bobine primero el secundario de realimentación de los cátodos en dos galletas en dos mitades del carrete, dejando una separación en el medio de unos tres mm, cada galleta es de dos capas de 65 hilos (espiras) y una tercera de 43.
Cada capa pintada con barniz y aislada con mylar, después al final llene el surco que quedo entre galletas con mylar, aisle todo con una vuelta mas de mylar grueso y arranque con una de las cuatro bobinas del primario, también pintando con pincel cada capa... y quiero comentar como le encontré la vuelta para que quede prolijo... cuando voy bobinando hacia el centro, unas vueltas antes del fin de esa capa pinto un poquito con el barniz sobre el mylar ( que es de la aisalción anterior), entonces cuando pasa el alambre se va pegando, y termianada esa capa pinto de vuelta asi queda bien firme, lo dejo secar unos cinco minutos lo aislo con una vuelta de mylar y sigo con otra capa.
Da mucho trabajo, es re artesanal... pero es una satisfacción hacerlo de esta manera y haber podido aprender a hacerlo gracias a este foro.
Agrego fotos creo que quedaron en orden cronológico.



Agrego fotos de presentación de la posible configuración de los chasis muy parecedida al original, use de ejemplo los dos trafos de alimentación solo para la foto.
De paso comento que voy a reciclar chasis de viejos dvd, todos los trafos estan sin tapas porque debo decidirme de que color las pinto y encima son de plastico ... puaj pero van a quedar bien.
Chasis de chapa de dvd reciclado con laterales y frentes de madera; color y terminación  de todo en estudio

Gracias a todos y saludios cordiales


----------



## zks (Ago 19, 2016)

Estimados alguien entendido en la materia he desarmado una radio philips y he sacado los componentes las valvulas , el tranformador de audio y el de poder he buscado el esquema de dicha radio pero no he encontrado el esquema pero  he encontrado un circuito de la radio philips 610 A , que es muy similar a la radio que desarme mismos tubos mismos componentes... bueno lo que quiero hacer es solo la etapa de potencia para acoplarlo al proyecto del pre del JCM800 la idea es solo armar el amplificador separar solo la etapa de potencia pero tengo la duda de como eliminar la parte de tono compuesta por C30 , C31 , R18 ,R 26 ,R 27.. dejarlo solo como amplificador... el mundo de los tubos no es mi campo solo electrónica actual.. agradecería su ayuda...ya que un pre a válvulas amplificado con transistores no es lo mismo...


----------



## electrodin (Sep 9, 2016)

Amigos necesito de su ayuda, deseo armar un amplificador valvular de al menos 80W
con valvulas EL34, consegui estos diagramas, me gustaria su opinion acerca de cual les parece mejor, para empezar a armarlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2016)

electrodin dijo:


> Amigos necesito de su ayuda, deseo armar un amplificador valvular de al menos 80W
> con valvulas EL34, consegui estos diagramas, me gustaria su opinion acerca de cual les parece mejor, para empezar a armarlo


Hola a todos , caro Don electrodin yo sin dudas algun escojeria lo premero proyecto  
El es de lo mas conpleto y prolijo , tiene ayuste de bias individual para cada valvula del paso final y eso permite enpleyar valvulas no mucho apareadas , enpleya transformador de salida en configuración ultra-lineal  , tiene  retroalimentación negativa lo que baja la distorción harmonica y mejora en mucho la respuesta en frequenzia de audio tornando esa mas plana en toda banda util audible   
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att, 
daniel Lopes.


----------



## electrodin (Sep 10, 2016)

gracias Daniel, si en verdad sale caro, ya hice el pedido de las valvulas El34
porque las KT88 son demasiado costosas.
bueno entonces seguire tu consejo, empezare


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 10, 2016)

electrodin dijo:


> Amigos necesito de su ayuda, deseo armar un amplificador valvular de al menos 80W
> con valvulas EL34, consegui estos diagramas, me gustaria su opinion acerca de cual les parece mejor, para empezar a armarlo



Te hago una pregunta, ¿el amplificador para que función lo quieres ?, ¿para audio o para instrumentos musicales?, te pregunto porque en los esquemáticos que publicaste, el 3er diagrama es un Vox A-100, el cual es un amplificador para guitarra. En virtud del uso que vayas a darle, recién ahí se podría dar una opinión razonable.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## electrodin (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola Rorschach, pienso aplicarlo como un amplificador de audio, y si me gustaria saber tu opinion
veo que tienes muy buena experiencia con amplificadores valvulares.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 17, 2016)

electrodin dijo:


> Hola Rorschach, pienso aplicarlo como un amplificador de audio, y si me gustaria saber tu opinion
> veo que tienes muy buena experiencia con amplificadores valvulares.



Como lo aplicarás en audio, coincido con Daniel Lopes que la mejor opción que has presentado es la 1era (EL34 x4), sin embargo debieras fijarte si tienes o consigues el circuito de la fuente de poder, como calibrarlo, etc., etc., por ejemplo: en el diagrama está marcado -50 vcc para bias, antes de los potenciómetros o presets, los cuales le darán una vez regulados la tensión negativa correcta a las grillas correspondientes, ese es un dato que debe conocerse, porque de esa tensión de polarización depende el punto de operación calculado para ese amplificador.-

Saludos Cordiales
Roschach


----------



## electrodin (Sep 18, 2016)

Hola, 
Esa imagen del ampli proviene de este pdf, aqui esta casi todo, la calibracion de la polarizacion de grillas lo hace en base a un vumetro (nunca lo habia visto), no dice nada de voltajes pero
creo que eso de puede hallar analizando un poco mas.
respecto de la fuente, pienso hacerla switching, se que eso tal vez no va con tu filosofia 
y de muchos, pero ya de por si solo el trafo de audio va a ser una cosa enorme.
voy a necesitar ayuda con este proyecto y se que aqui estan los maestros 
gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 20, 2016)

electrodin dijo:


> Hola,
> Esa imagen del ampli proviene de este pdf, aqui esta casi todo, la calibracion de la polarizacion de grillas lo hace en base a un vumetro (nunca lo habia visto), no dice nada de voltajes pero
> creo que eso de puede hallar analizando un poco mas.



Eso no es un vúmetro, es un indicador visual de la tensión de cátodo por medio de leds, a través de un integrado LM3914, el cual está diseñado para visualizar el valor de una señal eléctrica comparada con un valor de referencia, como el amplificador citado es un kit para armar, y para personas sin ningún tipo de conocimientos de electrónica, el método de calibrar el bias es en forma indirecta, ajustando los presets RV..., se busca avanzado o retrocediendo hasta que quede encendido el led verde central, el cual corresponde a una tensión de aproximadamente 0,4 v (que es la tensión de cátodo indicada en el circuito del amplificador), esto hay que repetirlo para cada una de las 8 válvulas de salida.-
Esto lo puedes hacer sin el LM3914, tomando la tensión de cátodo con un buen multímetro, calibras el preset para una tensión de cátodo de 0,4 v y listo, luego puedes medir la tensión negativa de polarización de grilla lograda, es muy importante que las válvulas de potencia estén debidamente apareadas, no más del 5% una de otras.-
Convengamos que el punto de operación calculado para ese amplificador es cuando la tensión de cátodo para cada válvula de salida estando sin señal (corriente de reposo) vale 0,4v, o la tensión de polarización de grilla medida luego de conocerse la tensión de cátodo.-




electrodin dijo:


> respecto de la fuente, pienso hacerla switching, se que eso tal vez no va con tu filosofia
> y de muchos.



¿¿¿ que filosofía  ????, hazla como te plazca 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mcrven (Sep 20, 2016)

Rorschach dijo:


> ... es muy importante que las válvulas de potencia estén debidamente apareadas, no más del 5% una de otras.-



Eso es lo más difícil y crítico cuando se utilizan componentes en paralelo. Las vávulas y TRs se pueden pedir "Matched" (Equilibrados) pero...

$$$$$$ > infinito.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 20, 2016)

mcrven dijo:


> Eso es lo más difícil y crítico cuando se utilizan componentes en paralelo. Las vávulas y TRs se pueden pedir "Matched" (Equilibrados) pero...
> 
> $$$$$$ > infinito.



Hay que buscar y se encuentran buenos precios :

Ejemplos de Nuevas, Nuevas, (NIB)

EL34 JJ Apareadas x 4, equilibradas, matched
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JJ-Electron...445627?hash=item2371e14b3b:g:GwIAAOSwGtRX0YDY

EL34 JJ x 1 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Single-...260689?hash=item255c6a4e51:g:mC8AAOSwDuJW1g4e

EL34 Mullard Reissue, reedición Rusa, Apareadas x 4, equilibradas, matched
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-4x-Mull...532859?hash=item1ea05dfc3b:g:RJMAAOSwAYtWLZcI

EL34 Mullard Reissue, reedición Rusa x 1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1x-Mull...670597?hash=item1eb2bbcb45:g:3s0AAOSwhcJWI99I

También buscando se consiguen *quad´s matched NOS* a mejor o igual precio que quad´s no apareados.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 21, 2016)

Mcrven, adicional a lo que dice Gustavo te sugiero que mires valvulas NIB de marca SOVTEK, TUNGSOL, GOLD LION o ELECTROHARMONIX. Desafortunadamente las JJ son muy famosas por reventar transformadores!!

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## mcrven (Sep 21, 2016)

Gracias por comentar Luis, pero solo hice un comentario. No estoy interesado en válvulas por los momentos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2016)

mcrven dijo:


> Gracias por comentar Luis, pero solo hice un comentario. No estoy interesado en válvulas por los momentos.


?? Y que tal un lineal basado en una 4CX1000A para 11metros , le gusta ?? 
! Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 22, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?? Y que tal un lineal basado en una 4CX1000A para 11metros , le gusta ??
> ! Saludos desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Por supuesto que sí, Daniel... El último TX que construí, cosa de 50 años atrás, tiene (aún vivo y funcionando) un final con una (1) 6DQ5, 144 W de potencia, bandas de 80, 40, 20, 15,* 11*, 10 metros. Imagínate los reportes de señal en 11 metros; lo permitido son solo 5W... 

AHORA... Al punto con Electrodin: Particularmente, sugeriría utilizar dos 807 que, en clase AB2 pueden alcanzar los 200 W con 750V en placa y se evitaría el uso de válvulas equilibradas. Pero, claramente de acuerdo con Gustavo, entre gustos y colores... Es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 22, 2016)

mcrven dijo:


> Por supuesto que sí, Daniel... El último TX que construí, cosa de 50 años atrás, tiene (aún vivo y funcionando) un final con una (1) 6DQ5, 144 W de potencia, bandas de 80, 40, 20, 15,* 11*, 10 metros. Imagínate los reportes de señal en 11 metros; lo permitido son solo 5W...
> 
> AHORA... Al punto con Electrodin: Particularmente, sugeriría utilizar dos 807 que, en clase AB2 pueden alcanzar los 200 W con 750V en placa y se evitaría el uso de válvulas equilibradas. Pero, claramente de acuerdo con Gustavo, entre gustos y colores... Es sólo mi opinión.


Hummmmm , no se si es possible sacar 200Wattios RMS de dos 807 en P.P. , pero mi recuerdo a muuuuuuuchos años atraz tener mirado un amplificador de audio basado en 6 X 6L6 en P.P. (3 valvulas en  paralelo por mas 3 en P.P.)   , una verdadera bestia que animava un club de fiestas.
Cuanto a la 4CX1000A referi a esa porque conpre en una charrata un viejo transmissor de BIP (radio localización de personas) , ese opera en 34MHz (modulación AM en grade screen) con potenzia de salida aclarada de 500Wattios , donde mi real intencción es modificarlo para operar en modo lineal (AM , SSB y FM) en 11M (27Mhz).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## electrodin (Sep 23, 2016)

mcrven:





> AHORA... Al punto con Electrodin: Particularmente, sugeriría utilizar dos 807 que, en clase AB2 pueden alcanzar los 200 W con 750V en placa y se evitaría el uso de válvulas equilibradas. Pero, claramente de acuerdo con Gustavo, entre gustos y colores... Es sólo mi opinión.


Ohh no sabia de esa valvula es potente y mas economica que las el34, muy tarde me entere ya hice el pedido de las EL34 JJ, una duda: podrian explicar un poco acerca de eso de que las JJ hacen explotar los transformadores? te refieres a los trafos de salida de audio? 
por favor si pueden subir algunos diagramas con la valvula 807, no encuentro mucha de ello, gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 28, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hummmmm , no se si es possible sacar 200Wattios RMS de dos 807 en P.P. , pero mi recuerdo a muuuuuuuchos años atraz tener mirado un amplificador de audio basado en 6 X 6L6 en P.P. (3 valvulas en  paralelo por mas 3 en P.P.)   , una verdadera bestia que animava un club de fiestas.
> Cuanto a la 4CX1000A referi a esa porque conpre en una charrata un viejo transmissor de BIP (radio localización de personas) , ese opera en 34MHz (modulación AM en grade screen) con potenzia de salida aclarada de 500Wattios , donde mi real intencción es modificarlo para operar en modo lineal (AM , SSB y FM) en 11M (27Mhz).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Muy de acuerdo con Daniel , es imposible sacar en Clase AB2, 200 Watts RMS con dos 807 en push-pull.-
La máxima disipación anódica de la 807 en la norma CCS (servicio continuo) es de 25 W, igual que la EL34 (25 W), sucede que en la norma ICAS (servicio intermitente), la 807 disipa 30 watts, de donde se deduce que en clase AB2 y la máxima tensión anódica permisible de 750 V, se pueden obtener 120 W rms como máximo.-




Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## luismc (Sep 28, 2016)

Esta válvula efectivamente es similar a la EL34 en cuanto a potencia, por lo tanto en clase AB lo normal es obtener del orden de 30 watts sobre el altavoz en modo ultra-lineal, que concuerda con las especificaciones de la hoja de datos, 15w por tubo. 

Como mucho podríamos obtener el doble (60w) en modo pseudo-pentodo o con las rejillas a B+/2 a la Hafler.


----------



## rubenchaco (Sep 28, 2016)

La válvula 1625 es similar  a la 807, cambia el voltaje en filamentos y se puede encontrar mas economica.
Y la mas economica de todas es la 6dq6b.


----------



## luismc (Sep 29, 2016)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> @mcrven
> 
> Adicional a lo que dice Gustavo te sugiero que mires valvulas NIB de marca SOVTEK, TUNGSOL, GOLD LION o ELECTROHARMONIX. Desafortunadamente las JJ son muy famosas por reventar transformadores!!
> 
> Saludos Cordiales



La primera noticia que tengo.
No es fácil "reventar" un trafo, ya sea de salida o de alimentación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> La primera noticia que tengo.
> No es fácil "reventar" un trafo, ya sea de salida o de alimentación.



No te creas


----------



## mcrven (Sep 29, 2016)

Si quieren algo que cumpla doble función pues... denle una mirada a ese link...


----------



## luismc (Sep 30, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No te creas



En cualquier caso, diría que igual de fácil o difícil con una JJ que con otra marca.


----------



## electrodin (Oct 1, 2016)

Buen dia a todos, estos son los datos a los que he llegado para el calculo del transformador de salida de audio, tengo dudas, por ejemplo en mi caso voy a hacer un trafo para un ampli que usa 4 EL34 , entonces la impedancia que ve el transformador seria la mitad que la de una sola valvula(por rama) verdad, entonces si la impedancia placa aplca del EL34 es de 6600 Ohms, esta quedaria en 3300Ohms verdad?
ahora el transformador lo quiero hacer con chapa de 1.5 pulgadas(rama central) por lo que para llegar al area calcualda(25Cm^2) con lo que mi seccion transversal ya no seria cuadrada sino de 3.8X6.8Cm^2, esto afecta mucho? en el caso de transformadores de potencia suelen recomendar que la seccion no supere los 1.5 del ancho, sin embargo es muy comun ver transformadores de seccion muy rectangular.
Agradezco mucho sus observaciones y comentarios , gracias .


----------



## luismc (Oct 1, 2016)

electrodin dijo:


> Buen dia a todos, estos son los datos a los que he llegado para el calculo del transformador de salida de audio, tengo dudas, por ejemplo en mi caso voy a hacer un trafo para un ampli que usa 4 EL34 , entonces la impedancia que ve el transformador seria la mitad que la de una sola valvula(por rama) verdad, entonces si la impedancia placa aplca del EL34 es de 6600 Ohms, esta quedaria en 3300Ohms verdad?
> ahora el transformador lo quiero hacer con chapa de 1.5 pulgadas(rama central) por lo que para llegar al area calcualda(25Cm^2) con lo que mi seccion transversal ya no seria cuadrada sino de 3.8X6.8Cm^2, esto afecta mucho? en el caso de transformadores de potencia suelen recomendar que la seccion no supere los 1.5 del ancho, sin embargo es muy comun ver transformadores de seccion muy rectangular.
> Agradezco mucho sus observaciones y comentarios , gracias .



Hay que mirar la carga que ve la EL34, no al revés. En un push-pull clase AB la carga que ven las válvulas es aproximadamente 1/4 Raa, en este caso 1650 ohm. 
Una sola válvula va bien con 4-6k de Raa, así que dos en paralelo podemos bajar a la mitad, o sea de 2 a 3k de Raa.


----------



## electrodin (Oct 5, 2016)

Hola y gracias por responder.

no entiendo bien sobre la resistencia Raa, dices que se reduce a casi la cuarta parte?
en la imagen que esta adjunto hace un calculo para 4xEL34 en push pull sin embargo  
la Raa la toma como la mitad.


----------



## luismc (Oct 5, 2016)

electrodin dijo:


> Hola y gracias por responder.
> 
> no entiendo bien sobre la resistencia Raa, dices que se reduce a casi la cuarta parte?
> en la imagen que esta adjunto hace un calculo para 4xEL34 en push pull sin embargo
> la Raa la toma como la mitad.



La Raa es la carga que ve la placa (o placas) de la válvula. En el caso de un PP en clase A, los tubos no dejan nunca de conducir, y por tanto ambas bobinas del primario están "activadas" y la Raa vale su valor nominal, en este caso 5600 Ohm. 
Cuando un tubo deja de conducir (Clase AB) que es la mayor parte del ciclo, una bobina está abierta y es como si no existiera, reduciendo el número de espiras del primario a la mitad. 
La relación entre impedancias de primario a secundario es una razón de cuadrados, de manera que Z1/Z2=(N1/N2)^2 
Si reducimos las espiras del primario a la mitad, la nueva Raa' = Z1' vale:
Z1'/Z2 =(N1/2N2)^2 = N1^2/4N2^2 o sea, Z1' = 1/4 Z1

Y esto independientemente de tener varias válvulas en paralelo.

Resumiendo, Raa mantiene su valor nominal mientras ambos tubos conducen (clase A) y pasa a ser 1/4 Raa en cuanto un tubo entra en corte (Clase AB).


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 5, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Cuando un tubo deja de conducir (Clase AB) que es la mayor parte del ciclo, .....



Creo que ha habido una confusión, pues es al revés, un clase AB es aquel, donde un tubo conduce la mayor parte del ciclo, más de 180º  y menos de 360º.-
Un Amplificador clase AB, es aquel en que la polarización de grilla (g1) y la tensión alterna de la misma (señal) son tales que hace que, la corriente de placa en una válvula fluya durante un lapso mayor que la mitad del ciclo (más de 180º), pero menor que el ciclo eléctrico completo (menos de 360º).-

Saludos Cordiales
Roschach


----------



## luismc (Oct 6, 2016)

Rorschach dijo:


> Creo que ha habido una confusión, pues es al revés, un clase AB es aquel, donde un tubo conduce la mayor parte del ciclo, más de 180º  y menos de 360º.-
> Un Amplificador clase AB, es aquel en que la polarización de grilla (g1) y la tensión alterna de la misma (señal) son tales que hace que, la corriente de placa en una válvula fluya durante un lapso mayor que la mitad del ciclo (más de 180º), pero menor que el ciclo eléctrico completo (menos de 360º).-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Roschach



Exacto, me refería a la suma de las dos válvulas. De hecho la mayoría de clase AB tienen un pequeño porcentaje de funcionamiento en "clase A" y el resto es en B. Es normal tener un amplificador de 30w con solamente los primeros 3-4 Watts en clase A.
Lo que quiero resaltar es que solamente una pequeña parte del ciclo se encuentran AMBAS válvulas conduciendo.


----------



## luismc (Oct 6, 2016)

electrodin dijo:


> Hola y gracias por responder.
> 
> no entiendo bien sobre la resistencia Raa, dices que se reduce a casi la cuarta parte?
> en la imagen que esta adjunto hace un calculo para 4xEL34 en push pull sin embargo
> la Raa la toma como la mitad.



Revisando el adjunto que presentas, me doy cuenta de que contiene un error cuando dice que Raa (5600 ohm) se reduce a la mitad (2800 ohm) porque son dos válvulas en paralelo. 

No estoy de acuerdo, la Raa permanece igual con dos válvulas en paralelo que con una sola válvula. O sea, cada válvula ve siempre la misma impedancia independientemente del número de válvulas en paralelo.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 7, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Revisando el adjunto que presentas, me doy cuenta de que contiene un error cuando dice que Raa (5600 ohm) se reduce a la mitad (2800 ohm) porque son dos válvulas en paralelo.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo, la Raa permanece igual con dos válvulas en paralelo que con una sola válvula. O sea, cada válvula ve siempre la misma impedancia independientemente del número de válvulas en paralelo.



No hay ningún error en ese adjunto, está muy bien lo que se explica, ese párrafo (pag 94) pertenece al libro " Manuale per il calcolo di trasformatori " de Giunchi Fabrizio, ver:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1078519/ _
Cuando 2 válvulas de potencia de iguales características se conectan en paralelo, la nueva  rp (resistencia o impedancia de placa) del conjunto vale la mitad, pues ahora hay que verla como si fuera una sola válvula del doble de potencia, para que se entienda, es como conectar 2 resistores en paralelo de igual valor óhmico, el nuevo valor óhmico del conjunto valdrá la mitad.-
Por ende, si el valor de la nueva rp (2 válvulas en paralelo) es la mitad, entonces su nueva transconductancia valdrá el doble, y la nueva  ra (resistencia o impedancia de carga) necesaria para cargar también deberá ser la mitad, si queremos que se logre el doble de potencia, que en definitiva es lo que se busca.-

Veamos que dicen todos los manuales de válvulas de recepción RCA, ejemplo el RC-20, año 1960, edición en Castellano:




Ahora veamos que hacía David Haffler, titular en aquel entonces de la fábrica de amplificadores y transformadores de audio para alta fidelidad “DYNACO”,  y poseedor junto con Herbert Keroes de la patente de “ULTRA-LINEAR” cuando anteriormente habían fundado Acrosound.- 
por ejemplo:
*Amplificador Dynaco MarkIII, 60W r.m.s, Ultralineal, push-pull, AB1, transformador de salida audio A-431, raa (resistencia o impedancia de carga de placa a placa) 4300 Ω*

Veamos ahora:
*Amplificador Dynaco 120W r.m.s, Ultralineal, push-pull parallel, AB1, transformador de salida de audio A-451, raa (resistencia o impedancia de carga de placa a placa) 2200 Ω*

*Noten que ambos circuitos de potencia son exactamente iguales, salvo que para lograr el doble de potencia (120W) en el segundo, se conectaron en cada rama del push-pull una KT88 más en paralelo, y se cambió el transformador de salida de audio por uno que posee la mitad de raa (resistencia o impedancia de placa a placa), y por supuesto el doble de potencia.-*



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2016)

Profesor!!!!!           .


----------



## luismc (Oct 8, 2016)

Rorschach dijo:


> No hay ningún error en ese adjunto, está muy bien lo que se explica, ese párrafo (pag 94) pertenece al libro " Manuale per il calcolo di trasformatori " de Giunchi Fabrizio, ver:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1078519/ _
> Cuando 2 válvulas de potencia de iguales características se conectan en paralelo, la nueva  rp (resistencia o impedancia de placa) del conjunto vale la mitad, pues ahora hay que verla como si fuera una sola válvula del doble de potencia, para que se entienda, es como conectar 2 resistores en paralelo de igual valor óhmico, el nuevo valor óhmico del conjunto valdrá la mitad.-



Es que estamos hablando de cosas diferentes. 
La Rp resultante vale la mitad, pero la Raa sigue siendo la misma que es a lo que yo me refería.
A partir de ahí, el resto viene solo.
Fue un error de interpretación, no de concepto.
Si la Rp resultante vale la mitad, PODEMOS UTILIZAR entonces una carga Raa que valga la mitad. 
Lo que yo interpreté es que afirmaba que la nueva carga Raa VALIA la mitad por el hecho de ser dos válvulas en paralelo.

No sé si me explico.


----------



## electrodin (Oct 8, 2016)

Saludos a todos
esto del Raa si que es un tema que confunde, he revisado otros foros y tambien se dan una larga discusion acerca del tema.
Pero bueno pude dilucidar algo el Raa segun los datasheet dice (para un EL34): *Raa AB1 = 3400 Ohm*, por lo que si trabajamos con cuatro valvulas debo calcular para un Raa resultante de 1700 Ohm (aqui podemos decir que se calcula para una Rl resultante de 1700 Ohms y no una Raa, ya que una Raa no cambia?). Pero en otro datasheet especifica que para un AB1 ultralineal con 43% de screen-grid tapping la *Raa = 6600 Ohms* :O
este seria el caso del amplificador que deseo armar, mis dudas, porque cambia tanto la Raa para un ultralineal?, cual es la diferencia exacta del Raa y la Rl? 
ahora, amigo Rorschach en los adjuntos que subiste, en los datos del transformador dice que tiene una Raa= 4300 y abajo dice que es valido para Kt88 y El34, sin embargo las Raa de estas valvulas son diferentes, entonces que tan importante es tomar el valor de Raa al momento de hacer los calculos? gracias


----------



## luismc (Oct 9, 2016)

electrodin dijo:


> Saludos a todos
> esto del Raa si que es un tema que confunde, he revisado otros foros y tambien se dan una larga discusion acerca del tema.
> Pero bueno pude dilucidar algo el Raa segun los datasheet dice (para un EL34): *Raa AB1 = 3400 Ohm*, por lo que si trabajamos con cuatro valvulas debo calcular para un Raa resultante de 1700 Ohm (aqui podemos decir que se calcula para una Rl resultante de 1700 Ohms y no una Raa, ya que una Raa no cambia?). Pero en otro datasheet especifica que para un AB1 ultralineal con 43% de screen-grid tapping la *Raa = 6600 Ohms* :O
> este seria el caso del amplificador que deseo armar, mis dudas, porque cambia tanto la Raa para un ultralineal?, cual es la diferencia exacta del Raa y la Rl?





A mi juicio la Raa sería el valor nominal en ohmios de la impedancia que hay de placa a placa para un altavoz dado.
La Rl o resistencia o impedancia de carga yo lo aplicaría a algo más dinámico y cambiante según las condiciones de trabajo en cada momento. Por ejemplo, puesto que un altavoz no es una carga puramente resistiva, sino que tiene sus componentes reactivas, la carga (RL) que ven las válvulas en cada momento es variable y no es trivial determinar su valor, en cambio la Raa la usaremos (o así lo hago yo y creo que es norma habitual) para el valor NOMINAL del trafo en cuestión (que a su vez va en función de la impedancia nominal del altavoz).

La impedancia nominal Raa adecuada para una válvula, va en función de la resistencia de placa Rp ó rp de dicha válvula. Dependiendo de que esté trabajando en modo pentodo, ultralineal o triodo, la Rp es distinta en cada caso, la Rp es mayor en modo pentodo, algo menor en modo ultralineal y menor todavía en modo triodo, por lo que la Raa adecuada sería también mayor en ese mismo orden.

De igual manera, si hacemos paralelos de válvulas bajamos la Rp equivalente y por tanto podemos bajar la Raa correspondiente. 

De cualquier forma, es buena costumbre irse primero a consultar las hojas de datos porque allí nos dan una referencia de los trafos que necesitamos, las polarizaciones, etc.

Espero que no haya enredado más la cuestión.

Saludos.


Y añado, que con los altavoces pasa lo mismo. Decimos que tal altavoz tiene 8 ohmios, pero observando una gráfica de impedancia en función de la frecuencia, vemos que es variable, teniendo un pico de impedancia en la frecuencia de resonancia. Habitualmente se toma como valor NOMINAL la impedancia que presenta el altavoz sobre los 400 Hz, pero realmente es una carga RL variable.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2016)

Hola a todos , entiendo que con dos valvulas en paralelo pudemos teoricamente  doblar la potenzia de salida , pero como la tensión de alimentación de placa (+B) aun es la misma , asi es normal que la inpedancia optima que ahora las dos valvulas quieren veer sea la mitad ( R= VxV/P)    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## luismc (Oct 9, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , entiendo que con dos valvulas en paralelo pudemos teoricamente  doblar la potenzia de salida , pero como la tensión de alimentación de placa (+B) aun es la misma , asi es normal que la inpedancia optima que ahora las dos valvulas quieren veer sea la mitad ( R= VxV/P)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Como diría Malvino, la forma palmaria en que lo vería el hemisferio derecho


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Como diría Malvino, la forma palmaria en que lo vería el hemisferio derecho


 , descurpe no te entiendi 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## luismc (Oct 9, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> , descurpe no te entiendi
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Perdón, me refería a Malvino, el autor de "Principios de Electrónica". En los primeros capítulos hace una introducción a las formas de pensar según los hemisferios cerebrales: una racional y lógica (hemisferio izquierdo) y otra intuitiva e improvisada (hemisferio derecho). 
A mí me enseñó a ver la electrónica bajo un punto de vista muy interesante, y tu propuesta me recordó mucho estas técnicas.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Perdón, me refería a Malvino, el autor de "Principios de Electrónica". En los primeros capítulos hace una introducción a las formas de pensar según los hemisferios cerebrales: una racional y lógica (hemisferio izquierdo) y otra intuitiva e improvisada (hemisferio derecho).
> A mí me enseñó a ver la electrónica bajo un punto de vista muy interesante, y tu propuesta me recordó mucho estas técnicas.
> 
> Saludos.



Conosco Malvino , libro de  capa roja  con dibujo (diagrama esquemactico) de un amplificador de audio   , estudie con el en inicios de la decada de 80'  pero nin recordabas mas dese  premero capitulo 
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 10, 2016)

Hola a todos, de vuelta y viendo como avanzo el hilo... bien hace mucho que no entraba, yo por mi lado comento que termine de bobinar los dos trafos de salida, me dieron bastante trabajo
Quedo asi: 
Realimentación catódica: dos bobinas conectadas en serie de dos capas de 65 vueltas y una de 43. alambre 0,35 mm
Primario: cuatro bobinas de 11 capas con de 715 espiras cada una conectadas en serie y cruzadas. alambre 0,35 mm
Secundario: bobinado en el medio del primario conformado por tres capas de 41 espiras de alambre 1.3 mm total 123 espiras.
Aislado capa a capa con mylar y pintado a pincel con barniz aislante, y entre bobinas (galletas) ademas otra capa de mylar mas grueso y al final del carretel dos mylar y dos vueltas de papel.
Despues luego de soldar todos los cables los inunde por dos horas con barniz aislante y los deje secar al aire.
Agrego algunas fotos, saludos cordiales y sigo comentando como voy con el proyecto.
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 10, 2016)

Hola Damián, felicitaciones por tu trabajo, muy prolijo !!!  

Ahora, si no me equivoco, he visto que has colocado la laminación en los transformadores de salida, con todas las E de un lado y todas las I del otro, más una separación de papel presspan para darle el entrehierro (air-gap) necesario, te diré que esa técnica se utiliza para disposiciones simples (single-ended), en el caso tuyo, que es una disposición simétrica ( push-pull), debes alternar cada conjunto E I, uno de un lado y otro del otro y así sucesivamente.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 11, 2016)

Cuando leo éste hilo no dejo de sorprenderme de lo bello que es este tipo de circuitos; se amalgaman por partes iguales ciencia y artesanía.
Enhorabuena.
Un saludo.


----------



## luismc (Oct 11, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Cuando leo éste hilo no dejo de sorprenderme de lo bello que es este tipo de circuitos; se amalgaman por partes iguales ciencia y artesanía.
> Enhorabuena.
> Un saludo.



Nunca mejor dicho, sobre todo en lo concerniente a trafos de salida, donde hay en juego tantos parámetros en conflicto que buscar la mejor solución es casi más un arte que una ciencia exacta.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 11, 2016)

Bueno Luis estoy en Valencia, cuando me indiques cojo el AVE y voy a recoger el amplificador a válvulas que me prometiste ;-)
Tampoco se me olvida el push-pull que me prometió Gustavo desde Argentina, aunque éste no iré a recogerlo, mejor por envío postal.
Un abrazo.


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 11, 2016)

SSiiiimmmm, simetria si si ya los cambio

Gracias Gustavo

Damian


----------



## rubenchaco (Oct 13, 2016)

Hola a todos, encontré un circuito poco habitual y no entiendo como hace la inversión de fase, serian tan amables de desburrarmme?, el circuito en cuestión es este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No lo entiendo, la pantalla de la 6bq5 va conectada a la grilla de la otra 6bq5. 
Gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 14, 2016)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola a todos, encontré un circuito poco habitual y no entiendo como hace la inversión de fase, serian tan amables de desburrarmme?, el circuito en cuestión es este http://www.geckoamps.com/gecko001/davis106.gif
> No lo entiendo, la pantalla de la 6bq5 va conectada a la grilla de la otra 6bq5.
> Gracias.



El circuito que publicaste emplea como forma de inversión de fase, lo que suele denominarse self-split, o self-inverter push-pull stage, en castellano, etapa de potencia push-pull con auto-inversión, hay varias maneras de realizar la auto-inversión, en el caso que muestras se llama screen driven split , en castellano, inversión de fase por pantalla (g2), este sistema prácticamente se usó muy poco y tiene tendencia a ser inestable  .-

Era o es una forma económica de invertir la fase para un push-pull, el desarrollo data aproximadamente del año 1938  .-

El circuito que presentas, pertenece al amplificador* Davis 106*, fabricado a principios de los años 1960 en Estados Unidos.-



*En archivo adjunto ver la explicación de este auto-inversor a través de un detallado articulo sobre la construcción de un amplificador push-pull con dos 6V6, (publicación año 1942).- *

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2016)

electrodin dijo:


> Saludos a todos
> esto del Raa si que es un tema que confunde, he revisado otros foros y tambien se dan una larga discusion acerca del tema.
> Pero bueno pude dilucidar algo el Raa segun los datasheet dice (para un EL34): *Raa AB1 = 3400 Ohm*, por lo que si trabajamos con cuatro valvulas debo calcular para un Raa resultante de 1700 Ohm (aqui podemos decir que se calcula para una Rl resultante de 1700 Ohms y no una Raa, ya que una Raa no cambia?). Pero en otro datasheet especifica que para un AB1 ultralineal con 43% de screen-grid tapping la *Raa = 6600 Ohms* :O
> este seria el caso del amplificador que deseo armar, mis dudas, porque cambia tanto la Raa para un ultralineal?, cual es la diferencia exacta del Raa y la Rl?
> ahora, amigo Rorschach en los adjuntos que subiste, en los datos del transformador dice que tiene una Raa= 4300 y abajo dice que es valido para Kt88 y El34, sin embargo las Raa de estas valvulas son diferentes, entonces que tan importante es tomar el valor de Raa al momento de hacer los calculos? gracias



La impedancia o resistencia de carga de placa (Ra), para tu caso, de placa a placa (Raa), dado que es un push-pull, es un* valor fundamental* para el cálculo de un transformador de salida de audio, pues de ello depende que las válvulas sean cargadas como corresponde, para que el amplificador funcione correctamente, y cumpla con las especificaciones debidamente calculadas, como te habrás dado cuenta los valores son distintos y variados, pues surge del cálculo de la linea de carga para una etapa de potencia dada, cuyo resultado para un pentodo/tetrodo depende, de la clase, de la disipación anódica, si es ultralineal, o no, de la tensión de placa, de la tensión de pantalla, de la amplitud de la señal de entrada, de la polarización negativa de grilla (punto de operación), de la potencia máxima a erogar, y de la cantidad mínima de THD admisible, todo esto que te comento es para quien quiera calcular un amplificador, que no es tu caso, hago el comentario para que te des cuenta que no es lo mismo cargar con 10, con 5, o con 3 arbitrariamente, está mal, por eso en la mayoría de los esquemas de amplificadores te proporcionan el dato de la impedancia o resistencia de carga de placa a placa (Raa).-
En tu caso, tu tomas un diagrama de un kit para armar, entonces no tienes (porque a propósito no informan) el valor de la impedancia de carga de placa a placa (Raa), como tampoco el valor de polarización de grilla, esto último ya te lo había informado en un mensaje anterior.-
Entonces,  ¿con cuanto vas a cargar a las 4 EL34  en push-pull paralelo?, ¿con 3300 Ω? , ¿con 3400 Ω? , ¿con 2300 Ω?, ¿con 2200 Ω?, ¿con 2000 Ω?, ¿con 1700 Ω?, los cuales son valores típicos posibles para este tipo de conexión, yo lo desconozco, el verdadero valor, seguramente sea otro, lo sabe únicamente quien calculó ese amplificador en kit para armar.-
Yo te diría que busques un circuito, que hay muchos y buenos, donde están indicados todos los valores y datos necesarios para su construcción y buen funcionamiento, incluso aquí en el foro hay muchísimos publicados para EL34.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola a todos , es possible estimar la relación de inpedancias de un transformador de salida de audio haciendo medidas de tensión ,calculamos la relación de tensión que es la misma de espiras y conocendo ese resultado multiplicamos ao cuadrado y asi sapemos la relación de inpedancias 
Ejenplo : pudemos excitar lo secundario de 8 Ohmios con una tensión de 6 Vac @ 50 o 60Hz , medimos la tensión desahollada en lo secundario , dibidimos la tensión del primario por la del secundario , asi sapemos la relación de espiras , despues elevamos ese valor ao cuadrado , asi determinamos indirectamente la relación de inpedancias , sapendo esa relación basta multiplicar por los 8 Ohmios y determinamos la inpedancia reflejada para las placas de las valvulas de salida 
!Saludos desde Brasil a todo Foro !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 3, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es possible estimar la relación de inpedancias de un transformador de salida de audio haciendo medidas de tensión ,calculamos la relación de tensión que es la misma de espiras y conocendo ese resultado multiplicamos ao cuadrado y asi sapemos la relación de inpedancias
> Ejenplo : pudemos excitar lo secundario de 8 Ohmios con una tensión de 6 Vac @ 50 o 60Hz , medimos la tensión desahollada en lo secundario , dibidimos la tensión del primario por la del secundario , asi sapemos la relación de espiras , despues elevamos ese valor ao cuadrado , asi determinamos indirectamente la relación de inpedancias , sapendo esa relación basta multiplicar por los 8 Ohmios y determinamos la inpedancia reflejada para las placas de las valvulas de salida
> !Saludos desde Brasil a todo Foro !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Obvio que se puede daniel.. lo que no podes medir es la L primaria y la L de dispersion...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2016)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Obvio que se puede daniel.. lo que no podes medir es la L primaria y la L de dispersion...


Eso depende , si tienes disponible en las manos un bueno inductometro (medidor de inductancia ) es possible SI ! ,cuanto la inductancia de disperción esa es medida en lo devanado primario con lo devanado secundario en corto 
!Saludos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 4, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es possible estimar la relación de inpedancias de un transformador de salida de audio haciendo medidas de tensión ,calculamos la relación de tensión que es la misma de espiras y conocendo ese resultado multiplicamos ao cuadrado y asi sapemos la relación de inpedancias
> Ejenplo : pudemos excitar lo secundario de 8 Ohmios con una tensión de 6 Vac @ 50 o 60Hz , medimos la tensión desahollada en lo secundario , dibidimos la tensión del primario por la del secundario , asi sapemos la relación de espiras , despues elevamos ese valor ao cuadrado , asi determinamos indirectamente la relación de inpedancias , sapendo esa relación basta multiplicar por los 8 Ohmios y determinamos la inpedancia reflejada para las placas de las valvulas de salida
> !Saludos desde Brasil a todo Foro !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel !  correcto !!!! 

Haciendo memoria, lo que tu explicas, también fue muy bien explicado hace tiempo, de manera sencilla y didáctica por el colega Fosforito, buscando y buscando lo encontré  :

Reparación en General - Reparación de equipos de audio -Combinado Ranser - Mensaje # 9 :
Ver : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/combinado-ranser-101781/#post985110

Saludos Cordiales desde Argentina !!!!
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 19, 2016)

Adjunto algunas fotos del proyecto, ya hice pruebas de voltaje en las etapas de la fuente para ir regulando y estoy soldando ya los componentes del pre y la inversora de fase, no es mucho ya casi casi. falta poco.

Saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 19, 2016)

Mas fotos desde arriba, todo hecho en casa.

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 20, 2016)

Primeras pruebas: tuve que reconectar los filamentos de las 12 ax 7/ 12 at 7, no calentaban porque para alimentar con 6,3v van en paralelo los pines 4 y 5 con el 9
Los voltajes de las distintas etapas me dan bien, le conecte un parlante de 4ohm en la salida  y el amplificador no zumba
Asi que le inyecte señal de audio con una consolita y al principio amplifico bien pero a los segundos se va perdiendo el sonido como saturandose, como que se queda sin nafta.
Repeti el encendido con señal de audio tomando el voltaje en la salida del filtro pi y ocurre que; al encender el equipo llega bien a los 410 v y cae a 90.. ahi se escucha bien, despues empieza a recuperar voltaje y el sonido comienza a desaparecer como saturado.
Si lo dejo prendido llega un punto que no se ecucha casi nada solo un murmullo saturado.
Estoy revisando las conecciones de los capacitores,  a ver si le encuentro la vuelta.
Es como que se consume toda la energia y se satura.
Sigo haciendo pruebas y comento.

Gracias
 Damian

Pd. Perdon mi ignorancia pero no se como editar los posts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2016)

Abajo , en el propio mensaje dice editar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Primeras pruebas: tuve que reconectar los filamentos de las 12 ax 7/ 12 at 7, no calentaban porque para alimentar con 6,3v van en paralelo los pines 4 y 5 con el 9
> Los voltajes de las distintas etapas me dan bien, le conecte un parlante de 4ohm en la salida  y el amplificador no zumba
> Asi que le inyecte señal de audio con una consolita y al principio amplifico bien pero a los segundos se va perdiendo el sonido como saturandose, como que se queda sin nafta.
> Repeti el encendido con señal de audio tomando el voltaje en la salida del filtro pi y ocurre que; al encender el equipo llega bien a los 410 v y cae a 90.. ahi se escucha bien, despues empieza a recuperar voltaje y el sonido comienza a desaparecer como saturado.
> ...


?? Hola caro Don DAXMO , se no for de muchas molestias , podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese amplificador para analise y ay si puder opinar lo que se puede pasar ??
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 20, 2016)

Hola el esquemático esta en el hilo pag 35 lo adjunto de vuelta, lo  que esta sombreado en amarillo no se instalo en el equipo, gracias.



Saludos cordiales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Hola el esquemático esta en el hilo pag 35 lo adjunto de vuelta, lo  que esta sombreado en amarillo no se instalo en el equipo, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales


Te recomendo que cheque la alta tensión en "C18" (antes del choke de 2H ) acaso si esa ya cae lo problema seguramente estas o en los diodos rectificadores o en lo secundario del transformador  de fuerza .
Ahora si esa tensión si manten lo problema puede sener lo choke de 2H (malo dimensionado ) o  en adelante  , cheque tanbien la tensión negativa de las grillas de control de la dos valvulas de salida (KT88) , esa tensión  define la curriente quiescente , sin esa polarización correcta  la curriente de placa dispara al cielo sobrecargando la fuente de alta tensión . 
Serias muy interesante inserir provisoriamente un resistor de 1 Ohmio x 5Wattios  en serie con cada Katodo de las KT88 de modo puder medir la curriente quiescente de cada valvula medido con auxilio de un multimetro de preferenzia Digital la tensión de queda en cada resistor y dibidindo por su valor Ohmico .
Ayuste lo potenciometro de equalización (ese de 10KOhmios entre los capacitores "C10 y C11") de modo  aparear lo mejor possible las dos tensiones en cada resistor.
Despues de ayustado ustedes puedes sacar los dos resistores. 
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 20, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Hola el esquemático esta en el hilo pag 35 lo adjunto de vuelta, lo  que esta sombreado en amarillo no se instalo en el equipo, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales



Hola Damián, yo ya te había dicho, ver respuestas mías anteriores, que el esquema que presentas, la fuente de poder es de estado sólido, y veo en las fotos publicadas que tu has construido dicha fuente con válvula 5U4 , ¿como hiciste el reemplazo?, lo adaptaste como corresponde, y/o usaste otro circuito de fuente, te hago este comentario, porque para ese amplificador hay varias fuentes disponibles, y cada una es diferente.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 21, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Hola el esquemático esta en el hilo pag 35 lo adjunto de vuelta, lo  que esta sombreado en amarillo no se instalo en el equipo, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales


?? No armaste lo circuito  que estas en amarillo ??   , bueno seguramente eso puede sener la causa del problema.
Cuanto a lo circuito de polarización de grilla de las dos valvulas KT88 , ustedes TIENES obrigatoriamente que armar ese circuito de polarización y ayustar como ya te ensine en mi post anterior !.
Cuanto a lo circuito con dos transistores , Leds , alguns resistores y capacitores  ese puede sener olvidado sin problemas algun eso porque el sirve solamente como indicador visual ( los Leds prenden) de "Clipping" (distorción de lo sinal de salida)  .
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 21, 2016)

Hola Damián, tiene razón Daniel, ese amplificador es un clase AB1 con polarización fija, (fixed bias), debes armar si o si el circuito de polarización negativa de las grillas (g1) del par de salida KT88, si lo armaste como dijiste, no funciona.-                                                                                                      

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo
Rorschach 


PD: Corres el riesgo de quemar los transformadores de salida, las válvulas de salida, y/o la fuente de poder, al no estar polarizadas negativamente las grillas (g1), la corriente de placa se eleva al máximo hasta la saturación y/o la limitará la resistencia de los componentes y la propia de la fuente, esto sucede sin señal, con señal debes sumar más corriente, dado que las grillas al no estar negativamente polarizadas, el el semiciclo positivo de la señal estas toman corriente .-


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 22, 2016)

Rorschach dijo:


> Hola Damián, tiene razón Daniel, ese amplificador es un clase AB1 con polarización fija, (fixed bias), debes armar si o si el circuito de polarización negativa de las grillas (g1) del par de salida KT88, si lo armaste como dijiste, no funciona.-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo
> ...



que ponerlo en marcha así es _*poco santo  *_no hay ninguna duda... pero quemar no va a quemar nada... (tampoco va a andar).. porque cuando las grillas de las KT88 tomen corriente, van a cargar con CC los capacitores de desacople de grilla a la tension de +B.. con lo cual cuando la tension de placa de la inversora de fase empiece a decrecer, llevara la grilla de las KT88 al corte.. ergo, no se va a escuchar nada...

damian, hacele caso a daniel y gustavo, y completa el circuito de polarizacion fija...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2016)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> que ponerlo en marcha así es _*poco santo  *_no hay ninguna duda... pero quemar no va a quemar nada... (tampoco va a andar).. porque cuando las grillas de las KT88 tomen corriente, van a cargar con CC los capacitores de desacople de grilla a la tension de +B.. con lo cual cuando la tension de placa de la inversora de fase empiece a decrecer, llevara la grilla de las KT88 al corte.. ergo, no se va a escuchar nada...
> 
> damian, hacele caso a daniel y gustavo, y completa el circuito de polarizacion fija...



Hola a todos , caro Don harzad_1998 desafortunadamente en ese caso especifico la curriente de placa drenada por las dos Valvulas de salida (KT88) suben al cielo , la dicipación desas valvulas tanbien y sobrecargamos seriamente la fuente de alta tensión .
Asi es perfectamente factible estropiar las valvulas del paso final  y toda la fuente (transformador , Choke del filtro  , valvula rectificadora ).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 22, 2016)

Daniel, no es asi... xq en muyyy poco tiempo pasan al corte, por qué?, porque como las valvulas no tienen polarización negativa de sus grillas de control, éstas tomarán corriente.. de donde?.. a traves de C8-R18-R15 y C9-R19-R14, cargando C8 y C9 a algo menos de los 370V de fuente de la etapa inversora de fase, cuando cada triodo de la inversora de fase comienza a conducir, la tension en la placa de cada uno empieza a decrecer, haciendo que las grillas de control de cada KT88 tambien se vaya para abajo, pero con un ofset de mas de 300V (recordar que C8 y C9 estan cargados a esa tension producto de la corriente de grilla en el semiciclo anterior) haciendo que la tension en cada grilla 1 de los tetrodos se vayan al corte y se mantengan ahi, puesto que no hay corriente en sentido opuesto que haga descargar a C8 y C9


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2016)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Daniel, no es asi... xq en muyyy poco tiempo pasan al corte, por qué?, porque como las valvulas no tienen polarización negativa de sus grillas de control, éstas tomarán corriente.. de donde?.. a traves de C8-R18-R15 y C9-R19-R14, cargando C8 y C9 a algo menos de los 370V de fuente de la etapa inversora de fase, cuando cada triodo de la inversora de fase comienza a conducir, la tension en la placa de cada uno empieza a decrecer, haciendo que las grillas de control de cada KT88 tambien se vaya para abajo, pero con un ofset de mas de 300V (recordar que C8 y C9 estan cargados a esa tension producto de la corriente de grilla en el semiciclo anterior) haciendo que la tension en cada grilla 1 de los tetrodos se vayan al corte y se mantengan ahi, puesto que no hay corriente en sentido opuesto que haga descargar a C8 y C9


Bueno hasta puede sener que toda esa teoria sea valida no se bien , tendria que estudiar con mas cariño lo que aclaras , pero como lo seguro murio de tan viejo no veo como una buena onda continuar insistindo en lo error una ves que ese ya es conocido.
Se que cuando una valvula de potenzia no tiene la correcta polarización negativa de grilla su curriente de placa dispara a las nubens (cielo) , las placas se ponen ao rubro y su vida util es encurtada , la fuente de alta tensión tanbien sufre en mucho pudendo SI estropiar lo choke de filtrado y lo secundario del transformador de poder .
Para lograr hacer todo eso en que aclaro aca  basta funcionar lo equipo por  algun tienpo en esa condición .
Att
Daniel Lopes


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 22, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno hasta puede sener que toda esa teoria sea valida no se bien , tendria que estudiar con mas cariño lo que aclaras , pero como lo seguro murio de tan viejo no veo como una buena onda continuar insistindo en lo error una ves que ese ya es conocido.
> Se que cuando una valvula de potenzia no tiene la correcta polarización negativa de grilla su curriente de placa dispara a las nubens (cielo) , las placas se ponen ao rubro y su vida util es encurtada , la fuente de alta tensión tanbien sufre en mucho pudendo SI estropiar lo choke de filtrado y lo secundario del transformador de poder .
> Para lograr hacer todo eso en que aclaro aca  basta funcionar lo equipo por  algun tienpo en esa condición .
> Att
> Daniel Lopes


lo que decis daniel es correcto, pero para eso es necesario poder polarizar la valvula lo suficiente para que eso suceda.. este no es el caso (la impedancia de generador que alimenta a las grillas 1 para CC es infinita) si estuviera colocado el circuito de polarizacion y éste esté mal ajustado, ahí sí ocurriría lo que comentás (impedancia de generador conectado a grilla 1 de 270K).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2016)

Bueno ademas las "elocubraciones" vamos aguardar lo que nos cuenta Don Damián con relación a tu montagen y como esa si quedou despues de las sugerencias aportadas  .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 25, 2016)

Buen debate... si realmente esta ocurriendo que si hay un gran consumo  que al superar los 360 v anulan la amplificación, pero no he visto placas al rojo ni temperatura en los trafos ya que las pruebas no han sido prolongas en tiempo, espero no se haya arruinado nada.
Voy a completar el circuito tal como en el esquema, me quede en que el mismo era solo para el control (clipping) y obvie la polarizacion negativa de las válvulas no lo entendí de esa manera ya que trabajan en triodo. Confundi  el tramo de polarización  que tonto para probar lo haré sin los transistores.
Creo que el error mas grosero fue eso lo completo y comento, así si queda bien completo el otro módulo.

Gracias a todos
Feliz navidad


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 25, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Buen debate... si realmente esta ocurriendo que si hay un gran consumo  que al superar los 360 v anulan la amplificación, pero no he visto placas al rojo ni temperatura en los trafos ya que las pruebas no han sido prolongas en tiempo, espero no se haya arruinado nada.
> Voy a completar el circuito tal como en el esquema, me quede en que el mismo era solo para el control (clipping) y obvie la polarizacion negativa de las válvulas no lo entendí de esa manera ya que trabajan en triodo. Confundi  el tramo de polarización  que tonto para probar lo haré sin los transistores.
> Creo que el error mas grosero fue eso lo completo y comento, así si queda bien completo el otro módulo.
> 
> ...



Hola Damián, como te dijo Daniel, y como te he dicho yo, debes hacer el circuito de polarización negativa de las grillas (g1) de las KT88, no interesa si están conectadas en modo triodo o tetrodo, eso es atinente a cada esquema en particular, sin señal, y con las grillas de control (g1) sin polarizar negativamente, no controlan nada, es como si no estuvieran, por ende la corriente de placa se eleva peligrosamente fuera de los parámetros previstos para esas válvulas en dicho amplificador.-

Feliz Navidad !!!!
Abrazo !!!!
Gustavo 
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 27, 2016)

De vuelta y habiendo completado el circuito (tremenda patinada) de polarización, mejoro mucho.
mejoras: se escucha mas y mejor, con volumen, con mucho brillo y buenos golpes bien claro... pero hasta un punto en donde a medida que subo la señal comienza la distorsión pero no tanto y no desaparece la señal, también faltaría un poco de potencia .

sin mejora: la corriente medida en la salida del filtro pi (+B) mide bien unos segundos hasta que la válvula entra en temperatura de trabajo y cae y se clava en 100v y no cambia mas por mas que suba y baje el volumen de la entrada; antes si variaba.

Conclusión: al tener polarización en G1 obviamente la válvula funciona, pero no anda bien, o la polarizacion es poca o habria que tocar para mas o para menos las resistencias de conección en G1 (R18/R19).
Hice un par de pruebas con mas capacidad en el circuito de polarización pero no resulta ningún cambio en la caída de tensión.
Creo hay que adaptar un poco el circuito al trafo de salida que por surte anda y bastante bien.
Ahora no lo toco hasta ver los comentarios, o que me ilumine y descubra algo o algún otro error.

Gracias por los aportes, espero que sean solo ajustes y quede andando
Saludos
Damian


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 27, 2016)

Creo que si para el circuito del quad II con kt 88 han dejado el transformador de salida del antiguo quad II con kt66, digo esto porque yo he usado una formula para llegar al transformador el cual ha sido calculado por distintas cuestiones, ademas que un poco por inexperiencia tambien, bueno para 75 watts.
Entonces creo si no estoy errado pensar en que la etapa de polarización tiene mucha resistencia, digo de cambiar y probar las resistencias R18/R19 de 4K7 por 1k y R16/R17 bajar a 150k, voy en camino?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 27, 2016)

Hola caro Don DAXMO , debes instalar provisoriamente un resistor de 1Ohmios X 5 Wattios en série con cada Katodo de las dos valvulas de salida (KT88) de modo puder medir la curriente de katodo con auxilio de un multimetro de preferenzia ese Digital .
Asi es possible saper si la curriente quiescente de cada valvula estas  en acuerdo con la especificada por lo fabricante. 
Tenga en mente que cuanto mas negativa for la grilla de control en relación a la masa o tierra menor sera la curriente de Katodo. 
Lo potenciometro original de lo proyecto permite solamente aparear las curriente entre las dos valvulas , pero no permite ayustar la curriente quiescente , eso porque el NO canbia la tensión de la  polarización negativa.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DAXMO (Dic 29, 2016)

Complete el circuito de polarización, el amplificador anda como comente anteriormente persiste  la caída de tensión.
Después sin señal tome el valor de uno de los cátodos con la resistencia de 10 ohm en serie y me da cero volt
Lo cómico es que amplifica, conectado a un parlante de 15  watt lo lleva al limite, asi que me resulta un logro pensando en que yo mismo bobine los transformadores, ojala pueda solucionar lo problemas, trato de entender que es lo que pasa porque a volumen bajo se escucha bien.
Cambie para probar los valores de las  resistencias de G1 pero la verdad no cambia el comportamiento y las pruebas que hago son de dos o tres minutos y apago.

Saludos 
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 29, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Complete el circuito de polarización, el amplificador anda como comente anteriormente persiste  la caída de tensión.
> Después sin señal tome el valor de uno de los cátodos con la resistencia de 10 ohm en serie y me da cero volt
> Lo cómico es que amplifica, conectado a un parlante de 15  watt lo lleva al limite, asi que me resulta un logro pensando en que yo mismo bobine los transformadores, ojala pueda solucionar lo problemas, trato de entender que es lo que pasa porque a volumen bajo se escucha bien.
> Cambie para probar los valores de las  resistencias de G1 pero la verdad no cambia el comportamiento y las pruebas que hago son de dos o tres minutos y apago.
> ...



Hola Damian, *el resistor debe ser de " 1 Ω "*, y no de 10 Ω, fijate que Daniel escribió 1 Ohmio, es de 1 Ω, porque al tomar la caída de tensión en el resistor entre cátodo y tierra, la lectura la debes tomar en* milivoltios (mV dc)*, y como el resistor es de 1 Ω, por ley de ohm, la corriente es la misma, entonces lo que el tester mida en* mV*, lo lees directamente en *mA*  .-
Por otro lado sería interesante que midas la tensión negativa del circuito de polarización, si lo haces con un tester analógico, punta positiva a tierra, y punta negativa en uno de los extremos del potenciómetro de ajuste de apareamiento (10KΩ ), con el cursor en el medio, con un tester digital la colocación de las puntas es indistinto, el mismo te marcará la polaridad correspondiente, lee la tensión en un extremo y luego en el otro, es muy probable que haya diferencias aunque las KT88 estén debidamente apareadas, ahora no importa, esto es para saber que tensión negativa aproximada hay, pero recuerda que la polaridad que conecta a las grillas debe ser negativa, calculo que para AB1, push-pull KT88, conexión Triodo, 15/20 W rms, la tensión negativa debe ser aproximadamente entre -38 y -50 Vcc.-

Por otro lado, pienso que algún otro problema puede haber en la fuente de poder, sería importante que publiques el circuito que has modificado para rectificar con 5U4, en vez rectificar con puente de diodos como muestras en el circuito publicado , hay que ver si tomaste los recaudos necesarios para hacer dicha modificación.-

Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2016)

DAXMO dijo:


> Complete el circuito de polarización, el amplificador anda como comente anteriormente persiste  la caída de tensión.
> Después sin señal tome el valor de uno de los cátodos con la resistencia de 10 ohm en serie y me da cero volt
> Lo cómico es que amplifica, conectado a un parlante de 15  watt lo lleva al limite, asi que me resulta un logro pensando en que yo mismo bobine los transformadores, ojala pueda solucionar lo problemas, trato de entender que es lo que pasa porque a volumen bajo se escucha bien.
> Cambie para probar los valores de las  resistencias de G1 pero la verdad no cambia el comportamiento y las pruebas que hago son de dos o tres minutos y apago.
> ...



 ?? Cero Voltios en 10 Ohmios ??   , ! entonses NO hay curriente circulante en lo Katodo ,mucho estraño eso  que aclaras !
Lo resistor correcto de sense es de 1 Ohmios y NO 10 Ohmios , mismo asi deberias tener alguna tensión sobre ese resistor denunciando la presensa de curriente .
Revise las coneccciones  si por algun acaso no hay otra conección en la valvula que porventura este cortocircuitando ese resistor de sense .
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 30, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?? Cero Voltios en 10 Ohmios ??   , ! entonses NO hay curriente circulante en lo Katodo ,mucho estraño eso  que aclaras !
> Lo resistor correcto de sense es de 1 Ohmios y NO 10 Ohmios , mismo asi deberias tener alguna tensión sobre ese resistor denunciando la presensa de curriente .
> Revise las coneccciones  si por algun acaso no hay otra conección en la valvula que porventura este cortocircuitando ese resistor de sense .
> !Suerte en los desahollos !.
> ...



Hola Daniel,  puede ser que Damián no sepa, o no entienda como se toma la corriente de cátodo (k), *de  paso leíste mi mensaje #834 :* https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1144794/, ahí digo, que tú le dijiste que coloque un resistor de 1Ω, evidentemente se equivocó, y colocó un resistor de 10 Ω  .-
Si con 10 Ω, no hay ninguna caída de tensión, ¡aunque no sea el resistor correcto!, puede ser por dos razones, la primera es que Damian no sepa como medir la caída de tensión, o que esté usando una escala muy alta del voltímetro dc del tester, y la segunda razón es que el circuito de polarización tenga alguna falla, por eso le dije que mida la tensión de polarización negativa.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## aure (Feb 1, 2017)

crimson dijo:


> Dejo a continuación un antiguo pero hoy en día clásico circuito valvular de alta fidelidad, _que tiene los datos del transformador de salida_. Está en tano, pero se entiende.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140710
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140711
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140712
> ...





Buenas noches compañeros e movido aqui estas inquietudes mias, pues en el hilo de fuentes de alimentacion, que es alli donde respondi no estaba muy visible, alli lo borre.

crimson me gusta mucho tu aporte de ese circuito, con los datos del trafo, muy bueno y definitivo para algunas dudas que siempre tenemos, pues no veas que lioso lo del trafo de salida
Crimson por favor, podrias ponerlo a mas definicion y el articulo completo para ver componentes y los del trafo de alimentacion para ver a cuanto tension van esas EL34.

 Me quiero construir unos amplis con unas 829b, pues me sobraron dos de la emisora que construi y e visto que los chinos hacen amplificadores de audio con esta valvula, quiero hacer algo como estos que adjunto

http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/829b.pdf

tambien tengo unas preguntas para vosostros compañeros

1ª en tu aporte crimson las chapas E van alternas e leido y por lo tanto sin entrehierro entre las "I" contra las "E", el usuario electromecanico en su hoja excel no deja claras algunas cosas entre ellas esto pues el libro en si ya se hace un lio con la corriente compensada y sin compensar, yo pienso que en reposo estos amplis "PUS PULL" estan compensados a estar en contrafase y no necesitan entrehierro, vosotros que opinais compañeros

2ª Los trafos de salida los voy hacer con grano orientado M6 0,35 espesor, que aqui esta disponible y carrete con sep central, el nucleo sera de 42mm x 42mm su peso de nucleo es de 3,3Kg, con disposicion como dice tu aporte en las capas de bobinado, parece ser tipo Williamson la disposicion, los quiero hacer con un PRIMARIO de 12K TENDRIA 1500+1500 ESP HILO DE 0,31mm Y EL SECUNDARIO 8 OHMS, 70 ESP DE HILO 1,5mm, este trafo es del plano adjunto mas borroso, ¿es correcta esta relaccion de espiras?,,,,, el otro plano mas oscuro es de 30 watt a 420 volts pero datos de trafo no hay,, me gustaria hacer a la maxima tension sea cual sea el esquema en su etapa final para sacar mas potencia usaria trafo de 12k, ¿ que os parece todo esto?

3ª me a parecido leer en un sitio que si la Z de placa a placa es igual que la Z del primario tendria una atenuacion de 3db  a la frecuencia mas baja, ¿es cierto? o esque me hago un lio con las impedancias y resistencias de placa

¿que os parece todo estos planteamientos compañeros? 

Saludos y muchas gracias

aure


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2017)

Dejo esto que te puede ser muy útil
http://www.turneraudio.com.au/output-trans-theory.htm
http://www.turneraudio.com.au/output-trans-pp-calc-1.html
http://www.turneraudio.com.au/powertranschokes.htm
http://www.turneraudio.com.au/audiofilterchokes.html
http://www.turneraudio.com.au/index.html


----------



## aure (Feb 2, 2017)

Muchas gracias por esos links pandacba,
uff en ingles y san google en medio traduciendo de esa manera.... pero algo sacare

haber alguna opinion directa amigos.

saludos
Aure


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2017)

aure dijo:


> Crimson por favor, podrias ponerlo a mas definicion y el articulo completo para ver componentes y los del trafo de alimentacion para ver a cuanto tension van esas EL34.




Aure, en el 3er link de imágenes que enviaste, ahí mismo están los datos completos para el transformador de poder, donde está titulado: *Alimentazione*,  .-



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## aure (Feb 5, 2017)

Hola Rorschach y a los demas

Perdon, es verdad no lo habia visto el dato!!! estoy mareado tantos dias mirando tu amplificador, el de hazard y toda la red.

Tiene trabajo hacer esos trafos de audio y no quisiera fallar!!!!. 

e leido por la red que si elevas mucho la tension en muchos amplificadores, la distorsion sube y por lo tanto quizas no me suba tanto como a 600vdc y lo deje en 420vdc

la verdad no se muy bien cuantas espiras le dare al primario con ese nucleo de 42x42 grano orientado m6 la chapa sera una "E I" "126" del pdf que os adjunto.... sera a 420 vdc, pues me da miedo que se quede demasiado bajo o alto de induccion y por lo tanto alineal....vaya incertidumbre

los tuyos Rorschach te quedaron a 4000 gaus, ¿que tal suenan?, ¿hay diferencia si los hubieras bobinado a 7000 gaus?

felicidades por tu amplificador 

Muchos saludos y muchas gracias

Aure


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2017)

http://www.op316.com/tubes/mw/index.htm​


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2017)

aure dijo:


> los tuyos Rorschach te quedaron a 4000 gaus, ¿que tal suenan?, ¿hay diferencia si los hubieras bobinado a 7000 gaus?
> 
> felicidades por tu amplificador
> 
> ...



Aure, nuevamente, si lees detenidamente el cálculo de los transformadores de salida de mi amplificador : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/713124/, veras que la inducción fijada para determinar la cantidad de espiras del primario es de 8000 Gauss  .-

Muchas Gracias por tus felicitaciones y aplausos  !!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 7, 2017)

Buenas a todos, retomando un poco el proyecto hice las mediciones luego de reemplazar el circuito de descarga con transistor de los cátodos de la 12AU7 por solo una resistencia de 30 Khoms.
Así mejoro algo la caída de tensión siendo que de 410 v baja a 135 v y se mantiene, antes 60 v.
Después medí un cátodo de una KT88 con la resistencia de 1 ohm en serie y dio 60 mv.
En la misma válvula de salida medí también G1 en el zócalo y dio -14.5 v, cosa que no guta.
y tomando la medida después de la resistencia  270 K (R16/17) en el cap C 10/C11, ahí mide -2,6 v 
El sonido es algo claro sin subir el volumen, subiendo anda muy mal

Adjunto un esquema de la fuente hasta +B y espero sugerencias, por ahora no lo toco.

Gracias, saludos cordiales.
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 7, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> Adjunto un esquema de la fuente hasta +B y espero sugerencias, por ahora no lo toco.



Hola Damián, si recuerdas, en el último mensaje te sugerí que revisaras la fuente de poder:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1144794/ _


Este es el esquema que recién has publicado y que yo me he tomado el atrevimiento de aggiornarlo un poco:
Veo que para una caída de 110 Vcc (para mi un despropósito), tu has colocado un resistor de 9 KΩ ( supongo que habrás hecho bien el calculo), bien, pero yo veo en las imágenes internas del amplificador, que tu has colocado un resistor que por el tamaño es como mucho de 2 W de disipación, y por lo menos necesitas alrededor de 12 o 15 W de disipación, puede que eso sea el problema que comentas y que ocasione semejante caída de tensión y logres tener  apenas 135 Vcc de +B  ???.-

Por otro lado, y si no queda otro remedio, ese resistor a mi consideración debiera colocarse a la salida del filtro.-
También puedes para bajar la tensión, colocar el choke a la entrada del filtro, y medir que nueva caída de tensión obtienes, quizás no necesites ese resistor, *recuerda de tomar las mediciones con carga.-*

Por otro lado no veo de donde has sacado la tensión para la subfuente de polarización negativa para las válvulas de potencia, ahí tienes otro grave problema, es importante que desarrolles en forma completa la fuente de poder y la publiques, importante para poder sugerirte soluciones.-

Abrazo !
Gustavo
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo personalmente quitaria lo resistor de 9KOhmios y lo premero capacitor de 100uF (ese a la esquierda del Choke) , despues poneria ese capacitor quitado en paralelo con lo segundo capacitor (100uF) a la derecha del Choque de filtro.
La idea es hacer un filtro "L y C" ( 20H y 200uF)  apos la valvula rectificadora.
La tensión final debe sener medida sob carga o sea con todo lo amplificador enciendido y energizado .
! Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 8, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , jo personalmente quitaria lo resistor de 9KOhmios y lo premero capacitor de 100uF (ese a la esquierda del Choke) , despues poneria ese capacitor quitado en paralelo con lo segundo capacitor (100uF) a la derecha del Choque de filtro.
> La idea es hacer un filtro "L y C" ( 20H y 200uF)  apos la valvula rectificadora.
> La tensión final debe sener medida sob carga o sea con todo lo amplificador enciendido y energizado .
> ! Suerte en los desahollos!.
> ...



Hola daniel, dices exactamente en otras palabras, lo que le dije a Damián en una parte del mensaje anterior #845 : 
*También puedes para bajar la tensión, colocar el choke a la entrada del filtro, y medir que nueva caída de tensión obtienes, quizás no necesites ese resistor, recuerda de tomar las mediciones con carga.-*

Fíjate que el choke que hizo Damián es de 2H y no de 20H.-

*Pero repito e insisto, hay algo más que está mal, Damián debiera publicar el esquema de la fuente de poder completa, no sabemos de donde saca, y de que valor es, la tensión que alimenta a la subfuente de polarización negativa de la grillas (g1) de las válvulas de potencia.-*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mcrven (Feb 9, 2017)

Según la aplicación de la ley de Ohm, podemos observar que, la caída de tensión en la resistencia de 9 kΩ ocurre con tan solo 12.3 mA (0.012222 A); por ello, cuando eleva el volumen del amplificador y la corriente  se eleva a 50 ~ 80 mA la caída de alcanzaría los 720 V, que no hay de donde sacarlos, claro y por tanto llegaría a 0 V. Imposible que el ampli funcione en esas condiciones.
Como bien dijeron Daniel y Rorshach, esa resistencia no puede estar en ese lugar. Allí deben ir conectados los anodos de las válvulas finales, dejándose los divisores resistivos solo para aquellas partes de los pre-amplificadores, en los cuales las corrientes serán mínimas.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 9, 2017)

mcrven dijo:


> Según la aplicación de la ley de Ohm, podemos observar que, la caída de tensión en la resistencia de 9 kΩ ocurre con tan solo 12.3 mA (0.012222 A); por ello, cuando eleva el volumen del amplificador y la corriente  se eleva a 50 ~ 80 mA la caída de alcanzaría los 720 V, que no hay de donde sacarlos, claro y por tanto llegaría a 0 V. Imposible que el ampli funcione en esas condiciones.
> Como bien dijeron Daniel y Rorshach, esa resistencia no puede estar en ese lugar. Allí deben ir conectados los anodos de las válvulas finales, dejándose los divisores resistivos solo para aquellas partes de los pre-amplificadores, en los cuales las corrientes serán mínimas.



Por esta razón le dije a Damian en una parte del mensaje #845 : * tu has colocado un resistor de 9 KΩ ( supongo que habrás hecho bien el cálculo)*

Es evidente que no lo ha calculado correctamente, esto se debe a 2 razones, o no tiene los datos de la corriente que necesita el amplificador, o sencillamente se equivocó.-

Si no se tienen los datos , hay que partir de supuestos e ir corrigiendo paulatinamente, por ejemplo: Si es  push-pull AB1 KT88 conexión TRIODO, +- 15 W r.m.s., utiliza una corriente máxima de 160 Ma, y una mínima de 150 Ma, (diríamos un clase A1), más otros +- 30 mA para previos, ect., tenemos con la máxima, un total de * 190 mA.-* Estos son datos aproximados que dependen de los tipos de circuitos a  utilizar.-
Ahora calculamos el resistor para el amplificador de Damián :
 E1 - E2 : R x I
520 Vcc - 410 Vcc : 110Vcc
110 Vcc : R x *190 mA*
R: E / I  :  110 Vcc / *0,19 A*  :*  579 Ω*

La disipación del resistor debe ser como mínimo E x I : * 21 W  *

De ahí en más hay que ir probando, dado que partimos de supuestos, hasta llegar a los 410 Vcc.

Igualmente considero que habría que modificar la fuente para tener los 410 Vcc de manera directa y limpia.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mcrven (Feb 9, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Igualmente considero que habría que modificar la fuente para tener los 410 Vcc de manera directa y limpia.-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach



O probar si los KT88 soportan 520V, en este caso.

Pero, lo cierto es que Ánodo y Pantallas de los finales, deberían ir contra un fuente DURA, de tensión casi inalterable, lo cual no es el caso de ese circuito.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 10, 2017)

mcrven dijo:


> O probar si los KT88 soportan 520V, en este caso.
> 
> Pero, lo cierto es que Ánodo y Pantallas de los finales, deberían ir contra un fuente DURA, de tensión casi inalterable, lo cual no es el caso de ese circuito.



Las KT88 soportan 800 Vcc en placa y 600 Vcc en pantalla conexión Tetrodo/Pentodo, y 600Vcc con placa y pantalla unidas en conexión Triodo.- (valores máximos de trabajo)

Entonces aplicar 520 Vcc a una KT88 en conexión Triodo no implicaría ningún tipo de riesgos y/o inconvenientes.-

Ahora, si el amplificador de Damián (KT88 conexión Triodo) fue calculado para que placas y pantallas trabajen con 410 Vcc, no es para nada correcto aplicarle 520 Vcc, pues hace cambiar el punto correcto de operación de las válvulas de potencia.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mcrven (Feb 10, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Las KT88 soportan 800 Vcc en placa y 600 Vcc en pantalla conexión Tetrodo/Pentodo, y 600Vcc con placa y pantalla unidas en conexión Triodo.- (valores máximos de trabajo)
> 
> Entonces aplicar 520 Vcc a una KT88 en conexión Triodo no implicaría ningún tipo de riesgos y/o inconvenientes.-
> 
> ...



Para mí eso es claro. Se debe corregir la polarización pero, es mucho más económico eso que comprar un trafo a propósito. Es mi opinión, claro...

Y como siempre, la última palabra la tiene el interesado.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 11, 2017)

mcrven dijo:


> Para mí eso es claro. Se debe corregir la polarización pero, es mucho más económico eso que comprar un trafo a propósito. Es mi opinión, claro...
> 
> Y como siempre, la última palabra la tiene el interesado.



No se gana nada con corregir nada más que la polarización , al contrario se le sumarían más problemas, al haber una tensión de placa-pantalla (KT88 conexión triodo) de casi el 30 % más de lo calculado en el circuito, la corriente de placa-pantalla también cambia en demasía, y con ello todos los demás parametros (µ, Gm, rp, Rl(a-a), etc.), esto implica que para que todo funcione correctamente, habria que calcular nuevamente la linea o recta de carga  (un despropósito)  .-

Tampoco nadie habló de economicidad, sino simplemente intentar plasmar posibles soluciones para que el amplificador de Damián funcione correctamente.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 12, 2017)

Si tengo dos problemas, vamos con la fuente, la resistencia es tres de 27 k ohm en paralelo por 15 w; se puede cambiar de lugar y cambiando la configuracion del filtro, primero el choque y despues el capacitor y resistencia capacitor. No sea que la válvula rectificadora se cargue demasiado en el arranque y pegue un chispazo.
Las mediciones son con carga, pero el problema grave es en G1 ya que no interprete en el esquema inyectar con corriente negativa, viendo otros del mismo circuito modificado veo que conectan a G1 rectificando negativamente corriente de alimentación para los filamento logrando asi -10V.
No se, no se si sera sufuciente estoy mirando mas esquemas a ver como corregir, pa que quede bien el monstruo.

Saludos cordiales
Damian

Para ver realimentación negativa


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 12, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> Si tengo dos problemas, vamos con la fuente, la resistencia es tres de 27 k ohm en paralelo por 15 w; se puede cambiar de lugar y cambiando la configuracion del filtro, primero el choque y despues el capacitor y resistencia capacitor. No sea que la válvula rectificadora se cargue demasiado en el arranque y pegue un chispazo.
> Las mediciones son con carga, pero el problema grave es en G1 ya que no interprete en el esquema inyectar con corriente negativa, viendo otros del mismo circuito modificado veo que conectan a G1 rectificando negativamente corriente de alimentación para los filamento logrando asi -10V.
> No se, no se si sera sufuciente estoy mirando mas esquemas a ver como corregir, pa que quede bien el monstruo.
> 
> ...



Damián, *esto es nada más que para probar*,sacá los tres resistores, y luego conectá a la salida de los capacitores ( a lo último), *un resistor de prueba*, entre 580 Ω y 800 Ω, de +- 25 W de disipación.-
Antes también es necesario para que el amplificador tome carga plena, que las válvulas de potencia estén debidamente polarizadas, haz un croquis de donde tomas tensión de la fuente (de que lugar) para luego obtener tensión negativa para polarizar las grillas (g1), en el circuito que publicaste ahí está todo, pero tu en el primer momento obviaste la fuente polarización, luego la hiciste, pero no funciona, ¿ pero que pasa entonces ?, como tu cambiaste la rectificación con 4 diodos en puente por una válvula 5U4, probablemente hayas cometido errores en las conexiones.
*Repito publica un gráfico completo del circuito tal cual lo has armado, y así iremos solucionando los inconvenientes.-*

Rorschach 





DAXMO dijo:


> Para ver realimentación negativa



Supongo que debes querer haber dicho " polarización negativa "
A este último circuito que publicaste no debes prestarle ninguna atención, debido a que la polarización es automática, (polarización catódica, auto-bias, self-bias), tu circuito es por polarización fija, y tiene una  subfuente para polarizar.-

Tu circuito es este:



Haz el tuyo y veamos donde está el problema


----------



## DAXMO (Feb 12, 2017)

Si no, le falta corriente negativa, Gustavo voy a comprar un transformador de 50 v y le hago un vias de -70 v como esta en este otro grafico, y despues toco la fuente porque asi como esta a masa no anda, esta incompleto.

Gracias por tu atencion
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 12, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> Si no, le falta corriente negativa, Gustavo voy a comprar un transformador de 50 v y le hago un vias de -70 v como esta en este otro grafico, y despues toco la fuente porque asi como esta a masa no anda, esta incompleto.
> 
> Gracias por tu atencion
> Damian



Igualmente ese circuito te muestra la conexión (-75 Vcc), falta la fuente de polarización.-

No necesitas otro transformador, puedes hacerte desde un extremo del secundario de alta tensión del transformador una subfuente de polarización, dame un poco de tiempo y te envío el esquema.-

Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 12, 2017)

Damián aquí tienes un esquema que realicé para tu amplificador, es muy sencillo ! 

*FUENTE DE POLARIZACION FIJA, realizada sobre tu fuente de poder
*


*Con la entrada de señal en corto ( 0 volumen), debes ajustar R3 para V5 y R4 para V4  hasta que leas en el tester una corriente de placa de 55 mA respectivamente para cada una, acuerdate como te explicamos con Daniel de hacerlo por medio del resistor de cátodo de 1 Ω .-*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 26, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Damián aquí tienes un esquema que realicé para tu amplificador, es muy sencillo !
> 
> *FUENTE DE POLARIZACION FIJA, realizada sobre tu fuente de poder
> *
> ...



Hola Damián, quizás con el circuito de polarización negativa que publiqué no llegues a los 55 mA de corriente de placa, pues lo calculé para obtener alrededor de -60 Vcc, y ahora viendo bien el circuito original, este provee desde una de las conexiones del puente de diodos -75 Vcc, si bien luego entra en un divisor de tensión, en definitiva no se sabe con cuantos voltios negativos trabajan las grillas (g1) de las válvulas de potencia, pero si sabemos (según la página web)  que operan en reposo con una corriente de placa de 55 mA c/u, para proveer -75 Vcc, debes cambiar de la fuente de polarización, R1 de 100KΩ, por una nueva de 82KΩ (Ra), y también cambiar R2 de 56KΩ, por una nueva de 68KΩ (Rb), con eso obtendrás los -75 Vcc , luego con los potes R3 (Rc) y R4 (Rd) ajustas respectivamente cada corriente de placa con el múltimetro en DC volts, en la escala de 0-250 mV, 0-300 mV , o 0-500 mV (milivoltios) en los terminales A (cátodo V4), B (cátodo V5), C (tierra, ground) que marqué en el circuito, A con C hasta leer 55 mV, y B con C hasta leer 55 mV, como los resistores de cátodo son de 1Ω, los mV leídos son equivalentes a mA, listo  .-
Fijate bien la dirección de D1(Da), y C1 (Ca) polo positivo a tierra (ground).-

*-75 Vcc antes de entrar al divisor R19-R20-R21-potenciómetro de 10 kΩ**, Fuente poder original*


*Nuevo esquema de subfuente de polarización negativa, sobre** fuente de poder modificada con 5U4 por Damián (DAXMO)*


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Mar 6, 2017)

Ando con tan poco tiempo que todavía no hice nada... 
Espectacular el esquema, la verdad lo tenia que exponer yo... es asi como quedaría muchas gracias por el aporte y el re-calculo para llegar al valor ideal; me ahorro hacer posibles cambios.
Creo podría obvia la resistencia de 1 ohm en los cátodos y medir con el multimetro en función Ampere??? Lo seteo en alterna 0-200 mA. Va en alterna, el trafo de salida funciona en alterna estoy correcto?

Saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> Ando con tan poco tiempo que todavía no hice nada...
> Espectacular el esquema, la verdad lo tenia que exponer yo... es asi como quedaría muchas gracias por el aporte y el re-calculo para llegar al valor ideal; me ahorro hacer posibles cambios.
> Creo podría obvia la resistencia de 1 ohm en los cátodos y medir con el multimetro en función Ampere??? Lo seteo en alterna 0-200 mA. Va en alterna, el trafo de salida funciona en alterna estoy correcto?
> 
> ...


! NOooo ,ustedes  mides directamente sobre lo resistor de 1 Ohmios la  tensión directa (DC) , eso sin sinal de entrada , de modo puder medir correctamente  la curriente quiescente ( o de repouso) por cada valvula !.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 6, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> Ando con tan poco tiempo que todavía no hice nada...
> Espectacular el esquema, la verdad lo tenia que exponer yo... es asi como quedaría muchas gracias por el aporte y el re-calculo para llegar al valor ideal; me ahorro hacer posibles cambios.
> Creo podría obvia la resistencia de 1 ohm en los cátodos y medir con el multimetro en función Ampere??? Lo seteo en alterna 0-200 mA. Va en alterna, el trafo de salida funciona en alterna estoy correcto?
> 
> ...



, debes colocar si o si los resistores de cátodo de 1 Ω, 3 o 5 W de disipación, y medir como te indiqué la Tensión en MILIVOLTIOS (mV) en Corriente Continua (CC/DC), la corriente que circula por el circuito cátodo-placa-primario del transformador de salida es continua (cuando no hay señal) y se debe calibrar dicha corriente para establecer la corriente de reposo (iddle), una vez establecida, ese es el punto de operación del amplificador, en tu caso el punto de operación es cuando las válvulas de potencia son calibradas con una corriente de placa de 55 mA c/u .-
Cuando hay señal (alterna), se superponen ambas corrientes, pasando solo al secundadrio del transformador de salida la componente de alterna transformada.-

Abrazo !
Gustavo
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Mar 14, 2017)

Termine de instalar el circuito de polarización fija publicado y un exito: mide -80v en la salida del diodo y con los potes pude setear en 60 mv ya con la resistencia instalada en cada cátodo.
Esto es provisorio ya que ahora la tensión en +B queda en 260V un poco mejor pero hay que trabajar.
Cambie la disposición del filtro y desconecte al toque ya que salio un ruido raro ( no chispa) de la válvula rectificadora seguramente. Asi que desrame esto ultimo y creo que idealmente seria colocar una resistencia de unos 3 K ohm, cosa que no tengo y es dificultoso conseguir resistores con mas de 5 w de disipación.
La otra es probar con una de 470 ohm que tengo peeero bajaría solo unos 14v me quedaria alto en 500v, no guta
Si con 9 K sin carga baja de 520v  a 260 v = 260 V

entonces cae 30 v cada 1000 ohm

Con     3 K                       520 v  - 87 v = 433 V
Con .470                          520 v - 14 v  = 506 V   

Por otro lado: Sin carga con 9 k cae de 520v a 410v (ideal), así que con carga se lleva 410 - 260= 150 V de la fuente.
Quiere decir que sin la resistencia  tendría que quedar entonces en 370 v con carga cosa que no me animo a probar por miedo a que no caiga y reviente algo. Pero si ahora esta bien polarizado no debería pasar nada.

Saludos
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 15, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> Termine de instalar el circuito de polarización fija publicado y un exito: mide -80v en la salida del diodo y con los potes pude setear en 60 mv ya con la resistencia instalada en cada cátodo.
> Esto es provisorio ya que ahora la tensión en +B queda en 260V un poco mejor pero hay que trabajar.
> Cambie la disposición del filtro y desconecte al toque ya que salio un ruido raro ( no chispa) de la válvula rectificadora seguramente. Asi que desrame esto ultimo y creo que idealmente seria colocar una resistencia de unos 3 K ohm, cosa que no tengo y es dificultoso conseguir resistores con mas de 5 w de disipación.
> La otra es probar con una de 470 ohm que tengo peeero bajaría solo unos 14v me quedaria alto en 500v, no guta
> ...



Hola Damián, me alegro que el circuito de polarización que publiqué en #858 y #859 te haya servido y funcione , ahora fijate que el resistor de 68KΩ, en la imágen se ve por el color que toma mucha temperatura, tiene que ser mínimo de 3 W.-

Ahora vamos por el lado de la fuente de poder, ¿ de donde sacas que el resistor ideal es de 3 kΩ ?
Haces cálculos de resistores sin tener en cuenta como dato * la corriente (I)*, asi eso está mal.-
Probablemente no has leído mis mensajes anteriores, por favor léelos: 
Mensaje #849_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1151559/ _
Mensaje #855  *1era parte, los 2 primeros renglones*_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1152086/ _
Ahí están las soluciones 


Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Mar 15, 2017)

Cierto Gustavo solo comentaba lo que estuve probando, no consigo por ahora resistencias con esos valores, por otro lado aprovecho a comentar que no hice conección  stand-by para la alta tensión pensando que la válvula rectificadora tardaría cierto tiempo en elevar la tensión pero veo que no; es bastante rápida. 
No estaría mal poner otra palanca para precalentar bien todas las válvulas. 

Saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 15, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> Cierto Gustavo solo comentaba lo que estuve probando, no consigo por ahora resistencias con esos valores, por otro lado aprovecho a comentar que no hice conección  stand-by para la alta tensión pensando que la válvula rectificadora tardaría cierto tiempo en elevar la tensión pero veo que no; es bastante rápida.
> No estaría mal poner otra palanca para precalentar bien todas las válvulas.
> 
> Saludos cordiales
> Damian



Fijate Damián que las pruebas las puedes hacer con resistores entre valores de 580Ω y 820Ω, debes ir probando con carga total (todo conectado) y ver de llegar  a los +- 410 Vcc, si no consigues resistores de 25 W de disipación, en cualquier casa de electrónica compra 10 resistores de 6,8 KΩ, 3 W y los pones en paralelo, tendrás 680Ω y 30 W de disipación, haz la prueba, mira que tensión obtienes, y si no da, o es mucha la diferencia, pruebas con valores mas cercanos o mas lejanos, es muy simple.-
No conviene valores de tensión de menos de 410 Vcc, pero no afecta que te pases en un 10% más de 410 Vcc (+-450 Vcc), haz las pruebas sin señal, volumen 0, y en lo posible con la entrada de señal en cortocircuito, y establece la corriente de reposo del amplificador (55 mA para cada KT88).-

Vuelvo a repetir como en mensajes anteriores, bajar la tensión de +B de 520 a 410 Vcc con resistor es una mala solución, y si no queda otra, pues la tensión variará mucho según la carga requerida.-
Lo correcto sería calcular nuevamente la fuente de poder.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fanela (Mar 27, 2017)

Perdón, pero alguén puede me ayudar..

Estoy haciendo unos cálculos de transformador de salida con 8000 gauus laminación normal, mi pregunta es:
Puedo poner después laminación 13000 gauus grano orientado en sustitución a la de 8000 gauus

Saludos 
fanela


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 27, 2017)

El que sepa responder esto es una máquina y el amo del foro.


----------



## el indio (Mar 27, 2017)

No, en el calculo del transformador entran las caracteristicas del nucleo, si cambias el nucleo a igualdad de bobinado van a cambiar las caracteristicas del trafo.


----------



## fanela (Mar 28, 2017)

Es que me ha echo un lio en la cabeza. En mi solicitud de presupuesto de las chapas EI, el hombre me a dicho que las de grano orientado llega hasta 15000 gauus??????? . No que tenia chapa de 10000, 11000, 12000 y etc. gauus? 
Y ahora que hago????


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2017)

La laminación tiene un valor determinado las que te vende el de cuanto son, eso es lo que necesitas saber


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 28, 2017)

fanela dijo:


> Perdón, pero alguén puede me ayudar..
> 
> Estoy haciendo unos cálculos de transformador de salida con 8000 gauus laminación normal, mi pregunta es:
> Puedo poner después laminación 13000 gauus grano orientado en sustitución a la de 8000 gauus
> ...



Si en tus cálculos has utilizado una inducción fijada en 8000 gauss (0,8 T), y has previsto las perdidas totales (focault, e histéresis), y el factor de apilado para el núcleo, para determinar entre otros datos la sección cuadrada del mismo , puedes utilizar laminación comercial de hasta 10000 gauss (1 T) de inducción máxima, y 0,35 mm de espesor (+- 2 W/kg de perdidas totales) sin ningún inconveniente.-
Luego cambiar la laminación, por otra de grano orientado, por ejemplo una M4 de 0,27 mm de espesor y 15000 gauss (1.5 T) de inducción máxima, funcionará sin ningún tipo de inconvenientes, pero no generará beneficio alguno, es como hacer funcionar un motor de explosión calculado para nafta súper (gasolina) de 95 octanos, y luego hacerlo funcionar con nafta premium (gasolina) de 100 octanos, por usar una nafta de mayor octanaje no obtendrás ni mayor pique, ni mayor velocidad.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## el indio (Mar 29, 2017)

Rorschach, y vos decis que el valor de impedancias no cambia?, al variar el material del nucleo, no varia la inductancia de los bobinados, por ende la impedancia del mismo?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 29, 2017)

el indio dijo:


> Rorschach, y vos decis que el valor de impedancias no cambia?, al variar el material del nucleo, no varia la inductancia de los bobinados, por ende la impedancia del mismo?



El valor de las impedancias no cambia para nada  , dado que estas están dadas únicamente por la relación de transformación entre primario y secundario (N1/N2)  .-

Si a la relación de transformación la llamamos K, entonces:

K = N1/N2 = √Zr/Z, donde N1 son las espiras del primario, y N2 las espiras del secundario, Zr la impedancia reflejada en el primario, y Z la impedancia de bobina móvil que carga en el secundario, también podemos escribir pasando términos, que : Zr = K² Z

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fanela (Mar 29, 2017)

Rorschach

Podría usted echar un vistazo en estos cálculos y decirme cual esta mejor!

Estos 2 primeros son del foro:

N1 = (0,315 X 421v X 100000000 ) / (10000gauus X 70hz X 12.80cm)=1480 vueltas en el primario  (Ex 1º)

N1 = (421v x 100000000 ) / (4.44 x 70hz x 10000gauus x 12.80cm)=1068 vueltas en el primario      (Ex 2º)

los datos de los dos 2 son iguales.

los 2 anexos son por software.  ( WinTrasfo )

Obs: las vueltas del primario EX 1º y EX 2º son??????

EX 1º _ 1480 ct 1480  o  740 ct 740
EX 2º _ 1068 ct 1068  o  534 ct 534

Muchas gracias


----------



## el indio (Mar 29, 2017)

MMM, me queda picando, lo que vos decis que no cambia es la relacion de transformacion y hasta ahi todo bien, pero el valor de inductancia de los bobinados es dependiente del nucleo y al cambiar este para mi cambia el valor de impedancia ya que la respuesta del bobinado a la frecuencia es distinta, ojo, me estoy desasnando del tema, y te agradezco la explicacion, es mas bien debate que discusion.

Ahhh me desazno con zeta ehh



Esto sale de otro post transformador para salidas valvular de este mismo foro

Ahora vamos a calcular cuantas vueltas lleva el primario del transformador:

(3) Np = (Ep x 10ª la 8) / (4.44 x f x B x S).
Donde:
Np = Numero de espiras del Primario = Np(x).
Ns = Numero de espiras del secundario = Np/RT=Ns
Ep = Voltaje de placa = 545
F = Frecuencia. Según dicen los que saben se debe calcular a 100Hz. No sé responder al “por que?”.
B = Permeabilidad Magnética del Núcleo. Este dato no lo conocemos. Pero podemos “Jugar” Con él.
Si el núcleo es “bueno“ se consideran 10 K Líneas magnéticas por centímetro cuadrado.
Si no es bueno podemos seleccionar 8 K líneas.
“Bueno” es cuando las laminaciones que conforman el núcleo no están oxidadas.
“No Bueno” es cuando las laminaciones se ven oxidadas.

B = 10000. Vamos considerándolo así.

S = Área del núcleo en cm cuadrados. Esta área es la parte del núcleo donde vamos a embobinar nuestro transformador. Como no la se voy a considerar una área de:
S = 9 cm Cuadrados. (3 x 3 cm.)

Uff ...Bueno Hay que desarrollar la formula (3)

(3) Np = (Ep x 10 a la 8) / (4.44 x f x B x S).

Np = (545 x 100,000,000) / (4.44 x 100 x 10000 x 9) = 1705 
Así que para cada EL34 debemos embobinar 1705 espiras de alambre que soporten 0.100 Amp.

Por el desarrollo de la formula, al estar influido el numero de espiras por el valor de permeabilidad del nucleo, si cambia este cambia el numero de espiras, sino, como el numero de espiras sera distinto el valor de impedancia sera distinto tambien


----------



## fanela (Mar 29, 2017)

Caro el Indio, Gracias por el aporte

Entonces esta formula esta correcta...

N1 = (421v x 100000000 ) / (4.44 x 70hz x 10000gauus x 12.80cm)=1068 vueltas en el primario (Ex 2º)

que es 

Np = (Ep x 10ª la 8) / (4.44 x f x B x S).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2017)

el indio dijo:


> MMM, me queda picando, lo que vos decis que no cambia es la relacion de transformacion y hasta ahi todo bien, pero el valor de inductancia de los bobinados es dependiente del nucleo y al cambiar este para mi cambia el valor de impedancia ya que la respuesta del bobinado a la frecuencia es distinta, ojo, me estoy desasnando del tema, y te agradezco la explicacion, es mas bien debate que discusion.


Lo que importa en un trafo de audio para amplificador valvular es la "transformación" de impedancias del secundario al primario y no las impedancias propias de cada bobinado.
Si con el ampli funcionando vos necesitás una carga de 5000Ω en la válvula cuando en el secundario del trafo tenés un parlante de 8Ω, pues vas a necesitar una relación de transformación (ver la ecuación que puso Gustavo) tal que se produzca ese reflejo del secundario al primario. La impedancia vs. frecuencia del bobinado es otra cosa que es tal como vos decís pero no tiene nada que ver con esto.


----------



## el indio (Mar 29, 2017)

Bien ahi doc, correcto entiendo perfecto la relacion de transformacion, una sola cosa no me queda clara, si la cantidad de espiras es dependiende de la permeabilidad del nucleo, y  yo cambio significativamente de laminacion, no se ve afectada la cantidad de espiras? o puedo agarrar un trafo cualunque y colocarle grano orientado sin que modifique las caracteristicas del mismo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2017)

La cantidad de espiras se calcula para lograr la induccion elegida para el nucleo... y si, va cambiar no necesariamente en funcion del laminado que uses sino de las carateristicas magneticas del material del nucleo (que no hay tanto para elegir) y del valor de induccion magnetica (el B famoso) que estimes conveniente segun la forma de operacion de la etapa de salida.
Y si... podes usar un trafo cualquiera en la medida que el nucleo opere a una induccion que no lo sature y que la relacion de transformaciin sea tal que te permita, para un parlante dado, alcanzar la impedancia necesaria para la correcta operacion de las valvulas.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 29, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La cantidad de espiras se calcula para lograr la induccion elegida para el nucleo... y si, va cambiar no necesariamente en funcion del laminado que uses sino de las carateristicas magneticas del material del nucleo (que no hay tanto para elegir) y del valor de induccion magnetica (el B famoso) que estimes conveniente segun la forma de operacion de la etapa de salida.
> Y si... podes usar un trafo cualquiera en la medida que el nucleo opere a una induccion que no lo sature y que la relacion de transformaciin sea tal que te permita, para un parlante dado, alcanzar la impedancia necesaria para la correcta operacion de las valvulas.



Coooorrectoooo !!!!! Dr.Zoidberg, en otras palabras es lo que expliqué anteriormente en el mensaje #872 :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1159415/

Es como vos decís, B= inducción de trabajo calculada, y en función de ella se determina que calidad de laminación se utilizará.-

Abrazo !!!
Gustavo
Rorschach


----------



## fanela (Mar 30, 2017)

Un transformador con las características de: *3400Ω_450V_50W  (120ma)

*sirve para un ampli de:    *3400Ω_416V_50W (120ma) ? 



*


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 31, 2017)

fanela dijo:


> Caro el Indio, Gracias por el aporte
> 
> Entonces esta formula esta correcta...
> 
> ...



, No, la fórmula descripta, para transformadores de salida de audio, "está incompleta".-

Debes utilizar la 1er fórmula que publicaste en el mensaje #876



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fanela (Mar 31, 2017)

Gracias Rorschach

saludos

fanela


----------



## fanela (Abr 1, 2017)

Rorschach, podría usted por favor mirar se esta bien esta formula...


N1 = (0,315 X 421 X 100000000 ) / (10000 X 70 X 13.32)= 1422 vueltas en el primario 

lo dividimos entre dos y tenemos 711 vueltas en cada mitad.

711 ct 711

o multiplico por dos y tenemos 1422 vueltas en cada mitad.

1422 ct 1422


Ahora el cálculo de la intensidad que circula por el primario    
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                A = √ (W / Ip)
A-intensidad del primario
w-potencia
Ip-impedancia

A= √(52/3400)=0,123 mA

Entonces calculamos el diametro del hilo que se necesita

D= 0,7 x √A
D= 0,7 x √0,123= 0,7x 0,3507=0,2455mm.
El hilo tiene que ser de 0,25mm

Relación de Transformación

K= N1/N2=√(Zp/Zs)
K= √(Zp/Zs)
K-  relación de transformación
N1- numero de vueltas del primario
N2- numero de vueltas del secundario
Zp- impedancia del primario
Zs-  impedancia del secundario

para 4 ohmios

K= √(3400/4)= 29,15

N2= N1/K
N2= 1422/29,15= 48,78 vueltas y redondeamos a 49

********************************************
para 8 ohmios

K= √(3400/8)= 20,61

N2=N1/K
N2=1422/20,61= 69 vueltas y redondeamos a 70

*********************************************

para 16 ohmios

K= √(3400/16)= 14,58

N2=N1/K
N2=1422/14,58= 97.53 vueltas y redondeamos a 98 

*********************************************

diametro del hilo del secundario.

A= √(w/Zs)
A= √(52/4)= 3,61 amperios

D= 0,7 x √A
D= 0,7 x √3,61= 1,33mm.  

******************************
A= √ (w/Zs)
A= √(52/8)= 2,55 amperios

D= 0,7 x √A
D= 0,7 x √2,55= 1,12mm.  

******************************
A= √(w/Zs)
A= √(52/16)= 1,80 amperios

D= 0,7x√A
D= 0,7x√1,80= 0,94mm.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 1, 2017)

fanela dijo:


> Perdón, pero alguén puede me ayudar..
> 
> Estoy haciendo unos cálculos de transformador de salida con 8000 gauus laminación normal, mi pregunta es:
> Puedo poner después laminación 13000 gauus grano orientado en sustitución a la de 8000 gauus
> ...


Fanela, cuando cambies el nucleo van a mejorar las caracteristicas del trafo... menor corriente magnetizante... si el trafo es de audio, al aumentar la permeabilidad del nucleo, aumentara la inductancia primaria, dandote mejor respuesta en baja frecuencia.

lo primero que se calcula en un trafo de audio no es la relacion de transformacion ni la induccion, sino la inductancia primaria, ya que de ella depende la respuesta en baja frecuencia, la reactancia del primario es una carga que se suma a la carga reflejada del secundario al primario, y que la impedancia de salida de la valvula esta en serie con dicho trafo, cuanto mayor sea la inductancia primaria, a mas baja frecuencia la reactancia primaria igualará a la impedancia de salida de la valvula.(rp)

por eso, primero deberias medir la permeabilidad del nucleo.

Acá expuse el calculo de un trafo como el que planteas para una etapa simetrica (pushpull) con todos los pasos de calculo.


----------



## fanela (Abr 1, 2017)

Gracias hazard_1998

voy intentar hacer estas formulas 



Perdón!

lo carrete puede se quedar con uns 25% libre? ó no es una buena cosa


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 1, 2017)

Mmmnope... trata de que el total de la ventana del transformador esté ocupada... podes ir intercalando primarios y secundarios para mejorar la respuesta en alta frecuencia y ademas hacer secundarios en paralelo intercalados... asi podes ocupar todo el espacio


----------



## fanela (Abr 1, 2017)

aquí se aprende mucha cosa


----------



## fanela (Abr 2, 2017)

hazard_1998

Independiente de la formula! las vueltas del primario se relaciona con cual de los ejemplos abajo?

N1 = (0,315 X 421 X 100000000 ) / (10000 X 70 X 13.32)= 1422 vueltas en el primario 

lo dividimos entre dos y tenemos 711 vueltas en cada mitad.

711 ct 711

o multiplico por dos y tenemos 1422 vueltas en cada mitad.

1422 ct 1422

saludos.

fanela


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 2, 2017)

Es que no se de donde sacaste esas cifras ni que son!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 2, 2017)

fanela dijo:


> Independiente de la formula! las vueltas del primario se relaciona con cual de los ejemplos abajo?
> 
> N1 = (0,315 X 421 X 100000000 ) / (10000 X 70 X 13.32)= 1422 vueltas en el primario
> 
> ...



La fórmula te da el total de espiras del primario, en tu caso el total son 1422 , se supone que si tiene punto medio (ct), es para una salida push-pull, entonces es obvio que el punto medio es en la espira 711.-
Igualmente sería interesante que publiques el circuito del amplificador con todos los datos, y ver de que se está comentando realmente, como para no caer en inexactitudes, por otra parte, si tu piensas hacer un transformador de salida para alta fidelidad, con 70 Hz de frecuencia mínima a reproducir, es muy alta, debes bajarla como mínimo a 20 Hz.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 



Parte de la formula (pues solo se refiere a la cantidad de espiras del primario) que empleó Fanela,no sé de donde las obtuvo, creo que en las publicaciones de este mismo foro, pero por otra parte, la fuente de dichas formulas son la que están publicadas por el Ingeniero Francisco L. Singer, en su libro "Transformadores", en los capítulos " Transformadores de audio" y Cálculo de transformadores de audio".-











fanela dijo:


> Rorschach
> 
> Podría usted echar un vistazo en estos cálculos y decirme cual esta mejor!
> 
> ...



Creo que a esta fórmula fanela se refiere, solo que cambió el valor de la sección del núcleo.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fanela (Abr 2, 2017)

hazard_1998 y Rorschach

anexo el esquema de un amplificador para guitarra que quiero yo hacer. ¿Se pueden me aclarar las cosas los agradezco? 



tengo 2 formulas para el transformador de salida.

La primera es la que mencioné en este post _aqui_

La segunda es la que hazard_1998 me indicó aqui

La formula de hazard_1998 me da los mismos resultados con la que hizo con el software WinTrasfo. ( ¿increíble lo primario? con el mismo valor de vueltas 

Saludos 

fanela


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 2, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> La fórmula te da el total de espiras del primario, en tu caso el total son 1422 , se supone que si tiene punto medio (ct), es para una salida push-pull, entonces es obvio que el punto medio es en la espira 711.-
> Igualmente sería interesante que publiques el circuito del amplificador con todos los datos, y ver de que se está comentando realmente, como para no caer en inexactitudes, por otra parte, si tu piensas hacer un transformador de salida para alta fidelidad, con 70 Hz de frecuencia mínima a reproducir, es muy alta, debes bajarla como mínimo a 20 Hz.-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> ...


Gustavo.. me huele a que la formula que publicó fanela es para trafos de poder... la cual no toma en cuenta la inductancia primaria y su consecuente respuesta en baja frecuencia





fanela dijo:


> hazard_1998 y Rorschach
> 
> anexo el esquema de un amplificador para guitarra que quiero yo hacer. ¿Se pueden me aclarar las cosas los agradezco?
> 
> ...


Perdon.. cual formula que yo publiqué...[emoji15]  se un poco mas especifico...


----------



## fanela (Abr 2, 2017)

Aquí hazard https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/aporte-diseno-desarrollo-construccion-amplificador-clase-ab1-valvular-80638/#post692647

Saludos 

fanela


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 2, 2017)

fanela dijo:


> Aquí hazard https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ificador-clase-ab1-valvular-80638/#post692647
> 
> Saludos
> 
> fanela


Fanela, si te referis a las formulas del segundo post de ese thread, son del transformador de poder o alimentacion... y no de l trafo de salida de audio... si te fijas.. en el tercer post.. alli detallo el procedimiento de calculo del trafo de audio... pero para eso... deberias medir la permeabilidad del nucleo..


----------



## fanela (Abr 2, 2017)

hazard, ahora me quedé confundido 

Pues allí pone:

Transformador de salida

Datos de la etapa:

Rl placa a placa (ZP)= 5500Ω (IK0 =2 x 88mA, Va =375V)

Zs =8Ω

Rp = 24KΩ

Fc (Inferior) = 15Hz (-3.01dB)

Fc (Superior) = 75KHz (-3.01dB)

Donde: etc,etc,etc,etc y sigue el post....


Saludos 

fanela.


deberias medir la permeabilidad del nucleo.... 

( esto seria el mismo como los 9500 gauus que he pueto en los cálculos????? )


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 2, 2017)

fanela dijo:


> hazard, ahora me quedé confundido
> 
> Pues allí pone:
> 
> ...


Ahhh si... ese es el de salida... pero el link que pusiste era del post anterior....


----------



## fanela (Abr 2, 2017)

deberias medir la permeabilidad del nucleo.... 

( esto seria el mismo como los 9500 gauus que he pueto en los cálculos????? ) 

fanela


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 2, 2017)

No fanela..  gauss (o tesla) es la densidad de flujo magnetico.. eso no cambia por mas que cambies el tipo de laminacion.. ya que depende unicamente de la corriente primaria.. de la cantidad de vueltas y de la longitud del circuito magnetico... permeabilidad es la facilidad con la que se magnetiza dicho nucleo.. y depende de las caracteristicas magneticas del nucleo


----------



## fanela (Abr 4, 2017)

hazard y Rorschach,

Según el libro de Singer me da la siguiente sección:

medida de la seccion  b- 3.60
medida de la seccion  c- 1.80
medida de la pila de chapas  a- 3.60
longitud electromagnetica del nucleo- 23.37
"E" y "I" entrehierros- 0.23
tiene que ser menor 4000- 2946.89 ( en los cálculos tomé como mínimo 5000 para tener un total de 10000 gaaus )

Pero! con esta sección de 3.60 x 3.70, ( que es lo carrete que puedo conseguir ) se queda entre 25% a 27% libre?

Saludos 

fanela


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 4, 2017)

fanela dijo:


> hazard y Rorschach,
> 
> Según el libro de Singer me da la siguiente sección:
> 
> ...



Fanela, de la manera en que presentas las cosas, es difícil seguirte, mezclas las cosas,  si quieres hacer las cosas bien, para poder darte una opinión, debes presentar el cálculo todo completo, no de a partes e incompleto.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fanela (Abr 4, 2017)

Toda la formula:

Según el libro de Singer me da la siguiente sección:

medida de la seccion b- 3.60
medida de la seccion c- 1.80
medida de la pila de chapas a- 3.60
longitud electromagnetica del nucleo- 23.37
"E" y "I" entrehierros- 0.23
tiene que ser menor 4000- 2946.89 ( en los cálculos tomé como mínimo 5000 para tener un total de 10000 gaaus )


N1 = (0,315 X Va X 10^8 ) / (10000 X Fm X S)

N1--numero de espiras
Va--tensión de placa
Fm--frecuencia mínima a reproducir que para amplis de guitarra se calcula en 70hz
S-- núcleo del transformador

N1 = (0,315 X 421 X 100000000 ) / (10000 X 70 X 13.50)= 1404 vueltas en el primario       ( carrete 3.65x3.70 )
Que al ser push pull lo dividimos entre dos y tenemos 702 vueltas en cada mitad.

Ahora el cálculo de la intensidad que circula por el primario    
                                                                                                                                        A = √ (W / Ip)

A-intensidad del primario
w-potencia
Ip-impedancia

A= √(52/3400)=0,124 mA

Diametro del hilo

D= 0,7 x √A
D= 0,7 x √0,124= 0,7x 0,3522=0,25mm.

Relación de Transformación

K= N1/N2=√(Zp/Zs)
K= √(Zp/Zs)

K-  relación de transformación
N1- numero de vueltas del primario
N2- numero de vueltas del secundario
Zp- impedancia del primario
Zs-  impedancia del secundario

para 4 ohmios

K= √(3400/4)= 29,15

N2= N1/K
N2= 1422/29,15= 48,78 vueltas y redondeamos a 49


para 8 ohmios

K= √(3400/8)= 20,61

N2=N1/K
N2=1422/20,61= 69 vueltas y redondeamos a 70


para 16 ohmios

K= √(3400/16)= 14,58

N2=N1/K
N2=1422/14,58= 97.53 vueltas y redondeamos a 98 


Diametro del hilo del secundario.

A= √(w/Zs)

A= √(52/4)= 3,61 amperios

D= 0,7 x √A
D= 0,7 x √3,61= 1,33mm.  

******************************
A= √ (w/Zs)
A= √(52/8)= 2,55 amperios

D= 0,7 x √A
D= 0,7 x √2,55= 1,12mm.  

******************************
A= √(w/Zs)
A= √(52/16)= 1,80 amperios

D= 0,7x√A
D= 0,7x√1,80= 0,94mm.

Espero que este bien ahora

Saludos 

fanela


----------



## fanela (Abr 4, 2017)

Esta formula es del libro de Singer, que ustedes ya conocen.

anexo una plantilla Excel que descargué por el fórum y hace los cálculos con base no libro de Singer
La diferencia de los calculo de la platilla, con lo mismo calculo hecho por mi en el post #903 es de pocas vueltas.

Saludos 

fanela


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 4, 2017)

Madre mía que mareo me ha dado con tanta Matemática ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 4, 2017)

El tema es que ese calculo lo unico que contempla es que el nucleo del trafo no sature (ni siquiera) pero no toma en cuenta el ancho de banda de la etapa.. es mas... vas a tener que acotar el ancho de banda de entrada.. xq cuando cierres el lazo de realimentacion y tenga que compenzar por debajo de la respuesta en frecuencia del trafo + pentodos de salida te quedaras sin margen y va a saturar la salida...


----------



## fanela (Abr 4, 2017)

vas a tener que acotar el ancho de banda de entrada...... 

    isso que é ???

 Ho quieres decirme que es mejor bajar de 70Hz a 30Hz 

fanela


----------



## fanela (Abr 6, 2017)

Por favor, alguén puede me confirmar se la RL de la el34 es 15000 Ohm o 18000 Ohm

fanela


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 8, 2017)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> No fanela..  gauss (o tesla) es la densidad de flujo magnetico.. eso no cambia por mas que cambies el tipo de laminacion.. ya que depende unicamente de la corriente primaria.. de la cantidad de vueltas y de la longitud del circuito magnetico... permeabilidad es la facilidad con la que se magnetiza dicho nucleo.. y depende de las caracteristicas magneticas del nucleo



Estimado Hazard:
Dado que yo siempre he utilizado otros procedimientos para calcular transformadores de audio, unas de las preguntas que en su oportunidad te había hecho, era de como obtenías el A sub L, dado que tu lo publicaste ya calculado para tus transformadores de audio y cuya respuesta quedó a medio contestar, como ahora tu mencionas dicho tema , seria bueno saberlo  .-
Recuerdas :

*En el #3 de tu post* [APORTE] Diseño, desarrollo y construcción de un amplificador clase AB1 Valvular, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ificador-clase-ab1-valvular-80638/#post692647  dices:

*Calculo de las espiras de primario*

*Al= 9,77μHy N² (medido utilizando un bobinado patrón sobre el núcleo disponible)
Np = √Lp/AL*

En su momento te pregunté de donde obtenías dicho resultado (Al) : 

*En el #37 de mi post :*_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/712207/ _

* Gustavo Moretton dijo: * 
Estimado Hazard: estuve viendo el calculo del trafo de salida,muy bien desarrollado,pero tengo las siguientes preguntas:vos das los siguientes valores:
El coeficiente 9,77 microhenrios x n2(medido de un bobinado patron sobre nucleo disponible),¿es un valor comun practico?
Desde ya muy agradecido.-
Gustavo

*Hazard contestó:*
.. por el lado del AL lo tenes que medir y calcular, porque depende de la geometria del nucleo, y el nucleo que usé yo no tiene nada que ver con el que vas a usar vos, podes aprobechar el trafo de fuente que hiciste y medir la inductancia de por ejemplo, el secundario, sabiendo la cantidad de espiras y la inductancia que logras a 120hz calculas el AL.

*Y luego en el #39 del mismo post:*_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/712315/ _

*Gustavo Moretton dijo:* 
Ok,no hay problema,cuado tengas disponible o encuentres el calculo de tu nucleo en anillo y cuantos cm2 de seccion neta te dio,me lo pasas,mientras tanto sigo haciendo el calculo con mi metodo y luego comparare,para ver donde estoy parado.-muchas gracias
Un abrazo
Gustavo

*Hazard contestó:*

Gustavo, yo el tamaño del nucleo no lo calculé, usé el mismo nucleo que el del trafo de poder, como a traves del trabajo consigo los carretes que van con esa laminacion, pedi los seis carretes iguales, sabiendo que me iban a quedar holgados los bobiné pensando en sacarle bastante mas potencia ( mi intencion era posteriormente pasar a KT88 y 450v con el mismo circuito pero en 6/4 ohms.)... S*abiendo que sería el mismo tamaño que el trafo de fuente, nucleé éste con chapa G.O. Y lo medí, de ahí calculé el A sub L y calculé el trafo. 
*

Interesante que publicaras la fórmula que empleaste para calcular A sub L, y cómo llegaste al resultado publicado de* 9,77 µHy N2 *

¡  Es interesante conocer otros procedimientos para el cálculo de espiras del primario  ! 

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo
Rorschach


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 8, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Estimado Hazard:
> Dado que yo siempre he utilizado otros procedimientos para calcular transformadores de audio, unas de las preguntas que en su oportunidad te había hecho, era de como obtenías el A sub L, dado que tu lo publicaste ya calculado para tus transformadores de audio y cuya respuesta quedó a medio contestar, como ahora tu mencionas dicho tema , seria bueno saberlo  .-
> Recuerdas :
> 
> ...


Ahi estaba la respuesta, laminas con la laminacion que queres medir un bobinado de cantidad de espiras conocidas, cuantas mas espiras mejor, y medis su inductancia, luego, sabiendo la inductancia y la cantidad de espiras calculas el AL. 

Ya que el AL es la relacion cuadratica entre espiras e inductancia. 

Por ej.. si con 1000 espiras te da una inductancia de 30 Hy... el AL = 30uHy*N*N.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 8, 2017)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Ahi estaba la respuesta, laminas con la laminacion que queres medir un bobinado de cantidad de espiras conocidas, cuantas mas espiras mejor, y medis su inductancia, luego, sabiendo la inductancia y la cantidad de espiras calculas el AL.
> 
> Ya que el AL es la relacion cuadratica entre espiras e inductancia.
> 
> Por ej.. si con 1000 espiras te da una inductancia de 30 Hy... el AL = 30uHy*N*N.



Hazard : 1ero, Muchas Gracias ! 2do: no entiendo o no me queda claro como se pasa de 30 Hy a un AL : de 30 µHy, se me ocurre que podría ser : 30 Hy × 10 -6 = 30 µHy, ahora,  si los asteriscos que colocaste son signos de multiplicación (30µHy*N*N), 30 µHy  x1000 x 1000 = 30 Hy, y volvimos al principio.- Evidentemente falta algún paso en el desarrollo de la fórmula, o algo que no comprendo, puede que sea esto último seguro  .-

Por eso te pedí que publicaras la parte que falta de tu cálculo, tu publicaste que AL  = 9,77 µHy, y como la bobina patrón que usaste sobre  núcleo disponible, es el secundario de A.T. del transformador  de poder (1268 espiras), solo falta conocer el valor medido de la inductancia respectiva, ( ese valor lo sabes tú ), y con ello estaría casi todo completo, te pido si puedes desarrollarlo y describirlo en forma completa cry: por favor !!!), así se puede entender, por lo menos yo, desde ya muy agradecido !!!  

 Pd :Te comento porque estoy tan interesado, no he encontrado en libros de transformadores, de transformadores de audio, ni en publicaciones varias, menos en la web, el famoso A sub L, si conoces alguno, no dudes en recomendármelo.-


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 8, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Hazard : 1ero, Muchas Gracias ! 2do: no entiendo o no me queda claro como se pasa de 30 Hy a un AL : de 30 µHy, se me ocurre que podría ser : 30 Hy × 10 -6 = 30 µHy, ahora,  si los asteriscos que colocaste son signos de multiplicación (30µHy*N*N), 30 µHy  x1000 x 1000 = 30 Hy, y volvimos al principio.- Evidentemente falta algún paso en el desarrollo de la fórmula, o algo que no comprendo, puede que sea esto último seguro  .-
> 
> Por eso te pedí que publicaras la parte que falta de tu cálculo, tu publicaste que AL  = 9,77 µHy, y como la bobina patrón que usaste sobre  núcleo disponible, es el secundario de A.T. del transformador  de poder (1268 espiras), solo falta conocer el valor medido de la inductancia respectiva, ( ese valor lo sabes tú ), y con ello estaría casi todo completo, te pido si puedes desarrollarlo y describirlo en forma completa cry: por favor !!!), así se puede entender, por lo menos yo, desde ya muy agradecido !!!
> 
> Pd :Te comento porque estoy tan interesado, no he encontrado en libros de transformadores, de transformadores de audio, ni en publicaciones varias, menos en la web, el famoso A sub L, si conoces alguno, no dudes en recomendármelo.-



gustavo, el A sub l se usa principalmente con nucleos de ferrite, es uno de los principales parametros que se proveen para saber que razon de inductancia se logra con determinada cantidad de espiras, por lo general se expresa en cantidad de nHy x N², y sirve para poder saber que cantidad de espiras tenes que bobinar para lograr la inductancia deseada.

en el caso de las laminaciones de hierro silicio ese valor no se dá, porque depende de muchos factores, entre ellos el entre hierro, el apilado etc.

Como el primer valor a considerar en un trafo de audio es la inductancia primaria (es la que limita la respuesta en baja frecuencia), para saber cuantas vueltas necesita el primario, hay que saber cuanta inductancia se logra con determinada cantidad de espiras para trasladar eso a la inductancia deseada.
ese parametro es el Al.

En mi caso, con 1268 espiras, logró 15,7Hy de inductancia. con lo cual, 15,7Hy/1268² =9.77x10^-6 Hy x N² (9.77uHy x N²)

De esta forma, si deseas saber cuantas vueltas necesitas para lograr la inductancia deseada, basta con hacer √(L/AL)

PD: sí, el ejemplo que dí era 30uHy x 1000 x 1000 porque lo escribi desde el celu. 30uHy x 1000² es lo mismo...


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 8, 2017)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> gustavo, el A sub l se usa principalmente con nucleos de ferrite, es uno de los principales parametros que se proveen para saber que razon de inductancia se logra con determinada cantidad de espiras, por lo general se expresa en cantidad de nHy x N², y sirve para poder saber que cantidad de espiras tenes que bobinar para lograr la inductancia deseada.
> 
> en el caso de las laminaciones de hierro silicio ese valor no se dá, porque depende de muchos factores, entre ellos el entre hierro, el apilado etc.
> 
> ...



Si.si Hazard, muchas gracias ! ahora más que perfecto, bien claro y explicado , fijate que yo ya había descifrado 30 Hy x 10 a la -6 (1000 -²) =  30 µHy  
(1000-²) no interviene en el cálculo, solo quise decir que 1000-² = 10 a la -6

Abrazo !!! 
Gustavo 
Rorschach


----------



## Cardelli (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola gente! Tengo una consulta sobre valvulas, no sabia en que parte del foro ponerla asi que la pongo aca.
Hace unos días me trajeron a casa para revisar un amplificador de guitarra completamente valvular con el diagnostico de que no sonaba, al prenderlo(obviamente en stand by) note que los filamentos prendían entonces le saque el stand by, al cabo de 10 o 15 segundos note que dos de las cuatro 6l6gc se empezaban a poner al rojo vivo entre las rejillas y en el altavoz sonaba algo como "hummm". llegue a la conclusión de que esas valvulas están en corto, tienen en la unión de vidrio y las patas un ollin negro que según leí puede ser que les haya entrado aire. La falla del equipo comenzó como una caída de tensión de red, el equipo estaba en funcionamiento callo la tensión y desde ese momento dejo de funcionar. Revise el resto de componentes del equipo y todos están en perfectas condiciones, solo me falto el transformador de salida que muy bien no sabría que resistencias debe tener en primario y secundario.
Mi pregunta es: Es posible que se pongan en corto por un bajo de tension de red?Hay algun otro parámetro que tenga que medir antes de reemplazar las valvulas por unas nuevas?
Tengo un poco de miedo de reemplazarlas y que se vuelvan a quemar ya que son bastante costosas.

Gracias de antemano y saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 12, 2017)

Podes publicar el modelo del equipo? Y... foto del interior del chasis? Para ubicar los componentes y ajustes ....
Tiene toda la impresion de que se quedó sin control de bias


----------



## Cardelli (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola de vuelta, antes que nada gracias por la pronta respuesta.
El equipo es un vintage electric nu twin de 150w, me canse de buscar el diagrama y no lo pude encontrar.
En el previo tiene 2 ecc83 y 4 12ax7.
Medi la resistencia del tranformador de salida y en el primario tengo 15Ω entre el centro y cualquiera de los dos cables, parece estar en buen estado.
El unico preset de ajuste que tiene esta en la placa de fuente y es un potenciometro multivueltas.
adjunto imagenes


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 12, 2017)

Cardelli dijo:


> Hola de vuelta, antes que nada gracias por la pronta respuesta.
> El equipo es un vintage electric nu twin de 150w, me canse de buscar el diagrama y no lo pude encontrar.
> En el previo tiene 2 ecc83 y 4 12ax7.
> Medi la resistencia del tranformador de salida y en el primario tengo 15Ω entre el centro y cualquiera de los dos cables, parece estar en buen estado.
> ...



Hola Cardelli, probablemente sea como dice Hazard, problemas con el bias, que es como están polarizadas las válvulas de potencia, lo más probable, es que sea por "polarización fija" (fixed bias), dado que es un amplificador de 100 Watts, primero debes fijarte que los cátodos (k), pines nº 8 de las 6L6, estén conectados a tierra, o en serie a tierra con un resistor de 1 Ω, luego toma la tensión de polarización negativa entre grilla (g1)(pin nº 5) y tierra del par de 6L6 que no se ponen rojas, toma la tensión, y luego haz lo mismo con el par que se ponen rojas, y comparas, si no tienes bias o es muy bajo, sigue el circuito, fíjate si hay presets de ajuste de bias, o porque no le llega la tensión de polarización negativa adecuada a esa rama.-
Sin circuito es muy difícil guiarte.
Las imágenes son dificultosas de analizar, dado que no se ven los zócalos de chasis de las válvulas con sus conexiones, y tampoco hacia donde se dirigen los cables.-
Supongo que sabes electrónica, los valvulares trabajan con alta tensión, y si no se tiene conocimiento, corres riesgos que pueden ser letales.-
La página de esa marca de amplificadores, es www.vintageelectric.com.ar, comunicate con ellos y solicita el esquemático.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fanela (Abr 18, 2017)

Caro hazard y Rorschach,

Estoy intentando calcular un inductor de 20Hy 100ma, Tengo como base un trafo SE? 

El win Trasfo me da este cálculo

58VA - 580V
3,2x3,2 laminación ( quedara unos 10% )
20.5Hy
3147 vueltas
10 capas
Entrehierro 0.20
hilo 0.25 Am 2 

Puedo usar esto?

Gracias 

fanela


----------



## DAXMO (May 30, 2017)

Ya reforce las resistencias de la subfuente del viaas, por unas de 15 watt, y creo que si el vías ahora es correcto puedo alimentar la etapa de potencia tranquilo con la tensión de entrada como esta en 520v y ver como queda con carga, tal vez caiga un poco quedara un poco mas de 450v.
Lo importante es que con la tensión negativa tirando correctamente no se debería quemar nada, aunque este un poco pasaddo

Saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 20, 2017)

*Amplificador BOGEN DS265", estéreo, 65 W r.m.s por canal*​

Bueno, se trata del amplificador de potencia estéreo Bogen, modelo DS-265, de 65 W r.m.s. por canal, lleva 10 válvulas, 4 pentodos de potencia por haces 7027A, 1 doble triodo 12AU7/ECC82, 2 doble triodo 12AX7/ECC83, y 3 Rectificadoras onda completa 5AR4/GZ34, estos son amplificadores que se fabricaron en los años 1960/1961.-
Para quienes quieran armarlo, o simplemente observarlo aquí van, imágenes de un Bogen restaurado de autor desconocido, video, y un pdf con manual, esquemático, y lista de materiales.-








​





Saludos cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 28, 2017)

He vuelto, bien consegui resistencias de 330 ohm x 15 watt de disipación para probar de bajar la tensión de b+... y con dos en serie = 660 ohm, de arranque sube y queda estable en 410v.
Ahora el problema: dejo unos minutos para que tome temperatura y correjir el bias a 55mv y entonces de repente escucho ruidos en las válvulas de potencia y puedo ver descargas internas...
Asi que estamos mal desconecte y me seguiré rompiendo la cabeza para ver que pasa ahora que puede causar las chispas.
No se si dejar los potes al máximo y medir para correjir o no.

Saludos cordiales

Damian


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 28, 2017)

tendras muy positivas  las rejillas


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 28, 2017)

Si, si dejo los potes de polarización negativa abiertos con cero resistencia, debería ir toda la corriente negativa a la reja, se ve que uno estaba medio cerrado, no me di cuenta.
El procedimiento correcto debiera ser darle toda la corriente negativa y luego medir e ir bajando, hago asi? Tiene que andar


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 28, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> Si, si dejo los potes de polarización negativa abiertos con cero resistencia, debería ir toda la corriente negativa a la reja, se ve que uno estaba medio cerrado, no me di cuenta.
> El procedimiento correcto debiera ser darle toda la corriente negativa y luego medir e ir bajando, hago asi? Tiene que andar



Damián, ese amplificador opera en *AB1*, las rejas 1 (grillas 1, g1) están polarizadas con  * tensión negativa*, no con corriente negativa, en AB1 no debe circular ninguna corriente de grilla, ni negativa, ni positiva.-
Los potes que controlan la tensión de polarización negativa de la grillas (g1), debes colocarlos para darle a ellas la máxima tensión negativa, por ende cuando mides la corriente de placa a través de los resistores de cátodo de 1Ω, la corriente de placa debe ser muy baja, o estar en 0, o casi al corte, de allí en más, bajas ahora con los potes la tensión negativa de las grillas, hasta llegar a los 55 mA de corriente de placa de c/u, para fijar la corriente de reposo.-
Antes de hacer esto, fijate y medí las válvulas que chisporrotearon adentro, cerciórate si no se pusieron en corto, espero que no se hayan estropeado.-
Saludos cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok si quise decir lo mismo, mandar toda la tensión negativa para polarizar, y luego regular a 55mv, espero no se hallan quemado, ni cortado ningún filamento, no derretido el catodo.
Si las saco mido impedancias puedo comparar con una valvula buena.?

Saludos
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 29, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> Ok si quise decir lo mismo, mandar toda la tensión negativa para polarizar, y luego regular a 55mv, espero no se hallan quemado, ni cortado ningún filamento, no derretido el catodo.
> *Si las saco mido impedancias puedo comparar con una valvula buena.*?
> 
> Saludos
> Damian



Quieres medir impedancias ????? 
1ero: ¿ tienes instrumento para ello ?
2do: ¿ con que objeto ?

Lo que debes medir, es que no haya cortos entre electrodos, entre placa y grilla pantalla g2, entre grilla pantalla g2 y grilla1 g1, entre grilla1 g1 y cátodo k, y entre cátodo k y filamentos,y/o entre beam plates (confinadores de haces ) y placa, o entre beam plates y grilla pantalla g2.-
Recuerda que los beam plates están unidos internamente al cátodo.-
Loa mides con el multímetro en la función ohmmetro, en R x1.-
Lo ideal es testear cortos con un probador de válvulas, pues en realidad para resultados valederos se prueba con tensión reducida.-
Si las válvulas las compraste en Bs.As., tanto Mauro LU2DET, como VUDUSA, tienen probador, llévalas allá, es mejor.-
Saludos
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok gracias Gustavo, entonces siguiendo ese metodo el multimetro me tira una señal de continuidad si hubiera contactos fisicos entre las distintas placas internas una contra otra, es asi?
Claro que lo ideal seria con un probador, a vudusa lo conozco, veo no se tendria que ir hasta Ramos y la verdad que hace años no le compro nada, siempre compro afuera. Voy probando a ver que paso.

Gracias
Damian


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola, encontré un circuito que me confunde un poco, tiene inversor con integrados, entra el audio por cátodo, no tiene bias y las grillas tienen 30 volts positivos. Me lo podrían explicar?


----------



## DAXMO (Jul 1, 2017)

Hice las pruebas con el tester y ok, asi que de corajudo las puse en un canal del otro amplificador y andan bien por sueerte

Bien ahora para no repetir el mismo error regulo los potes de tensión negativa al máximo y después los llevo al valor de corriente de reposo, me da un poco de miedo ahora ya que va bien cargado con el +B que corresponde 

Saludos
Damian


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2017)

Cuatro amplificadores con sus cálculos de transformadores :

http://www.turneraudio.com.au/quad2powerampmods.htm

http://www.turneraudio.com.au/100w-monobloc3-2014.html

http://www.turneraudio.com.au/80W-AB1-amp-2014.html

http://www.turneraudio.com.au/solidstateamps4-50w-mono-mosfet.htm


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuatro amplificadores con sus cálculos de transformadores :
> 
> http://www.turneraudio.com.au/quad2powerampmods.htm
> 
> ...



Si..., es una página muy conocida en el tema de amplificadores a válvulas, sobre todo a lo que se refiere a modificaciones y re-ingeniería en amplificadores de diseño de hace varias décadas.-
De hecho el primero que publica DOSMETROS, es el que esta construyendo Damián (DAXMO), en una de sus varias reformas hechas por Turner audio.-
Ver: Quad Forty II ( revised Quad II KT88  triode) : Aquí en pag.35 mensaje#700, miniatura de adjunto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1026642/ _Y luego donde he  publicado el diagrama del transformador de salida de audio Quad II para ese amplificador: Ver aquí en pag.37 mensaje #721:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1042158/ _
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 6, 2017)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola, encontré un circuito que me confunde un poco, tiene inversor con integrados, entra el audio por cátodo, no tiene bias y las grillas tienen 30 volts positivos. Me lo podrían explicar?
> http://music-electronics-forum.com/attachments/31734d1417718405-rd50a.gif


Hola a todos, caro Don rubenchaco sin dudas sacaste un diagrama esquemactico muuuuy raro!.    
Jo conocia amplificadores lineares valvulados con entrada al Catodo (mas conocidos como configuración  "Grilla a Masa") para uso en RF , ahora para Audio es la premera ves.   
Lo senal AC (Audio) es enbiado a lo Catodo , las Grillas para AC son aterrizadas por capacitores de desacople , la Placa es la salida.
Esa configuración serias semejante a un amplificador "Base Comun" si fuese con transistores ( lo senal es inectado en lo Emissor y la Base para AC es aterrizada por meo de capacitores de desacople). 
Cuanto a la Grilla de control tener +30Voltios en relación a la tierra o masa , seguramente lo Catodo tiene mucho mas que eso asi garantizando una polarización negativa o sea lo Catodo tiene un potencial mas alto que la Grilla de control.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenchaco (Jul 6, 2017)

Conozco Daniel los amplificadores para RF con grilla a masa pero estos no son iguales, tiene  poralización positiva la grilla y según mi lógica se tendría que embalar la válvula. Y si miras un poco mas veras que el cátodo va en serie con el transistor lo que limitaría la corriente de acuerdo a la señal . Nadie se anima a explicarlo?.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 17, 2017)

Amplificador tipo Winco AC/DC​
Amplificador de 3 válvulas, 1 rectificadora de media onda tipo 35W4, amplificadora de señal de entrada tipo 12AV6, y potencia de salida tipo 50C5/50B5, con una potencia de salida de +- 1,5 W R.M.S, este tipo de pequeño amplificador venían montados en los primeros tocadiscos monofónicos tipo Winco, G.E. Musaphonic, etc, el circuito que se muestra es para 110/117 VCA, para 220 VCA ha de colocarse un transformador 220/110 VCA.-

​
 Saludos Cordiales
 Rorschach 

P.d. hay un error tipográfico en el diagrama, la resistencia de carga de placa de la 50C5/50B5 es de* 2500 Ω*, y no de 250 Ω.-


----------



## DAXMO (Jul 19, 2017)

Pensaba en la posibilidad de corregir la diferencia en mas que me resulta en +B sin usar resistencias y sin cambiar el transformador de poder, es construir otro trafo pequeño utilizando el espacio donde va el choque (laminación 111), tendría que calcular las espiras posiblemente quepa.
Así quedaría bien y sin perdidas de corriente, es posible? lo único quedaría el circuito sin el choque de filtro, pero el hecho de volver a pasar corriente continua por este ultimo transformador daría un beneficio en el filtrado capaz ?

Mas o menos después lo calcularía mas fino
 Laminacion 111 = 26mm x 26 mm
area 6,76 mm2

constante (ver si es correcta)=37,54/area= 5,55 vueltas por voltio

Primario 520V x 5,55 = 2886 vueltas
Secundario 410V x 5.55 = 2275 vueltas

Utilizando un alambre de área 0,32 mm2 para 0.3 ampere 
Voy a medir un carrete para laminación 111 y calcular si se puede bobinar asi.

Saludos
Damian



Quedaría despues de la válvula rectificadora y antes del capacitor de filtro.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 19, 2017)

*"""DAXMO DIJO """ :*


DAXMO dijo:


> Pensaba en la posibilidad de corregir la diferencia en mas que me resulta en +B sin usar resistencias y sin cambiar el transformador de poder, es construir otro trafo pequeño utilizando el espacio donde va el choque (laminación 111), tendría que calcular las espiras posiblemente quepa.
> Así quedaría bien y sin perdidas de corriente, es posible? lo único quedaría el circuito sin el choque de filtro, pero el hecho de volver a pasar corriente continua por este ultimo transformador daría un beneficio en el filtrado capaz ?
> 
> Mas o menos después lo calcularía mas fino
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2017)

rubenchaco dijo:


> http://drtube.com/schematics/musicman/gp3.gif
> http://www.6v6power.ru/inf/Amplifier/Music Man/Music Man RP Amplifier GP-3A.jpg
> https://elektrotanya.com/PREVIEWS/6...2_150w_hd_reverb_amplifier_1980_sch.pdf_1.png
> https://elektrotanya.com/PREVIEWS/63463243/23432455/music-man/music_man_amp_collection_sch.pdf_1.png
> Conozco Daniel los amplificadores para RF con grilla a masa pero estos no son iguales, tiene  poralización positiva la grilla y según mi lógica se tendría que embalar la válvula. Y si miras un poco mas veras que el cátodo va en serie con el transistor lo que limitaría la corriente de acuerdo a la señal . Nadie se anima a explicarlo?.


Seguramente la tensión DC presente en lo catodo es major que en la grilla de control , asi generando un Vgk negativo de modo a la curriente de placa no enbalar al cielo  .
La ganancia dese paso es menor si conparado a los diseños mas convencionales (Catodo a masa).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DAXMO (Jul 19, 2017)

cierto cierto, ademas es mas trabajo que hacer uno de 220v a 400v, 
Vamos a ver que pasa igual asi como esta quedo aparentemente estable y regule el bias a 55mv.
Estoy terminando el otro modulo, lo regulo y haré prueba con señal, digo casi que los dejaría así siempre que anden bien.

Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2017)

DAXMO dijo:


> cierto cierto, ademas es mas trabajo que hacer uno de 220v a 400v,



*y....si...., aparte del trabajo, no funcionaría en absoluto donde lo pensabas colocar (después de la válvula rectificadora y antes del filtro), los transformadores no funcionan con corriente continua, solo funcionan con corriente alternada.
*

*"*El principio funcionamiento de los transformadores se basa en el fenómeno de inducción electromagnética, al aplicar una fuerza electromotriz en el bobinado primario, circula por este una corriente eléctrica que lo atraviesa, produciendo la inducción de un flujo magnético en el núcleo de hierro. *Por la ley de Faraday, si, y solo si dicho flujo magnético es variable o alternado, aparece una fuerza electromotriz en el bobinado secundario*.
Por ende la fuerza electromotriz (tensión) aplicada al primario debe ser de naturaleza variable o alternada.-
De esta manera, el bobinado primario (inductor) y el bobinado secundario (inducido) quedan acoplados mediante un campo magnético alterno.-
La tensión inducida en el bobinado secundario depende directamente de la relación entre el número de espiras del bobinado primario y secundario y de la tensión del bobinado primario, dicha relación se denomina relación de transformación.*"*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 8, 2017)

Amplificador Dynaco 120 W Ultralineal​
El amplificador UL de 120 W que se detallará a continuación, fue diseñado en 1959 por David Hafler, según comenta, esta hecho tomando como base su amplificador de 60 W Dynaco Mark III, con algunas modificaciones y el cambio de los transformadores, se logran 120 W R.M.S., cabe comentar que este amplificador nunca se comercializó como kit (los famosos Dinakit), y si bien es parecido, no tiene nada que ver con el luego comercializado MarK VI de 120 W también.

Lo que sigue a continuación es el diagrama del circuito, y sus componentes, y una explicación del mismo comentada por su creador David Hafler en Febrero de 1959.-


​
La decisión de utilizar una configuración push-pull paralelo parte de la experimentación con el MARK III como base de diseño para este nuevo amplificador de alta potencia, el MARK III proporciona 60 W a baja distorsión con una amplia respuesta de frecuencia, utilizando prácticamente el mismo circuito, pero con conexión push-pull paralelo se duplica la potencia, lográndose 120 W, la configuración básica del MARK III de 60 W es proporcionada por dos KT88 en la etapa de salida, y una válvula 6AN8 (pentodo/tríodo) que opera respectivamente como 1er y único amplificador de voltaje de entrada,  e inversor de fase,  y la rectificación de la fuente de poder la proporciona la válvula GZ34, la polarización es fija y es suministrada por un rectificador de selenio,  la tensión de polarización negativa se ajusta para una corriente  de reposo de 70 mA para cada tubo de salida, para transformar  de 60 W a 120 W se requiere entonces el uso de 4 tubos de salida, 2 tubos rectificadores, un transformador de poder y uno de salida acordes con la nueva potencia, el cambio del transformador de salida generalmente implica alguna alteración menor del circuito para obtener la apropiada compensación del lazo de realimentación negativa.-
El diagrama esquemático  del amplificador de 120 W muestra en la etapa de salida el uso de 4 tubos KT88 en conexión  simétrica (push-pull), y conexión paralelo por cada rama, conociéndose esta disposición como push-pull paralelo,  la impedancia  de carga del grupo de tubos de salida está calculado para 2200 ohms de placa a placa, y el transformador de salida de audio Dynaco A-450 o el A-451 cumplen con ese requisito  y entregan 120 W r.m.s  de 20 Hz a 20 KHz sin atenuación o deformación de la forma de onda.-
El resistor de cátodos (R4) de 5,6 ohms ( 2 de 11,2 ohms en paralelo) que es común a los tubos de salida tiene doble función,  proveer degeneración  compensando el desbalance de las componentes de la señal  reduciendo la distorsión, y  un punto de testeo para ajustar la polarización;  si la tensión  tomada a través del resistor es de 1,56 V, se está drenando 280mA totales, lo cual implica una corriente de cátodo de 70 mA por cada tubo de salida, es deseable que los  tubos estén apareados (matched) para  que drenen corrientes iguales, sin embargo con  diferencias de hasta  10% entre tubos no será adversamente afectada  su performance.-
La tensión de polarización (bias) para los tubos de potencia KT88 es de aproximadamente -50 Vcc.
La tensión r.m.s  entregada  por el driver a la etapa de salida es cercana a los +- 35 V con picos de hasta 50 V, operado por la sección pentodo del tubo 6AN8, el cual puede conducir hasta 60 V  r.m.s  antes que la distorsión comience a ser significativa, podría parecer inusual no tener un tubo driver adicional, pero la sensibilidad de entrada y la amplitud de tensión de salida son apropiadas y suficientes, haciendo innecesaria sumar otra etapa ,  eliminando también de esta manera problemas  introducidos por los cambios de fase con que cada etapa nueva contribuye.-
El inversor de fase  de “carga dividida”, es operado por la sección tríodo del tubo 6AN8, el cual  prácticamente no introduce o genera distorsión alguna, y realiza un excelente trabajo de inversión de fase, lográndose exacta igualdad en amplitud y oposición de fase, aunque inversores de fase más complejos han sido popularizados en los últimos años, el tipo de “carga dividida” ( llamado también, “inversor catodino”, o “inversor concertina”) hace todo lo requerido para una precisa inversión de fase, y tiene una importante ventaja sobre los demás tipos, la cual no ha sido mencionada por quienes promueven los nuevos tipos de inversores,  la ventaja es que sus características dependen solo de la precisión de los resistores de placa y cátodo, los cuales deben ser apareados, y son totalmente independientes del tiempo de uso o condición del tubo utilizado, la desventaja de todos los demás tipos de inversores  es que dependen de la ganancia de uno o más tubos, y a menos que tengan medios para calibrar y recalibrar la señal de salida, su performance se irá deteriorando conforme pase el tiempo de uso de los tubos, cosa que no sucede con el inversor usado, ya que este tipo no ofrece ganancia alguna,  el acople entre el amplificador de entrada (sección pentodo) y el inversor de fase (sección tríodo) es directo, minimizando los cambios de fase y consecuentemente incrementando la cantidad de realimentación negativa que debe usarse sin peligro de inestabilidad en baja frecuencia.-
Sin realimentación  (a lazo abierto) y con componentes ordinarios el amplificador entregará más de 120 W r.m.s  con una distorsión por intermodulación cercana al 5%, aplicando 20 db de realimentación negativa ( a lazo cerrado)  se reduce a tan solo 0,5 %,  el amplificador se muestra muy estable bajo condiciones de aplicación de realimentación negativa, y no es crítico en ningún aspecto, los componentes son similares a los usados en el MarkIII , con excepción del capacitor de mica de 600 pF, 1000V, el cual  conecta las pantallas (g2) de uno de los pares de salida, con el resistor de cátodo de la 1era etapa, la similitud de los 2 circuitos hace que se use el mismo circuito impreso que incluye las etapas de amplificación de entrada e inversor de fase, no obstante se pude obviar el circuito impreso y hacerlo por el método tradicional de punto a punto sin inconveniente alguno.
La fuente de poder es convencional  con capacitor de entrada al filtro y luego el inductor de filtro (choque), el par de tubos rectificadores de onda completa GZ34 pueden suministrar 500 mA, de los cuales el amplificador usa solamente +- 300 mA en estado de reposo,  y apenas  algo más de 400 mA a plena potencia, con lo cual la fuente de poder opera con un  amplio margen de diferencia a favor, a plena potencia la caída de tensión de +B es cercana al 10%, de 500Vcc a +- 460Vcc,  sin caída de tensión el amplificador alcanzaría los 150 W r.m.s. , pero una fuente de poder regulada sería muy cara y engorrosa. Este amplificador opera en clase AB1, sin la alta polarización asociada a la clase B.
 Los niveles bajos de distorsión por intermodulación caen por debajo del rango residual de los instrumentos de medición,  se puede bajar la distorsión tanto como a 0,15% a 120 W, esto se hace posible trimando (ajustando) los resistores para mínima distorsión e incrementando la corriente de cátodo de los tubos de potencia,  si a las KT88 se las hace operar a 90 mA cada una, estas estarán ligeramente por encima de la máxima disipación de placa, siendo no recomendable para un uso normal, debido  a que se acorta drásticamente la vida útil de los tubos de salida, podría justificarse para algún uso crítico, pero no es aconsejable, sin embargo con polarización normal  la distorsión es de solo 0,25 % a 20 HZ y 100 W,  esta calidad de performance es único para ese nivel de potencia.
La respuesta a frecuencia del amplificador es plana, dentro de  +- 0,5 db  desde 5 Hz a 50Khz con un suave roll-off a cada extremo.-
Sensibilidad de entrada: 1,60 voltios.-

                                                                            Traducido en forma libre por Rorschach 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2017)

!Wow , performance de altissima gamma , la unica cosa que no me guta es enpleyar en la montagem tarjeta de circuito inpreso , a no ser unicamente en los conponetes pasivos , para mi valvulas o tubos NO son amigos de circuitos inpresos , con lo pasar de lo tienpo seguramente hay problemas de soldas frias.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 8, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Wow , performance de altissima gamma , la unica cosa que no me guta es enpleyar en la montagem tarjeta de circuito inpreso , a no ser unicamente en los conponetes pasivos , para mi valvulas o tubos NO son amigos de circuitos inpresos , con lo pasar de lo tienpo seguramente hay problemas de soldas frias.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel ! Solamente se utiliza el circuito impreso para la parte de baja señal,* ahora si lees todo el texto, ahí dice que también lo puedes hacer punto a punto* 

Toda la parte de potencia del amplificador está hecha punto a punto !!! 

*CIRCUITO IMPRESO DEL DYNACO MARK III DE 60 W, UTILIZABLE PARA EL DYNACO DE 120 W*





​
​
Saludos Cordiales desde Argentina !!!
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo aclaro NO gustar de enpleyar tarjetas de circuito inpreso en montagens com valvulas (tubos)  basados en mantenimiento realizados en equipos (Radios y TV) que fueran armados asi , casi sienpre un festival de soldas frias.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2017)

Deberían usar pbc de fibra de vidrio y separar el zócalo unos centímetros de la plaqueta con alambres rígidos


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Deberían usar pbc de fibra de vidrio y separar el zócalo unos centímetros de la plaqueta con alambres rígidos



DOSME: los 2 primeros PCB sin componentes del mensaje #942 son de fibra de vidrio  :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1179090/

Y ahora DOSME sus deseos son órdenes  :

*ZÓCALO OCTAL LARGO PARA CIRCUITO IMPRESO*
​
De estos tipos de pines largos, hay también en 7 pin miniatura, y 9 pin miniatura (noval) 

Ahora, si ya están montados en los circuitos impresos zócalos normales, y se los desea alargar, no hay problemas, están estos alargadores que se montan en los zócalos y luego se colocan en estos las respectivas válvulas, vean  :

*ALARGADOR PARA ZÓCALO DE 9 PINES (NOVAL)*



*ALARGADOR PARA ZÓCALO OCTAL ( 8 PINES)*
​

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2017)




----------



## DAXMO (Ago 22, 2017)

Como no me convencía para nada lo que estaba pasando con b+ de los amplificadores, en realidad en un principio tendría que haber sacado derivaciones en los secundarios de +390v y otra en el final de +500v ya que tenia dudas sobre el comportamiento de la fuente con la válvula rectificadora.
Entonces lo que hice ahora,  es bobinar de vuelta los dos trafos de alimentación completos para reemplazar a los existentes, los cuales ya estan terminados y probados con 395v + 395v en el secundario de alta para alimentar correctamente a los módulos, así quedan dentro del valor diseñado para el circuito.
De esta manera espero mantener la mejor calidad de construcción para que funcionen como deben.
Con uno de los trafos que saco, mas adelante pienso buscar un circuito para kt88 con un b+ de 500v y hacer un ampli para sub woofer.
Debo las fotos, las tengo luego las subo.

Saludos cordiales 
Damian


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 27, 2017)

*Amplificador Valvular tipo Winco ( Recreación/Evocación).*​


Rorschach dijo:


> Amplificador de 3 válvulas, 1 rectificadora de media onda tipo 35W4, amplificadora de señal de entrada tipo 12AV6, y potencia de salida tipo 50C5/50B5, con una potencia de salida de +- 1,5 W R.M.S, este tipo de pequeño amplificador venían montados en los primeros tocadiscos monofónicos tipo Winco, G.E. Musaphonic, etc, el circuito que se muestra es para 110/117 VCA, para 220 VCA ha de colocarse un transformador 220/110 VCA.-
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158130​
> Saludos Cordiales
> ...




Siguiendo con la publicación, aquí se puede apreciar un circuito de similares características, un poco más evolucionado, con las mismas válvulas 35W4, 50C5 o 50B5, y 12AV6, si bien el circuito es para 110/117 Vca, aquí en la Argentina se le colocaba una transformador de poder 220/110 Vca, y venían montados en los tocadiscos Winco, General Electric Musaphonic, VM, etc, fueron fabricados a principios de los años 1960, y a mediados de la década cambiaron por un nuevo circuito de 2 válvulas, 6X4 (rectificadora) y ECL82 (triodo/pentodo), a principios de los años 1970 cambiaron nuevamente el circuito por uno a  transistores.-

​
Se me ocurrió la idea de hacer una recreación de dicho amplificador, y puse manos a la obra, las válvulas las tengo, y los materiales, casi todos también, el único problema era el transformador de salida, no iba a complicarme de hacer un trasformadorcito de escasos 1,5 W, así que de varios que tengo, tomé un transformador de 220/12 Vca 1 amperio, (no es lo que corresponde, lo he criticado, pero a falta de pan, buenas son las tortas ) y hacer cálculos para ver si sirve, veamos, como la resistencia de carga de placa de la 50B5 es de* 2500 Ω*, conectando al secundario de 12 Vca la bobina movil de 8 Ω de un parlante,  el calculo me daría:
Relación de transformación (K): 220Vca/12Vca : 18,33
K: 18,33
Zr (impedancia de carga reflejada en el primario): K² Z (impedancia bobina móvil): 18,33² x 8 Ω : *2688 Ω*, muy cerca de los *2500 Ω* requeridos, lo cual demuestra que estamos mas o menos dentro de las especificaciones  , pero está la situación que como es una clase A single, la corriente anódica circula todo el ciclo, alrededor de 50 mA, esto haría que dicha componente de continua sature el núcleo del transformador, así que procedí a desarmarlo, y colocar todas la E de una lado y las I del otro, para luego darle con aislación un entrehierro de +-0,22 mm, para reducir la inducción y que no sature.-

Lo he armado en mis conocidos *"ProtoCartónBoard"*, para hacer una recreación y evocación de aquella época, publicarlo, y luego desarmarlo 

Imágenes y Video:

















​





Espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mcrven (Ago 27, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> https://youtu.be/XTgv3ceXIlI
> 
> Espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado
> 
> ...



Según puedo ver el parlante está al aire libre, sin baffle, a pesar de eso suena bastante bien y limpio, solo un poco estridente en gama de agudos. Claro está que no es un HiFi pero va muy lindo.
buena práctica o repráctica mejor dicho.

Saludos y disfrútalo.

Interesante el método del CartonBoard...


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 28, 2017)

mcrven dijo:


> Según puedo ver el parlante está al aire libre, sin baffle, a pesar de eso suena bastante bien y limpio, solo un poco estridente en gama de agudos. Claro está que no es un HiFi pero va muy lindo.
> buena práctica o repráctica mejor dicho.
> 
> Saludos y disfrútalo.
> ...



Gracias por tus comentarios, en cuanto a la práctica o repráctica que aludes, no lo hice por ello, sino para evocar y recrear los años 1960, por eso lo construí en una especie de chasis de cartón (ProtoCartónBoard ), para luego escucharlo un poco, publicarlo y luego desarmarlo.-

Uso los ProtoCartónBoards para hacer pruebas provisorias de circuitos, luego de chequear su funcionamiento correcto los desarmo, y los construyo definitivamente donde corresponda, puedes verlos cuando construí los pre de micrófono y fono magnético de mi amplificador valvular Hi-Fi de 50 W por canal ya terminado, y también en la elaboración de un probador de válvulas que todavía está en construcción.-
Ver:  mensaje #225_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/948305/ _
ver: mensaje #227_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/950710/ _
ver: mensaje #16
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/construccion-probador-valvulas-143122/#post1109191

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 10, 2017)

Siguiendo con el proyecto, adjunto fotos de los nuevos transformadores de poder y ademas desarme también los choque de filtro y bobine de vuelta los carretes con alambre esmaltado .35 mm quedando los mismos con 20 capas de 82 vueltas = 1640 vueltas, pintado con esmalte cada capa y aislado al final con mucho esmalte y con dos capas de mylar  gruesito y dos capas de papel todo pintado de vuelta con tres manos mas, lo que mide unos 45 ohm cada uno, arrimándose mucho mejor en lo que respecta a la especificación de la válvula rectificadora 5U4GB y al esquema del circuito.
Hice varias cuentas con la medida del carrete y las formulas publicadas en otro post creo que esta en 3,3 henry, me hubiera gustado llegar a 5; pero nada que ver a como estaban mal hechos median solo 4 ohm que es igual que nada.
Ademas reemplace las resistencias de 1 ohm de la realimentación de los cátodos  por unas con la disipación correspondiente y lo mismo  con las resistencias del la sub fuente de polarización negativa.
Asi que creo que estoy en condiciones de volver a realizar pruebas, le doy un par de revisadas y luego pruebo y comento.

Siguiendo con el proyecto, adjunto fotos de los nuevos transformadores de poder y ademas desarme también los choque de filtro y bobine de vuelta los carretes con alambre esmaltado .35 mm quedando los mismos con 20 capas de 82 vueltas = 1640 vueltas, pintado con esmalte cada capa y aislado al final con mucho esmalte y con dos capas de mylar  gruesito y dos capas de papel todo pintado de vuelta con tres manos mas, lo que mide unos 45 ohm cada uno, arrimándose mucho mejor en lo que respecta a la especificación de la válvula rectificadora 5U4GB y al esquema del circuito.
Hice varias cuentas con la medida del carrete y las formulas publicadas en otro post creo que esta en 3,3 henry, me hubiera gustado llegar a 5; pero nada que ver a como estaban mal hechos median solo 4 ohm que es igual que nada.
Ademas reemplace las resistencias de 1 ohm de la realimentación de los cátodos  por unas con la disipación correspondiente y lo mismo  con las resistencias del la sub fuente de polarización negativa.
Asi que creo que estoy en condiciones de volver a realizar pruebas, le doy un par de revisadas y luego pruebo y comento.



Ahora algunas fotos de los choque.

Saludos cordiales a todos.
Damian



Quedo mal se apilo todo, las del choque son las cuatro de abajo. Me anda mal internet.


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 26, 2019)

No sabia donde poner esta consulta y no quería abrir  un nuevo post. Que opinan de este amplificador: 
Zeus Amp - Original with IRFP150 mosfets - inc FFT tests
Zero Feedback Transformer Audio Power Amplifier
Zeus Amp - Toroid Transformer Version
El sonido es parecido al valvular?, ya que la configuración lo es.  
Le pido al moderador que ponga el tema donde crea conveniente o si no es de interés que lo borre. Gracias desde ya.


----------



## jabonmacho (Feb 27, 2019)

A pesar de que se vea "parecido" no es valvular. La respuesta en frecuencia de una válvula es diferente a la de un MOSFET.


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 27, 2019)

Es correcto que no es valvular, me refería al sonido, encontré un foro donde se toca el tema con el autor del mismo, las criticas son excelentes 
Zero Feedback Impedance Amplifiers - diyAudio
Con respecto a que la respuesta en frecuencia de una válvula es diferente a la de un MOSFET no lo voy a discutir porque no se la respuesta, simplemente voy a citar lo que un miembro de este foro dijo en este post :


arields1 dijo:


> Esa respuesta tiene otro precio, de hecho muchos saben que un transistor bipolar en corriente funciona igual que una válvula en tensión, este punto y algunos otros dan como resultado el mismo sonido, pero como ya dije, no puedo dar detalles, tengo que proteger mi invento, sepan disculpar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2020)

aure dijo:


> Me quiero construir unos amplis con unas 829b, pues me sobraron dos de la emisora que construi y e visto que los chinos hacen amplificadores de audio con esta valvula, quiero hacer algo como estos que adjunto
> 
> http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/829b.pdf


Hola a todos , caro Don aure al acaso jo encontre ese Link aca : http://www.introni.it/pdf/Elettronica Flash 1996_03.pdf que tiene ezactamente lo proyecto que buscas ( veer pagina 73 en adelante).
!Suerte amigo en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 21, 2020)

¡ Hola Daniel  ! , hay una publicación de Aure de hace poco tiempo, Mayo del 2020, en la cual nuevamente hace consultas por tener la intención de construir un amplificador con las válvulas 829B / GU29 que le sobraron, publicación donde tu también has participado.-

Mirá :






						Transformador salida válvulas push-pull, dudas y diseño
					

Buenas noches amigos.  Me quiero fabricar un amplificador a válvulas en salida push-pull ab1 , me he leído los post de Rorschach y de Hazard_1998 de sus amplificadores y están fenomenales los dos amplificadores, pero siempre la gran duda con éstos amplificadores es autoconstruirse los...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Transformador salida válvulas push-pull, dudas y diseño
					

Buenas noches amigos.  Me quiero fabricar un amplificador a válvulas en salida push-pull ab1 , me he leído los post de Rorschach y de Hazard_1998 de sus amplificadores y están fenomenales los dos amplificadores, pero siempre la gran duda con éstos amplificadores es autoconstruirse los...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Transformador salida válvulas push-pull, dudas y diseño
					

Buenas noches amigos.  Me quiero fabricar un amplificador a válvulas en salida push-pull ab1 , me he leído los post de Rorschach y de Hazard_1998 de sus amplificadores y están fenomenales los dos amplificadores, pero siempre la gran duda con éstos amplificadores es autoconstruirse los...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## malesi (Sep 6, 2021)

*Diseño y desarrollo de un amplificador de audio con etapa de potencia con tecnología de válvulas.*

Me resulta interesante, os lo dejo por aquí


----------



## Frangar (Sep 6, 2021)

Muy buenas compañeros, soy nuevo en este foro, resulta que he montado un amplificador con dos 6K7 y dos 6V6 que nuestro amigo Carles diseño. Pero resulta que tengo muy poca potencia de salida  me sabrían decir porque apenas llegó a 1W. Adjunto el esquema


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2021)

Así como planteas, sin más datos, es difícil darte una recomendación.
 Debes medir las tensiones de placa de las 6V6 con señal, y a máxima potencia, e informar.
¿Que señal de entrada utilizas?
Los capacitores de bypass de los resistores de cátodo en el diagrama figuran de 470 uF, ¿estás seguro que eso esta bien?, generalmente son de 47 uF.


----------



## Frangar (Sep 6, 2021)

Muy buenas , la tensión de placa de las 6V6 la tengo en 215V  y lo alimento con una señal de entrada de 500mV a la 6K7 en la salida de altavoces midiendo en paralelo con altavoz una tensión de 1.2 vpp a máximo volumen eso es nada.
El condensador va ser el problema ? 

Gracias


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2021)

Mide la tensión de cátodo de cada una de las 6V6, para ello desconectar los capacitores de bypass, e informa.
Prueba luego el amplificador con los capacitores de bypass desconectados, y fíjate si levanta potencia, e informa.
¿Los parlantes de cada canal, de que impedancia son ?, te pregunto porque esos transformadores que utilizas como salida de potencia, en realidad son de poder, reductores de tensión 220Vca/6Vca, su relación de transformación (k) es : 220/6 :  36,66: k: 36,66, ahora saquemos la carga de de impedancia reflejada en el primario para una bobina móvil de 4 ohms : k al cuadrado x 4 Ohms :  5376 Ohms, bastante aproximado a 5000 ohms, que es la carga reflejada del primario para 6V6 single ended, y 250 Vcc en placa.
Si la bobina móvil del parlante de cada canal no son de 4 Ohms, ahí hay un problema.


----------



## Frangar (Sep 6, 2021)

Gracias por contestar tan rápido  en cuanto pueda compruebo lo que me indicas y te comento,
Lo transformadores no son esos los que empleo, sino unos que calculé y bobine para unos altavoces de 8 Ohm 
Que son estos los que utilizo.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2021)

Bueno, ya que los calculaste, sería muy bueno que publiques los cálculos hechos, y en base a que datos, o sea, publica el desarrollo completo de esos transformadores.
Todo esto para saber, y encontrar donde está el problema.


----------



## Frangar (Sep 6, 2021)

Por supuesto,  los busco y lo paso.


----------



## Frangar (Sep 7, 2021)

Muy buenas ... Compañero he comprobado lo que me indicas no tengo diferencia ninguna con el condensador quitado la tensión de  cátodo es de 6.8V. adjunto unas comprobaciones que he anotado .
Ahh estoy buscando los cálculos de los transformadores ya que hace tiempo que los termine.
Cuanto los tenga los paso.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 7, 2021)

No se como has medido la tensión de cátodo, si la has medido bien, 6,8  Vcc es muy baja, también es muy baja la tensión de placa 215 Vcc, para que erogue +- 4,5 W, se necesita, un +B de +- 270 Vcc,  +- 260 Vcc de tensión de placa, y +-12,5 V de tensión de cátodo.
Lo que te digo es aproximado, pero por ahí anda.
¿La fuente de poder eroga esas tensiones que menciono?
La has hecho según el diagrama, porqué según el diagrama se debieran alcanzar las tensiones que menciono, sin ningún tipo de incovenientes.


----------



## Frangar (Sep 8, 2021)

Buenas, la tensión la he medido entre masa y el pin de cátodo de la válvula, quizás el problema sea todo la alimentación como bien me dices, porque de qué depende esa tensión de cátodo?
 Paso  el esquema de la fuente que he montado.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 8, 2021)

Que tensiones hay :
A la salida del puente rectificador después del primer cap.electrolítico, y antes del resistor de 1k2 (indiqué Vcc 1 :)

A la salida del 2do y último cap.electrolítico +B (indiqué Vcc 2:)

A la entrada del puente rectificador (indiqué Vca 3)
"Todas las tensiones las debes obtener con carga"

¿El resistor de 1k2 entre los caps electrolíticos, cuantos watts
 de disipación tiene?
​P.D.: Respecto a tu pregunta por la tensión de cátodo, tiene que ver con la polarización de grilla (g1), pegate una vuelta por acá, léelo : Sobre el lazo de realimentación


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 8, 2021)

Frangar dijo:


> Ahh estoy buscando los cálculos de los transformadores ya que hace tiempo que los termine.
> Cuanto los tenga los paso.


Ok,  sería conveniente que envíes imágenes nítidas de los transformadores de salida, y de paso del amplificador también, por fuera, y por dentro.
Saludos


----------



## Frangar (Sep 9, 2021)

Buenas amigo , perfecta información sobre la tensión de cátodo , hoy en cuanto pueda mediré esas tensiones y te las comunico, paso una par de fotos que le hice ... 
De todas formas hoy me pasaré y le are alguna mas

Respecto a las tensiones.
Vca3.... 249V
Vcc1.....330V
Vcc2.....228V
 Quizás debería de bajar el valor de la resistencia?  esta resistencia es de una potencia 5W.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2021)

A la salida del resistor de 1k2 tienes una caída de tensión de 102 Vcc, si cada una de las 2 6V6 consumen +- 50 mA, más las corrientes de las 6k7, y componentes asociados, le sumamos 20 mA más, tenemos +- 120 mA, 120 mA x 102 Vcc = 12,24 W, esa es la potencia mínima  para ese resistor, generalmente se le agrega un 50% más por seguridad.
Otra pregunta: ¿ A los transformadores de salida le has dado el airgap con una tira de presphan entre las E, y las I ?


----------



## Frangar (Sep 9, 2021)

Efectivamente muy claro querido compañero Entonces cambiaré la resistencia por una más potente y comprobaré ya que está muy por debajo de la potencia necesaria.
Y sobre la tira para separar las E de las I si la tiene puesta.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 9, 2021)

Frangar dijo:


> Buenas amigo , perfecta información sobre la tensión de cátodo , hoy en cuanto pueda mediré esas tensiones y te las comunico, paso una par de fotos que le hice ...
> De todas formas hoy me pasaré y le are alguna mas


A este amplificador .... De chiquilin los miraba de afuera , como esas cosas que nunca se alcanzan, la ÑATA contra el vidrio , en un azul de frío, que fué despues viviendo igual al mio !!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2021)

Frangar dijo:


> Efectivamente muy claro querido compañero Entonces cambiaré la resistencia por una más potente y comprobaré ya que está muy por debajo de la potencia necesaria.
> Y sobre la tira para separar las E de las I si la tiene puesta.



Te convendría, ya que 12,24 W más un 50%  por seguridad,  da : 18,36 W, redondeando 20 W, entonces sugiero 2 resistores de 2k5 10W en paralelo, más fácil de conseguir que uno de 1k2 20W.
¿Que espesor le diste al airgap?


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2021)

Respecto del resistor de 1k2 20W, que es más fácil conseguir  2 de 2k5 10 W, y conectarlos en paralelo, sería algo así :   
​ 
​Estas son Vishay Dale NHO25 / NH-25 de 2k5 25 W, pero los 25 W con disipador apropiado, sin disipador son para 12,5 W.
Ver en PDF, pag.3, power rating con disipador, y free air power rating (sin disipador)


----------



## Frangar (Sep 9, 2021)

La verdad esque con este tipo de resistencia problema de disipación no voy a tener.
Respecto al airgap creo recordar que era alrededor de 0.8 mm o algo así.
Voy aver si las localizo .
gracias por la información


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2021)

Frangar dijo:


> La verdad esque con este tipo de resistencia problema de disipación no voy a tener.
> Respecto al airgap creo recordar que era alrededor de 0.8 mm o algo así.
> Voy aver si las localizo .
> gracias por la información


Correcto, también puedes utilizar las de cerámica blanca prismáticas, como la de 5W que utilizaste, pero de mayor potencia, una de 1k2 20W, o dos en paralelo de 2k5 10W.


----------



## Frangar (Sep 19, 2021)

Muy buenas,  he estado muy liado con el curro, por fin he encontrado un par de resistencias una de 15W y otra de 10w las he puesto en paralelo las verdad esque también se siguen calentando bastante.
Pero querido compañero si bajo el valor de esa resistencia de la fuente de alimentación cuando conecte el ampli no bajara tanto la tensión de ánodo porque un problema esque la tenía baja en 209V


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 19, 2021)

Puedes explicar mejor lo que dices, ¿ en que lugar hay 209 V, y bajo que condiciones ?


----------



## Frangar (Sep 20, 2021)

Perdona, la tensión +B me varía de 209 a 215V
Dependiendo de.la.tension de red, mi pregunta era si tengo que tener una tensión +B de unos 250V o 270V, la puedo conseguir bajando la resistencia de 1K2 de la fuente de alimentación?
Esa tensión de +B  de 209V o 215V está presente cuando el amplificador está encendido y a máxima potencia.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 20, 2021)

Antes de contestar, mide la tensión Vca  a la entrada del puente rectificador, con el amplificador encendido y máxima potencia, que esta indicado en el gráfico que publiqué como Vca 3, e informa.

P.D: de todas maneras como es un clase A Single, la corriente de reposo, y la corriente con mínima señal, o máxima señal, es prácticamente la misma, la variación de la corriente de placa de la 6V6 en clase A Single  entre la de reposo (sin señal) y máxima señal va de 45 mA a 47 mA, (valores para tensión de placa de 250 Vcc).
Eso también significa que la tensión de +B debiera mantenerse estable.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 20, 2021)

Aquí tienes en un gráfico, lo que expliqué en palabras en el mensaje anterior :


----------



## Frangar (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok muchas gracias lo volveré a revisar todas esa tensiónes .
Y comento.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 21, 2021)

Ok, mide todo de nuevo, e informa.
Vcc 1, Vcc 2, Vca 3, y Vcc 4 (tensión de placa).
Mide todas las tensiones con carga (con el amplificador encendido, y a máxima potencia)


----------



## Frangar (Sep 25, 2021)

Buenas Rorschach,  he podido medir esas tensiones de nuevo.
Son las siguientes..
Vcc3...........228VAC
Vcc1........303V
Vcc2.........208V
Vcc4..........193V
 Estos datos los obtengo con el amplificador encendido a máxima potencia.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 25, 2021)

Hay bajas tensiones en todas las mediciones, prueba con sacar el resistor de 1K2 entre los capacitores electrolíticos, colocar uno de +- 800 Ohms, y vuelve a medir, si siguen bajas las mediciones, prueba luego con otro resistor de 600 ohms, y así hasta que las mediciones den correctas, no olvidar que el resistor debe tener un mínimo de 15 watts de disipación.
Espero luego tu informe, y vemos como seguimos.
Saludos


----------



## Frangar (Sep 25, 2021)

Con un valor ohm de 758Ohm  obtenemos..
Vcc3....228VAc
Vcc1....303V
Vcc2...230V
Vcc4...212v

Con una resistencia de un valor ohmico de 503 Ohm obtenemos...
Vcc3......228vac
Vcc1. ..300V
Vcc2.....248V.
Vcc4....228V
 Esto es lo que obtengo.
Gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 25, 2021)

Bueno, con 503 Ohms, te diría que está bastante aproximado a los valores, ¿como suena ahora?, ¿notas más potencia?, ¿has medido más potencia?
Que raro el valor de resistor de 503 Ohms !


----------



## Frangar (Sep 25, 2021)

El valor de 503 Ohm lo he obtenido poniendo en paralelo algunas resistencias.
La verdad esque la salida de potencia no la medido con el osciloscopio, y parece que potencia si se aprecia algo más es muy poco.
Creo que se debería apreciar notablemente más potencia de 208V a 248V en placa es alguna diferencia..
Porque otra cosa aparte que me este fallando.
Que podría ser?
Perdón _la tensión máxima que he llegado a tener en placa es 228V no 248V_


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 25, 2021)

228 Vcc (Vcc 4) en Placa (ánodo) pin 3 está bien, porque tienes una caída de tensión producto de la resistencia del bobinado del primario.
No creo que obtengas mayor potencia, porqué la manera que está conectada la grilla pantalla (g2) pin 4, que toma tensión a la salida del borne del primario donde conecta a la Placa, por medio del resistor de 10k, es una conexión poco vista, de no ser por el resistor de 10k, sería un single ended 6V6 conexión triodo.
La manera en que está conectada la grilla pantalla (g2), es el motivo de la poca potencia.
Si quieres obtener mayor potencia, debes conectar la grilla pantalla (g2) pin 4, a + B directo, y sin el resistor de 10 k.
Te puede servir de guía el gráfico que publiqué aquí en el mensaje #981 : Amplificadores a válvulas


----------



## Frangar (Sep 25, 2021)

Perfecto querido compañero, probaré a quitar esa resistencia de 10 k y pondré el pin a +B aver qué tal.
Quería pedirte una última cosa.
Cuando tengas un hueco mándame porfavor un par de esquemas  de algún amplificador que conozcas que funcione bien lo quiero para hifi.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y el interés mostrado.
Buen finde.
Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 25, 2021)

Ok, informa como funciona la manera que  indiqué.
Por otro lado, respecto a esquemas, debes decir que potencia quieres, hay muchísimos.


----------



## Frangar (Sep 25, 2021)

Mañana lo probaré de la manera que más comentado y te lo comunico.
Potencia pues con  15 o 20w por canal tengo más que suficiente.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 25, 2021)

Puedes hacer el que hizo el colega diepalmieri, lo he escuchado personalmente y funciona muy bien.
_Amplificador valvular 12+12w RMS Push Pull Ultra Lineal con EL84 - ECC83 y EM80. 
Amplificador valvular 12+12w RMS Push Pull Ultra Lineal con EL84 - ECC83 y EM80 





						Amplificador valvular 12+12w RMS Push Pull Ultra Lineal con EL84 - ECC83 y EM80
					

Estimados,  He decidido (gracias a la sugerencia de un miembro de este foro) compartir con ustedes las distintas etapas de construcción de un Amplificador Valvular de 12+12w RMS con válvulas EL84 en configuración Push-Pull Ultra Lineal, usando como inversor de fase y previo una ECC83 por...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



_


----------



## Frangar (Sep 30, 2021)

Muy buenas, efectivamente quitando la resistencia de 10k y alimentando el pin a +B si obtengo más potencia.
Muchas gracias.
Buscando en los enlaces que me pasastes he visto un esquema que se lo recomendaste a un compañero que lo adjunto abajo.
Creo que voy a intentar hacer ese que es facilón.
Tengo algunas dudas la fuente de alimentación está calculada para un canal, si yo quiero alimentar los dos canales .. basta con doblar el amperaje del transformador? Y esa válvula me daría los miliamperios suficientes para los dos canales?
Este es...


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 30, 2021)

Bueno, era evidente que esa conexión poco vista de grilla pantalla (g2) hacía funcionar casi en modo triodo a la 6V6, de ahí la merma de potencia.
Este circuito presentado por Carles Botía lo he visto en YouTube, y técnicamente lo explica con varias inexactitudes, entre otras, confundir siempre la grilla pantalla (g2), con la grilla supresora (g3), cuyas funciones son totalmente distintas.
 De paso, comento, en los pentodos/tetrodos de potencia "por haces dirigidos electrónica mente" (6V6, 6AQ5, 6L6, 5881, 7027, etc.) su tercer electrodo (g3) se denomina placa, o grilla confinadora de haces (beam plate), y no supresora, este tipo logra controlar, contrarestar la emisión secundaria por medio de la carga de espacio.
Los pentodos de potencia tradicionales (6BQ5/EL84, EL34, 6F6, etc.) su tercer electrodo (g3), si se denomina grilla supresora, y esta es bobinada, que como su nombre lo indica suprime (controla, contrarresta) la emisión secundaria.






Respecto del circuito nuevo que quieres hacer basado en en el Dynaco A-410, para 2 canales una sola rectificadora 5Y3 no alcanza, necesitas 2 de ellas conectadas en paralelo, o puedes optar por colocar un par de diodos rectificadores, pero debes bajar la alta tensión (300-O-300 Vca) del transformador de poder  (es para compensar la caída de tensión propia de las válvulas rectificadoras), y lograr tener el +B correcto.
Saludos


----------



## Frangar (Sep 30, 2021)

Efectivamente ahora que lo has explicado claro y bien, si es verdad que algunos detalles de explicación de Carles son un poco....
Bueno intentaré aver si este pequeño proyecto del Dynaco A-410 me da menos problemas, de nuevo te doy las gracias por dedicar parte de tu tiempo a contestar.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 30, 2021)

P.D. :
Respecto del transformador de poder, en el caso que uses 2 rectificadoras 5Y3, la corriente de filamentos tiene que ser el doble, o sea  4 amperios, y respecto de la alta tensión, en vez de 120 mA, con 200 mA estaría bien.-

También puedes ver este circuito, que es el mismo pero con el transformador de salida para conexión ultralineal (UL), con este esquema obtienes
 mayor fidelidad.
Puedes usar 6V6 también, cambiando el valor del  resistor de cátodo, ver las especificaciones.-

​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 


​
​
​


----------



## Frangar (Sep 30, 2021)

Si,toma nota.
La verdad para los transformadores de alimentación no tengo mucho problema para su diseño y construcción, pero para el transformador de salida de audio que requiere este diagrama nose seguro si seré capaz de realizar  su diseño  correcto.
Necesitaría más datos para su cálculo y diseño correcto.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 30, 2021)

Si has hecho los transformadores single ended, no veo mayores complicaciones para que hagas estos ultralineales, solo tienes dos conexiones más, en realidad tres, con el punto medio.


----------



## Frangar (Sep 30, 2021)

Si, así es los single ended los realize con mucho empeño y la verdad que contento..
Pero UL no hecho ninguno.
Quizás me anime aver que sale 
Ya te contaré


----------



## Frangar (Oct 4, 2021)

Buenas tardes, me voy animar para realizar el ampli con transformador UL.
Tengo una pregunta . los cálculos son los mismos que para un transf single ended no?
Únicamente a tener en cuenta la impedancia de las dos válvulas que para dos  El 84 sería 8000Ohm   entonces una vez que tenga el total de vueltas del primario lo divido por dos para sacar el punto medio, de ese punto medio a placa sacó al 43% otro punto.  igual en la otra mitad del primario.
Es correcto eso?
Gracias
Perdón quizás este tema lo tenía que aver expuesto en otro sitio.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 4, 2021)

Hola, Buenas Tardes !!!
Exacto, solo que para push-pull no lleva airgap, y las E I, van en forma alternada, una para un lado, y otra para el otro lado.
Sería bueno que leas detenidamente esto: Acerca de la configuración Ultralineal


----------



## Frangar (Oct 4, 2021)

Excelente información,  le echado un vistazo pero lo voy a estudiar detenidamente. Menos más que me has comentado la forma de montar las E I porque sino las hubiese montado como el single ended.
Otra duda más la forma de  realizar el bobinado  primario, es todo de una vez capa sobre capa ( debidamente aisladas)o se alterna con el secundario?


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 4, 2021)

Frangar dijo:


> Excelente información,  le echado un vistazo pero lo voy a estudiar detenidamente. Menos más que me has comentado la forma de montar las E I porque sino las hubiese montado como el single ended.
> Otra duda más la forma de  realizar el bobinado  primario, es todo de una vez capa sobre capa ( debidamente aisladas)o se alterna con el secundario?


Date una vuelta por aquí : Transformador salida válvulas push-pull, dudas y diseño
Ante cualquier duda, vuelve a consultar.
Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 7, 2021)

Aquí publico a modo de ejemplo, e ilustrativo, otro esquema, en este caso un push-pull Ultralineal, donde el primario esta dividido en 6 galletas, y el secundario en 4 galletas, y su respectivo intercalado.

​


----------



## Frangar (Oct 7, 2021)

Muy buenas Maestro, tras repasar la información que pasaste sobre la manera de cálculo y conexionado del transformador, tenía algunas dudas y una de ellas era que para el UL que necesito para el Dynaco -410  no sabía cómo dividir las galletas y el conexionado para su equilibrio. Con esto el conexionado lo tengo claro.
Pero como empiezo? con mitad del primario, hasta el tapa central luego todo el secundario y termino con la otra mitad del primario en la parte superior?


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 8, 2021)

Estoy realizando unos diagramas de 6 galletas para el  bobinado del primario, y 2 galletas para el secundario, con conexión UL, una vez hechos los publico, te servirá de guía para hacer los tuyos.

Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 12, 2021)

Frangar dijo:


> Ok  me mantengo a la espera ...
> Saludos


Listo, recién publiqué un tema nuevo, y de tu interés, pegate una vuelta por aca : Transformador de Salida  Push-Pull Ultralineal Hi-Fi : Disposición y conexionado del bobinado

Saludos


----------



## Frangar (Oct 13, 2021)

Buenas,  quiero empezar con los cálculos del transformador UL y quería consultarte. 
La tensión de placa para el cálculo la fijo en 300V para las  EL84? Y otra cosa me aconsejas que incremente el núcleo un 30% ?

Gracias


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 13, 2021)

Frangar dijo:


> Buenas,  quiero empezar con los cálculos del transformador UL y quería consultarte.
> La tensión de placa para el cálculo la fijo en 300V para las  EL84? Y otra cosa me aconsejas que incremente el núcleo un 30% ?
> 
> Gracias


Sí, 300 Vcc está correcto.
El tamaño de la sección cuadrada del núcleo, depende de la potencia que erogará la etapa de salida, y de la frecuencia mínima a reproducir, para tu caso la potencia es de 15 Watts, y la frecuencia mínima a reproducir, con 20 Hz, creo que está bien.
Si usas laminación de acero al silicio standard, grano no orientado (G.N.O) de +- 1,8 Watts de perdidas por kg, considero que incrementar un 30% la sección del núcleo respecto de lo que dió el cálculo, esta bien.
Ahora, si usas laminación de acero al silicio Grano Orientado (G.O.) solo debes incrementarlo un 10%.
Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 14, 2021)

Frangar dijo:


> Otra vez te doy las Gracias Maestro.
> Y la paciencia que tienes.
> Saludos


Cuando comiences los cálculos, y construcción de todos los transformadores, como así también del amplificador, sería interesante que lo vayas publicando a medida de que avanzas con su construcción, no aquí, sinó como un tema nuevo, y su correspondiente título en "Tecnología Valvular".

Saludos


----------



## malesi (Ene 27, 2022)

Esto a lo mejor estaría en cosas elementales.

Un transformador de estas características
¿Puede con 3 válvulas ECC83? Es para un preamplificador nada más.
13VA,
260V - 25mA,
6.3V - 1A

Pienso que me tengo que fijar en la corriente de cátodo max 8ma, si o no, que de válvulas ni idea
me encontré en una caja 7 del año 75 y me apetece hacer algo al leer lo que pone @Rorschach
y me está entrando el gusanillo.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 27, 2022)

Ese transformador pequeño daría para 3 ECC83/12AX7, ahora un secundario de 260 Vca, rectificado, y filtrado, sin carga, tienes un +B de +- 360 Vcc, demasiada tensión para esa válvula, si bien la tensión máxima de diseño para placa es de 330Vcc, para audio en clase A opera con tensiones de placa entre 100, y 250 Vcc .
¿Ahora 3 válvulas doble triodo de alto u (100) para un preamplificador?, podría ser..., pero, ¿es para audio, o para guitarra eléctrica?
Publica el diagrama del preamplificador que quieres hacer, así sabemos de que se trata, y luego continuamos.


----------



## malesi (Ene 27, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ese transformador pequeño daría para 3 ECC83/12AX7, ahora un secundario de 260 Vca, rectificado, y filtrado, sin carga, tienes un +B de +- 360 Vcc, demasiada tensión para esa válvula, si bien la tensión máxima de diseño para placa es de 330Vcc, para audio en clase A opera con tensiones de placa entre 100, y 250 Vcc .
> ¿Ahora 3 válvulas doble triodo de alto u (100) para un preamplificador?, podría ser..., pero, ¿es para audio, o para guitarra eléctrica?
> Publica el diagrama del preamplificador que quieres hacer, así sabemos de que se trata, y luego continuamos.



De momento el de Tupolev de guitarra.
[Aporte] Preamplificador para guitarra a valvulas


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 27, 2022)

Está muy bien la fuente de poder que presentas en el diagrama, son dos transformadores pequeños de 220Vca/12Vca 1A, muy económicos, y que se conectan como muestra el diagrama.
Debes hacerlo tal cual está ahí, es lo mas económico, y está correcto.


----------



## malesi (Ene 28, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Está muy bien la fuente de poder que presentas en el diagrama, son dos transformadores pequeños de 220Vca/12Vca 1A, muy económicos, y que se conectan como muestra el diagrama.
> Debes hacerlo tal cual está ahí, es lo mas económico, y está correcto.


Se que así esta bien, pero el tema es unificar cosas, y con ese transformador que te he comentado quito uno.
Es una cosita de _63mm x 23mm x 53mm (Largo x Ancho x Alto)_
Los de 12 voltios  los tendría que comprar ya que solo dispongo de 10 toroidales de 12 voltios, pero son de 40VA y pesan y ocupan.
¿Opción de quitar vueltas al transformador comentado como lo ves?


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 28, 2022)

Creo que debes leer con paciencia, y completo el post de tupolev, en una parte habla que 12Vca, 1A se queda corto, y el preamplificador no rinde, y que tuvo que cambiar el primero (el que va conectado a la linea) por uno de 12Vca 2A .


----------



## malesi (Ene 29, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Creo que debes leer con paciencia, y completo el post de tupolev, en una parte habla que 12Vca, 1A se queda corto, y el preamplificador no rinde, y que tuvo que cambiar el primero (el que va conectado a la linea) por uno de 12Vca 2A .


Es que no quiero utilizar dos transformadores, solo el que te comente.
¿Opción de quitar vueltas al transformador comentado como lo ves?


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 30, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Es que no quiero utilizar dos transformadores, solo el que te comente.
> ¿Opción de quitar vueltas al transformador comentado como lo ves?



Raro ese transformador pequeño que posees, primario 220/230Vca, 1 secundario de 6,3 Vca 1A, y otro secundario de 260Vca 25 mA.
Es una configuración que no he visto, ¿es algo standard en España?,  ¿producto de un desguace?, o ¿ lo haz hecho, o mandado a hacer?.
Envía varias imágenes nítidas de ese transformador, para ver la disposición de los bobinados, y ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## malesi (Ene 30, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Raro ese transformador pequeño que posees, primario 220/230Vca, 1 secundario de 6,3 Vca 1A, y otro secundario de 260Vca 25 mA.
> Es una configuración que no he visto, ¿es algo standard en España?,  ¿producto de un desguace?, o ¿ lo haz hecho, o mandado a hacer?.
> Envía varias imágenes nítidas de ese transformador, para ver la disposición de los bobinados, y ver que se puede hacer.



No no es estandart  seria la copia de uno que va en un pedal de valvulas (Soldano supercharger G.T.O)
Y este donde le venden
Transformador alimentación Soldano Supercharger GTO 260V@25mA, 6.3V@1A


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 30, 2022)

Bueno, ¡entonces no lo tienes!
Publico imágenes del transformador :



​


malesi dijo:


> ¿Opción de quitar vueltas al transformador comentado como lo ves?


Como haces para quitar vueltas al secundario de 260Vca, si no se sabe cuantas vueltas tiene el primario, aparte por lo que se ve en imágenes, debes primero sacar completo el bobinado de 6,3Vca, si cuentas esas vueltas que sacas, luego por relación de transformación puedes obtener las vueltas del primario, y luego volver a calcular, y obtener las vueltas del secundario de 260 Vca, recién ahí puedes sacar vueltas de ese secundario, y obtener los 220 Vca necesarios.
Para ello, debes desarmar todo el transformador, y luego fijarte que no este barnizado, los alambres del secundario de 260 Vca son muy delgados, y propensos a cortarse.
No creo que valga la pena.
¡Ahora te haz fijado en la descripción
del transformador que es para alimentar solo 2 ECC83!, tu describes que necesitas alimentar 3, digamos que el transformador no rendirá adecuadamente para el circuito de tupolev .




​


----------



## malesi (Ene 30, 2022)

Gracias @Rorschach por la clase  
Pues visto lo visto me he buscado otro chisme en la China, que me parece interesante  

60W
Tamaño: 100mm * 58mm * 32mm(L * W * L)
Parámetros de salida:
① Voltaje de entrada: AC95V a AC265V
② Filamento de voltaje de salida 6,3 V, 4.5A
③ Voltaje de salida 260v conmutable a 200v 160mA

El voltaje de entrada de esta fuente de alimentación es de 95-265V, la salida del filamento es de 6,3 V y la salida de alto voltaje viene con dos puertos de 200 y 260V,. Que puede seleccionar usted mismo. El voltaje se puede ajustar en más o menos 10%, y puede ajustar su salida según sea necesario. La salida de alto voltaje Adopta tecnología de rectificación síncrona y función de retardo, que puede retrasarse unos 30 segundos. La longitud del tiempo se puede ajustar solo para evitar el impacto en el tubo cuando el filamento no está caliente.


50.72C$ |Interruptor de amplificador de tubo de 60W, transformador de placa de fuente de alimentación para amplificador de Audio, preamplificador, entrada de AC95V 260V de Radio|Amplificador|   - AliExpress


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 31, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Gracias @Rorschach por la clase
> Pues visto lo visto me he buscado otro chisme en la China, que me parece interesante
> 
> 60W
> ...


Está muy interesante la fuente conmutada que publicas, solo que tiene muchísima más potencia que la que necesitas, salvo que le vayas a dar más utilidades.

​


----------



## malesi (Ene 31, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Está muy interesante la fuente conmutada que publicas, solo que tiene muchísima más potencia que la que necesitas, salvo que le vayas a dar más utilidades.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277523Ver el archivo adjunto 277524Ver el archivo adjunto 277525Ver el archivo adjunto 277526Ver el archivo adjunto 277527Ver el archivo adjunto 277533
> ​



Es pequeña, da más, pesará como un pimiento y si encima funciona...


----------

